# Newbie Challenge 08 P2



## pr3tty (Feb 19, 2008)

*YOU CAN NOT JOIN THIS THREAD FROM THIS PAGE... PLEASE JOIN OUR ORIGINAL NEWBIE CHALLENGE FIRST.. THANX  *


*Hello ladies*

*First I would like to start off by saying Thank You sooo much for joining the First Newbie Challenge and here we are almost 600 post later we are still together...*

*The other thread got so big we had to start over and I must say while we are NOT trying to avoid all the wonderful ladies who would like to be apart of this journey with us. *

*This is where we will be completely focus and THIS IS NOT A THREAD YOU CAN JOIN (Please go to the original newbie page to join). This is where all the ladies who are in will share, ask question and give advise. *


*SO PLZZ ADD PICS AS MUCH AS U CAN SO WE CAN BE AS MUCH APART OF UR JOURNEY AS POSSIBLE....*

* THIS IS US....*


*OUR TEAM INCLUDES:*

*1. PR3TTY*
*2. fINDING ME *
*3. FIYA'SLOVECHILD*
*4. GALADRIEL*
*5. NOEMI*
*6. MS.AMERAKA*
*7. KLOMAX*
*8. IVYQUIETSTORM*
*9. IVY BUTTER*
*10. BEAUTIFULREALITY*
*11. MIAMI74*
*12. BEAUTIFULLYBLACK*
*13. BIG N17*
*14. HOTRIBENA*
*15. COCOPUFF06*
*16. DAEPHAE*
*17. LEONA2025*
*18. JASSY28*
*19. BLISS806*
*20. CLMACKY*
*21.    CINDYL*


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 19, 2008)

WAHZZZUPPPP LADIES, Let's get it on and crackin'!!! I can't wait to see some real growth this year!!! 

20 ladies that I can _really_ get to know and share with- I LOVE IT!!!

Again, just Saying "Hello" and bumpin' to keep our new thread on the front page!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hey findingme...*

*Im glad you found the new thread... I think this is gonna be great I cant wait*


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 19, 2008)

HI LADIES!!!  I got here as fast as I could !

I just wanted to check in and say HI.  Everything is still going okay for me.  I believe I had posted about my natural hair lacking moisture.  Last night I applied some Carefree Curl Gold and sealed with Castor Oil.  I baggie'd my entire head for the majority of the night.  I think I snatched that cap off at about 5am and my hair feels so much better today.  I might need to do that at least 2x's per week.  

Tomorrow night I do my shampoo.  I'll be trying the coconut oil as a pre-poo.  Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 19, 2008)

i want in

now yall know i'm new here and i'm trying to get some growth. so LET ME IN. i'm like a half an inch to an inch from being apl so i'm getting there i guess but i never really tried to retain it. i want MBL
so.....how do i join


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 19, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i want in
> 
> now yall know i'm new here and i'm trying to get some growth. so LET ME IN. i'm like a half an inch to an inch from being apl so i'm getting there i guess but i never really tried to retain it. i want MBL
> so.....how do i join


 
*You can join by going to our newbie challenge page and join there with ur pics and regimen*


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 19, 2008)

Ivy, I posted this in our last thread and I don't know if you saw it or not. But this is what helps my hair stay moisturized.



Ms.AmerAKA said:


> Ivy (hey soror!), I've been a natural all of my life and I understand how difficult it is to keep our hair moisturized. I feel like my hair is screaming at meconstantly that it wants more moisture. For optimal moisture I like to poo my hair only once a week (nexxus)and cowash twice a week (nexuss humectress). I find that if I wash my hair too often, especially in the winter time, that my hair becomes dry and brittle. When I do poo, I usually DC right afterwards. What I find that works for me is DC overnight using ORS replenishing paks. It does wonders for my hair!!!! It makes it soo soft and manageable, manageability being key for me. I know being natural isn't easy but I know we can find ways to grow our hair long, strong, and healthy!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 19, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> HI LADIES!!! I got here as fast as I could !
> 
> I just wanted to check in and say HI. Everything is still going okay for me. I believe I had posted about my natural hair lacking moisture. Last night I applied some Carefree Curl Gold and sealed with Castor Oil. I baggie'd my entire head for the majority of the night. I think I snatched that cap off at about 5am and my hair feels so much better today. I might need to do that at least 2x's per week.
> 
> Tomorrow night I do my shampoo. I'll be trying the coconut oil as a pre-poo. Keep your fingers crossed!


 
*Hey Ivy im glad u found us... Im happy baggie worked for you. I think you should try Herbal Essence Breaks over conditioner. i used it last weekend and my new growth feels like I have a jheri curl its sooo soft. It was only $2.48, It works.*


----------



## miami74 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi there!  I finally made!  Hope I made it in time..  Great to see some familar 'hairs'.  Well, right now, I'm experiencing some breakage unfortunately.  I think I overdid it with the protein conditioning this weekend.  I did a CW yesterday to try to combat the breakage.  It eased a little, but not completely gone.  I moisturized tonight with Keracare conditioning hairdress and sealed with coconut oil.  I am wondering though, if I should try to find another moisturizer that doesn't contain mineral oil, petroleum and lanolin oil.  Apparently I read somewhere that these ingredients don't provide good moisture.  Can anyone please suggest a good true moisturizer that I can use on a daily basis?  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 19, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> Ivy, I posted this in our last thread and I don't know if you saw it or not. But this is what helps my hair stay moisturized.


 
That ORS replenishing pack is getting rave reviews from naturals and relaxed ladies alike.  I'm gonna have to get me some of that!


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 19, 2008)

miami74 said:


> Hi there! I finally made! Hope I made it in time.. Great to see some familar 'hairs'. Well, right now, I'm experiencing some breakage unfortunately. I think I overdid it with the protein conditioning this weekend. I did a CW yesterday to try to combat the breakage. It eased a little, but not completely gone. I moisturized tonight with Keracare conditioning hairdress and sealed with coconut oil. I am wondering though, if I should try to find another moisturizer that doesn't contain *mineral oil, petroleum and lanolin oil*. Apparently I read somewhere that these ingredients don't provide good moisture. Can anyone please suggest a good true moisturizer that I can use on a daily basis? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


 
Yep those ingredients don't do a darn thing besides coat your hair and scalp with a hot greasy mess!!!! I like to use a glycerin and water mixture on my hair to moisturize daily. The glycerin is really cheap (less than $3) and you can find it at your local drugstore like CVS. If you notice, glycerin is a main ingredient in a lot of moisturizers.The trick with glycerin/water is finding the right ratio of glycerin to water for your hair. Too much glycerin and not enough water leaves your hair feeling greasy.


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 19, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> That ORS replenishing pack is getting rave reviews from naturals and relaxed ladies alike. I'm gonna have to get me some of that!


 
You definitely should!!!! It's great and cheap an irresistible combo.


----------



## miami74 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> Yep those ingredients don't do a darn thing besides coat your hair and scalp with a hot greasy mess!!!! I like to use a glycerin and water mixture on my hair to moisturize daily. The glycerin is really cheap (less than $3) and you can find it at your local drugstore like CVS. If you notice, glycerin is a main ingredient in a lot of moisturizers.The trick with glycerin/water is finding the right ratio of glycerin to water for your hair. Too much glycerin and not enough water leaves your hair feeling greasy.


 
_Thanks so much.  I will look for it tomorrow at CVS._


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 19, 2008)

miami74 said:


> Hi there! I finally made! Hope I made it in time.. Great to see some familar 'hairs'. Well, right now, I'm experiencing some breakage unfortunately. I think I overdid it with the protein conditioning this weekend. I did a CW yesterday to try to combat the breakage. It eased a little, but not completely gone. I moisturized tonight with Keracare conditioning hairdress and sealed with coconut oil. I am wondering though, if I should try to find another moisturizer that doesn't contain mineral oil, petroleum and lanolin oil. Apparently I read somewhere that these ingredients don't provide good moisture. Can anyone please suggest a good true moisturizer that I can use on a daily basis? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


 
*Im using Mizani nighttime h2o and so far I love it my hair has been so soft and filled with moisture (which maybe bc of my HE breaks over conditioner) I wont stop until you ladies try it. Its AMAZING and filled with moisture. Those 2 are keepers*


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 19, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> That ORS replenishing pack is getting rave reviews from naturals and relaxed ladies alike. I'm gonna have to get me some of that!


 
*I will have to try those ORS paks*


----------



## miami74 (Feb 19, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Im using Mizani nighttime h2o and so far I love it my hair has been so sort and filled with moisture (which maybe bc of my HE breaks over conditioner) I wont stop until you ladies try it. Its AMAZING and filled with moisture. Those 2 are keepers*


 
_I was looking at that last week at JCPenney.  I was debating on getting it, but I didn't.  Definitely something to look into.  Thanks._


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 19, 2008)

miami74 said:


> Hi there! I finally made! Hope I made it in time.. Great to see some familar 'hairs'. Well, right now, I'm experiencing some breakage unfortunately. I think I overdid it with the protein conditioning this weekend. I did a CW yesterday to try to combat the breakage. It eased a little, but not completely gone. I moisturized tonight with Keracare conditioning hairdress and sealed with coconut oil. I am wondering though, if I should try to find another moisturizer that doesn't contain mineral oil, petroleum and lanolin oil. Apparently I read somewhere that these ingredients don't provide good moisture. Can anyone please suggest a good true moisturizer that I can use on a daily basis? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


 
I rarely use a moisturizer on a daily basis, but I do use a coconut oil sometimes too for my scalp and on my toddler's hair.  It's Dabur Vatika oil.

Anyway, Macherieamour has some products she's reviewed on her blog http://healthytextures.typepad.com/my_journey_to_healthy_hai/product_reviews/index.html  and Sista Slick has a cool article about protein and moisture balance http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/278612/the_fine_art_of_protein_and_moisture.htmlin her FOTKI http://public.fotki.com/sistaslick/ .  The last two pages of the article have some product reommendations.  Her regimen building article for newbies also has some product recommendations in it, but you've prbably already seen it.  http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/288340/hair_regimen_building_for_newbies.html

I have used the Organic Root Stimulator (ORS) olive oil in the bottle before and liked it.  About a dime sized amount is light and doesn't weight the hair down and has a refreshing scent.  I didn't use every day, though.  More like once every 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 19, 2008)

WONDERFUL!! I have been trying to respond to this for the last 30 mins but my internet is soo jacked up urghh!! I am glad to be here!!! That other post was becoming a bit too much!

This is great pretty!! Thanks a bunch for including me


----------



## leona2025 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

Ok so I love my faux roller set, but the curls lasted all of two hours before droping out of sight. What do you ladies use to set the curls so they last longer?
I'm so proud of myself. I have stuck with my reggie for almost a month. Usually I give up before second wash rolls around. Anyway I have a bunch of flyaway broken hairs around my nape and hair line where I couldn't get my braids out properly and so I just cut my hair instead. really looking forward to those hairs growing and to my hair getting healthy overall.


----------



## BeautifullySo (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parks her pretend BMW into the garage of this thread*

Hi ladies!

I'm going to co-sign on ORS pak. It makes my hair very soft. I use it as a pre-poo, but it also makes for a great deep conditioner.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 19, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Im using Mizani nighttime h2o and so far I love it my hair has been so soft and filled with moisture (which maybe bc of my HE breaks over conditioner) I wont stop until you ladies try it. Its AMAZING and filled with moisture. Those 2 are keepers*


 
yep yep.  I can second on that.  I have used it before and it DEFINITELY puts moisture back into your hair, makes it really soft.  It made my new growth like butta when I attempted to stretch.  A very little goes a LONG way...


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 19, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> WONDERFUL!! I have been trying to respond to this for the last 30 mins but my internet is soo jacked up urghh!! I am glad to be here!!! That other post was becoming a bit too much!
> 
> This is great pretty!! Thanks a bunch for including me


 

*Glad u found us*


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 19, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Ok so I love my faux roller set, but the curls lasted all of two hours before droping out of sight. What do you ladies use to set the curls so they last longer?
> I'm so proud of myself. I have stuck with my reggie for almost a month. Usually I give up before second wash rolls around. Anyway I have a bunch of flyaway broken hairs around my nape and hair line where I couldn't get my braids out properly and so I just cut my hair instead. really looking forward to those hairs growing and to my hair getting healthy overall.


 
Could be too much moisture.  I have had that problem before.    If my hair feels too soft and limp out of the shower, I now spray a little Aphogee Green Tea Reconstructor on my head (~7 sprays all throughout, total) and I also use about 1/8 lottabody with 7/8 water in a spray bottle.  It is keeping my curls more firm, but still not hard.


----------



## miami74 (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautifullyblack said:


> *Parks her pretend BMW into the garage of this thread*
> 
> _That is so funny _


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 19, 2008)

I see I seriously need to get up on this ORS Pack.. I saw it in the store when I was purchasing all my hair care products that I got from a list but that was after the lady finished ringing me up. 
I am going to post some up to date pics right now (if my wireless connection works) I took them today....I am loving my hair right now!
So far I have been living by Elasta QP Mango Butter, ORS Carrot oil, Coconut oil and Nexxus Humectress so I guessI can throw something else in there. 

After I attempt to post these pics I am hitting the sheets because it is an hour past my bed timeerplexed. YES I go to sleep early lol. But I will surely be on when I get to work tomorrow as long as my supervisor doesn't catch me and I am not swamped with work.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 19, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Ok so I love my faux roller set, but the curls lasted all of two hours before droping out of sight. What do you ladies use to set the curls so they last longer?
> I'm so proud of myself. I have stuck with my reggie for almost a month. Usually I give up before second wash rolls around. Anyway I have a bunch of flyaway broken hairs around my nape and hair line where I couldn't get my braids out properly and so I just cut my hair instead. really looking forward to those hairs growing and to my hair getting healthy overall.


 
*Try doing a twist out. I tried this for the first time lastnight and my hair turned out really nice today and is still very tightly curled. I did small twist then made a not and in the morning sooo much curls I didnt know what to do*


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 19, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> I see I seriously need to get up on this ORS Pack.. I saw it in the store when I was purchasing all my hair care products that I got from a list but that was after the lady finished ringing me up.
> I am going to post some up to date pics right now (if my wireless connection works) I took them today....I am loving my hair right now!
> So far I have been living by Elasta QP Mango Butter, ORS Carrot oil, Coconut oil and Nexxus Humectress so I guessI can throw something else in there.
> 
> After I attempt to post these pics I am hitting the sheets because it is an hour past my bed timeerplexed. YES I go to sleep early lol. But I will surely be on when I get to work tomorrow as long as my supervisor doesn't catch me and I am not swamped with work.


 

*I really want to try Elasta QP Mango Butter? whats the word on this ladies?*


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 19, 2008)

Here goes my pics!! Now off to bed I go! Goodnight all!


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 19, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> Ivy, I posted this in our last thread and I don't know if you saw it or not. But this is what helps my hair stay moisturized.


 
Hey Soror!!  I don't know how I missed this post, but I SKEE you now!!  Very please to meet you Soror, thank you so much for the advice!  I already use the Nexxus Humectress Conditioner.  I'll try the ORS paks next.

Thanks again!
Ivy


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 19, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *I really want to try Elasta QP Mango Butter? whats the word on this ladies?*


 

I first heard about it on here and then I went out and got it and I loved it. I have seen a dramatic difference in my hair since I've started using that in combination with my other products. A lot of other ladies also it's great too!.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 19, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> Here goes my pics!! Now off to bed I go! Goodnight all!


 


Your hair looks really nice and thick.. I need to know how u post those pics without seeing the link?


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 19, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> That ORS replenishing pack is getting rave reviews from naturals and relaxed ladies alike. I'm gonna have to get me some of that!


 
I've been trying to lay off buying products.  I have so many it's not even funny.  I'm a (PJ)^9!!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 19, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> I first heard about it on here and then I went out and got it and I loved it. I have seen a dramatic difference in my hair since I've started using that in combination with my other products. A lot of other ladies also it's great too!.


 

*Im such a PJ... Im gonna run out and get this along with ORS paks*


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 19, 2008)

miami74 said:


> Hi there! I finally made! Hope I made it in time.. Great to see some familar 'hairs'. Well, right now, I'm experiencing some breakage unfortunately. I think I overdid it with the protein conditioning this weekend. I did a CW yesterday to try to combat the breakage. It eased a little, but not completely gone. I moisturized tonight with Keracare conditioning hairdress and sealed with coconut oil. I am wondering though, if I should try to find another moisturizer that doesn't contain mineral oil, petroleum and lanolin oil. Apparently I read somewhere that these ingredients don't provide good moisture. Can anyone please suggest a good true moisturizer that I can use on a daily basis? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


 
Yes, you definately want to stay away from mineral oil and petroleum.  I don't at all know about lanolin.  The mineral oil and petroleum act as a sealant and prevent moisture for entering into the hair shaft.  Definately a *NO GO* for what you are trying to accomplish.  A lot of people use Jheri Curl products for moisture (Carefree Curl, S Curl, Sta Sof Fro).  Perhaps it may be worth investigating.  

Let me know how it turns out for you!

Ivy


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 19, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Your hair looks really nice and thick.. I need to know how u post those pics without seeing the link?


 

I use photobucket. It isn't the fastest way but hey it works. Photobucket.com I believe you might have to sign up. After signing up you just click upload pics and then select the pics you'd like to use and then scroll to the bottom and click generate HTML. They will give you a few selections and then you just click on it and then paste it into the post.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 19, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> Yep those ingredients don't do a darn thing besides coat your hair and scalp with a hot greasy mess!!!! I like to use a glycerin and water mixture on my hair to moisturize daily. The glycerin is really cheap (less than $3) and you can find it at your local drugstore like CVS. If you notice, glycerin is a main ingredient in a lot of moisturizers.The trick with glycerin/water is finding the right ratio of glycerin to water for your hair. *Too much glycerin and not enough water leaves your hair feeling greasy*.


 
Have you had any problems with build up from the glycerin?  I have some in my stash and I had to leave it alone because I tried to OD on it.  
The last time I co-washed, I had a lot of breakage because of build up.

What ratio do you use?  I used 1:1.


----------



## miami74 (Feb 19, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *I really want to try Elasta QP Mango Butter? whats the word on this ladies?*



I use the Elasta Q Mango Butter on my ends only and seal it with coconut oil.  It's been keeping my ends strong and healthy.


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 19, 2008)

I am assuming that  PJ means product Junky?? YES! I am still up lol. going to sleep now.


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 19, 2008)

miami74 said:


> I use the Elasta Q Mango Butter on my ends only and seal it with coconut oil. It's been keeping my ends strong and healthy.


 
I use it on all of my hair but I focus on the ends and I also use coconut oil as a sealent.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 19, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I rarely use a moisturizer on a daily basis, but *I do use a coconut oil sometimes too for my scalp and on my toddler's hair. It's Dabur Vatika oil.*


 
How to you like this coconut oil?  I have it in my stash and it's hard for me to get past the smell.  How much do you use?


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

Im Just here typing out a regimen for future refrence and im stuck in between using braids (based on the crown and glory regimen) or just sticking to protective styles all year long. What do you think is more effective? Or what works for you?


----------



## beautifulreality (Feb 19, 2008)

Checking in again!  Pr3tty, you are about to make me run to Wal-Mart and get the Break's Over conditioner!  Well actually, I'm looking at the Herbal Essences website now and I kinda want everything.  And I may have to go to my old salon to get the Mizani h20.  Oh and FindingMe, I've been longing for that Ojon sample pack from Sephora for a long time now.  Ugh when will the PJ in me stop!  Leona2025, I use KeraCare's setting lotion on my roller sets.  The curls last all week and it is not drying at all.  It has a really nice smell too.

I tried the Elasta QP Mango Butter when I was transitioning and I loved it!  I had soft and not greasy hair.

Oh and if anyone wants to try Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Heavy Cream let me know.  I'm still debating about giving the whole container away or divide it up.  It's definitely too heavy for my relaxed hair but just thought some of our natural members specifically would be interested.


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 19, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> I first heard about it on here and then I went out and got it and I loved it. I have seen a dramatic difference in my hair since I've started using that in combination with my other products. A lot of other ladies also it's great too!.


 
I need to try this!!!


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Feb 19, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> How to you like this coconut oil? I have it in my stash and it's hard for me to get past the smell. How much do you use?


 
Wow I never knew you could use coconut to seal your ends. I have a jug but I too cant get based that smell. I usually just use it as general hair oil and people have told me it makes my hair feel softer


----------



## beautifulreality (Feb 19, 2008)

I_shure_do_wish said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Im Just here typing out a regimen for future refrence and im stuck in between using braids (based on the crown and glory regimen) or just sticking to protective styles all year long. What do you think is more effective? Or what works for you?



I've done both and I think that they both are pretty effective, but *please *make sure that the braids are not done too tight.  I had a bad experience with my last set of braids because of that.  The C and G method works really good though.  Good luck with whatever you decide to stick with.


----------



## miami74 (Feb 19, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Yes, you definately want to stay away from mineral oil and petroleum.  I don't at all know about lanolin.  The mineral oil and petroleum act as a sealant and prevent moisture for entering into the hair shaft.  Definately a *NO GO* for what you are trying to accomplish.  A lot of people use Jheri Curl products for moisture (Carefree Curl, S Curl, Sta Sof Fro).
> 
> Ivy



[/I]That sounds interesting.  I will definitely investigate.  Thanks.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 19, 2008)

beautifulreality said:


> Checking in again! Pr3tty, you are about to make me run to Wal-Mart and get the Break's Over conditioner! Well actually, I'm looking at the Herbal Essences website now and I kinda want everything. And I may have to go to my old salon to get the Mizani h20. Oh and FindingMe, I've been longing for that Ojon sample pack from Sephora for a long time now. Ugh when will the PJ in me stop! Leona2025, I use KeraCare's setting lotion on my roller sets. The curls last all week and it is not drying at all. It has a really nice smell too.
> 
> I tried the Elasta QP Mango Butter when I was transitioning and I loved it! I had soft and not greasy hair.
> 
> Oh and if anyone wants to try Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Heavy Cream let me know. I'm still debating about giving the whole container away or divide it up. It's definitely too heavy for my relaxed hair but just thought some of our natural members specifically would be interested.


 
*You have to try the breaks over Its sooo good. I kept washing my hair thinking the conditioner was still on thats how much slip I had. Its yummy. My NG has neverrr felt so soft and Im 9 wks post*


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Feb 19, 2008)

beautifulreality said:


> I've done both and I think that they both are pretty effective, but *please *make sure that the braids are not done too tight. I had a bad experience with my last set of braids because of that. The C and G method works really good though. Good luck with whatever you decide to stick with.


 
Thanks! I've decided on the crown and glory method and I can say I've been a victim of the tight braids the only difference is I caused it upon myself. I'll do them pretty big this time cause the micros are not doing it what so ever.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ladies Plz dont 4get to check up on our First newbie challenge. There are still ladies joining who still needs our help and support. Also Anyone whose name is not on the first page plz direct them to post their questions/comments on that thread. I just dont want this thread to be filled so fast like the first one. So lets try to make this a members only thread and the original thread the general one.*

*Thanx*


----------



## KLomax (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Y'all...I came as fast as I could. 

I exercised last night (sweaty scalp & hair)so now it's time for my weekly reggie.

I ordered a bunch of DOM products online and they arrived today. I have Alter Ego Energizing and Rebalancing Cream on my dry hair under a plastic cap...no heat...postings said it was a protein condish but very moisturizing...can be used as DC,leave-in or daily moisturizer. :werd:

I put it on my dry hair..no CW..no nuthin'...I think am going to rinse and put in a leave ( I bought 3)...I am unsure of the style. I will let you know tomorrow.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 19, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hey Y'all...I came as fast as I could.
> 
> I exercised last night (sweaty scalp & hair)so now it's time for my weekly reggie.
> 
> ...


 
Im happy tou found us... Cant wait to hear how ur hair turned out


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 19, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Have you had any problems with build up from the glycerin? I have some in my stash and I had to leave it alone because I tried to OD on it.
> The last time I co-washed, I had a lot of breakage because of build up.
> 
> What ratio do you use? I used 1:1.


 The first time I used glycerin I did a 1:1. It was okay but I had to definitley watch how much I used or I would get greasy hair and lots of buildup. The second time around I used a 2:1 (water:glycerin) and it worked much better and caused less buildup


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey!!!!!!! I'm always so late getting on here. but the ladies in this challenge are absolutely wonderful. I'm glad to be apart of this challenge with u all.


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 19, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> How to you like this coconut oil? I have it in my stash and it's hard for me to *get past the smell*. How much do you use?


 

I love Coconut Oil! I usually use a nickel size on my hair. Do you not like the smell of coconut?? That is what mine smells like. It makes me want to eat it!  I use unrefined pure coconut oil that I buy at GNC. At room temp. it's solid but once I put it in my hands it melts like butter! I also heard that you can ingest coconut oil for healthy hair. Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## KLomax (Feb 19, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> I see I seriously need to get up on this ORS Pack.. I saw it in the store when I was purchasing all my hair care products that I got from a list but that was after the lady finished ringing me up.
> I am going to post some up to date pics right now (if my wireless connection works) I took them today....I am loving my hair right now!
> So far I have been living by Elasta QP Mango Butter, ORS Carrot oil, Coconut oil and Nexxus Humectress so I guessI can throw something else in there.
> 
> After I attempt to post these pics I am hitting the sheets because it is an hour past my bed timeerplexed. YES I go to sleep early lol. But I will surely be on when I get to work tomorrow as long as my supervisor doesn't catch me and I am not swamped with work.


 
How do you use it?...hairline...ends?

Never mind...I found that post.


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 20, 2008)

Good Morning Sunshines! 

I see I wasn't the only one that went to sleep early. 
I wanted to ask if anyone taking Biotin experience breakouts because of it? I purchased some but I heard that it causes breakouts so I immediately stopped taking it. I already have issues with acne and I dont' need to add on to the problem.


----------



## HotRibena (Feb 20, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> I see I wasn't the only one that went to sleep early.
> I wanted to ask if anyone taking Biotin experience breakouts because of it? I purchased some but I heard that it causes breakouts so I immediately stopped taking it. I already have issues with acne and I dont' need to add on to the problem.


 
I was initially afraid of taking the biotin but I read that if you take it with a b-complex and drink lots of water it really helps.  I also did not start out at a really high dosage.  I'm still at 1000 mcg per day and no problems so far.


----------



## KLomax (Feb 20, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> I see I wasn't the only one that went to sleep early.
> I wanted to ask if anyone taking Biotin experience breakouts because of it? I purchased some but I heard that it causes breakouts so I immediately stopped taking it. I already have issues with acne and I dont' need to add on to the problem.


I am..about 3 weeks...no adverse reactions so far..I'll be on the look out..thanks for the heads up.


----------



## HotRibena (Feb 20, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> How to you like this coconut oil (Dabur Vatika)? I have it in my stash and it's hard for me to get past the smell. How much do you use?


 
I've heard ladies describe the smell of vatika in two different ways. One version smells like coconut and light lemon - the other...not so much - it's slightly yuk. Of course I have the yukky one.  I use a _very_ small amount sometimes at night (sorry for the DH - but I'd rather he smell it than the general public).


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Feb 20, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> *I see I wasn't the only one that went to sleep early.*
> I wanted to ask if anyone taking Biotin experience breakouts because of it? I purchased some but I heard that it causes breakouts so I immediately stopped taking it. I already have issues with acne and I dont' need to add on to the problem.



I know, I wake up this morning to 6 pages of a new thread.  I'm like where was I?


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Feb 20, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I am..about 3 weeks...no adverse reactions so far..I'll be on the look out..thanks for the heads up.



What dosage are you taking?  Are you taking the b-complex as well.  I bought biotin and the b-commplex online.  On March 1st I'm gonna start taking them.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 20, 2008)

miami74 said:


> _I was looking at that last week at JCPenney. I was debating on getting it, but I didn't. Definitely something to look into. Thanks._


 
I wonder if this item is a part of the JcPenny buy one get one for $1.00????


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 20, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> I see I wasn't the only one that went to sleep early.
> I wanted to ask if anyone taking Biotin experience breakouts because of it? I purchased some but I heard that it causes breakouts so I immediately stopped taking it. I already have issues with acne and I dont' need to add on to the problem.


 
I did, but I have been suffering with acne most of my life. I read that if you take it you should supplement it with B-12 or a B complex.  I stopped taking it all together because I am finally clearer than I have been in forever.  I have been having a cup of carrot juice in the morning, 3 flax seed and a B complex. In the evening I take a MSM tablet (changing to powder soon) and an iron tablet, when I remember I take a multi-vit around lunch time.....its alot I know but I dont eat right and I know that nourishing my insides will help my outsides.  HTH


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 20, 2008)

*Some info I borrowed from another post...*

*Are You A Protien *

Thank you, Supergirl. I copied this information as a reference because I want to be sure that I am careful with how much protien I use and what protien treatments are going to require special/more moisture.

Is it a protein treatment?

Motions CPR--YES
Motions Moisture Silk Protein--YES
ORS Olive Oil--NO
Kenra Intensive Emollient--NO
Cholesterol Conditioners--NO
Elucence Extended Moisture Repair--YES (though the name says moisture)
Aphogee Treatment for Damaged Hair--YES*
Aphogee 2 Minute Keratin Reconstructor--YES
Joico K-Pak--YES (not starred, but I'd consider this semi-hardcore)
ORS Mayo--NO
Dudley DRC--YES*
Ultra Sheen Duotex--YES*
Nexxus Keraphix--YES
Nexxus Emergencee--YES*
Dudley Cream Protein--YES

*=hardcore, though there are different levels of hardcority (like my word?) For example, a hardcore with keratin or animal protein is going to be stronger than one with collagen. 

Notice that the one with the stars are all products that come in liquid form. They are so potent because they are straight protein (a few stabilizers and preservatives) with no creams and emollients to get in the way. The protein goes straight on your hair strand unobstructed by other ingredients.


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 20, 2008)

*THIS THREAD IS SOOO SICK!!! Y'all are some "Ride or Die, Long Hair Wanting, Regimen Building, Product Junkies"!!!I MADE THE CUT!!! YAY!*

I can't even believe the thread is 7 pages and it's only 9:36am! Okay, so I have to tell y'all how I was fiending in the BSS last night. I went up to the counter with all of the following:

ORS Olive Oil Lye Relaxer
ORS Replenishing Condish (Big bottle)
ORS Neutralizing Poo
Elasta QP Mango Butter
Elasta QP DRP-11 Deep Condish

I had to go cold turkey. I put it all back.


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 20, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> *Some info I borrowed from another post...*
> 
> *Are You A Protien *
> 
> ...


 

Good to know...I thought ORS Mayo was a light protein condish. I'm gonna save this list.


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have this really good protein treatment at home. It has 100% protein. It really stinks but it works instantly.


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 20, 2008)

Did you know that you can customize you settings? I changed mine so right now I am only showing three pages. It gets annoying clicking on all those pages and going back and forth.... why not just scroll up. Oh and my layout is now purple and white and looks cool!


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay I just realized I didn't write the name of the protein treatment that I used but I am sorry I forgot it  but I will have the name of the product up here in about 3 hours. Cause it works really good. I can give a discription and maybe someone knows what I am referring to. 
It is in a sliver bottle with black lettering. It smells and looks like soy sauce lol. and its really watery.


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 20, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> Okay I just realized I didn't write the name of the protein treatment that I used but I am sorry I forgot it  but I will have the name of the product up here in about 3 hours. Cause it works really good. I can give a discription and maybe someone knows what I am referring to.
> It is in a sliver bottle with black lettering. It smells and looks like soy sauce lol. and its really watery.


 
Girl, anything is better than that stinky Aphoghee 2 Step Treatment. Maybe I got a hold of a bad batch...it smelled like feet! I shoulda known not to put it in my hair!


----------



## miami74 (Feb 20, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!
> 
> I see I wasn't the only one that went to sleep early.
> I wanted to ask if anyone taking Biotin experience breakouts because of it? I purchased some but I heard that it causes breakouts so I immediately stopped taking it. I already have issues with acne and I dont' need to add on to the problem.



I've been taking Nature Bounty Hair, Skin & Nail vitamins and it contains 3000 mcg of biotin.  I haven't had any problems with breakouts.  I've been taking it for a month now.  And then again too, I've been trying to drink a lot of water daily, so that could be why I'm not having breakouts.


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 20, 2008)

I am horrible with drinking water! I mean I hardly ever drink anything besides hot tea. I don't really like drinking anything cold but I seriously need to start drinking more water. I need some motivation. My GYN tells me that I need to drink more. That's probably why my skin is so bad. urghh!


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 20, 2008)

Do you really get the same nutrients from Vitamin water as you do with regular water? I would drink that but to me it just doesn't seem like it is the same thing.


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 20, 2008)

daephae said:


> Girl, anything is better than that stinky Aphoghee 2 Step Treatment. Maybe I got a hold of a bad batch...it smelled like feet! I shoulda known not to put it in my hair!


 
Well this one stinks too but it sure doesn't smell like feet! Eww... To me it really smells like soy sauce... I swear it probably is lol


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 20, 2008)

miami74 said:


> I've been taking Nature Bounty Hair, Skin & Nail vitamins and it contains 3000 mcg of biotin. I haven't had any problems with breakouts. I've been taking it for a month now. And then again too, I've been trying to drink a lot of water daily, so that could be why I'm not having breakouts.


 

Okay.... I will start taking them again along with my fish pills since I started taking my BC again which aids in clearing up acne.


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 20, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> I am horrible with drinking water! I mean I hardly ever drink anything besides hot tea. I don't really like drinking anything cold but I seriously need to start drinking more water. I need some motivation. My GYN tells me that I need to drink more. That's probably why my skin is so bad. urghh!


 
Bliss girl, I don't drink water like I should either, but when I do...I can tell the difference IMMEDIATELY! Believe me, if the GYN tells you to drink more...you should. It will make all the difference (if u know what I mean) ...


----------



## miami74 (Feb 20, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> Okay.... I will start taking them again along with my fish pills since I started taking my BC again which aids in clearing up acne.


 
_AND PLEASE, PLEASE TRY TO DRINK MORE WATER!!  IT'S GOOD FOR U!!_


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah I know... I need to listen. I am always asking her to give me something for my skin and I know she is thinking "i am not her dermatologist" lol.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 20, 2008)

I think this is from Essence, I saved it...never filled it out but today is a good day.....

MY GETTING THE LIFE I DESERVE PLEDGE
This is my year to be the woman I’ve always wanted to be. This year I will put ___(your name)__________ first.
Starting (date), I will focus on taking the steps to achieve my goals. Ever since ________ I’ve known that I
wanted to __________. Today I will create a plan to realize my dreams.
This is my year to achieve four goals:
1___________________________________________________________________
2___________________________________________________________________
3__________________________________________________________________
4__________________________________________________________________
Negative factors, real and imagined, will no longer be obstacles to my success. To get over (obstacle#1), 
I will stop _________________________. To get over (obstacle# 2), I will pray that _____________________
To get over (obstacle# 3), I will plan to ________________ I know that I will be successful because it is my
dream to _______________.
To stay on track, I will have my friend (his/her name) check in on my progress every week/month/quarter 
(choose one) and hold me accountable. This is my personal 2008 pledge to myself so that I can realize my
dreams and live the wonderful life I fully deserve!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 20, 2008)

MY GETTING THE Hair I DESERVE PLEDGE
This is my year to be the woman with the hair I’ve always wanted to be/have. This year I will put Tamika first.
Starting February 20, 2008, I will focus on taking the steps to achieve my goals. Ever since November 2007 I’ve known that I
wanted to grow my hair long. Today I will create a plan to realize my dreams.
This is my year to achieve four goals:
1Healthy, long hair
2Reach full shoulder length in 2008
3Maintain good hair habits
4Plan for my next goal of APL 

Negative factors, real and imagined, will no longer be obstacles to my success. To get over (obstacle#1), 
I will stop believing that black women cant grow long hair, jumping on every bandwagon, not focusing on the appropriate steps to achieve my goals, not listening to my hair.
To get over (obstacle# 2), I will pray that God will continue to add wonderful supportive women to this forum to encourage and share with me
To get over (obstacle# 3), I will plan to commit to something for me
I know that I will be successful because it is my
dream to have long healthy hair
To stay on track, I will have my friend (Newbie Challenge Participants) check in on my progress every week/month/quarter 
(choose one) and hold me accountable. This is my personal 2008 pledge to myself so that I can realize my dreams and live the wonderful life with healthy long hair I fully deserve!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay  I turn off my computer and leave work 5:15 yesterday and turn it back on today at 9:30 and I am 1 thread and 8 pages behind!!!! 

So much to catch up on, I feel like I'm  

But I first just wanted to say  and I'm so excited to take this journey with all of you!!! 

Okay, time to play catchup!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 20, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> HI LADIES!!! I got here as fast as I could !
> 
> I just wanted to check in and say HI. Everything is still going okay for me. I believe I had posted about my natural hair lacking moisture. Last night I applied some Carefree Curl Gold and sealed with Castor Oil. I baggie'd my entire head for the majority of the night. I think I snatched that cap off at about 5am and my hair feels so much better today. I might need to do that at least 2x's per week.
> 
> Tomorrow night I do my shampoo. I'll be trying the coconut oil as a pre-poo. Keep your fingers crossed!


 

Okay  I was feeling the SAME WAY!  I got the Fantasia IC leave in con and put some in my hair and baggied my entire head and then put on my satin cap. Boy, was I hot!  My hair really wasnt much softer, but jacked up! My twist out was pretty jacked up and my hair definitely shrunk! But yesterday I went out and got a few ORS rep packs and I am so excited to try it today!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 20, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Try doing a twist out. I tried this for the first time lastnight and my hair turned out really nice today and is still very tightly curled. I did small twist then made a not and in the morning sooo much curls I didnt know what to do*


 

Ooh sounds nice! What products did you use to twist your hair?


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 20, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Okay I was feeling the SAME WAY!  *I got the Fantasia IC leave in con and put some in my hair and baggied my entire head and then put on my satin cap. Boy, was I hot!*  My hair really wasnt much softer, but jacked up! My twist out was pretty jacked up and my hair definitely shrunk! But yesterday I went out and got a few ORS rep packs and I am so excited to try it today!


 

Cocopuff! Girl, I felt the same way about the thread! LMAO about you being hot! That woulda been me too. I'm hot when I sleep without the baggy. Thanks for changing my mind about baggying my entire head...I was seriously thinking about it. Plus I haven't had the best time lately.

ETA: Hope you love the ORS Replen Paks as much as I do!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 20, 2008)

daephae said:


> *THIS THREAD IS SOOO SICK!!! Y'all are some "Ride or Die, Long Hair Wanting, Regimen Building, Product Junkies"!!!I MADE THE CUT!!! YAY!*
> 
> I can't even believe the thread is 7 pages and it's only 9:36am! Okay, so I have to tell y'all how I was fiending in the BSS last night. I went up to the counter with all of the following:
> 
> ...


 

Wow, you're good! Last night I bought some ORS replenishing packs and the Fantasia IC leave in cond.... and I'm tempted to grab a thing or two today...  Somebody help me, I'm addicted!


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 20, 2008)

HotRibena said:


> I was initially afraid of taking the biotin but I read that if you take it with a b-complex and drink lots of water it really helps. I also did not start out at a really high dosage. I'm still at 1000 mcg per day and no problems so far.


 
Hi Everybody, took a break last night my SO demanded my attention, so I figured I'd give him one night out of the week  

I started taking the 2800 mcg of biotin, and B-12 with water and haven't experience the breakouts.  I know in my adult years I started experiencing adult acne, but it seems as though it actually helping my skin and not hurting it. I’ve been taking them for aprox 3 weeks now and so far so good.

I also just added this weekend a hair, nail and skin vitamin that has 3000 mcg of biotin added to it as well.  I'm going to give it a couple of day and see if it does anything to me.


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 20, 2008)

FOr those of you who haven't read this I figured it would be a good idea to read it... IT is a must read! 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=186229&page=2

this really helped me A LOT!!


----------



## cutenappygrl (Feb 20, 2008)

Just checking in on the new thread - and it already has a lot of pages in one day I see. Either this weekend or next weekend I am going to Henna my hair for the first time - I will keep you posted on the results.


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay so I got the name of the Protein treatment that I used and it is called Jheredding 100% Natural Protein.


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Ladies!

I just had to rave about Freeman Sea Kelp Moisture Conditioner!







OMG! I used it for the first time this morning and I swear I felt my hair truly drenched in moisture. It's so nice and thick and creamy--I'm contemplating using it as a leave-in too. I towel-dried my hair and let it air dry some more and then put some Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade on my hair. I gently (w/ my boar bristle brush) brushed back my hair and placed it in a bun. My hair is sooooo shiny and soft! I highly recommend this conditioner!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 20, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> FOr those of you who haven't read this I figured it would be a good idea to read it... IT is a must read!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=186229&page=2
> 
> this really helped me A LOT!!


 

ooh this is goooood! Thanks! I'm gonna have to re-read this a few times.. and tattoo it on my hand! Or really, on my wallet!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 20, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> Here goes my pics!! Now off to bed I go! Goodnight all!


 

Lovely!!!!!!  So pretty and shiny!!!!  LOVES IT!!


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 20, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> I think this is from Essence, I saved it...never filled it out but today is a good day.....
> 
> MY GETTING THE LIFE I DESERVE PLEDGE
> This is my year to be the woman I’ve always wanted to be. This year I will put ___(your name)__________ first.
> ...


 
Akimat...I'm not ignoring you. I'm gonna fill this out as soon as I can!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 20, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> How to you like this coconut oil? I have it in my stash and it's hard for me to get past the smell. How much do you use?


 
I got a good tip from someone on the board, I melted it and put it in a jar and let it re-solidify and now I use it as a cream from the jar.  I use about a nickel size amount for my whole head.  No more.

I oil my scalp and sometimes brush it through  (I know, I know...but the paddle brush feels SOOOOO good...) I use it on my daughters scalp (her scalp is always so dry and flaky cause she has a milk allergy and it makes her eczema flare up) and throughout her hair along with her staple Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme (smells SOOO good). She has 3c hair that's very fine and curly, so the combo of these just slick her right on down...It smells kinda like sweat with a hint of lemon erplexed, but the smell wears off and I honestly can't smell it in my hair later in the day and Miss Jessie's covers the smell in DD's hair...


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 20, 2008)

daephae said:


> Girl, anything is better than that stinky Aphoghee 2 Step Treatment. Maybe I got a hold of a bad batch...it smelled like feet! I shoulda known not to put it in my hair!


 
nope..it stinks...


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 20, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Okay I was feeling the SAME WAY!  I got the Fantasia IC leave in con and put some in my hair and baggied my entire head and then put on my satin cap. Boy, was I hot!  My hair really wasnt much softer, but jacked up! My twist out was pretty jacked up and my hair definitely shrunk! *But yesterday I went out and got a few ORS rep packs and I am so excited to try it today*!


 
OOOhh, please let me know how it works for you.  I am going to get it, I think...


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 20, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Lovely!!!!!! So pretty and shiny!!!! LOVES IT!!


Aww thank  you!!1


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 20, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> ooh this is goooood! Thanks! I'm gonna have to re-read this a few times.. and tattoo it on my hand! Or really, on my wallet!


 
fo-sheezy!  Thanks bliss!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 20, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *I really want to try Elasta QP Mango Butter? whats the word on this ladies?*


 
I'm likin it... can't quite say I'm lovin it yet...I'm hoping tonight when I do my DC with ORS rep pak and use it I will be in


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 20, 2008)

MY GETTING THE LIFE I DESERVE PLEDGE
This is my year to be the woman I’ve always wanted to be. This year I will put Kimberly first.
Starting (date), I will focus on taking the steps to achieve my goals. Ever since I was a child I’ve known that I
wanted to have long, pretty, healthy hair. Today I will create a plan to realize my dreams.
This is my year to achieve four goals:
1Reduce the amount of direct heat to my hair.
2Start streching between relaxers
3 DC and treat my hair on a weekly basis
4 Stay up to date on LHCF so i can learn new ways to take care of my hair negative factors, real and imagined, will no longer be obstacles to my success. To get over (obstacle#1), 
letting the dominicans blow dry my hair every single weekend and using curling irons
To get over (obstacle# 2), I will pray that I have enough money to keep up with my hair so I don't want to throw a relaxer in it just to make it look good for a week
To get over (obstacle# 3), I will plan to renew my subscriptionwhen it is over I know that I will be successful because it is my
dream to have long, healthy, full hair
To stay on track, I will have my friends in the Newbie Challenge check in on my progress every week/month/quarter  and hold me accountable. This is my personal 2008 pledge to myself so that I can realize my
dreams and live the wonderful life I fully deserve!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 20, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Ooh sounds nice! What products did you use to twist your hair?


 
*I used my new fav. conditioner HE Breaks Over.. My hair was sooo soft then I use Mizani Nighttime h2O on each part (hair) then twist hair and made a knot. The next morning soooo many curls.. I did this on monday and I still have curls today. Im gonna try to snap a pic*


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 20, 2008)

*ladies today I got a pm from a newbie saying she couldnt find our newbie thread. plz we still have to keep that thread going thats where it all started for us and also for the new ladies that would like some support.*


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 20, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Okay I was feeling the SAME WAY!  I got the Fantasia IC leave in con and put some in my hair and baggied my entire head and then put on my satin cap. Boy, was I hot!  My hair really wasnt much softer, but jacked up! My twist out was pretty jacked up and my hair definitely shrunk! But yesterday I went out and got a few ORS rep packs and I am so excited to try it today!


 
As a natural sista I definitley recommend the ORS Paks!!


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 20, 2008)

Sooo.... I finally did a twistout using the fantasia IC gel with sparklelites. It came out soo cute! I didn't get the normal amount of shrinkage I usually do and the curls are defined. Last time I did a twistout I used Ms.Jessie's curly pudding. I think I like the fantasia gel better because it was able to give me less shrinkage and is cheaper. But I must add that the curly pudding was very moisturizing for my hair. I will post comparison pics as soon as I get home!


----------



## KLomax (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Ya'll,

This is what's up. :update: I rinsed the Alter Ego after sleeping w/ it overnight( I can only do this when my DH is not home...he is not feeling the baggy) ... anyway I used about 1T AE as a leave in...good slip/no tanlges...it was feeling so good I went ahead and brushed into a ponytail and rolled w/5 mag rollers...sat under dry for 1hr/lo heat...the ends were still damp so I let airdry..flat ironed roots..saran wrapped 10 minutes....my hair feels silky silky silky..if there were a breeze it would blow:werd:...

Oh yeah...I completely forgot to seal w/oil before setting...so I spray w/oil sheen before the saran wrap.... my ends need trimmin' tho...I think I am going to have it evened out and then f/u with 1/2" trims until it looks better....Alter Ego is a keeper.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 20, 2008)

cutenappygrl said:


> Just checking in on the new thread - and it already has a lot of pages in one day I see. Either this weekend or next weekend I am going to Henna my hair for the first time - I will keep you posted on the results.


 
*plz let me know how the henna turns out*


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 20, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> Sooo.... I finally did a twistout using the fantasia IC gel with sparklelites. It came out soo cute! I didn't get the normal amount of shrinkage I usually do and the curls are defined. Last time I did a twistout I used Ms.Jessie's curly pudding. I think I like the fantasia gel better because it was able to give me less shrinkage and is cheaper. But I must add that the curly pudding was very moisturizing for my hair. I will post comparison pics as soon as I get home!


 
 I can't wait to see.  Did the sparkelites shine??


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 20, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *I used my new fav. conditioner HE Breaks Over.. My hair was sooo soft then I use Mizani Nighttime h2O on each part (hair) then twist hair and made a knot. The next morning soooo many curls.. I did this on monday and I still have curls today. Im gonna try to snap a pic*


 
Pre3tty, did you do it on wet or dry hair? I am afraid if I do it wet, it will not dry (or I will have to sit under the dryer). 

I was thinking about doing the Colorshowers this weekend for my gray and then blowing it out, just to see what the real length is. (if I do, I'll post pics) But after, I was wondering could I use a moisturizer and then twist it like you did to get some soft waves so I won't have to wrap it. Do you think this will work? What kind of moisturizer should I use? (I do have the Mizani Nighttime h2o, the ORS creme http://www.organicrootstimulator.com/products/oliveoil.htm and ORS lotion...)


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 20, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hey Ya'll,
> 
> This is what's up. :update: I rinsed the Alter Ego after sleeping w/ it overnight( I can only do this when my DH is not home...he is not feeling the baggy) ... anyway I used about 1T AE as a leave in...good slip/no tanlges...it was feeling so good I went ahead and brushed into a ponytail and rolled w/5 mag rollers...sat under dry for 1hr/lo heat...the ends were still damp so I let airdry..flat ironed roots..saran wrapped 10 minutes....my hair feels silky silky silky..if there were a breeze it would blow:werd:...
> 
> Oh yeah...I completely forgot to seal w/oil before setting...so I spray w/oil sheen before the saran wrap.... my ends need trimmin' tho...I think I am going to have it evened out and then f/u with 1/2" trims until it looks better....Alter Ego is a keeper.


Girl, your hair is the truth.  If I had your length, I think I might be a be-yotch!!


----------



## lnana04 (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow, I didn't even see this thread.


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay ladies, so  I am sitting under the dryer right now with my ORS Rep pak... decided to DC on dry hair and then I will co-wash and ACV rinse... then I'm going to twist with Mango Butter and Fantasia IC Gel... looong night ahead  I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 20, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Girl, your hair is the truth.  If I had your length, I think I might be a be-yotch!!


 

Girl tell me about it!!! Preach!!!! KLomax and FindingMe...... I've got hair envy over this way * BIG TIME!!!!* for the both of you!

I'm glad the alter ego worked out for you, I may give it a try myself.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 20, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Okay ladies, so I am sitting under the dryer right now with my ORS Rep pak... decided to DC on dry hair and then I will co-wash and ACV rinse... then I'm going to twist with Mango Butter and Fantasia IC Gel... looong night ahead  I'll let you know how it goes!


 

Sounds like a good combo.  Question though, what does AVC stand for?????


----------



## KLomax (Feb 20, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> Sooo.... I finally did a twistout using the fantasia IC gel with sparklelites. It came out soo cute! I didn't get the normal amount of shrinkage I usually do and the curls are defined. Last time I did a twistout I used Ms.Jessie's curly pudding. I think I like the fantasia gel better because it was able to give me less shrinkage and is cheaper. But I must add that the curly pudding was very moisturizing for my hair. I will post comparison pics as soon as I get home!


 
Hey Ms.AmerAKA,

There are homemade recipes for Curly Pudding on the Hair Recipe Board..you can make your own for a few dollars Also check the Product Exchange...I think LHCF member Chocolat79 is selling her version of CP.

Can't wait to see that twistout!!!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 20, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *I used my new fav. conditioner HE Breaks Over.. My hair was sooo soft then I use Mizani Nighttime h2O on each part (hair) then twist hair and made a knot. The next morning soooo many curls.. I did this on monday and I still have curls today. Im gonna try to snap a pic*



Oh yea you mentioned that Mizani Nighttime H20 before... definitely want to give it a try!  I feel like I buy something new like everyday, so... I will have to wait a week before buying that


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 20, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Sounds like a good combo.  Question though, what does AVC stand for?????



Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 20, 2008)

*I CAN'T TAKE THIS NAPPY HAIR!! I'M GOING TO GET A RELAXER THIS WEEKEND!! *

There, I said it. I have honestly tried to work this natural hair and I can't do it. I want silky hair not this kinky shrink filled mane. This can't be my hair. My hair is suppose to be pretty, long, soft, and shiny. Not dry and nappy! I don't like feeling my roots and they feel like wire and when I moisturize for a day it's good but the very next day, if I don't moisturize I'M HIT!! Your girl is going to jump off the natural ship. I'll leave that to the big girls with the big ka-who-nah's.


----------



## KLomax (Feb 20, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Girl, your hair is the truth.  If I had your length, I think I might be a be-yotch!!


 
Thank you so much!!! I wore a light shirt so you could see the naked truth about those ends(heavy sigh). That Alter Ego might be a trifecta...it can be used as a DC/leave in/moisturizer.


----------



## KLomax (Feb 20, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Girl tell me about it!!! Preach!!!! KLomax and FindingMe...... I've got hair envy over this way * BIG TIME!!!!* for the both of you!
> 
> I'm glad the alter ego worked out for you, I may give it a try myself.


Thank You..this was my 1st experience w/Alter Ego


----------



## chebaby (Feb 20, 2008)

hey everyone
i think i posted on here before but anywhoooo
can someone explain to me why people have a hard time strtching the relaxer. i always stretch and don't notice any unusual shedding.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 20, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Pre3tty, did you do it on wet or dry hair? I am afraid if I do it wet, it will not dry (or I will have to sit under the dryer).
> 
> I was thinking about doing the Colorshowers this weekend for my gray and then blowing it out, just to see what the real length is. (if I do, I'll post pics) But after, I was wondering could I use a moisturizer and then twist it like you did to get some soft waves so I won't have to wrap it. Do you think this will work? What kind of moisturizer should I use? (I do have the Mizani Nighttime h2o, the ORS creme http://www.organicrootstimulator.com/products/oliveoil.htm and ORS lotion...)


 
*I did it on dry hair.. I air dry then part my hair put H2O on the hair and twist from top to end then knot and thats it. Took it out the next morning ( I used pins 2 bc my hair wouldnt stay in the knot)Going on day 3 with lots of curls still*


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 20, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Girl, your hair is the truth.  If I had your length, I think I might be a be-yotch!!


 

* That is 2 funny. I think I would be too  I always say I guess thats y I dont have it bc Lord knows no one would be able to tell me nothing*


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 20, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> *I CAN'T TAKE THIS NAPPY HAIR!! I'M GOING TO GET A RELAXER THIS WEEKEND!! *
> 
> There, I said it. I have honestly tried to work this natural hair and I can't do it. I want silky hair not this kinky shrink filled mane. This can't be my hair. My hair is suppose to be pretty, long, soft, and shiny. Not dry and nappy! I don't like feeling my roots and they feel like wire and when I moisturize for a day it's good but the very next day, if I don't moisturize I'M HIT!! Your girl is going to jump off the natural ship. I'll leave that to the big girls with the big ka-who-nah's.


 
*I think b4 u do that u should try HE breaks over Im telling you my new growth being this soft makes me wanna never relax again*


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 20, 2008)

chebaby said:


> hey everyone
> i think i posted on here before but anywhoooo
> can someone explain to me why people have a hard time strtching the relaxer. i always stretch and don't notice any unusual shedding.


 

*Do u mind posting this question on our original newbie thread so the other ladies who are new can also comment of this as well*


----------



## KLomax (Feb 20, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *I think b4 u do that u should try HE breaks over Im telling you my new growth being this soft makes me wanna never relax again*


There's alot of good buzz about HE Breaks Over & Long Term Relationship condish & leave-in...I think I might check it out


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 20, 2008)

KLomax said:


> There's alot of good buzz about HE Breaks Over & Long Term Relationship condish & leave-in...I think I might check it out


 
*You should I didnt try the LTR I guess I just was more curious about breaks over but it is great and it leaves the hair soooo soft. I cant believe it and its only about $3.00*


----------



## MrsWatson (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey guys....

Last night I rinsed my hair Jet black. Usually (pre LHCF) my hair is terribly dry after i apply a rinse, but thanks to my new found knowledge, I knew to apply a conditioner after my rinse. I used HE Long Term Relationship and I must say I AM IN LOVE! It smells AMAZING and made my hair sooooo soft. I moisturized with ORS Olive Oil and sealed and this morning my hair felt GREAT. I am so excited, I think this conditioner will replace my hello hydration and breaks over! I'm thinking of trying the leave in too. Has anyone tried it yet? Let me know how it worked...


Well, thats my update...Happy Growing ladies!!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 20, 2008)

*Is it just me or does it seem like no one reads the first page of this thread. *

*I even try making it colorful but It just does not work... Im thinking maybe its being mixed up with the other thread just bc no one reads the first page.*

*I really dont wanna offend anyone but I just feel like this thread was just for the ladies that were actually posting pics having regimen up and was all together and the other thread was for the ladies who needed more time to find what they need and go at a slower paste.*


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *You should I didnt try the LTR I guess I just was more curious about breaks over but it is great and it leaves the hair soooo soft. I cant believe it and its only about $3.00*





I found LTR leave-in for sale at Albertson's grocery store for $1.75 ea.
I bought two today, I think I'll go back for more!


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 21, 2008)

Here are the results of my twistout! I am very pleased!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> Here are the results of my twistout! I am very pleased!



Very cute! I am under the dryer now; just finished twisting with Fantasia IC gel and  Shine Cream leave in cond... we'll see how it turns out in the morning ...


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Is it just me or does it seem like no one reads the first page of this thread. *
> 
> *I even try making it colorful but It just does not work... Im thinking maybe its being mixed up with the other thread just bc no one reads the first page.*
> 
> *I really dont wanna offend anyone but I just feel like this thread was just for the ladies that were actually posting pics having regimen up and was all together and the other thread was for the ladies who needed more time to find what they need and go at a slower paste.*



Yea, I've noticed that...  I guess some people go directly to new posts instead of the first page of a thread, so they miss it. I think there is much you can do about that besides just telling them


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *I think b4 u do that u should try HE breaks over Im telling you my new growth being this soft makes me wanna never relax again*


 
What's HE breaks over?


----------



## KLomax (Feb 21, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> What's HE breaks over?


 
Herbal Essence conditioner & leave-in


----------



## noemi (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello all! I finally found this thread....nothing new going on, just getting back into my routine.  I'm going to post new pics soon.  I think I'm averaging an inch or very close to an inch a month because I have 3 inches of new growth in most places and I'm 12 weeks post!!


----------



## noemi (Feb 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Is it just me or does it seem like no one reads the first page of this thread. *
> 
> *I even try making it colorful but It just does not work... Im thinking maybe its being mixed up with the other thread just bc no one reads the first page.*
> 
> *I really dont wanna offend anyone but I just feel like this thread was just for the ladies that were actually posting pics having regimen up and was all together and the other thread was for the ladies who needed more time to find what they need and go at a slower paste.*


 

I read the first few pages and the last few pages....but *ITA* with the bolded.


----------



## miami74 (Feb 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Im using Mizani nighttime h2o and so far I love it my hair has been so soft and filled with moisture (which maybe bc of my HE breaks over conditioner) I wont stop until you ladies try it. Its AMAZING and filled with moisture. Those 2 are keepers*



I bought the HE breaks over conditioner yesterday.  I'm looking forward to giving it a try this weekend.  I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 21, 2008)

daephae said:


> Akimat...I'm not ignoring you. I'm gonna fill this out as soon as I can!


Okie-Dokie....


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *ladies today I got a pm from a newbie saying she couldnt find our newbie thread. plz we still have to keep that thread going thats where it all started for us and also for the new ladies that would like some support.*


 
Share with the Newbie to subscribe to the thread, that way the can go to the 'USER CP' section and not have to hunt thru pages to get right to it. HTH


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 21, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> *I CAN'T TAKE THIS NAPPY HAIR!! I'M GOING TO GET A RELAXER THIS WEEKEND!! *
> 
> There, I said it. I have honestly tried to work this natural hair and I can't do it. I want silky hair not this kinky shrink filled mane. This can't be my hair. My hair is suppose to be pretty, long, soft, and shiny. Not dry and nappy! I don't like feeling my roots and they feel like wire and when I moisturize for a day it's good but the very next day, if I don't moisturize I'M HIT!! Your girl is going to jump off the natural ship. I'll leave that to the big girls with the big ka-who-nah's.


 

I am falling out laughing at you ....have you thought about texlaxing?  Even tho' i see that ladies are able to grow with natural hair I think that I can also grow with well cared for relaxed hair.  Check out this fotki http://public.fotki.com/jen2262/ she uses products that you can get out of any store and has great results....HTH


----------



## miami74 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> Here are the results of my twistout! I am very pleased!



Your hair looks great.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 21, 2008)

chebaby said:


> hey everyone
> i think i posted on here before but anywhoooo
> can someone explain to me why people have a hard time strtching the relaxer. i always stretch and don't notice any unusual shedding.


 
i think most of it is 'what you are use to'...i was use to having my hair relaxed at 4-6 weeks....ok....at the sign of new growth...I am a little better I waited 8 weeks this last time and plan to progress slowly 10...then 12....not jump in cold turkey with 52 weeks.....


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> * That is 2 funny. I think I would be too  I always say I guess thats y I dont have it bc Lord knows no one would be able to tell me nothing*


 

Me either, my daughter measured last night and she needs 3 inches for APL, she measured me and swears I need 7.....I am getting them seven this year and I will be a self proclaimed BE_YO_TCH!!! The world will not understand me!!!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 21, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> Here are the results of my twistout! I am very pleased!


 

SOOOOO PUUUUURRRRRTTTTTEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Is it just me or does it seem like no one reads the first page of this thread. *
> 
> *I even try making it colorful but It just does not work... Im thinking maybe its being mixed up with the other thread just bc no one reads the first page.*
> 
> *I really dont wanna offend anyone but I just feel like this thread was just for the ladies that were actually posting pics having regimen up and was all together and the other thread was for the ladies who needed more time to find what they need and go at a slower paste.*


 
I agree, it was too much to manage with 70 ladies...  I think the title with NEWBIE in it is drawing folks in.  Let's create a thread called "Ride or Die, Long Hair Wanting, Regimen Buidling, Product Junkies" or maybe "Super Secret Challenge-*Password Required to Enter*"whew...I am crackin' myself up over here...I gotta stop....

Seriously, though, I think the way we are handling it is good.  Directing new people over to the other thread to get started and we also help keep that one going as well...


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 21, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> *I CAN'T TAKE THIS NAPPY HAIR!! I'M GOING TO GET A RELAXER THIS WEEKEND!! *
> 
> There, I said it. I have honestly tried to work this natural hair and I can't do it. I want silky hair not this kinky shrink filled mane. This can't be my hair. My hair is suppose to be pretty, long, soft, and shiny. Not dry and nappy! I don't like feeling my roots and they feel like wire and when I moisturize for a day it's good but the very next day, if I don't moisturize I'M HIT!! Your girl is going to jump off the natural ship. I'll leave that to the big girls with the big ka-who-nah's.


 
Ivy- Girl, PM me your password to your FOTKI.  I'm tryin' to see what is giving you so much grief.  erplexed  Don't be hasty just yet with the relaxer, 'cause once you get it, you can't go back.  Maybe we can figure something out.  Hold on...


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 21, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> Here are the results of my twistout! I am very pleased!


 

OMG!!!!  YOur hair is SOOOOO pretty!!!   Headed out to get ORS Rep PAK....


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 21, 2008)

Sally's 15% off coupon if anyone needs

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Save+15+on+Your+ENTIRE+Purchase/save15Feb,default,pg.html

Expires 2/29/08


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 21, 2008)

AmerAKA,

Your twistout is beautiful! Very pretty!


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 21, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> Here are the results of my twistout! I am very pleased!


 
Very cute!!  You did an excellent job!!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 21, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I agree, it was too much to manage with 70 ladies... I think the title with NEWBIE in it is drawing folks in. Let's create a thread called "Ride or Die, Long Hair Wanting, Regimen Buidling, Product Junkies" or maybe "Super Secret Challenge-*Password Required to Enter*"whew...I am crackin' myself up over here...I gotta stop....
> 
> Seriously, though, I think the way we are handling it is good. Directing new people over to the other thread to get started and we also help keep that one going as well...


 
You are so funny!!! haha! Yes I guess we will all have to be on the lookout and kindly guide new-newbies to the original thread


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey girlies...just checking in for a minute...I had a chance to read through but I can't stay long (it's lunchtime )...I baggy'ed (baggied?, baggy'd?)...LOL...last night for about 2 hours after giving myself a scalp massage, moisturizing and sealing...I wasn't hot but my hair was damp afterward which resulted in no curl at all...so i'm not to keen on the baggy method at this point...will check back in later...


----------



## BeautifullySo (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow, 16 pages already? It seems like every time I check in after class, there's a new page. Now I have to bring my laptop with me just to keep up!


----------



## miami74 (Feb 21, 2008)

Beautifullyblack said:


> Wow, 16 pages already? It seems like every time I check in after class, there's a new page. Now I have to bring my laptop with me just to keep up!



Yup, you can say that again!


----------



## miami74 (Feb 21, 2008)

How do you ladies manage your new growths? Do you straightened them or just soften them up somehow? I am almost 4 weeks post relaxer and my new growths are kicking in big time! My hair doesn't lay flat anymore after I wash and rollerset & wrap, even when I roll upwards. In the past I relaxed every 5 to 6 weeks. Now my goal is to stretch gradually to at least 8 weeks for starters. My hair is looking like an afropuff!


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!! I think the twistout might be my new staple style. 

So...I've been reading up on BT. Has anyone tried it??? I'm thinking about using it as a topical growth aid. I already take GNC Hair/skin/nails which contains 3000mcg of biotin as well as an additional 2500mcg of biotin. What are your thoughts??


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 21, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I agree, it was too much to manage with 70 ladies... I think the title with NEWBIE in it is drawing folks in. Let's create a thread called "Ride or Die, Long Hair Wanting, Regimen Buidling, Product Junkies" or maybe "Super Secret Challenge-*Password Required to Enter*"whew...I am crackin' myself up over here...I gotta stop....
> 
> Seriously, though, I think the way we are handling it is good. Directing new people over to the other thread to get started and we also help keep that one going as well...[/q
> 
> I agree maybe we should change the same to something silly like "say what" lol and then no one else but us will enter the tread.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 21, 2008)

*I think we're gonna have ladies that stop by no matter what and thats fine *
*I just need them to join the original newbie thread and when they have it all together meaning a regimen and pics and a routine we can invite them over that way they'll be able to keep up with us.*


----------



## clmacky (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi y'all just checking in. I'm so glad I made it on the list (I thought I was forgotten ) Anyway, not much to report, well kinda (see below). 

Just a reminder my regimen includes:
_Wash & wear all the time _
these day I keep it up in a bun--mainly b/c the NG is bugging me
_Self trimming (dusting as they call it)
_I trimmed last week. I flatted iron my hair just so I can control how much I cut. I ended trimming 1/2 off, maybe a little more in some parts.
_Co wash every morning_ (my hair loves it) (with KMS or Aveda-anything)
_Pro-poo overnight with coconut oil_
_Massage scalp every time I wash
d/c with Aveda IDR_ 

Daily styling products consists of:
Kerasoft wash & wear product line (Interlink, Actisilk and Revival)
Miss jessie’s buttercreme
*New:* Dove lotion on my crown

As I mentioned b4 my NG is thick and bothersome so I keep my hair up in one. 

I have 4 more weeks until I texlax again. 

My next photo will be on March 1st.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 21, 2008)

*Ladies when is ur Birthday and how do you think you will wear your hair on that day???*

*I will also make one post with all our Birthdays*


*Mine .....*

*March 14*

*I will relax on March 11  (I think that will be 14 weeks post) and I will try to wear my hair out and hanging (hopefully) for the first time since joining this board *


----------



## HotRibena (Feb 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Ladies when is ur Birthday and how do you think you will wear your hair on that day???*
> 
> *I will also make one post with all our Birthdays*
> 
> ...


 
My B-Day is May 3.

Unless a miracle occurs between now and then, it will be in the usual weekend style which is a updo.  I'm sure it will still be too thin to call myself swinging.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 21, 2008)

HotRibena said:


> My B-Day is May 3.
> 
> Unless a miracle occurs between now and then, it will be in the usual weekend style which is a updo. I'm sure it will still be too thin to call myself swinging.


 
 Me too but im trying 2 have faith and keep my fingers cross


----------



## KLomax (Feb 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Ladies when is ur Birthday and how do you think you will wear your hair on that day???*
> 
> *I will also make one post with all our Birthdays*
> 
> ...



March 11
I have no idea how I will wear my hair...but I want to try bantu knots & a wash 'n go ...P.S. I will be 29​ 
Again!!!!!​ 
​


----------



## BeautifullySo (Feb 21, 2008)

My birthday is November 24th and that gives me about *starts counting* 9 months to get my hair together so however I wear my hair, it'll be fabulous (hopefully)! 

I have no hair updates, though. I've only been moisturizing my hair and I'm trying to wait to wash it until I get my hard water strips but Whirlpool doesn't want to ship them. I'll remember this when I need to buy a new washer...when I get a house, of course.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 21, 2008)

KLomax said:


> March 11
> I have no idea how I will wear my hair...but I want to try bantu knots & a wash 'n go ...P.S. I will be 29​
> Again!!!!!​
> 
> ​


 

 thats 2 funnyfor how many years will u be 29


----------



## miami74 (Feb 21, 2008)

Mine is Aprill 11th and I may attempt a flexirod set as something different, since most of the time I wear it straight.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 21, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> Here are the results of my twistout! I am very pleased!


 

Wow Girl! Those twist are to die for. I never saw myslef as a twist out kinda gal, but looking at yours makes mr want to try it.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 21, 2008)

*OUR BIRTHDAYS*

*Pr3tty ----------- ------- March 14*


*HotRibena---------------May 3*

*Klomax ---------- -------March 11*

*Beautifullyblack-------- November 24*


*Miami74-----------------April 11*


*IvyButter---------------September 21*


*Bign 17 -----------------October 31*


*IvyQuietStorm----------March 8*


*Bliss806-----------------August 6*


*Ms. AmerAkA-----------January 22*

*Findingme--------------April 9*

*Akimat001-------------November 30*


----------



## KLomax (Feb 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> thats 2 funnyfor how many years will u be 29


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Feb 21, 2008)

miami74 said:


> How do you ladies manage your new growths? Do you straightened them or just soften them up somehow? I am almost 4 weeks post relaxer and my new growths are kicking in big time! My hair doesn't lay flat anymore after I wash and rollerset & wrap, even when I roll upwards. In the past I relaxed every 5 to 6 weeks. Now my goal is to stretch gradually to at least 8 weeks for starters. My hair is looking like an afropuff!



Right now I'm wearing my hair under a wig so new growth is not an issue for me, but I think the best way to straighten new growth without excessive heat is roller sets.  I believe some ladies blowdry their roots after taking the rollers out, but always use a heat protectant when using direct heat.  Also, braidouts and twist outs can help camouflage the new growth.


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Feb 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Ladies when is ur Birthday and how do you think you will wear your hair on that day???*
> 
> *I will also make one post with all our Birthdays*
> 
> ...




My birthday is Sept 21 so I have a long time to get my hair together before then.  I have no idea what i'll do to it that day.  My progress will greatly influence that decision.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 21, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> OMG!!!! Your hair is SOOOOO pretty!!!  Headed out to get ORS Rep PAK....


 
Yeah, I know what you mean, I feel like I'm missing the boat not having tried it yet. For my Sunday wash, I going to have to get me some. That's the one in the yellow package that say Olive Oil right????

MUST GET THAT ORS REP PAK.....MUST GET THAT ORS REP PAK.....the PJ has arisen and out on the prowl.

For my Wednesday wash I tried the HE Breaks Over Condish, really liked it, and it was actually by default I picked it up. I thought I brought the Dove Intense Moisturizing condish and I when I got home it turned out to be the the shampoo, so the next day I stopped by the store and said what the heck Pr3tty has been raving about it so let me get it. Only thing is here in my area I can't find that leave in anywhere, but since I stumbled onto Lacio I think that's a keeper for me.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 21, 2008)

KLomax said:


>


 

 Im crying thats how funny that was


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 21, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean, I feel like I'm missing the boat not having tried it yet. For my Sunday wash, I going to have to get me some. That's the one in the yellow package that say Olive Oil right????
> 
> MUST GET THAT ORS REP PAK.....MUST GET THAT ORS REP PAK.....the PJ has arisen and out on the prowl.
> 
> For my Wednesday wash I tried the HE Breaks Over Condish, really liked it, and it was actually by default I picked it up. I thought I brought the Dove Intense Moisturizing condish and I when I got home it turned out to be the the shampoo, so the next day I stopped by the store and said what the heck Pr3tty has been raving about it so let me get it. Only thing is here in my area I can't find that leave in anywhere, but since I stumbled onto Lacio I think that's a keeper for me.


 

yay Im so happy u liked it.... I luv it and its so not expensive


----------



## KLomax (Feb 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Im crying thats how funny that was


 
I have to admit ....this is sooooooo funny to me..I am still   laughing!!!!!!!


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 21, 2008)

Ivy_Butter said:


> My birthday is Sept 21 so I have a long time to get my hair together before then. I have no idea what i'll do to it that day. My progress will greatly influence that decision.


 
My birthday is Halloween.......and by way of hair, I will probably wear in an up do.  SO and I are already making plans and I think that style will go best with the Dominatrix costume that I'm going to pick out.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 21, 2008)

Beautifullyblack said:


> Wow, 16 pages already? It seems like every time I check in after class, there's a new page. Now I have to bring my laptop with me just to keep up!


 
Girl I know what you mean, I went ahead and booked marked the page on my Treo, so now at least I can read and keep up where ever I am.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 21, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I have to admit ....this is sooooooo funny to me..I am still laughing!!!!!!!


 

I think I have the  so Ima try 2 control myself


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 21, 2008)

miami74 said:


> How do you ladies manage your new growths? Do you straightened them or just soften them up somehow? I am almost 4 weeks post relaxer and my new growths are kicking in big time! My hair doesn't lay flat anymore after I wash and rollerset & wrap, even when I roll upwards. In the past I relaxed every 5 to 6 weeks. Now my goal is to stretch gradually to at least 8 weeks for starters. My hair is looking like an afropuff!


 
I've been experiencing the same thing.  I'm not due for a relaxer until 3/9.  I usually don't relax my hair any earlier than 8 weeks out.  It's gotten so bad that yesterday a good friend of mine, said to me, "come here", and she grabbed my hair, saying, "Damn girl your hair looks like your wearing a wig".  But what I have been finding with my 2 times a week DC and washes that my new growth isn't hard at all, it's actually pretty soft.  I was contemplating going to the Dominican salon this week for a wash and set, and letting them blow the roots, but I don't want to set myself back.  Sooooooo, I think I'll just deal with the wig and keep it movin  and stick to my regi


----------



## cutenappygrl (Feb 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Ladies when is ur Birthday and how do you think you will wear your hair on that day???*
> 
> *I will also make one post with all our Birthdays*
> 
> ...



My b-day is March 29 - And I will still have a TWA ... maybe I'll add a cute accessory like a scarf or a headband to it.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 21, 2008)

Got a question for everybody.  How does this end sealing thing work.  Do you do it on wet hair, dry hair whaaaaatttt .  This wash I sealed (any way that is what I thought I was doing) with EVOO did it on wet hair after I put on the leave in, did I do it right?????


----------



## KLomax (Feb 21, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> My birthday is Halloween.......and by way of hair, I will probably wear in an up do. SO and I are already making plans and I think that style will go best with the Dominatrix costume that I'm going to pick out.


 
:whipped::whipped::whipped::whipped:

uuuuummmmmm.......DOMINATRIX....interesting!!!!!!!!


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Pr3tty!  My birthday is March 8th !  I will be wearing my hair in a sew-in (bohyme brazillian wave) it is so natural looking.  One of my favorite styles.  I wear it kind of big like Joan from Girlfriends.   

I'm glad you didn't ask my age!  Just to let you know, I plead the 5th!


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 21, 2008)

KLomax said:


> :whipped::whipped::whipped::whipped:
> 
> uuuuummmmmm.......DOMINATRIX....interesting!!!!!!!!


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 21, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Got a question for everybody. How does this end sealing thing work. Do you do it on wet hair, dry hair whaaaaatttt . This wash I sealed (any way that is what I thought I was doing) with EVOO did it on wet hair after I put on the leave in, did I do it right?????


 
Yup!  You got it.  Sealing does just that - Seals in the moisture.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 21, 2008)

*Ladies I have a challenge for us that will start On Monday....*

*I know like myself a lot of us does not drink water or enough that we need.... I personally HATE water so this will be hard 4 me...*

*We will start out drinking 3 bottle the .5L per day..*

*Every two weeks we will add an extra bottle and we will stop at 6 bottles. We will try this for 3 month. *

*We will check in daily to say how we did for the day, you can drink more but not less.*

*Plz post how much you are currently drinking per day???*


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 21, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Hi Pr3tty! My birthday is March 8th ! I will be wearing my hair in a sew-in (bohyme brazillian wave) it is so natural looking. One of my favorite styles. I wear it kind of big like Joan from Girlfriends.
> 
> I'm glad you didn't ask my age!  Just to let you know, I plead the 5th!


 

you ladies are making me laugh so hard 2night


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Ladies when is ur Birthday and how do you think you will wear your hair on that day???*
> 
> *I will also make one post with all our Birthdays*
> 
> ...


 

My Birthday is August 6th so I will hopefully be in Jamaica!! I am gonna get a wet and wavy sewn in weave because my hair getting wet isn't a pretty sight at all!...

Question- The ladies that are washing their hair 2 to 3 times a week are you natural?? Because I could never wash my hair that many times a week!


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Ladies I have a challenge for us that will start On Monday....*
> 
> *I know like myself a lot of us does not drink water or enough that we need.... I personally HATE water so this will be hard 4 me...*
> 
> ...


 
Hey P, count me in!  I would say I currently drink between 40-60oz per day.  There is another member who posted a water challenge and I joined.  This lines up perfectly.


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Ladies I have a challenge for us that will start On Monday....*
> 
> *I know like myself a lot of us does not drink water or enough that we need.... I personally HATE water so this will be hard 4 me...*
> 
> ...


 

*OH BOY!!! I soo needed this challenge but 3 bottles??? wow I probably drink one bottle per week! This is gonna be soo hard for me!! All I drink is hot tea! and no one ever answered my question.....  Does vitamin water give you the same nurtirents as regular water?? I don't think it does but a lot of people seem to believe it does.*


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Ladies I have a challenge for us that will start On Monday....*
> 
> *I know like myself a lot of us does not drink water or enough that we need.... I personally HATE water so this will be hard 4 me...*
> 
> ...


 

Currently Im drinking 2 bottles per week


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 21, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> My Birthday is August 6th so I will hopefully be in Jamaica!! I am gonna get a wet and wavy sewn in weave because my hair getting wet isn't a pretty sight at all!...
> 
> Question- The ladies that are washing their hair 2 to 3 times a week are you natural?? Because I could never wash my hair that many times a week!


 
I'm natural and I usually wash my hair 2x's per week.  It's a little frustrating, but I'll be aight!


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Ladies I have a challenge for us that will start On Monday....*
> 
> *I know like myself a lot of us does not drink water or enough that we need.... I personally HATE water so this will be hard 4 me...*
> 
> ...


 
My boyfriend is gonna join me in the challenge which is great because I need the support at home! So now we are gonna stop buying juice and just jugs of water. I'm gonna take pictures of my face also to see if I see a difference there.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 21, 2008)

So I just saw that there is a water challenge out??? Do you think we shouldnt do ours or what do u ladies think?

I think I still want to do this so we can do it together as we have been doing everything hair wise as a team


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 21, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> My boyfriend is gonna join me in the challenge which is great because I need the support at home! So now we are gonna stop buying juice and just jugs of water. I'm gonna take pictures of my face also to see if I see a difference there.


 
Im with you I need this for my face also I have always have back break outs. I think its bc I eats soo much sweet and no water.....

We might try a no sweets challenge also but we'll start the water challenge first

This water thing is gonna be a hard one for me I know it


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 21, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> *OH BOY!!! I soo needed this challenge but 3 bottles??? wow I probably drink one bottle per week! This is gonna be soo hard for me!! All I drink is hot tea! and no one ever answered my question..... Does vitamin water give you the same nurtirents as regular water?? I don't think it does but a lot of people seem to believe it does.*


 

I thought about this too cause I would do anything 2 get around drinking water but I think pure water may be best


----------



## cutenappygrl (Feb 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Ladies I have a challenge for us that will start On Monday....*
> 
> *I know like myself a lot of us does not drink water or enough that we need.... I personally HATE water so this will be hard 4 me...*
> 
> ...



How many ounces or cups does that equal - I currently drink about 4-6 cups of water a day. So maybe I don't need this challenge.


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Im with you I need this for my face also I have always have back break outs. I think its bc I eats soo much sweet and no water.....
> 
> We might try a no sweets challenge also but we'll start the water challenge first
> 
> This water thing is gonna be a hard one for me I know it


 
Wheww one hard thing at a time lol... Sweets?? whew I wake up in the middle of the night wanting sweets! I am horrible with that! and to think diabetes runs on both sides of my family... maybe one day a no sweets challenge would be a good idea. But, lets stick to the water lol.   
I would rather do it on this thread where we are all doing everything together. Because I am sure the other water challenge would end up like our other newbie thread lol.


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I thought about this too cause I would do anything 2 get around drinking water but I think pure water may be best


 
Okay I guess pure water it is


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 21, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> Okay I guess pure water it is


 
A water challenge? I'm game. For the past few months I've been forcing myself to drink more water. Here's a thought, If you don't want to drink "pure" water how about adding crystal light? It has no calories and no sugar and taste great. The make little packets that are made to be put into water bottles. Or I use Pur water filters with added flavor, no calories, no sugar, no coloring just the flavor of rasberries, yum!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 21, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> Wheww one hard thing at a time lol... Sweets?? whew I wake up in the middle of the night wanting sweets! I am horrible with that! and to think diabetes runs on both sides of my family... maybe one day a no sweets challenge would be a good idea. But, lets stick to the water lol.
> I would rather do it on this thread where we are all doing everything together. Because I am sure the other water challenge would end up like our other newbie thread lol.


 
Ok gurlll we can do it...


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Ladies when is ur Birthday and how do you think you will wear your hair on that day???*
> 
> *I will also make one post with all our Birthdays*
> 
> ...


 

My Birthday is January 22, already passed  But I wore my hair in treebraids and it was so cute. Hopefully when my birthday comes around again I will be wearing my hair down my back!!!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 21, 2008)

cutenappygrl said:


> How many ounces or cups does that equal - I currently drink about 4-6 cups of water a day. So maybe I don't need this challenge.


 
Idk how many cups but its the bottle u get in the case of 24 36 48 the one you can buy for $1.00 at the store


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 21, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> My Birthday is January 22, already passed  But I wore my hair in treebraids and it was so cute. Hopefully when my birthday comes around again I will be wearing my hair down my back!!!


 
Happy Belated.... Did you take any pics?


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Happy Belated.... Did you take any pics?


 

You know I did! The first pic is of me and my best friend Dhivya and her sister. I had blast on my Bday! My hair was pulled back in a low ponytail. I was going for a chic, modern, classic look. The second pic was taken on the same day I got the treebraids done.


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Feb 22, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Got a question for everybody.  How does this end sealing thing work.  Do you do it on wet hair, dry hair whaaaaatttt .  This wash I sealed (any way that is what I thought I was doing) with EVOO did it on wet hair after I put on the leave in, did I do it right?????



I seal on wet and dry hair.  I apply a moisturizer or leave in and then seal with oil.  So yep, I think you did it right.


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Feb 22, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Ladies I have a challenge for us that will start On Monday....*
> 
> *I know like myself a lot of us does not drink water or enough that we need.... I personally HATE water so this will be hard 4 me...*
> 
> ...



I drink 1-2 bottled waters a day. (Most days anyways) I hate water too, but I gotta drink it.  So I'm in.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 22, 2008)

KLomax said:


> :whipped::whipped::whipped::whipped:
> 
> uuuuummmmmm.......DOMINATRIX....interesting!!!!!!!!


 
That is too funny.


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Feb 22, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> My Birthday is August 6th so I will hopefully be in Jamaica!! I am gonna get a wet and wavy sewn in weave because my hair getting wet isn't a pretty sight at all!...
> 
> Question- The ladies that are washing their hair 2 to 3 times a week are you natural?? Because I could never wash my hair that many times a week!



I am relaxed and I cowash/wash 2-3 times a week sometimes more.  Braid-outs and wigs help me to wash that much.  I think when I get to my goal I will cut down on washing it so much, because I like straight hair, but that would require using heat several times a week which is a big no-no for me.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 22, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> My Birthday is August 6th so I will hopefully be in Jamaica!! I am gonna get a wet and wavy sewn in weave because my hair getting wet isn't a pretty sight at all!...
> 
> Question- The ladies that are washing their hair 2 to 3 times a week are you natural?? Because I could never wash my hair that many times a week!


 
Nope, I'm relaxed.  I use to wash weekly, then when I came across the forum I bumped up to twice a week.  I want to start trying that co wash, but afraid how it's going to turn out.  Guess I'm a bit ole school, when you wash your hair you need shampoo  .  And with the co wash, you just wash with conditioner hmmmmm, will have to be something I try to get use too.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 22, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> You know I did! The first pic is of me and my best friend Dhivya and her sister. I had blast on my Bday! My hair was pulled back in a low ponytail. I was going for a chic, modern, classic look. The second pic was taken on the same day I got the treebraids done.


 
You looked so nice on ur birthday ur hair and overall.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 22, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Ladies I have a challenge for us that will start On Monday....*
> 
> *I know like myself a lot of us does not drink water or enough that we need.... I personally HATE water so this will be hard 4 me...*
> 
> ...


 

Oh Yes!!!! I'm down with this one. Since I started taking all of these dang on vitamins, I've been trying very hard to drink alot of water, but I don't think I'm getting enough in. So this will help me judge. I went out and brought a large liter Poland Spring water bottle, so while I'm at work I just refill it at the water cooler everyday (just started doing this on Tuesday), and I've been challenging myself to at least drink one of them a day, and drink a glass of water in the morning, and one before I go to bed. So this will definitely help. I can't stand water, or how it makes me run to the bathroom, but I know it's the right thing.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 22, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> Wheww one hard thing at a time lol... Sweets?? whew I wake up in the middle of the night wanting sweets! I am horrible with that! and to think diabetes runs on both sides of my family... maybe one day a no sweets challenge would be a good idea. But, lets stick to the water lol.
> I would rather do it on this thread where we are all doing everything together. Because I am sure the other water challenge would end up like our other newbie thread lol.


 
I agree with all you said, can I get an AMEN!!!.  Right now I am helping to keep the Swedish fish company in business.  They have become my AMEX "I won't leave home without them" The water challenge is something we all need.  And I noticed that since I have been drinking more of it lately, my skin is clearing up quite a bit.  I have dermatitis and it's even helping with the skin discoloration that it leaves behind.


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey ladies! I'm gonna be away for the weekend (sitting on the plane as we speak) so I really won't be able to get on here the way I would like (sad face). I will have to post pics of my twistout with ORS rep pak... Turned out reeeaally nice! I will miss the board; I'm addicted! See ya on Monday!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 22, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm gonna be away for the weekend (sitting on the plane as we speak) so I really won't be able to get on here the way I would like (sad face). I will have to post pics of my twistout with ORS rep pak... Turned out reeeaally nice! I will miss the board; I'm addicted! See ya on Monday!


 
Ok Cocopuff06 have a safe trip


----------



## noemi (Feb 22, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Ladies I have a challenge for us that will start On Monday....*
> 
> *I know like myself a lot of us does not drink water or enough that we need.... I personally HATE water so this will be hard 4 me...*
> 
> ...


 
I started the MC today so altogether I'm drinking about 8 bottles a day.


----------



## BeautifullySo (Feb 22, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Ladies I have a challenge for us that will start On Monday....*
> 
> *I know like myself a lot of us does not drink water or enough that we need.... I personally HATE water so this will be hard 4 me...*
> 
> ...



I'm in! I don't know how much water I drink, but I'm guessing it's a lot because it's the *only* thing I drink. Water is amazing!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 22, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Ladies when is ur Birthday and how do you think you will wear your hair on that day???*
> 
> *I will also make one post with all our Birthdays*
> 
> ...


 
November 30!! I plan to have my APL by then so I will be relaxed and swanging and hanging!!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 22, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> Thanks everyone!!! I think the twistout might be my new staple style.
> 
> So...I've been reading up on BT. Has anyone tried it??? I'm thinking about using it as a topical growth aid. I already take GNC Hair/skin/nails which contains 3000mcg of biotin as well as an additional 2500mcg of biotin. What are your thoughts??


 
I ordered it and got it Tuesday, sorry cant post any amazing two day results....but I am hopeful by the 20th or so of next month that I will see the greatness!!


----------



## miami74 (Feb 22, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Ladies I have a challenge for us that will start On Monday....*
> 
> *I know like myself a lot of us does not drink water or enough that we need.... I personally HATE water so this will be hard 4 me...*
> 
> ...



I'm in on this challenge!!  I've been trying to drink a lot of water each day, but I still haven't gotten up to the standard 64 oz a day.  This challenge can help push me in that direction over time.  Thanks for coming up with this idea!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 22, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Ladies when is ur Birthday and how do you think you will wear your hair on that day???*
> 
> *I will also make one post with all our Birthdays*
> 
> ...


 
April 9 and soft waves and curls from a roller set with my largest rollers!  I am planning on relaxing arund the end of March, so it should be fresh!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 22, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Ladies I have a challenge for us that will start On Monday....*
> 
> *I know like myself a lot of us does not drink water or enough that we need.... I personally HATE water so this will be hard 4 me...*
> 
> ...


 
I'm in- but I usually drink no less than 32 oz. a day..sometimes I drink the recommended daily allowance of 64oz...but more so in the summer when it's hot.  It's hard for me to drink water in cold weather for some reason...


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi, ladies! I did a color showers last night. All in all, I love it! I used the Champagne color and it turned my grays a pretty auburn color!!!  My Sally's did not have the ORS replenishing paks , so I had to use Silk Elements Mega Silk DC after the color. It was nice and gave a lot of slip, but I kept rinsing bc the shower water still had tinges of orange from the color, so I think I basically ended up rinsing all the conditioner out! erplexed This was my first time doing color, so I am taking it easy on myself. My hair was kinda hard, but I think the ORS Rep Pak woulda knocked that right out. My friend is grabbing me a couple of paks from her Wal-mart today...

I tried to do the bantu knots(following pr3tty's method using Mizani H20 on dry hair sections), but I wanted loose waves and I had them this morning when I took them down (I did about 5 big knots), but they hurt my head during the nght erplexed and when I went to the gym this morning, they all kinda fell out. I think I had them too big and too few...Oh well...I will try to do fewer knots tonight (or just straight pin curl my hair), but check out my FOTKI for pics of the color. I probably won't have another check until the end of March for length after my relaxer...


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 22, 2008)

I went to get my hair done yesterday 
I went to the same hair stylist that does my mom's hair (My mom has healthy, shiny hair grazing BSL).
I got a wash, deep condition, jet black permanent dye  and a press. 
Btw, sorry about the low quality of the pics, I need to get new batteries for my digi camera and so I had to use my cell phone to take pics 








I love the thickness:








But I HATE the uneven length in back. It looks like my hair is trying to do a V-shape, but took a wrong turn somewhere 







Should I go ahead and trim and even it up? Or just let it alone and let it grow out some more?


----------



## KLomax (Feb 22, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Hi, ladies! I did a color showers last night. All in all, I love it! I used the Champagne color and it turned my grays a pretty auburn color!!!  My Sally's did not have the ORS replenishing paks , so I had to use Silk Elements Mega Silk DC after the color. It was nice and gave a lot of slip, but I kept rinsing bc the shower water still had tinges of orange from the color, so I think I basically ended up rinsing all the conditioner out! erplexed This was my first time doing color, so I am taking it easy on myself. My hair was kinda hard, but I think the ORS Rep Pak woulda knocked that right out. My friend is grabbing me a couple of paks from her Wal-mart today...
> 
> I tried to do the bantu knots(following pr3tty's method using Mizani H20 on dry hair sections), but I wanted loose waves and I had them this morning when I took them down (I did about 5 big knots), but they hurt my head during the nght erplexed and when I went to the gym this morning, they all kinda fell out. I think I had them too big and too few...Oh well...I will try to do fewer knots tonight (or just straight pin curl my hair), but check out my FOTKI for pics of the color. I probably won't have another check until the end of March for length after my relaxer...[/quote. ]
> 
> ...


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 22, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Hi, ladies! I did a color showers last night. All in all, I love it! I used the Champagne color and it turned my grays a pretty auburn color!!!  My Sally's did not have the ORS replenishing paks , so I had to use Silk Elements Mega Silk DC after the color. It was nice and gave a lot of slip, but I kept rinsing bc the shower water still had tinges of orange from the color, so I think I basically ended up rinsing all the conditioner out! erplexed This was my first time doing color, so I am taking it easy on myself. My hair was kinda hard, but I think the ORS Rep Pak woulda knocked that right out. My friend is grabbing me a couple of paks from her Wal-mart today...
> 
> I tried to do the bantu knots(following pr3tty's method using Mizani H20 on dry hair sections), but I wanted loose waves and I had them this morning when I took them down (I did about 5 big knots), but they hurt my head during the nght erplexed and when I went to the gym this morning, they all kinda fell out. I think I had them too big and too few...Oh well...I will try to do fewer knots tonight (or just straight pin curl my hair), but check out my FOTKI for pics of the color. I probably won't have another check until the end of March for length after my relaxer...


 
*I think you needed more Knots. I had a lot I did as many as like 20 or so guess thats why I had so much curls and plus you hair is a lot thicker than mine so you may need more knots*


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 22, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> I went to get my hair done yesterday
> I went to the same hair stylist that does my mom's hair (My mom has healthy, shiny hair grazing BSL).
> I got a wash, deep condition, jet black permanent dye  and a press.
> Btw, sorry about the low quality of the pics, I need to get new batteries for my digi camera and so I had to use my cell phone to take pics
> ...


 
Girl if u touch that hair we're gonna fight I luv it....


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 23, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Girl if u touch that hair we're gonna fight I luv it....




Thanks Pr3tty!


----------



## noemi (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't know if I posted before, but the best under the shower running water detangler for me in CON Reconstructer.  Pre-LHCF this stuff could tame my NG, now combined with doing this under running water, the Jibere glides righ through my NG.  I love my QH cholesterol, but it my CON runs circles around it.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 23, 2008)

CON, don't know if I ever heard of it.  Who exactly is that by


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 23, 2008)

KLomax said:


> FindingMe said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, ladies! I did a color showers last night. All in all, I love it! I used the Champagne color and it turned my grays a pretty auburn color!!!  My Sally's did not have the ORS replenishing paks , so I had to use Silk Elements Mega Silk DC after the color. It was nice and gave a lot of slip, but I kept rinsing bc the shower water still had tinges of orange from the color, so I think I basically ended up rinsing all the conditioner out! erplexed This was my first time doing color, so I am taking it easy on myself. My hair was kinda hard, but I think the ORS Rep Pak woulda knocked that right out. My friend is grabbing me a couple of paks from her Wal-mart today...
> ...


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 23, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> I went to get my hair done yesterday
> I went to the same hair stylist that does my mom's hair (My mom has healthy, shiny hair grazing BSL).
> I got a wash, deep condition, jet black permanent dye  and a press.
> Btw, sorry about the low quality of the pics, I need to get new batteries for my digi camera and so I had to use my cell phone to take pics
> ...


 
I think it just depends on your personal preference.  I just like straight even hair.  But the V shape is nice and looks more like a style.  I've seen ladies rock both.  As long as your ends are cool with no breakage, I think it's just your personal preference...


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Feb 23, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> CON, don't know if I ever heard of it.  Who exactly is that by



I think she means Cream of Nature.  I could be wrong though.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 23, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> I went to get my hair done yesterday
> I went to the same hair stylist that does my mom's hair (My mom has healthy, shiny hair grazing BSL).
> I got a wash, deep condition, jet black permanent dye  and a press.
> Btw, sorry about the low quality of the pics, I need to get new batteries for my digi camera and so I had to use my cell phone to take pics
> ...


 
Very pretty !  I love the thickness.  I wouldn't cut it if I were you.  What harm is it in waiting to see what it will do?  Once it's gone, it's gone!  You can always cut it at a later day.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 23, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> You looked so nice on ur birthday ur hair and overall.


 
I agree! Ms.AmerAKA Your hair is very pretty!


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 23, 2008)

Alright ladies, I decided against getting a perm and I did it!  I finally did the BC and had all of the perm cut off of my head.  It's official, I am 100% natural.  

My cousin shampoo'd me, blew me dry and lightly pressed my hair for an accurate trim.  Here is the results:


















It was to bright in the shop for any before pictures.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 24, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Alright ladies, I decided against getting a perm and I did it! I finally did the BC and had all of the perm cut off of my head. It's official, I am 100% natural.
> 
> My cousin shampoo'd me, blew me dry and lightly pressed my hair for an accurate trim. Here is the results:
> 
> ...


 
I like it... your hair looks so thick and really nice natural


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 24, 2008)

Mine is April 28 and depending on if its grew any by then, i'll get a rollerset and then wrap it for a loose curl and bouncy look.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 24, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I like it... your hair looks so thick and really nice natural


 
Thanks pr3tty.  As you can see the left side of my hair is thinner than the right.  I have believed for years it's because I sleep on that side.  I dunno.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 24, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Mine is April 28 and depending on if its grew any by then, i'll get a rollerset and then wrap it for a loose curl and bouncy look.


 
I love your hair in your siggy!  Very pretty and it looks so soft.


----------



## MrsWatson (Feb 24, 2008)

I am sooo down for drinking as much water as possible! I just got engaged and although we haven't set a date yet, i need to get on track as far as the weight and hair growth is concerned...this challenge is a GOD SEND!
My birthday is June 19 and I hope to be a lot closer to APL by then. My dream is to be able to do a braid out and wear it down so hopefully i can reach that goal by then!


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the input ladies, I think I will just let it grow and see what happens 

Btw, Ivy, I LOVE the thickness of your hair! Congrats on your BC.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 24, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Thanks pr3tty. As you can see the left side of my hair is thinner than the right. I have believed for years it's because I sleep on that side. I dunno.


 
Ivy Congrats on your BC 

Aren't you glad now that you didn't give in and relax your hair.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 24, 2008)

Want to report in on how I'm doing so far with our water challenge.

As I thought, while at work, I did very well, guess my mind is focused on doing anything that I can except work .  But this weekend while at home, I found it to be a bit challenging.  I have a pint size water bottle, and the goal is to drink three of them a day in addition to my glass in the morning and my glass before I go to bed.  Needless to say, I've been getting into the  habit of the glass in the morning and the glass before bed, but if I've gotten through one pint bottle this weekend I'm good.  Guess I have a lot of drinking to do today  .


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok, changed up my reggie once again this week.  

Talked with a friend of mine who is a hairdresser.  I'm just confused with this whole ingredients thing (your talking to a person who reads the labels of *NOTHING*,  when I listen to people talk about carbs...good carbs, bad carbs.... and sugars...points and I'm like what  ...food is food it's all meant to eat.  I guess during those lessons in science class I was probably in nap mode ).  So now I'm having problem understanding what's protein and what's moisturizing (outside the obvious words on the outside of the bottle), well anyway showed him the KUZ and he said the wheat protein is very mild and it's actually considered to be more of a moisturizer (who knew, to me protein is protein).  So after listening to him I realized that my breakage is probably coming from a lack of protein.  So I went out and brought Motions CPR protein reconstructor, which I will probably start doing once every 2 weeks now.   I also brought the ORS pak, and the HE LTR shampoo, condish, and leave in .  I had to travel for work last week to Columbus OH, and found the leave in at Walmart.

So after lurking around the forum I read that after you do a protein treatment you have to moisturize.  So here is what I'm going to try during this wash.  The Motions CPR on dry hair for 60 min. under my dryer (sitting with that now).  Wash with the HE LTR, put on the ORS Pak for 60 min under the dryer, condish with the LTR Conditioner, for 10 min, put on the leave in and roller set.

I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 24, 2008)

Alright ladies!! I got 2 big bottles of water 1 at work and 1 at home ready for monday!! I'm gonna drink all the fruit juice and tea  I can possibly consume today  cause tomorrrow I am off to just water!!


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 24, 2008)

MrsWatson said:


> I am sooo down for drinking as much water as possible! I just got engaged and although we haven't set a date yet, i need to get on track as far as the weight and hair growth is concerned...this challenge is a GOD SEND!
> My birthday is June 19 and I hope to be a lot closer to APL by then. My dream is to be able to do a braid out and wear it down so hopefully i can reach that goal by then!


 
Congratulations on your recent engagement!


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 24, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Ok, changed up my reggie once again this week.
> 
> Talked with a friend of mine who is a hairdresser. ... well anyway showed him the KUZ and *he said the wheat protein is very mild and it's actually considered to be more of a moisturizer (who knew, to me protein is protein).* So after listening to him I realized that my breakage is probably coming from a lack of protein. So I went out and brought Motions CPR protein reconstructor, which I will probably start doing once every 2 weeks now. I also brought the ORS pak, and the HE LTR shampoo, condish, and leave in . I had to travel for work last week to Columbus OH, and found the leave in at Walmart.
> 
> ...


 
Good luck on your new regi'.  What is HE LTR?  I think your right:  Protein and moisturizers are too totally different animals.  Protein is protein no matter the application.  

Please keep us posted on your prgress.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 24, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Ivy Congrats on your BC
> 
> Aren't you glad now that you didn't give in and relax your hair.


 
Yes I am so glad that I didn't relax.  My hair feels so much softer since the chop!  It even feels moist!    I can't wait to see my progress!


----------



## cutenappygrl (Feb 24, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Yes I am so glad that I didn't relax.  My hair feels so much softer since the chop!  It even feels moist!    I can't wait to see my progress!



I'm glad you didn't relax too - I guess we are in the same boat now. So happy hair growing....


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 24, 2008)

I post 1 message sooo many times


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 24, 2008)

again**********************


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 24, 2008)

OK LADIES PLZ DONT FORGET THAT OR WATER CHALLENGE STARTS TOMORROW...


THE LEAST AMOUNT OF WATER IS 3 BOTTLES 

PLZ CHECK IN AND LET US KNOW HOW MUCH U DRANK AND HOW WAS IT

TOGETHER WE CAN DO THIS LADIES


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 24, 2008)

So I worked on my hair on Saturday I DC'd, wash and air dry.... I loved the way it turned out....

Lets see if these pics will post


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 24, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> So I worked on my hair on Saturday I DC'd, wash and air dry.... I loved the way it turned out....
> 
> Lets see if these pics will post


 

Your hair looks really good!! I wish that I could wash my hair and go. If I did it would look horrible! I got HE breaks over and am going to try it. Hopefully it will minimize breakage when I try to detangle my hair.


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 24, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> I agree! Ms.AmerAKA Your hair is very pretty!


 
Thank you IVY! Congrats on your BC!!!! We can be natural together!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 25, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> Your hair looks really good!! I wish that I could wash my hair and go. If I did it would look horrible! I got HE breaks over and am going to try it. Hopefully it will minimize breakage when I try to detangle my hair.


 

Thanx... I hope the HE breaks over works for you. I used it for this wash and Im not sure if It works for breakage bc Im always shedding but it works for moisture and making the NG soft, very soft


----------



## miami74 (Feb 25, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Thanx... I hope the HE breaks over works for you. I used it for this wash and Im not sure if It works for breakage bc Im always shedding but it works for moisture and making the NG soft, very soft


 
I tried the HE break over this weekend.  It worked great!  I am not seeing much breakage as before and my hair feels stronger.  Last week, each time I touched my hair, I had a couple of broken strands in my hand.  Now, when I touch it or hold it, I am not seeing much, if any breakage.  Thanks so much for the advice.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey ladies!!!

I'm back! Had a great time in ATL and now I am back at work, trying to catch up! I should be catching up on things I missed at work on friday, but of course I am here trying to catch up on all the posts I missed  So prepare for an influx of messages from me! 

I'm definitely down for the water challenge. I don't drink anything but water and green tea as it is; I drink 8 cups of water a day. I have one of those 32 oz bottles and I just fill it twice and drink while I do my work, so its not really a challenge for me. We've got to do a sweet challenge soon!!! THAT is just what I need! But for now I'm totally down to support all of you with the water challenge!!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 25, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Got a question for everybody. How does this end sealing thing work. Do you do it on wet hair, dry hair whaaaaatttt . This wash I sealed (any way that is what I thought I was doing) with EVOO did it on wet hair after I put on the leave in, did I do it right?????


 

That sounds about right to me. And I think you do it everytime you moisturize... which would be everyday/every other day...right? 

And *I* have a question: when you use EVOO, is it *real*, cooking EVOO or a bottle of Olive Oil made for hair?


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 25, 2008)

KLomax said:


> :whipped::whipped::whipped::whipped:
> 
> uuuuummmmmm.......DOMINATRIX....interesting!!!!!!!!


 

Oh *that's* hilarious!!!!


----------



## KLomax (Feb 25, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> That sounds about right to me. And I think you do it everytime you moisturize... which would be everyday/every other day...right?
> 
> And *I* have a question: when you use EVOO, is it *real*, cooking EVOO or a bottle of Olive Oil made for hair?


 
The kind you cook with.


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 25, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> *OH BOY!!! I soo needed this challenge but 3 bottles??? wow I probably drink one bottle per week! This is gonna be soo hard for me!! All I drink is hot tea! and no one ever answered my question..... Does vitamin water give you the same nurtirents as regular water?? I don't think it does but a lot of people seem to believe it does.*


 
I used to drink vitamin water alllll the time! But to me, its a waste of calories, carbs, and sugar... just add Crystal Light to your water


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 25, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> I'm natural and I usually wash my hair 2x's per week. It's a little frustrating, but I'll be aight!


 
I'm also trying to wash my hair 2 x's per week.... its tough


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> You know I did! The first pic is of me and my best friend Dhivya and her sister. I had blast on my Bday! My hair was pulled back in a low ponytail. I was going for a chic, modern, classic look. The second pic was taken on the same day I got the treebraids done.


 

Ooh girl, your hair was super cute ... I've been wanting to try tree braids but I get very hesitant. I've seen some look... not so cute  What kind of hair was that?


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 25, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Hi, ladies! I did a color showers last night. All in all, I love it! I used the Champagne color and it turned my grays a pretty auburn color!!!  My Sally's did not have the ORS replenishing paks , so I had to use Silk Elements Mega Silk DC after the color. It was nice and gave a lot of slip, but I kept rinsing bc the shower water still had tinges of orange from the color, so I think I basically ended up rinsing all the conditioner out! erplexed This was my first time doing color, so I am taking it easy on myself. My hair was kinda hard, but I think the ORS Rep Pak woulda knocked that right out. My friend is grabbing me a couple of paks from her Wal-mart today...
> 
> I tried to do the bantu knots(following pr3tty's method using Mizani H20 on dry hair sections), but I wanted loose waves and I had them this morning when I took them down (I did about 5 big knots), but they hurt my head during the nght erplexed and when I went to the gym this morning, they all kinda fell out. I think I had them too big and too few...Oh well...I will try to do fewer knots tonight (or just straight pin curl my hair), but check out my FOTKI for pics of the color. I probably won't have another check until the end of March for length after my relaxer...


 
Finding Me, your color came out reeeally nice!!! And your hair is already beautiful!!!!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 25, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> I went to get my hair done yesterday
> I went to the same hair stylist that does my mom's hair (My mom has healthy, shiny hair grazing BSL).
> I got a wash, deep condition, jet black permanent dye  and a press.
> Btw, sorry about the low quality of the pics, I need to get new batteries for my digi camera and so I had to use my cell phone to take pics
> ...


 

Lookin good!  I definitely don't think you should cut it yet


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 25, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> So I worked on my hair on Saturday I DC'd, wash and air dry.... I loved the way it turned out....
> 
> Lets see if these pics will post


 
Ooh Pr3tty!!! You hair is sooooo pr3tty!!!!! If my hair curled like that, I wouldn't have to spend hours doin this twistout!!


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 25, 2008)

*I was wondering what do you consider three bottles. Would that be 3 bottles of the regular 1.00- 1.25 size poland spring bottles? I have the larger poland spring bottle which is 1.5L (1QT, 1Pt, 2.7 FL Oz) is that enough?*


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 25, 2008)

Okay y'all...I'M BAAACK! I missed a few days (unintentionally). I actually had to grab a paper and pen to jot down notes on the comments I needed to make. Here goes...

First off, *BIG CONGRATS* are in order for Ivy on her BC (your natural hair is gorgeous!) and Mrs.Watson on her recent engagement! 


*The Water Challenge:* I'm in (of course)!  I'm real shady  with the water drinking. I can drink it but I never stay focused for the long term.

*On my birthday:* June 25th, I plan to wear a rollerset. Hopefully my hair will be long enough...

*Boundless Tresses*: I have some but haven't been using it regularly enough to comment...that's a recurring issue with me.

*Colorshowers*: FindingMe...girl, I've been dying to use it. A few weeks ago I clarifyed and my hair was greenish brown (I'd been blondish and dyed black). I wanted to cover with Colorshowers but I couldn't wait for it to be shipped, so I demi-permed instead. Colorshowers is on my list! 

*My regimen: *Okay so I've been sticking to my regimen of pre-pooing, shampooing and DCing 2x a week. Now I'm going through the process of finding the products that will be staples in my routine. Through trial and error, I've found that my hair LOVES Elasta QP products and my hair HATES protein!

My new staples are: 
Suave Humectant (for Prepoo)
Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Poo (with peppermint added)
Elasta QP DRP-11 (with peppermint and jojoba added)
Elasta QP H-Two Leave In Spray
Elasta QP Recovery Oil Moist. (added jojoba & peppermint, as a sealant)
Elasta QP Design Foam
ORS Olive Oil Mousse/Setting Lotion

These are the products that I've been using and I've had little to no dandruff or itching. It's crazy that for many years, my "dandruff" has basically been DRYNESS due to lack of moisture! 

I just read a post today about Elasta QP...the line is made by the makers of Elucence and Kenra which are well respected here on the board. Macherieamour also touts the benefits of using a whole product line and from what I'm seeing, it works!

My hair has responded so well to the Elasta line that I'm gonna add these others to my regimen:
Elasta QP Scalp Stimulating Poo/Con...I've heard people use this to clarify
Elasta QP Mango Butter
Elasta QP Mild Lye Relaxer
Elasta QP Glaze Gel


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 25, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Alright ladies, I decided against getting a perm and I did it! I finally did the BC and had all of the perm cut off of my head. It's official, I am 100% natural.
> 
> My cousin shampoo'd me, blew me dry and lightly pressed my hair for an accurate trim. Here is the results:
> 
> ...


 
*Girl,* *your hair is lovely!!!!! **I am glad you didn't get a relaxer bc you don't need one!!!    YOur hair looks so healthy and thick!!! *  CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BC!!!!

I think that you need to find the right moisturizing products for your hair to give it that silky sheen and you will be happy with your hair!  Have you tried the Organic Root Stimulator line?  Their stuff works good on my hair, but I'm also relaxed.  I have heard, though, that some ladies with natural hair like it, too.  I think MissAmerAKA uses it and her hair is natural, too.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 25, 2008)

MrsWatson said:


> I am sooo down for drinking as much water as possible! I just got engaged and although we haven't set a date yet, i need to get on track as far as the weight and hair growth is concerned...this challenge is a GOD SEND!
> My birthday is June 19 and I hope to be a lot closer to APL by then. My dream is to be able to do a braid out and wear it down so hopefully i can reach that goal by then!


 
Congrats on the engagement!!!  So far, I am meeting the goals of the water challenge!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 25, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> So I worked on my hair on Saturday I DC'd, wash and air dry.... I loved the way it turned out....
> 
> Lets see if these pics will post


 
PR3TTY! OMG! Your hair looks AMAZING!!!! Girl, what DC did you use? I thought you were relaxed...Are you texlaxed? The waves and curls are BEAUTIFUL!!!!! My hair has no natural curl left from the relaxers...


----------



## KLomax (Feb 25, 2008)

I tried a wash n go ...my leave-in made my hair feel a little stiff ...going to try again w/different leave in...but I like it   I had a trim to try to even my ends.


----------



## MrsWatson (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks so much guys!!! I really appreciate it! 

Okay: my updates!! Today i drank 5 bottles of water...yes, FIVE! And its only 5:13!! I haven't had any juice all day, which is a major feat for me! I'm getting really good results from my frequent co washing (with LTR)..I'm wearing a braidout right now, and will probably rock it until at least Saturday when i have some free time...Oh yeah, I feel WONDERFUL! Definitely think it has to do with my increased water intake (i wasn't feeling my best all weekend)!


----------



## MrsWatson (Feb 25, 2008)

Pr3tty and klomax...


Both of you have beautiful heads of hair!! WOW!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 25, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I tried a wash n go ...my leave-in made my hair feel a little stiff ...going to try again w/different leave in...but I like it  I had a trim to try to even my ends.


 

Your hair is lovely!!!  I can tell you trimmed sme off the ends.  It looks great!  What leave-in did you use?


----------



## KLomax (Feb 25, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Your hair is lovely!!! I can tell you trimmed sme off the ends. It looks great! What leave-in did you use?


Thank you FindingMe. I used Silicon Mix Leave-in...I am going to try again  w/mango butter then lacio lacio then NTM. I will stick w/ which ever works best.


----------



## KLomax (Feb 25, 2008)

MrsWatson said:


> Pr3tty and klomax...
> 
> 
> Both of you have beautiful heads of hair!! WOW!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 25, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> PR3TTY! OMG! Your hair looks AMAZING!!!! Girl, what DC did you use? I thought you were relaxed...Are you texlaxed? The waves and curls are BEAUTIFUL!!!!! My hair has no natural curl left from the relaxers...


 

Thanx and I was shocked it came out like that bc I relaxed in December bone straight but its going on 2 months and I have lots of NG. 

I DC'd with Silicon Mix and mega thick and con with my fav HE Breaks Over and the breaks over leave in and it turned out like that...


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 25, 2008)

MrsWatson said:


> Pr3tty and klomax...
> 
> 
> Both of you have beautiful heads of hair!! WOW!


 
Thanx it came a looooooooooooong way and still have a long way 2 go but lately its been looking better


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 25, 2008)

KLomax said:


> The kind you cook with.


 
Is is really? My mom asked me and I told her no..

How do u use it


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 25, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Ooh Pr3tty!!! You hair is sooooo pr3tty!!!!! If my hair curled like that, I wouldn't have to spend hours doin this twistout!!


 
That was really funny... My hair never curled like that b4 but I loved it only thing is it does not last so I still have to do twistout... I wish it would stay a few days that would be great


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 25, 2008)

miami74 said:


> I tried the HE break over this weekend. It worked great! I am not seeing much breakage as before and my hair feels stronger. Last week, each time I touched my hair, I had a couple of broken strands in my hand. Now, when I touch it or hold it, I am not seeing much, if any breakage. Thanks so much for the advice. I really appreciate it!


 

Im so happy u tried it..... It really is a good product


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 25, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> *I was wondering what do you consider three bottles. Would that be 3 bottles of the regular 1.00- 1.25 size poland spring bottles? I have the larger poland spring bottle which is 1.5L (1QT, 1Pt, 2.7 FL Oz) is that enough?*


 
Yea the regular bottle


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 25, 2008)

I am sad 2 report I drank a half bottle of water today 

I tried I really hate water but Im gonna try harder

On the bright side I had no soda and that was hard bc I loveeeee soda

I will try really hard 2morrow


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 25, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I tried a wash n go ...my leave-in made my hair feel a little stiff ...going to try again w/different leave in...but I like it   I had a trim to try to even my ends.



Nice


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 25, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> So I worked on my hair on Saturday I DC'd, wash and air dry.... I loved the way it turned out....
> 
> Lets see if these pics will post





Pr3tty, I love the curl pattern of your hair! That was a good DC you did. It looks amazing!


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 25, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> So I worked on my hair on Saturday I DC'd, wash and air dry.... I loved the way it turned out....
> 
> Lets see if these pics will post


 
Pr3tty your hair is beautiful!  The curls look yummy and soft and most importantly moist!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 25, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Pr3tty, I love the curl pattern of your hair! That was a good DC you did. It looks amazing!


 
Thanx girl Im trying


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 25, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Have you tried the Organic Root Stimulator line? Their stuff works good on my hair, but I'm also relaxed. I have heard, though, that some ladies with natural hair like it, too. I think MissAmerAKA uses it and her hair is natural, too.


 
Thanks for the compliment sis, that really means alot!  

The only ORS item that I have tried is the Mayo and that is a Protein treatment.  Any ORS suggestions?  MissAmerAKA or anyone who uses ORS please chime in.

Thanks!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 25, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Pr3tty your hair is beautiful! The curls look yummy and soft and most importantly moist!


 
Thanx ... This makes me always wanna wash


----------



## KLomax (Feb 25, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Nice


 
Thanks


----------



## KLomax (Feb 25, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Is is really? My mom asked me and I told her no..
> 
> How do u use it


 
I pour the EVOO into the palm of my hand ..rub my hands together and scrunch it into my hair  I buy it at Walmart!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 25, 2008)

I twist my hair bc I need curls 2morrow.... My NG is just out of control Its sooooo much making it hard to style my hair so here is a pic of the starting and tomorrow I will have more pics of how it turned out


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 25, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I pour the EVOO into the palm of my hand ..rub my hands together and scrunch it into my hair  I buy it at Walmart!


 
I never knew it was the cooking one all along no wonder I couldnt find it.... What brand did you use


----------



## KLomax (Feb 25, 2008)

Heads up ladies....Elasta QP  Mango Butter is on sale at Rite Aid this week...$4.99...


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 25, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Heads up ladies....Elasta QP Mango Butter is on sale at Rite Aid this week...$4.99...


 

I am on this... Ive always wanted to try this, Thanx Klomax


----------



## KLomax (Feb 25, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I never knew it was the cooking one all along no wonder I couldnt find it.... What brand did you use


 Walmart/Great Value!!!..it lasts a long time


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 25, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Walmart/Great Value!!!..it lasts a long time


 
Im on this too... Im gonna be broke cause Im on everything


----------



## KLomax (Feb 25, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I am on this... Ive always wanted to try this, Thanx Klomax


I tried it after several ladies on this thread had such great results (Bliss806's hair was like )...I bought some last week. I also used it on my hairline w/ IC gel and it laid my hair DOWN(firm hold no flakes). I also did  not seal w/ oil since the ingredients also listed cocoa butter/olive & coconut oils. Oh, my daughters hair was frizzy and I didn't have time for the whole routine so I combed some into the ends...made 3 mohawk ponytails and rolled..the next day here  hair looked relaxed..she has 4a/4b natural hair.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 25, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I tried it after several ladies on this thread had such great results (Bliss806's hair was like )...I bought some last week. I also used it on my hairline w/ IC gel and it laid my hair DOWN(firm hold no flakes). I also did not seal w/ oil since the ingredients also listed cocoa butter/olive & coconut oils. Oh, my daughters hair was frizzy and I didn't have time for the whole routine so I combed some into the ends...made 3 mohawk ponytails and rolled..the next day here hair looked relaxed..she has 4a/4b natural hair.


 
If the store was open now I would be in the car.. Your making me really wanna get this and I will 2morrow


----------



## KLomax (Feb 25, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> If the store was open now I would be in the car.. Your making me really wanna get this and I will 2morrow


 
I'm thinking about using it for bantu knots


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 25, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I'm thinking about using it for bantu knots


 
I use the mizani Night time H2O for my knots and its the best but if this works well for my knots I might have 2 use it instead and save my H2O for when I really have 2 use it bc its expensive


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 25, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> So I worked on my hair on Saturday I DC'd, wash and air dry.... I loved the way it turned out....
> 
> Lets see if these pics will post


 

your hair looks so nice!!!! And i'm definitely gonna join that water challenge. Thats all i drink anyway. Is there a certain amount of ounces we should drink? Sorry if u mentioned it already, i didn't read all of the thread.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 25, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> your hair looks so nice!!!! And i'm definitely gonna join that water challenge. Thats all i drink anyway. Is there a certain amount of ounces we should drink? Sorry if u mentioned it already, i didn't read all of the thread.


 
Thanx Fiya..... Atleast 3 bottles until we are all there and can do more. If u can jus add a bottle to whatever you drink now if its more than 3 bottles


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 25, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Thanx Fiya..... Atleast 3 bottles until we are all there and can do more. If u can jus add a bottle to whatever you drink now if its more than 3 bottles


 
Alrighty. Thanks Pretty. I'll try to start at 4, if not, then i'll stick with 3.


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 26, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Thanks for the compliment sis, that really means alot!
> 
> The only ORS item that I have tried is the Mayo and that is a Protein treatment. Any ORS suggestions? MissAmerAKA or anyone who uses ORS please chime in.
> 
> Thanks!


 
At this moment I use ORS replenishing Paks to DC. It works wonders on my hair making it soft, manageable, and moisturized!


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 26, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Ooh girl, your hair was super cute ... I've been wanting to try tree braids but I get very hesitant. I've seen some look... not so cute  What kind of hair was that?


 

Thank you! I was hesitant at first as well, because I've never had treebraids before. I used milky way human hair. I don't remeber the exact style but I'll find out. It lasted a good six weeks and could've lasted longer but that is the max amount of time I wanted it in.


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 26, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Thanx and I was shocked it came out like that bc I relaxed in December bone straight but its going on 2 months and I have lots of NG.
> 
> I DC'd with Silicon Mix and mega thick and con with my fav HE Breaks Over and the breaks over leave in and it turned out like that...


 
Pr3tty and Klomax...who is the maker of the Silicon Mix? What does the bottle/jar/tube look like? I am dying to try it...my hair likes cones (i think)..


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 26, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I am on this... Ive always wanted to try this, Thanx Klomax


 

Thanks KLo...I'm on this too...


----------



## KLomax (Feb 26, 2008)

daephae said:


> Pr3tty and Klomax...who is the maker of the Silicon Mix? What does the bottle/jar/tube look like? I am dying to try it...my hair likes cones (i think)..


 
Avanti ....dominican conditioner...I purchased from beauty of NY...


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 26, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> At this moment I use ORS replenishing Paks to DC. It works wonders on my hair making it soft, manageable, and moisturized!


 

I also use ORS Replenishing Paks...my hair LOVES it ...I also have ORS Hair Mayo which I use once in a while but I favor the Replenishing Condish. My hair is extremely protein sensitive and the Replenishing is the only protein moiturizier that my hair seems to respond well to.


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 26, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Avanti ....dominican conditioner...I purchased from beauty of NY...


 

Thanks! I have yet to find any dom products in Baltimore BSS's.  Guess I 'll have to get it online.


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 26, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Heads up ladies....Elasta QP Mango Butter is on sale at Rite Aid this week...$4.99...


 

Thanks I am gonna go and stock up!


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 26, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I tried it after several ladies on this thread had such great results (Bliss806's hair was like )...I bought some last week. I also used it on my hairline w/ IC gel and it laid my hair DOWN(firm hold no flakes). I also did not seal w/ oil since the ingredients also listed cocoa butter/olive & coconut oils. Oh, my daughters hair was frizzy and I didn't have time for the whole routine so I combed some into the ends...made 3 mohawk ponytails and rolled..the next day here hair looked relaxed..she has 4a/4b natural hair.


 
Aww thank you sweety!!


----------



## KLomax (Feb 26, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> Aww thank you sweety!!


 
Yes, I am holding responsible for this.....but I sure do love it!!!


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 26, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I tried it after several ladies on this thread had such great results (Bliss806's hair was like )...I bought some last week. I also *used it on my hairline w/ IC gel* and it laid my hair DOWN(firm hold no flakes). I also did not seal w/ oil since the ingredients also listed cocoa butter/olive & coconut oils. Oh, my daughters hair was frizzy and I didn't have time for the whole routine so I combed some into the ends...made 3 mohawk ponytails and rolled..the next day here hair looked relaxed..she has 4a/4b natural hair.


 

You like the IC Gel? Is is the Thick N' Shine? I bought it because it had lots of good ingredients but the results were so-so on my hair. Maybe I had too much other gunk in it? I'm gonna try it again...


----------



## KLomax (Feb 26, 2008)

daephae said:


> You like the IC Gel? Is is the Thick N' Shine? I bought it because it had lots of good ingredients but the results were so-so on my hair. Maybe I had too much other gunk in it? I'm gonna try it again...







I use a boar hair brush(super soft)


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 26, 2008)

daephae said:


> You like the IC Gel? Is is the Thick N' Shine? I bought it because it had lots of good ingredients but the results were so-so on my hair. Maybe I had too much other gunk in it? I'm gonna try it again...


 
This is what I used

http://[URL="http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh257/daephae/Hair%20Products/ICGel.jpg"][IMG]http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh257/daephae/Hair%20Products/th_ICGel.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## KLomax (Feb 26, 2008)

daephae said:


> This is what I used
> 
> http://[URL="http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh257/daephae/Hair%20Products/ICGel.jpg"][IMG]http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh257/daephae/Hair%20Products/th_ICGel.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


What didn't you like? Was it too heavy or thick? How did you use it?


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey y'all here are some new (old) shots...they were taken the same day as my siggy pic but some of the shots give you a better idea of my hair type.

http://s258.photobucket.com/albums/hh257/daephae/My Hair/

PW: Journey


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 26, 2008)

KLomax said:


> What didn't you like? Was it too heavy or thick? How did you use it?


 

It was...different. Compared to my old faithful Ampro, it felt different. I guess softer? Which should be good but I don't think I liked it.


----------



## KLomax (Feb 26, 2008)

Alright Y'all..I tried the WnG again...this AM I DC w/Silicon Mix on dry hair(good slip)/used infusium & mango butter as a leave ins/air dried 98%.... my hair still looked jankyerplexed (but it felt soft) ....so I sprayed on Emergencia intensive leave-in conditioner for blowdry (this made my hair damp)...I blow dried w/wide comb attachment...my hair felt soft & moisturized ....I can dance :woohoo2::woohoo2:w/this hair(bouncin & swangin') ....I think my hair likes heat & cones!!! It still has a soft wave pattern!!!


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 26, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Alright Y'all..I tried the WnG again...this AM I DC w/Silicon Mix on dry hair(good slip)/used infusium & mango butter as a leave ins/air dried 98%.... my hair still looked jankyerplexed (but it felt soft) ....so I sprayed on Emergencia intensive leave-in conditioner for blowdry (this made my hair damp)...I blow dried w/wide comb attachment...my hair felt soft & moisturized ....I can dance :woohoo2::woohoo2:w/this hair(bouncin & swangin') ....I think my hair likes heat & cones!!! It still has a soft wave pattern!!!


 
Well we are kind of different since your natural and I am relaxed however, I used to feel that my heair loved heat also until I realized it wasn't healthy at all and was thining it out bad! I just had to train my hair over time not to use heat. I went from blowdrying all of it then to just blowing the roots and now I don't blowdry it at all. But I don't really know much about natrual hair.


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 26, 2008)

Update on my water drinking- It isn't going so well actually. My problem is that I really don't drink anything to begin with. I stopped drinking my french vanilla Cappachino and hot tea and replaced it with a large bottle of water however I just l just loook at the bottle and don't ever drink it. Yesterday I pretty much forced my self to drink 1 and a half bottles today I am not even finished with one bottle. But the night isn't over yet....

Is anyone else who isn't used to drinking water having the same/similar problem?


----------



## noemi (Feb 26, 2008)

daephae said:


> Thanks! I have yet to find any dom products in Baltimore BSS's.  Guess I 'll have to get it online.


 
You aren't.  You have to go to a Dominican salon to get some products.


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Feb 26, 2008)

Yesterday a drunk 2 20oz bottles of water.  Today I am just starting a bottle.  It is definitely hard.  I don't see how people drink 64oz a day.  Its like you'd having to constantly be drinking water all day to do that.  I don't drink 64 oz of anything on a daily basis yet alone water.  Plus, sometimes I just be craving something with some flavor especially when I'm eating.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 26, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> Update on my water drinking- It isn't going so well actually. My problem is that I really don't drink anything to begin with. I stopped drinking my french vanilla Cappachino and hot tea and replaced it with a large bottle of water however I just l just loook at the bottle and don't ever drink it. Yesterday I pretty much forced my self to drink 1 and a half bottles today I am not even finished with one bottle. But the night isn't over yet....
> 
> Is anyone else who isn't used to drinking water having the same/similar problem?


 
Yea I dont think I can do it but I wont give up bc I know I need it so Im just gonna try really hard


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 26, 2008)

Ivy_Butter said:


> Yesterday a drunk 2 20oz bottles of water. Today I am just starting a bottle. It is definitely hard. I don't see how people drink 64oz a day. Its like you'd having to constantly be drinking water all day to do that. I don't drink 64 oz of anything on a daily basis yet alone water. *Plus, sometimes I just be craving something with some flavor especially when I'm eating.*


 
Thats me right there I cant drink water after eating I need something real


----------



## miami74 (Feb 26, 2008)

Update on water challenge (sorry for not checking in yesterday...had to work late).  Yesterday I drank 40 oz of water.  Today, so far, I drank 20 oz.  But, the night is not over yet, so I will try to drink at least 20 oz...I'm trying!


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ivy_Butter said:


> Yesterday a drunk 2 20oz bottles of water. Today I am just starting a bottle. It is definitely hard. I don't see how people drink 64oz a day. Its like you'd having to constantly be drinking water all day to do that. I don't drink 64 oz of anything on a daily basis yet alone water. Plus, sometimes I just be craving something with some flavor especially when I'm eating.


 
I totally agree! . Like right now there is some really tasty, juicy, ummm soo good, berry punch in the fridge and I have to sit here and drink water. I know in the middle of the night when I wake up for my mid night craving I am going to have to drink some of that juice in order to go back to sleep. Oh yeah and talking about running to the bathroom to a point where it is really annoying!! URGHH!!! Lol. But I am gonna go right now and try to guzzle down and other half bottle of water to make at least 2 bottles by the end of today.


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> I totally agree! . Like right now there is some really tasty, juicy, ummm soo good, berry punch in the fridge and I have to sit here and drink water. I know in the middle of the night when I wake up for my mid night craving I am going to have to drink some of that juice in order to go back to sleep. Oh yeah and talking about running to the bathroom to a point where it is really annoying!! URGHH!!! Lol. But I am gonna go right now and try to guzzle down and other half bottle of water to make at least 2 bottles by the end of today.




Well I am so proud of you all!!  You are really trying, so keep it up.  It's definitely not easy... i feel like I am drinking water all day!  but keep at it, its sooo good for you. And don't just not drink anything, thats as bad as drinking soda and juice. You body needs to stay hydrated


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 27, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> That sounds about right to me. And I think you do it everytime you moisturize... which would be everyday/every other day...right?
> 
> And *I* have a question: when you use EVOO, is it *real*, cooking EVOO or a bottle of Olive Oil made for hair?


 
Hi cocopuff06, I started with the cooking one, and then when I last went to the BSS store I saw a bottle in there so I picked it up, I honestly don't think there is a difference though. I'll have to check out the bottles and let you know.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 27, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I am on this... Ive always wanted to try this, Thanx Klomax


 

Oh yeah I tried it and really like it, it's going to be what I use from now on, not to mention it smells so goooooooooooooodddd!


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 27, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Thanx Fiya..... Atleast 3 bottles until we are all there and can do more. If u can jus add a bottle to whatever you drink now if its more than 3 bottles


 
OK, so regarding the water challenge, I've been awful these past 2 days  I had to travel out of town for work and my whole routine was knocked to high hell.  I drank some water but no where near what we were suppose to drink, but starting Wednesday (should I say today) I'm going to get on the ball again.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 27, 2008)

daephae said:


> I also use ORS Replenishing Paks...my hair LOVES it ...I also have ORS Hair Mayo which I use once in a while but I favor the Replenishing Condish. My hair is extremely protein sensitive and the Replenishing is the only protein moiturizier that my hair seems to respond well to.


 
ok, see I tell you I can't get this ingredients thing straight,  didn't know the ORS pak was a protein, I thought it was a plain moisturizer.


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 27, 2008)

Ivy_Butter said:


> Yesterday a drunk 2 20oz bottles of water. Today I am just starting a bottle. It is definitely hard. I don't see how people drink 64oz a day. Its like you'd having to constantly be drinking water all day to do that. I don't drink 64 oz of anything on a daily basis yet alone water. *Plus, sometimes I just be craving something with some flavor especially when I'm eating*.


 
You guys should try *crystal light*. It has no sugar and *0 calories* and taste yummy!!!! It comes in a variety of flavors like lemonade, ice tea and rasberry, my favorite. They make special packets for water bottles too, making it easy and convenient!!


----------



## miami74 (Feb 27, 2008)

daephae said:


> I also use ORS Replenishing Paks...my hair LOVES it ...I also have ORS Hair Mayo which I use once in a while but I favor the Replenishing Condish. My hair is extremely protein sensitive and the Replenishing is the only protein moiturizier that my hair seems to respond well to.



Is the ORS OO Replenishing pak a protein or moisturizer conditioner?erplexed


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> You guys should try *crystal light*. It has no sugar and *0 calories* and taste yummy!!!! It comes in a variety of flavors like lemonade, ice tea and rasberry, my favorite. They make special packets for water bottles too, making it easy and convenient!!


 
I second that!!! 
My favs are raspberry lemonade and peach iced tea :woohoo2:


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 27, 2008)

miami74 said:


> Is the ORS OO Replenishing pak a protein or moisturizer conditioner?erplexed


 

girl, I thought it was a moisturizer too...


----------



## miami74 (Feb 27, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> girl, I thought it was a moisturizer too...



LOL!!  Live and learn, I guess...


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 27, 2008)

noemi said:


> You aren't. You have to go to a Dominican salon to get some products.


 
noemi...what dominican salons sell the products?


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 27, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> I totally agree! . Like right now there is some really tasty, juicy, ummm soo good, berry punch in the fridge and I have to sit here and drink water. I know in the middle of the night when I wake up for my mid night craving *I am going to have to drink some of that juice in order to go back to sleep*. Oh yeah and talking about running to the bathroom to a point where it is really annoying!! URGHH!!! Lol. But I am gonna go right now and try to guzzle down and other half bottle of water to make at least 2 bottles by the end of today.


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 27, 2008)

miami74 said:


> Is the ORS OO Replenishing pak a protein or moisturizer conditioner?erplexed


 
ORS Replenishing is a light protein moisturizing conditioner.

Water Aqua , Soybean Oil Glycine Soja , Glycerine , Olive Oil Olea Europaea , *Hydrolyzed Collagen* , Quaternium-80 , DMDM Hydantoin , *Amino Silk Acid* , Dimethicone Copolyol , Orange Oil Citrus Aupantium Dulcis , D'Limonene , Panthenol Vitamin B5 , Dimethicone , EDTA , Chamomile Extract Anthemis Nobilis , Sage Extract Salvia Officinalis , Nettle Extract Urtica Dioica , Rosemary Extract Rosmarinus Officinalis , Aloe Vera Gel Aloe Barbedensis , Yarrow Extract Achilea Millefolium , Kiwi Extract Actinidia Chinensis , Polyquaternium-37 , Trideceth-7 , Triethanolamine , Hydrolyzed Glycosaminoglycans , Methylchlorosothiazolinone , Methylchlorothiazolinone , Yellow No. 6 CI 15985 , Yellow No. 5 CI 19140

I couldn't find the ingredient list for the Hair Mayo..but here are some threads that will help us in identifying the different types of proteins.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=20494

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=85360

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=92906


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 27, 2008)

So far as the Water Challenge...

It's going....slowly. I've been drinking but I'm not sure I'm drinking enough because I haven't been drinking bottles. I average 4 (8oz?) cups at work and maybe 2 (12oz?) cups at home. Give or take 30 oz.'s.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 27, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Thats me right there I cant drink water after eating I need something real


 
I think I am odd.  I like water and milk.  I can down 24 oz of water in a sitting.erplexed  Gimme a cold glass of 1% milk and I am slurping it UP....YUMMM  I've been doing good on the water challenge and still have some to drink today, but will be done with that around 4p.  Also another thing I've been dong is I have stopped eating after 8pm.  So basically the only thing I CAN do is drink water.  It's helping me, too.  I do have to pee during the night, but it is doing me some good.  I think I have lost like 4 lbs in the past 2 weeks!!!


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 27, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I think I am odd. I like water and milk. I can down 24 oz of water in a sitting.erplexed Gimme a cold glass of 1% milk and I am slurping it UP....YUMMM I've been doing good on the water challenge and still have some to drink today, but will be done with that around 4p. Also another thing I've been dong is I have stopped eating after 8pm. So basically the only thing I CAN do is drink water. It's helping me, too. I do have to pee during the night, but it is doing me some good. *I think I have lost like 4 lbs in the past 2 weeks!!!*


 

That's awesome!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 27, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> ok, see I tell you I can't get this ingredients thing straight,  didn't know the ORS pak was a protein, I thought it was a plain moisturizer.


 
Yep. I think it was what they orignally had in their relaxer kits as an after relaxer protein conditioner to re-strengthen the bonds in the hair and SO many people loved it, they started selling the paks seperately. But from my understanding, it is one of the more moisturizing ones, which is why so many people love it. I hear it doesn't make your hair hard like other proteins , but soft. I plan on using it this weekend and I'll give you my review for fully relaxed hair...

There is a current poll going for ORS Rep Pak vs Ms Keys 10 en 1:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=196869

ORS was winning when I checked...


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 27, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Alright Y'all..I tried the WnG again...this AM I DC w/Silicon Mix on dry hair(good slip)/used infusium & mango butter as a leave ins/air dried 98%.... my hair still looked jankyerplexed (but it felt soft) ....so I sprayed on Emergencia intensive leave-in conditioner for blowdry (this made my hair damp)...I blow dried w/wide comb attachment...my hair felt soft & moisturized ....I can dance :woohoo2::woohoo2:w/this hair(bouncin & swangin') ....I think my hair likes heat & cones!!! It still has a soft wave pattern!!!


 

LOVELY!!   I'm telling you the truth, if it was my hair N-O-B-O-D-Y would like me!!! I wouldn't have no friends...nothin'...


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 27, 2008)

daephae said:


> That's awesome!


----------



## KLomax (Feb 27, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> LOVELY!!  I'm telling you the truth, if it was my hair N-O-B-O-D-Y would like me!!! I wouldn't have no friends...nothin'...


 I put it in bantu knots last night w/a little mango butter..I don't know how it turned out yet.


----------



## KLomax (Feb 27, 2008)

daephae said:


> noemi...what dominican salons sell the products?


 
You can check RoundBrushHair.com...this is JenniferMD's site...you can put in your zip code to see if there are any salons in your area.


----------



## KLomax (Feb 27, 2008)

Bantu set...4 knots... I put a little mango butter in after the WnG before I twisted


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 27, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Bantu set...4 knots


 
It turned out really nice I like it


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 27, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I think I am odd. I like water and milk. I can down 24 oz of water in a sitting.erplexed Gimme a cold glass of 1% milk and I am slurping it UP....YUMMM I've been doing good on the water challenge and still have some to drink today, but will be done with that around 4p. Also another thing I've been dong is I have stopped eating after 8pm. So basically the only thing I CAN do is drink water. It's helping me, too. I do have to pee during the night, but it is doing me some good. I think I have lost like 4 lbs in the past 2 weeks!!!


 
I dont drink water or milk... Ima mess


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 27, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> LOVELY!!  I'm telling you the truth, if it was my hair N-O-B-O-D-Y would like me!!! I wouldn't have no friends...nothin'...


 

Girl now u r a messbut its sooo true


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 27, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Bantu set...4 knots


 

Ohhh girl you did you thing with the Bantu knots.  You rocked them, dang


----------



## leona2025 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok ladies, here's my lastest experiment. Oh and I bought two new products from garnier fructis. They were 2 for 6 and I couldn't pass them up. I have the curl shaping gel spray and curl construct mousse. The mousse made a pretty braid out ponytail. Well I purchased some smaller curlers and I did my hair in a couple of ponytails. We'll see how it turns out. lol. Oh yeah me and parting hair . I'm still having a little bit of breakage when my hair is dry. Can anyone make some suggestions for me? I moisturize twice a day.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 27, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> At this moment I use ORS replenishing Paks to DC. It works wonders on my hair making it soft, manageable, and moisturized!


 
Note to self, Pick up:
1.)  ORS Replenishing Paks 
2.)  EQ Mango Butter from Rite Aid 


After work tomorrow...I'm there man!!


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 27, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> LOVELY!!  I'm telling you the truth, if it was my hair N-O-B-O-D-Y would like me!!! I wouldn't have no friends...nothin'...


 


I feel the same way!  KLomax your hair is wassup!!  Hot!!


----------



## leona2025 (Feb 27, 2008)

WOOOOOOOO. I just read through all the pages I missed. I started at page 13. I know I reread some of them twice. Anyway my b-day is on July 22 and I'm really hoping for full thick health APL hair. As to the water challenge, well like so many other ladies here I hate it to. I did read up on vitamin water and it's only a little better than drinking a soda.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 27, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> LOVELY!!  I'm telling you the truth, if it was my hair N-O-B-O-D-Y would like me!!! I wouldn't have no friends...nothin'...


 
I concur.And thats a shame. But Klomax, your hair is amazing. I just love it. As far as the water challenge, i drunk 5 bottles today which i was surprised of. I think it was because i walked around alot today doing laundry and heading back and forth to the library, and i just love cold water after i get done walking. So hopefully, i can keep up with this amount.


----------



## KLomax (Feb 28, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> It turned out really nice I like it


 Thank you pr3tty...it's fairly easy.


----------



## KLomax (Feb 28, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Ohhh girl you did you thing with the Bantu knots. You rocked them, dang


Thank you so much ...I really appreciate that...y'all are gonna make me .. I had no real idea what to do with my hair before LHCF...it was a knotty mess...but I'm learnin.


----------



## KLomax (Feb 28, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> I feel the same way! KLomax your hair is wassup!! Hot!!


My humble hair thanks you!!!


----------



## KLomax (Feb 28, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I concur.And thats a shame. But Klomax, your hair is amazing. I just love it. As far as the water challenge, i drunk 5 bottles today which i was surprised of. I think it was because i walked around alot today doing laundry and heading back and forth to the library, and i just love cold water after i get done walking. So hopefully, i can keep up with this amount.


 
Thank you girl...All of the ladies on this board have been so good to me..so supportive...it really means alot to me.

By the way how's that banana clip treating you? (I just love them!!)


----------



## BeautifullySo (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi ladies!

It's been a few days and I just want to update. My hard water test strips finally arrived and I went around campus testing every rain drop and puddle I could find. Turns out...every place I checked has hard water.  I bought ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo because it removes mineral deposits, used it as my first lather, then mixed Keracare's hydrating and dry and itchy scalp poo for my second lather. After my deep condition I did a rollerset and my hair came out pretty decent. Still working on how to combat dryness, though.

I wish I had pics but my batteries to my camera died. I'll buy more this weekend 

The water challenge is going great!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 28, 2008)

Okay, let me take a deep breath, because I have a lot to say 

I have washed my hair 3 times since my last long post, so bear with me because I have definitely seen the good, the bad, and the ugly and learned a few things that my hair like and a few things that are a 

2/20
-pre-poo with ORS Rep Pac and Olive oil for 1 hour
-CON conditioning poo
-KeraCare Hum con
-ApHogee leave in con
-Twists with Fantasia IC shine on cream and styling gel
I had a lot of breakage (as usual) and my twists were pretty stiff and dry. They softened up as the weekend went by, and I used my Mango Butter throughout which always helps with the process

2/25
-Prepoo with ORS rep pac and Olive oil
... Here is the crazy :crazy: part... I fell asleep!!! Totally meant to wash it out after an hour... So the next morning was a MAD dash to figure out what do with this wet ball of black cotton on my hair so I don't scare my co-workers  The quickest thing would be to straighten since I obviously didn't have time to twist. Since I have been on here, I have been very nervous about using heat, so I tried to use as little as possible... CLEARLY it's all or nothing for me.. 
Con with Breaks Over (Thanks Pr3ttty). It was okay, but I didn't really get to appreciate it because my hair was already jacked from sleeping with that ORS all night.. (for some reason my hair does not like to be over conditioned in those caps, it gets so :gotroasted:

Instead of blowdrying, I went under the dryer to dry my hair and then flat iron.. So here I was trying to flat iron a shrunken afro!!  SO I ended up using the blowdryer anyway. I got most of it straight, except the roots and the ends (the most important parts!!!! ) I used a little curl wax and nexxus Heat Protectant and finished it off with Motions Light Spritz. By the time I was done I wanted to because it was SO STIFF and couldn't put a comb thru without it totally reverting. So i picked it with my fingers and and just ran to work.That night, I pin curled my hair and picked it out a bit with my hands, and it was just BIG!! Thats the only way to describe it. So I knew I had to wash again, because my hair was NOT feelin all that heat 
And I had MAJOR breakage. Realized my hair needs some protein...

And at this point my hair definitely HATED ME! 
2/27

(Decided to change it up a bit)

-Garnier Fructis poo +con 2-in-1 moisture plus 
-Pantene Relaxed n Natural Breakage Defense conditioner and 1 egg yolk
- HE Breaks Over Condtioner
-ACV rinse
-ApHogee Leave in Con
-Twists with mango butter and Fantasia IC gel

My hair was SO SOFT and curly and happy!! Right now, I can say that my hair loves me again 
I am going to get this Fokti thing setup asap and then I will post my pics.
Okay thanks for listening to my hair week!


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 28, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Okay, let me take a deep breath, because I have a lot to say
> 
> I have washed my hair 3 times since my last long post, so bear with me because I have definitely seen the good, the bad, and the ugly and learned a few things that my hair like and a few things that are a
> 
> ...


 

Hey Coco! Seems like we stay goin through some stuff, LOL...Glad you're back on track...I have one question? Why'd you only use the egg yolk? I never used an egg but I woulda mixed it up like I was gonna scramble it!  I need to try the egg, maybe that will be another form of protein that I can use.


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 28, 2008)

Checking in on the Water Challenge....

Yesterday: Not so good.  Didn't drink any water all day. I was throwing back ginger ale's like nobody's business. 

Today: Better...I've already had 36 oz at work!


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 28, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Okay, let me take a deep breath, because I have a lot to say
> 
> I have washed my hair 3 times since my last long post, so bear with me because I have definitely seen the good, the bad, and the ugly and learned a few things that my hair like and a few things that are a
> 
> ...





Wow, talk about trial and error! I'm glad you found what works for your hair.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 28, 2008)

OK, everyone....."DRUMBROLL".......I did my very con wash :2cool:

I didn't ever think I would say those words .  Guess I'm just ole school with feeling that I have to wash my hair with shampoo.  Well I 2 wash updates to give.

Sunday I finally got around to using the ORS Pak, and I really like it .  I definitely will be picking up a few more of them, it's going to become my staple in my regi.  So I DC'd with Motion's Protein reconstructor, washed and then used the ORS both with heat for 60 min, and used Lacio as my leave in, and my hair came out very nicely.  So for my Wednesday wash I switched it up a bit.  I said what the heck, let me try this con wash stuff and see how things turn out.....hey what's the worst that can happen, I'll have to rewash my hair.  So I DC'd on dry hair with the ORS for 60 min with heat, and of course I struggled at the that point cause I wanted to use shampoo  but I didn't I condish with HE LTR, rinsed and did the leave in thing with HE LTR and was out of the bathroom and on to roller setting.  The end result was pretty good, I think I will do it again for my Sunday wash, only thing is I don't think it washed out the condish as well as I could have so Imma watch out for that on Sunday, but all in all I'm satisfied.  When I got up this morning I moisturized with mango butter and sealed with EVOO, dusted my ends and I was on my way.


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 28, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> OK, everyone....."DRUMBROLL".......I did my very con wash :2cool:
> 
> I didn't ever think I would say those words .  Guess I'm just ole school with feeling that I have to wash my hair with shampoo.  Well I 2 wash updates to give.
> 
> Sunday I finally got around to using the ORS Pak, and I really like it .  I definitely will be picking up a few more of them, it's going to become my staple in my regi.  So I DC'd with Motion's Protein reconstructor, washed and then used the ORS both with heat for 60 min, and used Lacio as my leave in, and my hair came out very nicely.  So for my Wednesday wash I switched it up a bit.  I said what the heck, let me try this con wash stuff and see how things turn out.....hey what's the worst that can happen, I'll have to rewash my hair.  So I DC'd on dry hair with the ORS for 60 min with heat, and of course I struggled at the that point cause I wanted to use shampoo  but I didn't I condish with HE LTR, rinsed and did the leave in thing with HE LTR and was out of the bathroom and on to roller setting.  The end result was pretty good, I think I will do it again for my Sunday wash, only thing is I don't think it washed out the condish as well as I could have so Imma watch out for that on Sunday, but all in all I'm satisfied.  When I got up this morning I moisturized with mango butter and sealed with EVOO, dusted my ends and I was on my way.




Con washes are the best! (and so are ORS replenishing paks)


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 28, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey Coco! *Seems like we stay goin through some stuff*, LOL...Glad you're back on track...I have one question? Why'd you only use the egg yolk? I never used an egg but I woulda mixed it up like I was gonna scramble it! I need to try the egg, maybe that will be another form of protein that I can use.


 
Tell me about it!! 

I read it on one of these threads and it specifically mentioned the egg yolk... And since the yolk has all the cholesterol, I think its the most important part. I guess I could have just put the whole thing it, tho.... 

Yea this was the thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=35278
This is a really good thread, btw!!


----------



## lnana04 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey everyone!

I have a question. I've been having issues with my sisters hair breakage, as you all may know, well I washed last wednesday and did the Aphogee 2-min re constructor, which didn't seem to work. I'm wondering if I can wash today and do the full protein Aphogee treatment? Will it be too soon to use today?


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 28, 2008)

lnana04 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I have a question. I've been having issues with my sisters hair breakage, as you all may know, well I washed last wednesday and did the Aphogee 2-min re constructor, which didn't seem to work. I'm wondering if I can wash today and do the full protein Aphogee treatment? Will it be too soon to use today?


 

Can you post this question on the original newbie thread so the ladies who are new can see the question and answers.. It may help them out also


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 28, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Thank you girl...All of the ladies on this board have been so good to me..so supportive...it really means alot to me.
> 
> By the way how's that banana clip treating you? (I just love them!!)


 
 The banana clips are just fine. I wear my brown one out,lol. I love those. I have been thinking about getting a sew in lately. Its been on my mind. So who knows what will happen on my holiday. 


And I fell from 5 bottles to 4 today. I felt tapped,lol. I love water, but too much can make me feel heavy.


----------



## miami74 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone.  I'm checking in on the water challenge.  I drank 40 oz of water so far.  I will drink some more tonight.  How is everyone else doing with this challenge?


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 28, 2008)

I drank 1 bottle today


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 28, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Bantu set...4 knots... I put a little mango butter in after the WnG before I twisted


 
How cum my bantu knots never turn out like this?  I love this!!  I looks so natural and pretty!  LOVE IT!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 28, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Ok ladies, here's my lastest experiment. Oh and I bought two new products from garnier fructis. They were 2 for 6 and I couldn't pass them up. I have the curl shaping gel spray and curl construct mousse. The mousse made a pretty braid out ponytail. Well I purchased some smaller curlers and I did my hair in a couple of ponytails. We'll see how it turns out. lol. Oh yeah me and parting hair . I'm still having a little bit of breakage when my hair is dry. Can anyone make some suggestions for me? I moisturize twice a day.


 


Leona, you the QUEEN of cheat sets!    I applaud your creativity! You gone find an easier way, huh?!  I bet it turns out the bomb!


----------



## cutenappygrl (Feb 28, 2008)

Dropping out of this - as a natural who only likes also likes natural products - none of these posts are relevant to me.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 28, 2008)

miami74 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm checking in on the water challenge. I drank 40 oz of water so far. I will drink some more tonight. How is everyone else doing with this challenge?


 

I have a cold, so I have been drinking orange juice and gatorade instead of my normal H2O.  I have only had 20 ounces today, but I can't eat or drink anything else (after 8p), so I will probably drink another 20 oz before tonight's over.


----------



## miami74 (Feb 28, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I have a cold, so I have been drinking orange juice and gatorade instead of my normal H2O.  I have only had 20 ounces today, but I can't eat or drink anything else (after 8p), so I will probably drink another 20 oz before tonight's over.



 Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 28, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I have a cold, so I have been drinking orange juice and gatorade instead of my normal H2O. I have only had 20 ounces today, but I can't eat or drink anything else (after 8p), so I will probably drink another 20 oz before tonight's over.


 
I hope you feel better


----------



## leona2025 (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok Ok. Here's the results. I really messed the curls up because I didn't know how to take the rollers out right. I was expecting basically the same look as last time only with a smaller tighter curl. Did not happen. I like this so much that I'm dcing with my own mix of cholesterol and motion silk protein and then I'm going to reset my hair and try again. I have more pics in my fotki album if anyone wants to look. I'll update after this one also. Oh I just noticed that I have a guest there. What am suppose to do? Greet them?


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 29, 2008)

I really like it!  It looks like you combined some of the sections.  Did you have any trouble with the parts?  It came out good!   Girl, how did you post them pics so big?


----------



## miami74 (Feb 29, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I really like it!  It looks like you combined some of the sections.  Did you have any trouble with the parts?  It came out good!   *Girl, how did you post them pics so big?*


*




...*BTW Leona2025,your hair looks great.


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 29, 2008)

Pretty pictures Leona! And FindingMe...your hair looks so nice in your siggy pic


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 29, 2008)

^^^^^^^
  Thanks!

I only had 32 oz of water so far today, but I am hoping to do at least 20 oz more before the end of the day...


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 1, 2008)

Ladies dont 4get its March 1st and our progress pics are due.... Also plz include any new products you've tried or stop using....


I have been sick so thats the reason I have not been on in a day or two. I am not sure if I am going to wash my hair this week maybe if I feel better. 

I will still post my progress pic from Feb 1st to last week.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 1, 2008)

Here is my progress pics from Feb 1st to now




















So far Im happy with my progress


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 1, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Here is my progress pics from Feb 1st to now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is worth a double post: LOL!

OMG, Pr3tty!!  *YOUR HAIR ROCKS!!!!!* THE THICKNESS AND THE SHINE ALONE MAKE ME WANT TO HUG YOU!!!!  
It also looks longer to me as well!  Way to grow!


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok, I have attached my March update photos (Click it to make it larger). I don't have much growth, but I can tell my layers are growing out. Especially around my face, I used to have bangs, now they are almost chin length! My hair also hangs differently. It feels more dense and thick, I guess bc the layers are moving towards the ends of my hair. However, due to my extreme scissor happy-ness, I have probably cut 2+ inches of new growth off the ends of my hair.  I still have 1 inch more that I want to cut, but I am TRYING to get to full APL and beyond before I do it.

Overall, I am happy with the health and feel of my hair. I am SO diggin' LHCF!


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 2, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> This is worth a double post: LOL!
> 
> OMG, Pr3tty!! *YOUR HAIR ROCKS!!!!!* THE THICKNESS AND THE SHINE ALONE MAKE ME WANT TO HUG YOU!!!!
> It also looks longer to me as well! Way to grow!


 
and Im still laughing everytime I look at that hug
Thanks agains


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 2, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Ok, I have attached my March update photos (Click it to make it larger). I don't have much growth, but I can tell my layers are growing out. Especially around my face, I used to have bangs, now they are almost chin length! My hair also hangs differently. It feels more dense and thick, I guess bc the layers are moving towards the ends of my hair. However, due to my extreme scissor happy-ness, I have probably cut 2+ inches of new growth off the ends of my hair.  I still have 1 inch more that I want to cut, but I am TRYING to get to full APL and beyond before I do it.
> 
> Overall, I am happy with the health and feel of my hair. I am SO diggin' LHCF!


 
OMG I just wanna take ur hair off ur head and walk around wit it
To FindingMe's hair


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 2, 2008)

hey ladies

I was just looking at the right side of my hair and it is bold see thru no hair however you want to put it and that happened bc of my ex stylist who permed my edges while I had a sew in and left the perm on for 20 mins (at that time I didnt care about my own hair so I thought this would be fine) and while she was washing it out I had burns and cuts and all the hair was gone on the right side of my head.... Now its growing in a little but still looks really bad..

Does anyone have any ideas about what I can use to have that side grow in a little faster ??????


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 2, 2008)

Pr3tty and FindingMe...I'm drooling over here looking at those healthy tresses! So much progress! It's really inspiring to watch each other's hair journeys and see where we started from and how far we've come along. It's awesome!

I'll post soon w/ pics and the products I've tried (I'm in the middle of deep conditioning right now ).


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok, so I finally got around to doing a clarifying wash with Nexxus Aloe Rid shampoo. I then used Nexxus Keraphix (for protein) and followed with my beloved Freeman Sea Kelp Moisture conditioner. 


I deep conditioned with BioInfusion olive oil deep conditioner:







I rinsed and used Herbal Essences LTR leave-in and sprayed a little Paul Brown Kukui Nut Oil (I recommend using this sparingly) concentrating on my ends and running some through my hair:





Somehow it reminds me of powdered sugar or cake 



Here are the pics of my air-dried (or partially air-dried) hair. I apologize in advance as the pics had to be taken again by my camera phone. Oh, and I had to get DH to take the pics for me, LOL. He told me I was a "hair geek" and balked at the idea of me "taking pictures of the back of my head and putting it on the internet."


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 2, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Does anyone have any ideas about what I can use to have that side grow in a little faster ??????




My first thought would be to use a growth aid and to just baby that area. Make sure not to put any stress on that area, ya know? Did you ever get BT?


----------



## KLomax (Mar 2, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Here is my progress pics from Feb 1st to now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW look at that progress...your hair looks so much thicker and healthier in 1 month...what are you doing differently Pr3tty?


----------



## KLomax (Mar 2, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Ok, I have attached my March update photos (Click it to make it larger). I don't have much growth, but I can tell my layers are growing out. Especially around my face, I used to have bangs, now they are almost chin length! My hair also hangs differently. It feels more dense and thick, I guess bc the layers are moving towards the ends of my hair. However, due to my extreme scissor happy-ness, I have probably cut 2+ inches of new growth off the ends of my hair.  I still have 1 inch more that I want to cut, but I am TRYING to get to full APL and beyond before I do it.
> 
> Overall, I am happy with the health and feel of my hair. I am SO diggin' LHCF!


FindingMe your hair is beautiful in the 1st pic and more beautiful in the 3rd...WOW...I love it!!!


----------



## HotRibena (Mar 2, 2008)

Okay, so for the month of February, I did the following:

Wed or Thurs - Oil rinse with shikakai and condition with Kan Kanochemen.
Sat or sun - Pre poo with Amla oil and use shikakai, amla, bhringraj and aritha powders for a rinse, then condition with Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle rose.

Nightly scalp massages with bhringraj oil or Himalaya Revitalizing hair oil. I also trimmed one inch and will continue to do so every other month to get rid of my scraggly ends. I wear a half wig during the week and wear my hair in a updo on the weekend. 

I am 6 weeks post relaxer and my hair is definitely getting thicker, but my NG is still very manageable. I spray my NG with a glycerine, water, SAA mixture and apply Elasta QP mango butter to my edges. I am happy with my progress so far.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 2, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> My first thought would be to use a growth aid and to just baby that area. Make sure not to put any stress on that area, ya know? Did you ever get BT?


 
I didnt get the BT dont know why bc I usually get everything. i was looking into MN but not sure and I had MTG that I never used bc of the smell but if I have to I will bc I didnt know how bad it really was until I took a pic of it


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 2, 2008)

KLomax said:


> WOW look at that progress...your hair looks so much thicker and healthier in 1 month...what are you doing differently Pr3tty?


 
Thanx......Everythingis different the way i touch it.. Seriously in February is when I really started taking care of my hair. I did try the whole co wash thing, I kinda like it and I guess Ill see my true progress when I relax this weekend....


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 2, 2008)

Ribena,

your hair's looking more full/thick. When I'm not bunning, I have the exact same protective style as you


----------



## noemi (Mar 2, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> hey ladies
> 
> I was just looking at the right side of my hair and it is bold see thru no hair however you want to put it and that happened bc of my ex stylist who permed my edges while I had a sew in and left the perm on for 20 mins (at that time I didnt care about my own hair so I thought this would be fine) and while she was washing it out I had burns and cuts and all the hair was gone on the right side of my head.... Now its growing in a little but still looks really bad..
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas about what I can use to have that side grow in a little faster ??????


 
I had a bald spot and I nursed it with *gasp* Sulfur 8 mixed with Glover's.  Its a fuunnnky smell, but only a dab goes a long way and I nursed my spot and in +/- 3 months, I had a inch of NG.  Not fuzz either, like a thick little patch.


----------



## noemi (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, my hair looks shorter because of the shrinkage.  I want to wait till I get my Pibbs and do a flexi set for my progress pics so i can show some real progress.   So hopefully late next week, I'll have my Pibbs and will be able to post.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 2, 2008)

noemi said:


> I had a bald spot and I nursed it with *gasp* Sulfur 8 mixed with Glover's. Its a fuunnnky smell, but only a dab goes a long way and I nursed my spot and in +/- 3 months, I had a inch of NG. Not fuzz either, like a thick little patch.


 
Im gonna pick up some sulfer 8 and mix it with MTG and mn and see what happens.... Thanx


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 2, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Ok, so I finally got around to doing a clarifying wash with Nexxus Aloe Rid shampoo. I then used Nexxus Keraphix (for protein) and followed with my beloved Freeman Sea Kelp Moisture conditioner.
> 
> 
> I deep conditioned with BioInfusion olive oil deep conditioner:
> ...


 

Your hair looks great!  Are you APL when it's straightened out?  I like the V shape.  (I take my pictures myself in the bathroom in secret! I think DH would have a whole lotta comments, too ...LOL!


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Mar 2, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Here is my progress pics from Feb 1st to now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Pr3tty your hair is so beautiful!  It looks so healthy!!  Excellent Job!!


----------



## isisalisa (Mar 3, 2008)

okay i finally found where I was allowed to join.. I have to say that the steps i took for the growth I got was I braided my hair and came up with a spray that I gotta from reading posts. I got a 240z spray bottle and spray my hair once or twice a day wth it.
2oz vitamin e
2 oz of liquid MSM (i found it at health food store]
8 0z african pride braid spray
2 oz of parneuv tea tree scalp oil
4 oz of mtg(later switched to sulu)
and the rest of the bottle I filled with infusium 23

I braided my hair in medium sized individual braids and noticed edges were pull , So I corned the front half and let individual hang in the back. I rebraided the front every two weeks which kept it fresh looking. I wash every week with the regimen I came up with just like it was not braided. In the shower and I rinsed VERY VERY well to decrease build- up. I was pleased with the first 6 weeks I took it down two and rebraided another six week. I decided to stay in the braids when I saw the wind weather ripping through others hair. I will post my weekly regiem soon. this post is getting long. IMO Protective styles do help you retain length.

HAPPY GROWING EVERYONE


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 3, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Your hair looks great!  Are you APL when it's straightened out? I like the V shape. (I take my pictures myself in the bathroom in secret! I think DH would have a whole lotta comments, too ...LOL!


 

Findingme, where on earth do u purchase those shirts with the inches on the back? I have tried every search engine,lol, but to no avail.


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 3, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Findingme, where on earth do u purchase those shirts with the inches on the back? I have tried every search engine,lol, but to no avail.


 

ummm, i just got a plain white t-shirt and drew the lines on the back with a Sharpie and a yard stick...

I started with a line at APL, since it was easy to determine on the shirt and then went 2 inches up and 2 inches down and just kept on going...When I had all my lines, I lettered them


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 3, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> OMG I just wanna take ur hair off ur head and walk around wit it
> To FindingMe's hair


 
I'm over here giggling to myself bc all the pics look the same!!


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 3, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Your hair looks great!  Are you APL when it's straightened out?  I like the V shape.  (I take my pictures myself in the bathroom in secret! I think DH would have a whole lotta comments, too ...LOL!





Thanks! I swear when my hair's straightened out it's like almost-just-needs-a-centimeter-more close to APL 
If I don't screw things up I will make my goal of being APL by the end of this month . My hair's doing the V shape thing, but I want to eventually get a blunt cut (so I'll wait to grow a few more inches).


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 3, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Pr3tty your hair is so beautiful! It looks so healthy!! Excellent Job!!


 
Thanx Ivy I cant wait 2 get my hair relax on saturday to see to real deal


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 3, 2008)

isisalisa said:


> okay i finally found where I was allowed to join.. I have to say that the steps i took for the growth I got was I braided my hair and came up with a spray that I gotta from reading posts. I got a 240z spray bottle and spray my hair once or twice a day wth it.
> 2oz vitamin e
> 2 oz of liquid MSM (i found it at health food store]
> 8 0z african pride braid spray
> ...




Oooh, that sounds nice Isa . Makes me want to start mixing my own stuff in bottles 
And ITA about protective styling, especially cornrows/braids.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey Ladies

Im gonna relax this weekend for the first time since being a member here and I looked at a lot of relaxer threads and I think I know what I should do.

I need to know if anyone have any suggestions or anything I should make sure to do. I dont need links to page bc I may have went thru them all just whatever you know off hand.

Im thinking of using ORS no lye but I really dont know the ph level. I have fine thin hair so I need something thats not too strong 

So let me know I will be taking notes... Thanx ladies


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 3, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Im gonna relax this weekend for the first time since being a member here and I looked at a lot of relaxer threads and I think I know what I should do.
> 
> ...


 
I part my hair in 4 sections and it's more manageable this way for me to apply the relaxer and smooth out the sections.  I get a pretty even relaxer this way.  I always have to base my ears and forehead and back of neck really well, bc I always seem to get relaxer there.

I am still learning, too, but one thing I have learned is that when I rinse the relaxer out, my hair works better when I do it in the tub, with my hair hanging down to the side so the water can run *down* my hair shaft.  When I flip my hair over upside down in the sink, and wash, I am rubbing *up* the hair shaft and my hair gets more tangled and rough this way.  erplexed The relaxer end results don't come out as well either.

Once I rinse, I do the rest of the steps in the shower so my cuticle doesn't get too roughed up.  My hair feels smoother and less rough this way.  I guess cause my hair is porous?  Not sure.  But it definitely helps with the manipulation bc I am not doing excess detangling...

I am using Silk Elements right now, but I am not that impressed.  My hair was kinda hard, but I think my hard water may also have something to do with it.  I will try it a couple of more times just to make sure (to use it up) as it didn't harm my hair and I am 5 weeks post and my hair seems fine.  Revlon Realistic seems to work the best for my hair in over the counter BSS relaxers.  I have been using Affirm for the past 7 years at the salon, but I also notice my hair has thinned a lot (not sure if from age or this relaxer over time...not sure)  I also got the ORS Rep Paks, so I am sure those will help as an after relaxer treatment.  It's what's in the ORS relaxer kits...

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 3, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I part my hair in 4 sections and it's more manageable this way for me to apply the relaxer and smooth out the sections. I get a pretty even relaxer this way. I always have to base my ears and forehead and back of neck really well, bc I always seem to get relaxer there.
> 
> I am still learning, too, but one thing I have learned is that when I rinse the relaxer out, my hair works better when I do it in the tub, with my hair hanging down to the side so the water can run *down* my hair shaft. When I flip my hair over upside down in the sink, and wash, I am rubbing *up* the hair shaft and my hair gets more tangled and rough this way. erplexed The relaxer end results don't come out as well either.
> 
> ...


 
Thanx  I am taking notes


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 3, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> ummm, i just got a plain white t-shirt and drew the lines on the back with a Sharpie and a yard stick...
> 
> I started with a line at APL, since it was easy to determine on the shirt and then went 2 inches up and 2 inches down and just kept on going...When I had all my lines, I lettered them


 

Hi Ladies, 

I've missed you all.  Between life, work and trying to search through some of the other threads, I feel like I've been gone a long time.   

Findingme, I like that idea, I'm going to do the same thing, it will definitely make it easier to keep track of my length progress.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 3, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> I'm gonna relax this weekend for the first time since being a member here and I looked at a lot of relaxer threads and I think I know what I should do.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Pr3tty,

I aside from what FindingMe just mentioned about parting in sections and washing and rinsing with the cuticle instead of against it.  I would also would recommend you do a pre-relax clarifying and protein treatment 3-5 days before you relax. 

I'm 6 weeks post and am almost due for a relaxer myself, 3/14 is the big day and I can't wait cause the NG is a monster right now, although  I have to say it's been pretty manageable since I've been taking care of my hair.  So, I've been trying to read up as much as I can on self relaxing here at  the forum.  I've been self relaxing for years, and after all I've learned these past couple of days while reading the threads, I see that I've been doing it totally wrong, so this time I'm going to follow SistaSlick's article on relaxing step by step, and see if it makes a difference.  I already plan to do my pre relax treatments on Sunday and relax the following Sunday doing a mid relaxer protein treatment, and a protein  and Chelating treatment 1 week after the relaxer.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 3, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Hi Pr3tty,
> 
> I aside from what FindingMe just mentioned about parting in sections and washing and rinsing with the cuticle instead of against it. I would also would recommend you do a pre-relax clarifying and protein treatment 3-5 days before you relax.
> 
> I'm 6 weeks post and am almost due for a relaxer myself, 3/14 is the big day and I can't wait cause the NG is a monster right now, although I have to say it's been pretty manageable since I've been taking care of my hair. So, I've been trying to read up as much as I can on self relaxing here at the forum. I've been self relaxing for years, and after all I've learned these past couple of days while reading the threads, I see that I've been doing it totally wrong, so this time I'm going to follow SistaSlick's article on relaxing step by step, and see if it makes a difference. I already plan to do my pre relax treatments on Sunday and relax the following Sunday doing a mid relaxer protein treatment, and a protein and Chelating treatment 1 week after the relaxer.


 
Thanx Im writing everything down


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 3, 2008)

Alrighty here are my update photos

The first is my starting pic, my goal is APL by 8/31/08 I hope I make it.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 3, 2008)

Bign, you made great progress!


----------



## KLomax (Mar 3, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Alrighty here are my update photos
> 
> The first is my starting pic, my goal is APL by 8/31/08 I hope I make it.


Nice Progress:sweet:Your hair looks thicker!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 3, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Hi Pr3tty,
> 
> I aside from what FindingMe just mentioned about parting in sections and washing and rinsing with the cuticle instead of against it. I would also would recommend you do a pre-relax clarifying and protein treatment 3-5 days before you relax.
> 
> ...


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 3, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Alrighty here are my update photos
> 
> The first is my starting pic, my goal is APL by 8/31/08 I hope I make it.


 
AWESOME!!!  Your hair looks great!!! Girl, I really think you will make it!!!!


----------



## isisalisa (Mar 4, 2008)

My next relaxer will be in March 13th for my birthday. I will get it done in a salon. I have done my last 2 .I bought affirm but I was so afraid to leave it on to long. so I underprocessed my hair. I also have a shoulder injury and my arm it tired and hurts really bad. I will continue my plan just have relaxer professional done. Pr3tty I wish you the best I choice Affirm it is so creme it washes out very well. I have been pleased.


----------



## isisalisa (Mar 4, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've missed you all. Between life, work and trying to search through some of the other threads, I feel like I've been gone a long time.
> 
> Findingme, I like that idea, I'm going to do the same thing, it will definitely make it easier to keep track of my length progress. Thanks for the tip.


 

 just took a white tee shirt also an measure in one inch increment the collar of my shirt starts at the base of my neck and my hair is across the three inch mark. . I think I will add marks for sl,apl, bsl etc good idea


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 4, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> bign__17 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pr3tty,
> ...


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 4, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Bign, you made great progress!


 
Thanks Galadriel,  it's hard for me to see it, but I do feel difference in my hair.


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 4, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Nice Progress:sweet:Your hair looks thicker!!!


 

   Thanks KLomax!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 4, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> ummm, i just got a plain white t-shirt and drew the lines on the back with a Sharpie and a yard stick...
> 
> I started with a line at APL, since it was easy to determine on the shirt and then went 2 inches up and 2 inches down and just kept on going...When I had all my lines, I lettered them


 
lol, it looks professional from my eyes. I think thats what i'm gonna have to do,lol.


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 4, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> AWESOME!!!  Your hair looks great!!! Girl, I really think you will make it!!!!


 

Ah! thanks for the motivation.  All the work and money we put into having healthy hair is no joke.  But I have to tell you when I went into the BSS today that I've seem to become a regular in (they might as well give me a job there ) and they know me by name, and it doesn't help that I have to pass it on my way home every day sometimes 2 and 3 times a day.......anyway as I dirgress......My sales Lady told me she sees an improvement in my hair also, so it's moments like those that make it all worth it


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 4, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Im gonna relax this weekend for the first time since being a member here and I looked at a lot of relaxer threads and I think I know what I should do.
> 
> ...


 
Pr3tty, I use Precise mild no-lye and I like it, before I started using it, my hair use to tangle up somthin terrible, but after a while of using it I haven't used anything else. I use it on my 16 yr old also. I really like it now that "My Sales Lady" told me to add 2 teaspoons of EVOO to the mix, (yeah a was skeptical and questioned that one too, I actually made up my mind to do it at the very last minute, and I'm glad I did) the last time I relaxed my hair it came out so full, shiny and silky.


----------



## isisalisa (Mar 4, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Ladies dont 4get its March 1st and our progress pics are due.... Also plz include any new products you've tried or stop using....
> 
> 
> I have been sick so thats the reason I have not been on in a day or two. I am not sure if I am going to wash my hair this week maybe if I feel better.
> ...


 
will be relaxing for my birthday march 17/ relaxer on 13th I can't wait to see my hair straight:blush3: I haven't seen my hair look decent since October. Stay tuned


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 4, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Alrighty here are my update photos
> 
> The first is my starting pic, my goal is APL by 8/31/08 I hope I make it.


 

And your hair looks really nice!!! Its shiny too.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey Pr3tty, Your hair looks great! Keep it up! You may have read this during your searchs but I read of people protecting their hair with vaseline (not the newgrowth). this will help protect the hair if you overlap a bit. I'v never tried Vaseline, but i do use Ojon restorative (you all know how much I love this stuff). Also ORS seems to be a fav of many, maybe one of the other ladies can give you the pH level. Good Luck!!!



pr3tty said:


> Hey Ladies





pr3tty said:


> Im gonna relax this weekend for the first time since being a member here and I looked at a lot of relaxer threads and I think I know what I should do.
> 
> I need to know if anyone have any suggestions or anything I should make sure to do. I dont need links to page bc I may have went thru them all just whatever you know off hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## KLomax (Mar 4, 2008)

isisalisa said:


> okay i finally found where I was allowed to join.. I have to say that the steps i took for the growth I got was I braided my hair and came up with a spray that I gotta from reading posts. I got a 240z spray bottle and spray my hair once or twice a day wth it.
> 2oz vitamin e
> 2 oz of liquid MSM (i found it at health food store]
> 8 0z african pride braid spray
> ...


Nice progress. You will have that ponytail in no time:reddancer:


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 4, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> FindingMe said:
> 
> 
> > I came across Chelating on some of the threads, and really it's just a type of shampoo. I use a no-lye perm (Precise Mild) and *the chelating shampoo does more than remove the pollutants, etc that a clarifying shampoo removes, it goes a step further and removes the mineral and calcium build that no-lye relaxers leave behind. *When I first started lurking around on the threads I took a look at the lye vs no-lye thread and found out that this is something that I should be doing at least once a month.
> ...


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 4, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hey Pr3tty, Your hair looks great! Keep it up! You may have read this during your searchs but I *read of people protecting their hair with vaseline (not the newgrowth).* this will help protect the hair if you overlap a bit. I'v never tried Vaseline, but i do use Ojon restorative (you all know how much I love this stuff). Also ORS seems to be a fav of many, maybe one of the other ladies can give you the pH level. Good Luck!!!





I tried that and my hair was greasy and dry at the same time after I finshed all my washes.  erplexed  I couldn't figure how to get the vaseline out And I had washed it like 5 or 6 times...and my hair came out like grand-ma-ma's hair when I got done.  All thick and stiff and greasy.   I have heard that folks use silk amino gels before and that helps.  This seems like it would be easier to wash out.  I am trying that on my ends when I relax next time...


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 4, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> bign__17 said:
> 
> 
> > So, do I need to chelate if I use a lye based relaxer, or is it just for no-lye?
> ...


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 4, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> FindingMe said:
> 
> 
> > lol, I would like to know as well. I do know that No lye has a ph of 18 as to lye which is 14. So i'm thinking since both are high, it may be okay. I'm still curious though.
> ...


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey ladies!!! Let me tell you how much it sucks not to have internet!!! My cable and internet have been out for a week and the cable company can't come and fix it until tomorrow! But I just wanted to say that there is some serious hair growing going on! Good job ladies. My hair has decided that it really likes co-washes with HE breaks over (thanks Pretty!) and twist outs. I did a twist out this morning with Ms.jessie's curly meringue and I like it a lot better than the curly pudding. I will post pics soon. Also for my march check in I was thinking about straightening my hair to see its true length. I haven't straightened my hair since October but I have a med school formal coming up on saturday and I thought it might be a good thing to do. I have no idea how to wear my hair though, any suggestions????


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 4, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> Hey ladies!!! Let me tell you how much it sucks not to have internet!!! My cable and internet have been out for a week and the cable company can't come and fix it until tomorrow! But I just wanted to say that there is some serious hair growing going on! Good job ladies. My hair has decided that it really likes co-washes with HE breaks over (thanks Pretty!) and twist outs. I did a twist out this morning with Ms.jessie's curly meringue and I like it a lot better than the curly pudding. I will post pics soon. Also for my march check in I was thinking about straightening my hair to see its true length. I haven't straightened my hair since October but I have a med school formal coming up on saturday and I thought it might be a good thing to do. I have no idea how to wear my hair though, any suggestions????


 
Ooooh, what about somethig like this:
http://www.blackhairmedia.com/hairstyles/hairstyle_view.aspx?Sec=twist&Pic=0022?  YOu could twist the front while wet, so it would be real neat and smooth and then do a twist out in the back, let it dry and then just kind of pin the ends under for a loose textured bun?

Or what about a straw set and go bold and do a mohawk!  You could pull it off!  
http://www.essence.com/essence/photogallery/0,14168,1654351-1,00.html

Or, you looks pretty with headbands, what about something like this?  http://www.essence.com/essence/photogallery/0,14168,1654351-3,00.html  YOu would have to blow dry and curl the ends, though I think.  Maybe you could roller set?  Not sure

This one is cute, too, but you probably would have to blow dry and flat iron to achieve...
http://www.essence.com/essence/photogallery/0,14168,1654351-9,00.html


OK, Ima stop now...


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 4, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> fiya'slovechild said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, ima haveta read these threads to get more info on that...I'll let you know what I find out...
> ...


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 4, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> bign__17 said:
> 
> 
> > So, do I need to chelate if I use a lye based relaxer, or is it just for no-lye?
> ...


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 4, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> fiya'slovechild said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, ima haveta read these threads to get more info on that...I'll let you know what I find out...
> ...


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 4, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> FindingMe said:
> 
> 
> > lol, I know right? Definitely a new thing every time I come here. ANd I think you may have a point. I use lye, so I don't know. But what if you don't have hard water either?
> ...


----------



## Luscious850 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey ladies, 

Off topic: I just signed up for this challenge on the other thread but im kinda confused, because both threads seem to be up to date with posts, am i suppose to post on this thread or the other 1?​


----------



## KLomax (Mar 4, 2008)

Good evening ladies. I used a new mixture to wash/rinse my hair... 1T baking soda/2 caps ACV/squirt of honey/8oz water...DC w/Silicon Mix...lacio lacio leave-in...sealed w/coconut oil. Here are my pics... my hair was trimmed about 2 weeks ago. For the next 4 weeks I am going to try to embrace my curly hair (the roots are hard to flat iron and are very wavy)

PLEASE EXCUSE MY BF...that's a whole nuther issue!!!
The 1st pic on 2/1/08.....2nd pic on 3/4/08


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 4, 2008)

Luscious850 said:


> Hey ladies, ​
> 
> 
> Off topic: I just signed up for this challenge on the other thread but im kinda confused, because both threads seem to be up to date with posts, am i suppose to post on this thread or the other 1?​


 

The other post is the original thread for the newbie challenge this is a spin off so you post there... You can also read page 1 of this thread it should explain things a little better


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 4, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Good evening ladies. I used a new mixture to wash/rinse my hair... 1T baking soda/2 caps ACV/squirt of honey/8oz water...DC w/Silicon Mix...lacio lacio leave-in...sealed w/coconut oil. Here are my pics... my hair was trimmed about 2 weeks ago. For the next 4 weeks I am going to try to embrace my curly hair (the roots are hard to flat iron and are very wavy)
> 
> PLEASE EXCUSE MY BF..that's a whole nuther issue!!!


 

You hair looks yummy....


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 4, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hey Pr3tty, Your hair looks great! Keep it up! You may have read this during your searchs but I read of people protecting their hair with vaseline (not the newgrowth). this will help protect the hair if you overlap a bit. I'v never tried Vaseline, but i do use Ojon restorative (you all know how much I love this stuff). Also ORS seems to be a fav of many, maybe one of the other ladies can give you the pH level. Good Luck!!!




Thanx Jassy... I think I am gonna try the ORS


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 4, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> Hey ladies!!! Let me tell you how much it sucks not to have internet!!! My cable and internet have been out for a week and the cable company can't come and fix it until tomorrow! But I just wanted to say that there is some serious hair growing going on! Good job ladies. My hair has decided that it really likes co-washes with HE breaks over (thanks Pretty!) and twist outs. I did a twist out this morning with Ms.jessie's curly meringue and I like it a lot better than the curly pudding. I will post pics soon. Also for my march check in I was thinking about straightening my hair to see its true length. I haven't straightened my hair since October but I have a med school formal coming up on saturday and I thought it might be a good thing to do. I have no idea how to wear my hair though, any suggestions????


 
Im happy your hair likes the Breaks over.... I have to get another bottle bc my hair lovesssss it and it feels and smell soooo good.


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 4, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Good evening ladies. I used a new mixture to wash/rinse my hair... 1T baking soda/2 caps ACV/squirt of honey/8oz water...DC w/Silicon Mix...lacio lacio leave-in...sealed w/coconut oil. Here are my pics... my hair was trimmed about 2 weeks ago. For the next 4 weeks I am going to try to embrace my curly hair (the roots are hard to flat iron and are very wavy)
> 
> PLEASE EXCUSE MY BF..that's a whole nuther issue!!!


 
It seems like you new mixture really agrees with your hair.  Nice


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 4, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *OUR BIRTHDAYS*
> 
> *Pr3tty ----------- ------- March 14*
> 
> ...


 
*Fiyaslovechild---------APRIL 28*

*Galadriel--------------September 11*

*Noemi----------------July 13*

*Daephae-------------June 25*




LADIES IF YOUR BIRTHDAY IS NOT ON THIS LIST PLZ ADD IT BC SOMETIMES I 4GET TO GO BACK AND CHECK... SO JUST QUOTE IT AND ADD YOUR BIRTHDAY TO IT


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 4, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> LADIES IF YOUR BIRTHDAY IS NOT ON THIS LIST PLZ ADD IT BC SOMETIMES I 4GET TO GO BACK AND CHECK... SO JUST QUOTE IT AND ADD YOUR BIRTHDAY TO IT


 

Mine is April 28.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 4, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> fiya'slovechild said:
> 
> 
> > If neither is an issue for you Fiya than I think you should be good with just using a clarifying shampoo, and I even with that I think it's also recommended that you do it at least once a month. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.
> ...


----------



## KLomax (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Pr3tty & Bign 17  notworthy:notworthy

BTW does anyone know where MBL is?  Is it between the bottom of the bra strap & waist length?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Thanks Pr3tty & Bign 17 notworthy:notworthy
> 
> BTW does anyone know where MBL is? Is it between the bottom of the bra strap & waist length?


 

Its the middle of your back, so i'm guessing its a midway of BSL and WL. I'm not sure. I guess u need to see where the middle of your back lies and go from there


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 5, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Its the middle of your back, so i'm guessing its a midway of BSL and WL. I'm not sure. I guess u need to see where the middle of your back lies and go from there


 

I agree wiht Fiya, according to the chart I've seen it uses Bra Strap and Mid Back interchangebly, but on the board, most ladies consider BSL when they reach the top of their bra strap, the chart shows it below that.  Hope I'm explaining it correctly.  I attached the chart for a visual





HTH


----------



## KLomax (Mar 5, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> I agree wiht Fiya, according to the chart I've seen it uses Bra Strap and Mid Back interchangebly, but on the board, most ladies consider BSL when they reach the top of their bra strap, the chart shows it below that. Hope I'm explaining it correctly. I attached the chart for a visual
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, I thought it was the bottom of the BS    On the chart it looks like the MBL= bottom of the brastrap.


----------



## noemi (Mar 5, 2008)

Mine is July 13.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 5, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> LADIES IF YOUR BIRTHDAY IS NOT ON THIS LIST PLZ ADD IT BC SOMETIMES I 4GET TO GO BACK AND CHECK... SO JUST QUOTE IT AND ADD YOUR BIRTHDAY TO IT


 

Daephae.......June 25th


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 5, 2008)

My B-Day is June 28th 



pr3tty said:


> LADIES IF YOUR BIRTHDAY IS NOT ON THIS LIST PLZ ADD IT BC SOMETIMES I 4GET TO GO BACK AND CHECK... SO JUST QUOTE IT AND ADD YOUR BIRTHDAY TO IT


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 5, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> FindingMe said:
> 
> 
> > lol, I know right? Definitely a new thing every time I come here. ANd I think you may have a point. I use lye, so I don't know. But what if you don't have hard water either?
> ...


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 5, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> FindingMe said:
> 
> 
> > Girl AMEN to that!  I find myself all over these threads, sometimes I can't even focus on anything else because I'm locked in on the dang on computer. FindingMe, the explanation you gave is correct that is the exact understanding I got from all the stuff I read, and I use a no-lye relaxer so I'm going to do it once a month as well.
> ...


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 5, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Good evening ladies. I used a new mixture to wash/rinse my hair... 1T baking soda/2 caps ACV/squirt of honey/8oz water...DC w/Silicon Mix...lacio lacio leave-in...sealed w/coconut oil. Here are my pics... my hair was trimmed about 2 weeks ago. For the next 4 weeks I am going to try to embrace my curly hair (the roots are hard to flat iron and are very wavy)
> 
> *PLEASE EXCUSE MY BF...that's a whole nuther issue!!!*
> The 1st pic on 2/1/08.....2nd pic on 3/4/08


 

Whew!!!  BF aside:covereyes, your hair is lovely!!!  Girl, you funny!!!!  I could show you some...on the real!  I have already decided that unless I lose some serious weight, I will have to draw a line on my t-shirt that says "BSL" to avoid taking a pic in my bra!!!


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 5, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> LADIES IF YOUR BIRTHDAY IS NOT ON THIS LIST PLZ ADD IT BC SOMETIMES I 4GET TO GO BACK AND CHECK... SO JUST QUOTE IT AND ADD YOUR BIRTHDAY TO IT




September 11


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> fiya'slovechild said:
> 
> 
> > IMA, I think you don't need it if you have soft water or use a lye relaxer.
> ...


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey ladies 

Did we 4get the water challenge????

I know im not the best at drinking water but we have to keep it up


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

I forgot about it. Not intentionally, but I drink water everyday anyway. Just forgot about the challenge.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 5, 2008)

I drank 1 bottle today and will try for 2 tomorrow


----------



## KLomax (Mar 6, 2008)

OK, so I tried to follow up and do a braid out.erplexed (My hair will only stay straight 1-2 days). I just did individual braids w/ lacio lacio..not as wavy as I hoped. I am going to try it again and roll the ends erplexed


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 6, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> FindingMe said:
> 
> 
> > lol, i guess not. But do you guys use to clarify?
> ...


----------



## leona2025 (Mar 6, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Fiyaslovechild---------APRIL 28*
> 
> *Galadriel--------------September 11*
> 
> ...


 

My b-day is July 22. I haven't done my updated pictures yet, but I will this weekend and it'll probably be in a ponytail. I don't think I have any growth, but my hair is a lot healthier and my bf even noticed. Also about clarfying and chelating? How do you know when you need to do this? I have never done it and it would mean I have to run out to the store and buy a new hair product.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 6, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> My b-day is July 22. I haven't done my updated pictures yet, but I will this weekend and it'll probably be in a ponytail. I don't think I have any growth, but my hair is a lot healthier and my bf even noticed. Also about clarfying and chelating? How do you know when you need to do this? I have never done it and it would mean I have to run out to the store and buy a new hair product.




Some people chose to clarify once a month or so b/c of product buildup on their hair. If your hair seems dull and if you've been using a lot of products, then clarifying helps. I think chelating shampoos are used b/c of the mineral buildup on the hair from hard water. I use Nexxus Aloe Rid which is both clarifying and chelating.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 6, 2008)

I cant wait to relax this weekend.... Finally I can stop looking a hot mess everyday.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 6, 2008)

lol, no fair Pretty. Lords knows I want a relaxer. I had to reschedule my appointment for next week so that i wouldn't be tempted.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 6, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> lol, no fair Pretty. Lords knows I want a relaxer. I had to reschedule my appointment for next week so that i wouldn't be tempted.


 
I cant wait Ive been reading about relaxers for 4 hours now. I AM TORN ..... I hope no idea which relaxer to use. I have very thin hair and I need the right relaxer to make my hair straight but not take all the life out of it... I was soo set on ORS no lye now Im reading that it make the hair dry and will break from the dryness. I dont think I will be able to sleep tonight. Now Im looking into Mizani and Profectiv but I just dont know


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, No Lye relaxers have a higher PH than lye. And i read that it also coats the hair which isn't good. So I would probably go with Lye to be on the safe side. And I am an Affirm user. I love it. Creme of Nature is also good too.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 6, 2008)

I know Galadriel used ORS last time...

If you see this

Did it make your hair dry after
did you use the lye or no lye
Plz share anything else about the ORS you can 

Thanx


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 6, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Yeah, No Lye relaxers have a higher PH than lye. And i read that it also coats the hair which isn't good. So I would probably go with Lye to be on the safe side. And I am an Affirm user. I love it. Creme of Nature is also good too.


 
See I thought they say Lye had a higher PH than no lye... I just cant figure this thing out...... STRESSSSS


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 6, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> See I thought they say Lye had a higher PH than no lye... I just cant figure this thing out...... STRESSSSS


http://coarsehair.blogspot.com/

This is the site I found that on. It has some really interesting things on there.


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 6, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I cant wait Ive been reading about relaxers for 4 hours now. I AM TORN ..... I hope no idea which relaxer to use. I have very thin hair and I need the right relaxer to make my hair straight but not take all the life out of it... I was soo set on ORS no lye now Im reading that it make the hair dry and will break from the dryness. I dont think I will be able to sleep tonight. Now Im looking into Mizani and Profectiv but I just dont know


 
Pr3tty, I feel your pain, I'm almost in the same boat. I'm due for mine on 3/12 , and I've been reading so much stuff about relaxers here that I think I convinced myself that my hair isn't that bad and I can hold off another couple of week before I relax . I'm now seriously debating if I'm going to put it off until the 1st week in April, , my new growth softens up every time I wash. It's not a matter of stretching because that whole process (stretching) isn't a big deal to me because I normally don't relax anyway less than 8 weeks post, it's just that I want to do it right....this time.......

Protein treatment week before, which one do I use  .....what shampoo to use....what to use to moisturize after I do the protein treatment......I brought an ApHogee treatment (the one that gets hard on your hair) but was reading some of the treads and saw some of the horror stories and now I just don't know now . The funny thing is that I remember years ago I use to use it, but I can't remember how my hair reacted, because back then I didn't have good sense of mind to even cared if it like it or not


----------



## isisalisa (Mar 7, 2008)

my birthday March 17


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey ladies, I am on vacay for a week- I'll holla when i get back!

Pr3tty, I'd say go for the Affirm lye.  just my opinion...


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 7, 2008)

Have a good Vacation Finding Me. I second that Affirm


----------



## Luscious850 (Mar 7, 2008)

my birthday is november 27

do you get Affirm from a regular BSS or do you have to order it online somewhere?
Im kinda afraid to though because last time i tried switchin from no lye to lye (in january) I got burned so bad! My head was on FIRE and i wasnt even done applying it.... So yea.. the relaxer didnt take AT ALL and i was left with underprocessed hair. I did a corrective relaxer with no lye a few weeks later and it came out really nice. Although im not planning on relaxing again until december, ive heard so much about Affirm i think thats what I will use when i do.​


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 7, 2008)

Luscious850 said:


> my birthday is november 27​
> 
> do you get Affirm from a regular BSS or do you have to order it online somewhere?
> 
> Im kinda afraid to though because last time i tried switchin from no lye to lye (in january) I got burned so bad! My head was on FIRE and i wasnt even done applying it.... So yea.. the relaxer didnt take AT ALL and i was left with underprocessed hair. I did a corrective relaxer with no lye a few weeks later and it came out really nice. Although im not planning on relaxing again until december, ive heard so much about Affirm i think thats what I will use when i do.​


 
Affirm is the relaxer my stylist uses, but I'm sure you can purchase it at any BSS. But if you want, you can order online as well. 

And did you base your scalp before you applied it? Lye does tend to burn more, but I usually base my scalp, and it doesn't even burn. ANd I think my MN usage helps too.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 7, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I know Galadriel used ORS last time...
> 
> If you see this
> 
> ...





I used the no lye and I must say that it's the only relaxer I've ever used that did not make my hair feel dry. My hair felt very nice afterward, and of course, the ORS replenishing pak inside helps. Everyone's hair is different, but this was my experience.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 7, 2008)

Girl, when I read this post i felt like i was reading my own thoughts . I guess you pr3tty and myself are in the same boat. The more I read the further my relaxer is being pushed back. I have been using ORS, and liked it, however I have been experiencing alot of breakage. The problem is I dont know the cause. Is it ORS, no-lye relaxers, poor hair care, a combo . I am going crazy, and let me tell you, I need a relaxer! I don't know how much longer I can take all this extra work onmy hair. 



bign__17 said:


> Pr3tty, I feel your pain, I'm almost in the same boat. I'm due for mine on 3/12 , and I've been reading so much stuff about relaxers here that I think I convinced myself that my hair isn't that bad and I can hold off another couple of week before I relax . I'm now seriously debating if I'm going to put it off until the 1st week in April, , my new growth softens up every time I wash. It's not a matter of stretching because that whole process (stretching) isn't a big deal to me because I normally don't relax anyway less than 8 weeks post, it's just that I want to do it right....this time.......
> 
> Protein treatment week before, which one do I use  .....what shampoo to use....what to use to moisturize after I do the protein treatment......I brought an ApHogee treatment (the one that gets hard on your hair) but was reading some of the treads and saw some of the horror stories and now I just don't know now . The funny thing is that I remember years ago I use to use it, but I can't remember how my hair reacted, because back then I didn't have good sense of mind to even cared if it like it or not


----------



## Luscious850 (Mar 7, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Affirm is the relaxer my stylist uses, but I'm sure you can purchase it at any BSS. But if you want, you can order online as well.
> 
> And did you base your scalp before you applied it? Lye does tend to burn more, but I usually base my scalp, and it doesn't even burn. ANd I think my MN usage helps too.




hmm... i think both factors you mentioned above contributed to that relaxer going wrong. I was using MN at the time but i stopped a few days before my relaxer and i washed it out.​


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 7, 2008)

Im co signing on the replenishing pak. I love that stuff!



Galadriel said:


> I used the no lye and I must say that it's the only relaxer I've ever used that did not make my hair feel dry. My hair felt very nice afterward, and of course, the ORS replenishing pak inside helps. Everyone's hair is different, but this was my experience.


----------



## leona2025 (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok here is my updated hair post. I don't see any new growth really, but maybe it's kinda scrunched up since I am 5 weeks post. I feel a little wavies going on in the roots,lol. I'm also gonna post a pic of the front of my hair and I would like to know if you guys think it is underprocessed. I had scratched when I put this perm on and it was burning so I had to wash it out quickly. I also updated and changed my Fotki album. I even attempted a full head roller set. My arms were so tired from rolling up my big head I almost quit.  It does look dry.


----------



## KLomax (Mar 8, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Ok here is my updated hair post. I don't see any new growth really, but maybe it's kinda scrunched up since I am 5 weeks post. I feel a little wavies going on in the roots,lol. I'm also gonna post a pic of the front of my hair and I would like to know if you guys think it is underprocessed. I had scratched when I put this perm on and it was burning so I had to wash it out quickly. I also updated and changed my Fotki album. I even attempted a full head roller set. My arms were so tired from rolling up my big head I almost quit.  It does look dry.


I visited your Fotki..nice pics...that ponytail is nice and thick!!!


----------



## KLomax (Mar 8, 2008)

OK y'all, so I reworked the braid out on dry hair... 1st I used silicon mix leave-in then Nexxus Mousse Plus/alcohol free volumizing foam(I think it looks thicker )..I rolled the ends w/perm rods. The only thing is it looks a little dull...next time I am going to add a hair polisher serum for blingage or some coconut oil. I am going to keep tweaking .
1st pic on 3/5...the 2nd pic on 3/7
Ladies holla back if you have any suggestions!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

Luscious850 said:


> hmm... i think both factors you mentioned above contributed to that relaxer going wrong. I was using MN at the time but i stopped a few days before my relaxer and i washed it out.​


 
Yeah, that could be it. MN is an antifungal cream so it cleans the scalp of things that may have gotten in your hair from the air and stuff. You didn't get any scalp burns did you?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Ok here is my updated hair post. I don't see any new growth really, but maybe it's kinda scrunched up since I am 5 weeks post. I feel a little wavies going on in the roots,lol. I'm also gonna post a pic of the front of my hair and I would like to know if you guys think it is underprocessed. I had scratched when I put this perm on and it was burning so I had to wash it out quickly. I also updated and changed my Fotki album. I even attempted a full head roller set. My arms were so tired from rolling up my big head I almost quit.  It does look dry.


 
i love that ponytail too. So healthy looking


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 8, 2008)

So its 4:30 am and I relaxed with ORS no lye relaxer and I was burning within 15 mins. I still have my DC in now but it seems like my hair came out bone straight which I didnt want I will know for sure when im dry. I really didnt think it would burn so fast but then again it couldve been something my mom did bc she applied the relaxer or the fact that my hair is so damn thin. I will post pics soon


----------



## Luscious850 (Mar 8, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Yeah, that could be it. MN is an antifungal cream so it cleans the scalp of things that may have gotten in your hair from the air and stuff. You didn't get any scalp burns did you?


 
Yes i did, but the thing is i dont know how, it was only in my hair for about 4 min...​


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

Luscious850 said:


> Yes i did, but the thing is i dont know how, it was only in my hair for about 4 min...​


 
Oh wow. You  didn't irritate the scalp or anything before did you? Because I know that when i comb or lightly scratch before a relaxer, it burns horribly. And It may be the fact that its lye. Maybe the switch from no lye to lye had some impact. There is something about no lye that many women on here who relax stay away from and just deal with lye relaxers. I'll try to do a search on it for you.

ETA: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=96712&highlight=relaxers
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=100946&highlight=relaxers
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=93473&highlight=relaxers
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=201611&highlight=relaxers
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=206589&highlight=relaxers
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=207935&highlight=relaxers

Okay, here are some links that I found. I hope they help. There was one in particular i was looking for that was Named Lye vs. No-Lye, but the search action can be faulty at times.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 8, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> So its 4:30 am and I relaxed with ORS no lye relaxer and I was burning within 15 mins. I still have my DC in now but it seems like my hair came out bone straight which I didnt want I will know for sure when im dry. I really didnt think it would burn so fast but then again it couldve been something my mom did bc she applied the relaxer or the fact that my hair is so damn thin. I will post pics soon



Oh no! So sorry to hear that it burned . Did you mix in some oil (this is what I do, b/c I texlax and don't want bone strait either)?


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 8, 2008)

KLomax said:


> OK y'all, so I reworked the braid out on dry hair... 1st I used silicon mix leave-in then Nexxus Mousse Plus/alcohol free volumizing foam(I think it looks thicker )..I rolled the ends w/perm rods. The only thing is it looks a little dull...next time I am going to add a hair polisher serum for blingage or some coconut oil. I am going to keep tweaking .
> 1st pic on 3/5...the 2nd pic on 3/7
> Ladies holla back if you have any suggestions!!!




Klomax, the second pic does look thicker! Good job!


----------



## KLomax (Mar 8, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Oh no! So sorry to hear that it burned . Did you mix in some oil (this is what I do, b/c I texlax and don't want bone strait either)?


Galadriel,

How do you like texlaxed hair? My main problem is shrinkage...somtimes I think texlaxing can help. Maybe when my hair is healthier.erplexed


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 8, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Oh no! So sorry to hear that it burned . Did you mix in some oil (this is what I do, b/c I texlax and don't want bone strait either)?


 
Everything I use burns me but I think its the way my mom does it. I dont know what my hair looks like now bc I have a rollerset from last night well early this morning. I cant wait to see it

Oh yea I didnt add anything bc I thought my hair wouldnt come out straight bc of all my NG but I sure will next time.


----------



## noemi (Mar 8, 2008)

I know I said I was going to wait until my Pibbs was here to update, but since I tried curlformers and was pleased with the results, I'm going to post the pics here as well...


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 8, 2008)

KLomax said:


> OK y'all, so I reworked the braid out on dry hair... 1st I used silicon mix leave-in then Nexxus Mousse Plus/alcohol free volumizing foam(I think it looks thicker )..I rolled the ends w/perm rods. The only thing is it looks a little dull...next time I am going to add a hair polisher serum for blingage or some coconut oil. I am going to keep tweaking .
> 1st pic on 3/5...the 2nd pic on 3/7
> Ladies holla back if you have any suggestions!!!


 
I like it on the first day, but I really LIKEY!!! when you redid it.  It doesn't look dry to me on the PIC, but I think you are on the right track with adding the hair polish if you think it looks a little dull. 

You did a really good job!!!!


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 8, 2008)

noemi said:


> I know I said I was going to wait until my Pibbs was here to update, but since I tried curlformers and was pleased with the results, I'm going to post the pics here as well...


 
Very Nice curls!!!!!

I've been seeing that the curlforms are the newest rave on the board, where did you pick yours up, and did you find them difficult to use. I saw that some girls have been saying that they are kind of hard at first but then you get the hang of it.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 8, 2008)

noemi said:


> I know I said I was going to wait until my Pibbs was here to update, but since I tried curlformers and was pleased with the results, I'm going to post the pics here as well...


 
I like your results.... I sooo wanna buy these but I have 2 wait until after I move and get back on top of my spending. My DH is not gonna let me handle the money anymore if he sees another hair product


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

noemi said:


> I know I said I was going to wait until my Pibbs was here to update, but since I tried curlformers and was pleased with the results, I'm going to post the pics here as well...


 
your hair looks great!! I love these curlformers. I plan to get some before this weekend is over.


----------



## noemi (Mar 8, 2008)

I got my Curlformers from Sallys. I was playing with them for a full 2 days on dry hair and it was easy. But today, I did have sort of a rough start. I learned that for me the trick was to twist the hair sorta tight and then pull the hook. Once I understood that, it was easy and didn't take no more than 45 minutes to finish. Taking them out was more difficult for me than to put them in. I was trying to squeeze then end and smooth the rod with my other hand, but I couldn't do all that and was pulling/tugging hard to get them out. Not much hair was lost, thank goodness.

But, I know the pics don't show it, but I have some length!! My hair in the back of my head was like 4 inches. I didn't have NL back there. But today, when I did my comb out before I put the curlformers in, I noticed that the hair in back of my head comes past my neck to my shoulders!! I'm so happy!! 

I'm going to have to revamp my regimen and do one week CW and the next CF. These things are addictive!  I love the fact that mine are so very very soft! When I used to do rollersets, I would have nice round HARD curls.  These are so soft.  I think its do to what I used to set with.  I used Giovanni/Lotta Body/Water spritz and foam.  No reason why, I just needed to use everything up.  I also used some extra glycerin in my DC this morning.

This morning I did an aphogee hardcore.  I followed with a DC then did my CurlFormers.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 8, 2008)

*Happy Birthday*​ 

_IvyQuietStorm_​ 
birthday2birthday2birthday2birthday2birthday2:birthday2​ 
​ 


:Flahsssss:Flahsssss:Flahsssss:Flahsssss:Flahsssss:Flahsssss:Flahsssss:Flahsssss:Flahsssss:Flahsssss:Flahsssss​ 

​


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 9, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Happy Birthday*​
> 
> 
> _IvyQuietStorm_​
> ...


 
Happy Birthday IVY!!!!!!


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 9, 2008)

Happy b-day Ivy


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 9, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Galadriel,
> 
> How do you like texlaxed hair? My main problem is shrinkage...somtimes I think texlaxing can help. Maybe when my hair is healthier.erplexed




Klomax, I really like texlaxed b/c I have crazy shrinkage. Being texlaxed helps relieve some of it, also it's easier to wear straight styles longer. I know I'll eventually get bored with it though and probably transition...we'll see!


----------



## KLomax (Mar 9, 2008)

noemi said:


> I know I said I was going to wait until my Pibbs was here to update, but since I tried curlformers and was pleased with the results, I'm going to post the pics here as well...


Beautiful shiny curlsgood job!!


----------



## KLomax (Mar 9, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> I like it on the first day, but I really LIKEY!!! when you redid it. It doesn't look dry to me on the PIC, but I think you are on the right track with adding the hair polish if you think it looks a little dull.
> 
> You did a really good job!!!!


Thanks Bign


----------



## KLomax (Mar 9, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Happy Birthday*​
> 
> 
> _IvyQuietStorm_​
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY IVY!!!


----------



## noemi (Mar 9, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Beautiful shiny curlsgood job!!


Aww, thanks!  :locks:


----------



## noemi (Mar 9, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY IVY!!
birthday2



KLomax said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY IVY!!!


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 10, 2008)

I DONT SEE ANYONE CHECKING IN... WHATS GOING ON WITH THE LADIES IN THIS THREAD


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 11, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I DONT SEE ANYONE CHECKING IN... WHATS GOING ON WITH THE LADIES IN THIS THREAD




Sorry, today was my first day back to work after maternity leave (I'm a teacher) and already I have a ton of work waiting for me . On Saturday I co-washed and wore a bun (I used Pantene Relaxed & Natural-- LOVE it!). On Sunday I wore the bun again but in the evening I washed (I decided to try Carol's Daughter Rosemary Mint shampoo), deep conditioned (I bought the big bottle of ORS Replenishing condish) and 80% air-dried and braided my hair into sections (I put satin rollers on the ends). I woke up this morning and took down the braids and styled into an updo. It was cute, until I had to chase around my 18-month old and gently pull strands of hair away from the grasp of my 6-week old . Forgive me if I don't provide pics this time around . I've been faithfully using my BT the past few weeks and I'm really pushing for APL by the end of this month.


----------



## KLomax (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm sticking w/ the braid out/ curly ponytail for the next couple of weeks...I am DC'ing as I post...pics later


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 11, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I DONT SEE ANYONE CHECKING IN... WHATS GOING ON WITH THE LADIES IN THIS THREAD


 
Hi Pr3tty! I just decided to stop in today. I stopped checking in because I didn't really feel that the conversations pertained to everyone. It was getting a little cliquish and that's not cool. That's just my opinion. For some people it's like "what's the point". The other thing is, the thread gets really long, really quickly, and it's a drag reading through a bunch of pages of personal conversations. I'm still a newbie sister though. Sisters disagree sometimes.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 11, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hi Pr3tty! I just decided to stop in today. I stopped checking in because I didn't really feel that the conversations pertained to everyone. It was getting a little cliquish and that's not cool. That's just my opinion. For some people it's like "what's the point". The other thing is, the thread gets really long, really quickly, and it's a drag reading through a bunch of pages of personal conversations. I'm still a newbie sister though. Sisters disagree sometimes. It's all love!


 
ETA: Plus, I don't really have anything to show. Unlike many of my newbie sisters with longer hair, mine is short so I don't have pics of different styles to post. Makes me a little depressed.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 11, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hi Pr3tty! I just decided to stop in today. I stopped checking in because I didn't really feel that the conversations pertained to everyone. It was getting a little cliquish and that's not cool. That's just my opinion. For some people it's like "what's the point". The other thing is, the thread gets really long, really quickly, and it's a drag reading through a bunch of pages of personal conversations. I'm still a newbie sister though. Sisters disagree sometimes.



Awww, I'm sorry you feel that way . I understand about the length of the thread. Sometimes I'm away for a day and then there are ten pages I need to read just to catch up. I try to welcome or provide comments for everyone who posts, though I know I might have missed some. I think the last thing we want is for it to become cliquish, so hopefully more newbies who've joined the challenge can post just to let us know where they're at in their hair journeys (or even to share with us any new or interesting products) because on the flip side it can feel like that the only people who are IN the challenge are those who are posting because we haven't heard from anyone else.  I really didn't do much with my hair this past weekend, but I posted anyway just to let the ladies here know what's going on with me. I'd love to hear from you b/c  my sister recently cut her hair and if there is anything I can pass onto her (regarding caring for her hair, styling, products, etc.) then that would be awesome. And besides...how can I encourage you and see your progress if you don't check in?


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 11, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Awww, I'm sorry you feel that way . I understand about the length of the thread. Sometimes I'm away for a day and then there are ten pages I need to read just to catch up. I try to welcome or provide comments for everyone who posts, though I know I might have missed some. I think the last thing we want is for it to become cliquish, so hopefully more newbies who've joined the challenge can post just to let us know where they're at in their hair journeys (or even to share with us any new or interesting products) because on the flip side it can feel like that the only people who are IN the challenge are those who are posting because we haven't heard from anyone else. I really didn't do much with my hair this past weekend, but I posted anyway just to let the ladies here know what's going on with me. I'd love to hear from you b/c my sister recently cut her hair and if there is anything I can pass onto her (regarding caring for her hair, styling, products, etc.) then that would be awesome. And besides...how can I encourage you and see your progress if you don't check in?


 
AWWW...G...That's sooo sweet!  Girl, I'm crazy like that. No cause for concern . I guess I'm a bit of a loner. It's not enough to make me not post in the Newbie Challenge, but it definitely slowed my excitement. It's all good. Girl, I come in and read...then I'm out, you know? I was posting and it was just like ...nobody was saying anything...so I figured, oh well, "off to the next thread"....
I'm gonna post new pics around May 14th (that's my three month mark). I also have a fotki that I just started yesterday (address and PW are in my profile). I also stopped posting because I haven't changed my regimen, style or products so there weren't really any updates. That's all..nothing more, nothing less  I'm here. I ain't going nowhere.

The clan will be happy to know that I've been meeting my water goal each day.

Also, I texlaxed this past Thursday with ORS lye (2 tsp EVOO added). I'm in love! LOL!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, with me being a college student, I have so much other stuff to do. I am following my water regi and i'm trying to keep up with my hair goals. I plan to relax friday so i'll post pics after that. I doubt it'll be much of a comparision though.

ETA: Daephae, u made some really good points. I don't think it was intentional, but i've noticed it happen as well. But it now that its out there, it should correct itself.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 11, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Well, with me being a college student, I have so much other stuff to do. I am following my water regi and i'm trying to keep up with my hair goals. I plan to relax friday so i'll post pics after that. I doubt it'll be much of a comparision though.
> 
> ETA: Daephae, u made some really good points. I don't think it was intentional, but i've noticed it happen as well. But it now that its out there, it should correct itself.


 
Hey fiya! ITA with it not being intentional. People aren't doing it to purposely leave anyone out. Sidebars happen real quick!


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 11, 2008)

daephae said:


> AWWW...G...That's sooo sweet!  Girl, I'm crazy like that. No cause for concern . I guess I'm a bit of a loner. It's not enough to make me not post in the Newbie Challenge, but it definitely slowed my excitement. It's all good. Girl, I come in and read...then I'm out, you know? I was posting and it was just like ...nobody was saying anything...so I figured, oh well, "off to the next thread"....
> I'm gonna post new pics around May 14th (that's my three month mark). I also have a fotki that I just started yesterday (address and PW are in my profile). I also stopped posting because I haven't changed my regimen, style or products so there weren't really any updates. That's all..nothing more, nothing less  I'm here. I ain't going nowhere.
> 
> The clan will be happy to know that I've been meeting my water goal each day.
> ...




LOL, all right then. It's good to know you started the fotki (yay!!!). If possible, can you post pics of your texlaxed hair? I LOVE looking at texlaxed hair .


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 11, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*​ 
KLOMAX​ 
birthday2birthday2birthday2​ 
​ 

​ 
 ​


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 11, 2008)

LADIES DONT 4 GET TO CHECK THE BIRTHDAY POST WHICH IS ON PAGE 

17 ​


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 11, 2008)

I disagree a bit I think we are like a little family and sometimes ur gonna have ladies who r talking 2 each other which will get personal but this is our lil place 2 do that. I feel instead of not coming in and saying anyhing you just left us to not know whats on ur mind or what ur going thru. The whole point of this thread is to have ppl you can share things with and have a close group of ladies who will listen and give you feed back right away. Also I dont have long hair and our goal is to get long healthy hair like some of the ladies we have in this thread. I asked them what they are doing what they use and I pick what I want to try or not try.

Im sorry you felt like you couldnt fit in with us but just let us know its not right to just never come by bc you think its getting too personal. I also agree that sometimes we will disagree


----------



## Luscious850 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Ladies I need your advice:
Ok so I have cornrows in right now and i plan on taking them out next week friday or something.. what kind of DC should i do after i take them out? Should i do a moisturizing DC or protien?.. or should i do both?

My regimen with these braids has been:
1.wash every 3 days (apply both Infusium 23 leave-in and African Royal Braid Spray after wash)
2.moisturize once a day (alt. between Infusium and African Royal)
3.once a day apply growth elixir.

I havent been conditioning at all thats why i ask... TIA​


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 11, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey fiya! ITA with it not being intentional. People aren't doing it to purposely leave anyone out. Sidebars happen real quick!


 

True. We all are new to this, so we're learning.  


AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY KLOMAX!!!!!


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 12, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*​
> 
> KLOMAX​
> birthday2birthday2birthday2​
> ...


 

Happy Birthday Klomax, I hope you had a good one!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 12, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I disagree a bit I think we are like a little family and sometimes ur gonna have ladies who r talking 2 each other which will get personal but this is our lil place 2 do that. I feel instead of not coming in and saying anyhing you just left us to not know whats on ur mind or what ur going thru. The whole point of this thread is to have ppl you can share things with and have a close group of ladies who will listen and give you feed back right away. Also I dont have long hair and our goal is to get long healthy hair like some of the ladies we have in this thread. I asked them what they are doing what they use and I pick what I want to try or not try.
> 
> Im sorry you felt like you couldnt fit in with us but just let us know its not right to just never come by bc you think its getting too personal. I also agree that sometimes we will disagree


 

Hey pr3tty! I understand what you're saying. It's not that I wasn't coming in, I just didn't post when I did. As a family we'll disagree and that's okay. I'm not going anywhere. I'm still here. I love you guys...

ETA: Big Sister Pr3tty has scolded me so I'm back in full force!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 12, 2008)

Luscious850 said:


> Hey Ladies I need your advice:​
> 
> Ok so I have cornrows in right now and i plan on taking them out next week friday or something.. what kind of DC should i do after i take them out? Should i do a moisturizing DC or protien?.. or should i do both?​
> My regimen with these braids has been:
> ...


 

Hi Luscious! The answer will probably depend on the state of your hair once the braids are removed. I think the rule of thumb is:

Breaks when dry = Needs moisture

Breaks when wet = Needs protein

I think a few good moisturizing DC's are Elasta QP DPR-11, Elasta QP Intense Moisturizing Condish, ORS Replenishing (although it contains a mild protein it's considered moisturizing). I know that others like to use KeraCare Humecto. I'm sure I'm missing some, I'm sure the others will chime in.

I'm protein sensitive so I stay away from heavy proteins. The heaviest I can use seems to be ORS Mayo, ORS Replenishing and Ultra Sheen Duo Tex (and the ORS's aren't true protein condishs). A few of the others can give you more suggestions. 

Hope this helps! HGH!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 12, 2008)

birthday2birthday2






*IVYQUIETSTORM *
*AND *
*KLOMAX!*​


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 12, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> LOL, all right then. It's good to know you started the fotki (yay!!!). If possible, can you post pics of your texlaxed hair? I LOVE looking at texlaxed hair .


 
Pics of my texlaxed hair are in my fotki...pics are not from this last time but in February. I didn't take a pic when I texlaxed last week. The date on my pic says 2007, I don't know why (I'll have to fix that). The file was too large to upload. 

The pswd is *daephae*.

http://public.fotki.com/brownbabydoll25/


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 12, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey pr3tty! I understand what you're saying. It's not that I wasn't coming in, I just didn't post when I did. As a family we'll disagree and that's okay. I'm not going anywhere. I'm still here. I love you guys...
> 
> ETA: Big Sister Pr3tty has scolded me so I'm back in full force!


 

 thats right I had the belt out waiting to use it


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 12, 2008)

Luscious850 said:


> Hey Ladies I need your advice:
> Ok so I have cornrows in right now and i plan on taking them out next week friday or something.. what kind of DC should i do after i take them out? Should i do a moisturizing DC or protien?.. or should i do both?
> 
> My regimen with these braids has been:
> ...



I would go with a moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 12, 2008)

Happy birthday Klomax!!!!


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 12, 2008)

daephae said:


> Pics of my texlaxed hair are in my fotki...pics are not from this last time but in February. I didn't take a pic when I texlaxed last week. The date on my pic says 2007, I don't know why (I'll have to fix that). The file was too large to upload.
> 
> The pswd is *daephae*.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/brownbabydoll25/





Ooohhh, saw your pics! Great texlax . And I like the hairstyle you did w/ the curlers. Your hair is nice and thick!


----------



## KLomax (Mar 12, 2008)

:burning::burning::burning::burning:Thanks for B'Day wishes:burning::burning::burning::burning:


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I've missed you guys.  Big 17 has been going through some things (to sum it up............:heated:)

 I've been lurking but just not posting very much.

The one thing I'm anticipating is relaxing my hair this weekend.  I have so much NG that I feel like JJ from "Good Times" .  I did a chelating shampoo and protein treatment on Sunday and because I'm relaxing on Sunday, I skipped my Wednesday wash.  Once I've done it I'll post pic.  

I plan to use my good ole standby Precise, and add 2 tablespoons of EVOO.

As fare as the water challenge, I've been terrible with it, I have been drinking some each day, but no where near what we agreed to.  I hope to get back in the swing of things soon and will push myself to at least get on top of the water challendge tomorrow.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 13, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Ooohhh, saw your pics! Great texlax . And I like the hairstyle you did w/ the curlers. Your hair is nice and thick!


 
Thanks! My hair is strange. It's fine and dense. It appears to be thick but the strands are fine...and the longer it grows the thinner it looks (to me). I'll be happy when I can abandon the curlers in favor of rollers! It won't be long, I'll say/pray by June.  Once I can roll my hair...Game's Ova!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 13, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> thats right I had the belt out waiting to use it


 
Girl, You was like 

I appreciate you keeping us together. We need someone like you!


----------



## KLomax (Mar 13, 2008)

daephae said:


> Thanks! My hair is strange. It's fine and dense. It appears to be thick but the strands are fine...and the longer it grows the thinner it looks (to me). I'll be happy when I can abandon the curlers in favor of rollers! It won't be long, I'll say/pray by June.  Once I can roll my hair...Game's Ova!


My hair is fine (but not dense)too...if you know of anything that will make it appear thicker let a sista know...right now I am using henna and Nexxus volumizing mousse.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 13, 2008)

KLomax said:


> My hair is fine (but not dense)too...if you know of anything that will make it appear thicker let a sista know...right now I am using henna and Nexxus volumizing mousse.


 
The henna is the only thing that I know about too. I haven't heard about any thickening products...we shall see...***off to conduct important research***

ETA: From my nobel prize winning research , I've concluded that some have experienced success with:

Drinking carrot juice
Taking Biotin + B-Complex (I would suggest NatureMade Super B Complex)
MSM
MTG
ETA: Castor oil (not sure if topical or ingested orally)

These are a few things I found when I did a search using THICKER as the keyword.


----------



## cocopuff06 (Mar 13, 2008)

daephae said:


> Pics of my texlaxed hair are in my fotki...pics are not from this last time but in February. I didn't take a pic when I texlaxed last week. The date on my pic says 2007, I don't know why (I'll have to fix that). The file was too large to upload.
> 
> The pswd is *daephae*.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/brownbabydoll25/


 

I looked at your pics... you hair looks GREAT!!  If  I was in school,  Iwould be writing on the board right now:

I will not texlax
I will not texlax
I will not texlax
I will not texlax... 

You could easily pull off a wash an go... I would have to wash n... sit my butt down and do something with this mess!!!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Mar 13, 2008)

OKay, I really haven't posted in awhile either because:
1. _I'm actuall_y doing some work now at work!
2. I've been really busy/ out of town a lot
3. The conversations have been primarily geared to relaxed heads and thats not me

But those are pretty lame excuses 

I'll start with the easy part... Doing great with the water challenge. Drinking at least 6 cups a day, trying to do 10  

I have put myself on my own challenge this week: No sweets!  That's right ladies, no candy, no cookies, no brownies, no ice cream, no cheesecake.... need I go on!? So far so good I have a maaaajjjjooorrrr sweet tooth so this is a serious challenge for me! 

Now for the hair:
I have been having a lot of fun with my twistouts, rockin the twists, and even my afro!  Time really hasn't allowed me to wash my hair as often as I would like, so I have been sticking to my 1x per week

I'm  my Garnier Fructis moisture works 2 in 1, Pantene DC w/ Egg or ORS Hair Hayo, and HE Breaks Over. My breakage has decreased, but I still have A LOT of breakage, wet and dry. So this week I am going to use APhoGee to do a deeep protein treatment and the an ORS rep pack to see what happens. Here are a few pics...
Gotta get a fokti
Gotta get a fokti
Gotta get a fokti


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 13, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> I looked at your pics... you hair looks GREAT!!  If I was in school, Iwould be writing on the board right now:
> 
> I will not texlax
> I will not texlax
> ...


 
Hi cocopuff! I haven't talked to you in a month of Sundays! As far as me easily pulling off a wash n go...i'm not sre about that. My sister loves when I do it (especially with short hair) but ...I look like Carl Thomas (yes the singer! ) which is not a good look.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 13, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> OKay, I really haven't posted in awhile either because:
> 1. _I'm actuall_y doing some work now at work!
> 2. I've been really busy/ out of town a lot
> 3. The conversations have been primarily geared to relaxed heads and thats not me
> ...


 

Oh cocopuff! You're hair is gorgeous! Looks great ...if you didn't tell us about the breakage we wouldn't know. You sure it's not naturally shedding hairs?


----------



## cocopuff06 (Mar 13, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hi cocopuff! I haven't talked to you in a month of Sundays! As far as me easily pulling off a wash n go...i'm not sre about that. My sister loves when I do it (especially with short hair) but ...I look like *Carl Thomas (yes the singer! *) which is not a good look.


 

:rofl3:


----------



## cocopuff06 (Mar 13, 2008)

daephae said:


> Oh cocopuff! You're hair is gorgeous! Looks great ...if you didn't tell us about the breakage we wouldn't know. You sure it's not naturally shedding hairs?



Thank YOU!!! 

If  I took pictures of the bathroom floor, the living room floor... anywhere I walk when doing my hair, then you would know!! I'm cool with the shedding (with the white bulb on the end), I know that's natural. But I have little pieces of nappy naps all over the place after I do my hair and they are definitely not full strands. I think I have split ends too  I'm in denial of the fact that I may need to go get my hair done one good time by a natural hair care specialist, get it cut and all that good stuff, and that should put me at a better placeerplexed


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 13, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Thank YOU!!!
> 
> If I took pictures of the bathroom floor, the living room floor... anywhere I walk when doing my hair, then you would know!! I'm cool with the shedding (with the white bulb on the end), I know that's natural. But I have little pieces of nappy naps all over the place after I do my hair and they are definitely not full strands. I think I have split ends too  I'm in denial of the fact that I may need to go get my hair done one good time by a natural hair care specialist, get it cut and all that good stuff, and that should put me at a better placeerplexed


 

 I understand. I'm in need of a dusting myself but I don't trust anyone enough to do it for me.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Mar 13, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> I'm  my Garnier Fructis moisture works 2 in 1, Pantene DC w/ Egg or ORS Hair Hayo, and HE Breaks Over. My breakage has decreased, but I still have A LOT of breakage, wet and dry. So this week I am going to use APhoGee to do a deeep protein treatment and the an ORS rep pack to see what happens. Here are a few pics...
> Gotta get a fokti
> Gotta get a fokti
> Gotta get a fokti


 

your hair is so pretty!


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 13, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hi cocopuff! I haven't talked to you in a month of Sundays! As far as me easily pulling off a wash n go...i'm not sre about that. My sister loves when I do it (especially with short hair) but ...I look like Carl Thomas (yes the singer! ) which is not a good look.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 13, 2008)

_So ladies I know I said I was gonna wear my hair (my own hair with no weave) down and out (outside for ppl to see) for the first time in over 5 years on my Birthday. Well my Birthday is tomorrow and I am scared 2 death. I want to sooo bad but I dont know. I keep on trying to see what look will fit my face best and still make my hair look like it has some body this is sooo hard.... _


_I guess ima do it......  well I hope I do it_


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Y'all!  I'm back on the line.  I had went out with my girlfriend to this sushi resturant and gurl, when I tell you I have been sick for over a week!  It was the worst experience.  I wanted so bad to check in, all i could do was lurk and then, I couldn't even read anything.  I had to go back to bed.  There was no energy.  

Anywhoo, I tried not to neglect my mane.  I didn't wash it for over a week and finally when I did, I was thanking all of the ladies on LHCF for all of the wonderful suggestions.  

After I got well, I did my first clarifying shampoo and my hair felt so rejuvenated (did I spell that right?) Afterwards, I DC's with ORS Rep Pack and that stuff is the bomb.  I used Nexxus Humectress as a leave in with some Carefree Curl Gold, sealed with mango butter.  

My hair is so soft!  This nappy head is not even all that nappy.  Just a few tangles here and there.  Minimal breakage.  This is what's up!  I'm geeked.  Unfortunately I can't get it straightened yet because I'm in the boot camp challenge.  Next time I wash, I'll take a few pics for y'all to see my progress.

Take care,
Ivy


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Mar 13, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> _So ladies I know I said I was gonna wear my hair (my own hair with no weave) down and out (outside for ppl to see) for the first time in over 5 years on my Birthday. Well my Birthday is tomorrow and I am scared 2 death. I want to sooo bad but I dont know. I keep on trying to see what look will fit my face best and still make my hair look like it has some body this is sooo hard.... _
> 
> 
> _I guess ima do it......  well I hope I do it_


 
You can do it!  Your hair is beautiful.  

Wait a minute, the _real _reason you don't want to wear your real hair is because everybodies going to be gawking over it!    I feel your modesty. 

How are you thinking of wearing it?  I think a braid/twist out would be cute.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 13, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> _So ladies I know I said I was gonna wear my hair (my own hair with no weave) down and out (outside for ppl to see) for the first time in over 5 years on my Birthday. Well my Birthday is tomorrow and I am scared 2 death. I want to sooo bad but I dont know. I keep on trying to see what look will fit my face best and still make my hair look like it has some body this is sooo hard.... _
> 
> 
> _I guess ima do it......  well I hope I do it_



You can do it, Pr3tty!


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 13, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> You can do it! Your hair is beautiful.
> 
> Wait a minute, the _real _reason you don't want to wear your real hair is because everybodies going to be gawking over it!  I feel your modesty.
> 
> How are you thinking of wearing it? I think a braid/twist out would be cute.


 
I wish that was the reason wouldnt that be great.... Im doing straight Im going to wrap it right now and see in the morning


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 13, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> You can do it, Pr3tty!


 

I hope so Im just hoping in the morning I wont just wear it up. i really wanna do it... I really wanna


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 13, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Hey Y'all! I'm back on the line. I had went out with my girlfriend to this sushi resturant and gurl, when I tell you I have been sick for over a week! It was the worst experience. I wanted so bad to check in, all i could do was lurk and then, I couldn't even read anything. I had to go back to bed. There was no energy.
> 
> Anywhoo, I tried not to neglect my mane. I didn't wash it for over a week and finally when I did, I was thanking all of the ladies on LHCF for all of the wonderful suggestions.
> 
> ...


 


AWWW Im sorry u got sick but Im happy u made up with ur hair really soon


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Mar 13, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I hope so Im just hoping in the morning I wont just wear it up. i really wanna do it... I really wanna


 

just do it!!!  Please post pics too!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Mar 14, 2008)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> your hair is so pretty!



Thank you!!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Mar 14, 2008)

Okay, so I am sitting under the dryer right now after doing an Aphogee protein treatment... man my hair was as hard as a rock!! After washing that mess out, I couldn't open my ORS rep pac fast enough! And a put a whole lotta EVOO in too and now I'm gonna sit under this dryer for an hour and see what happens!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Mar 14, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Hey Y'all!  I'm back on the line.  I had went out with my girlfriend to this sushi resturant and gurl, when I tell you I have been sick for over a week!  It was the worst experience.  I wanted so bad to check in, all i could do was lurk and then, I couldn't even read anything.  I had to go back to bed.  There was no energy.
> 
> Anywhoo, I tried not to neglect my mane.  I didn't wash it for over a week and finally when I did, I was thanking all of the ladies on LHCF for all of the wonderful suggestions.
> 
> ...



Wow, I hate to hear you were down for the count, Ivy. Glad to see you're back and looking forward to progress pics!


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 14, 2008)

:birthday2 Happy Birthday to you!....:birthday2 Happy Birthday to you!!!.....Happy Birthday to *Pr3tty*.......Happy Birthday to you!!!!:birthday2   
​


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 14, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> :birthday2 Happy Birthday to you!....:birthday2 Happy Birthday to you!!!.....Happy Birthday to *Pr3tty*.......Happy Birthday to you!!!!:birthday2
> ​


 
Ahem, what she said. HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRETTY!!!!!!! MAY U HAVE A BLESSED DAY.


----------



## KLomax (Mar 14, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> _So ladies I know I said I was gonna wear my hair (my own hair with no weave) down and out (outside for ppl to see) for the first time in over 5 years on my Birthday. Well my Birthday is tomorrow and I am scared 2 death. I want to sooo bad but I dont know. I keep on trying to see what look will fit my face best and still make my hair look like it has some body this is sooo hard.... _
> 
> 
> _I guess ima do it......  well I hope I do it_


Do it! Do it!Do it!Do it!
(I'm cheering you on!!!)


----------



## KLomax (Mar 14, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Hey Y'all! I'm back on the line. I had went out with my girlfriend to this sushi resturant and gurl, when I tell you I have been sick for over a week! It was the worst experience. I wanted so bad to check in, all i could do was lurk and then, I couldn't even read anything. I had to go back to bed. There was no energy.
> 
> Anywhoo, I tried not to neglect my mane. I didn't wash it for over a week and finally when I did, I was thanking all of the ladies on LHCF for all of the wonderful suggestions.
> 
> ...


 
Oh Ivy...you poor thing...get well soon!


----------



## KLomax (Mar 14, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> :birthday2 Happy Birthday to you!....:birthday2 Happy Birthday to you!!!.....Happy Birthday to *Pr3tty*.......Happy Birthday to you!!!!:birthday2
> ​


Happy Birthday !!!! Pr3tty!!!
Where the party at?


----------



## KLomax (Mar 14, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> OKay, I really haven't posted in awhile either because:
> 1. _I'm actuall_y doing some work now at work!
> 2. I've been really busy/ out of town a lot
> 3. The conversations have been primarily geared to relaxed heads and thats not me
> ...


Coco, I'm loving the fro...Still breaking??? What leave in are you using?

I had this problem and it was corrected w/a moisturizing leave in(Daphae hooked me up).


----------



## noemi (Mar 14, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> :birthday2 Happy Birthday to you!....:birthday2 Happy Birthday to you!!!.....Happy Birthday to *Pr3tty*.......Happy Birthday to you!!!!:birthday2
> ​


 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PR3TTY!!!!!!*


----------



## noemi (Mar 14, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Happy Birthday !!!! Pr3tty!!!
> Where the party at?


 
YEAH, seriously, I'm coming to NYC tonight and I am not staying with my friend the whole time.  I want to get out in the city...


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Mar 14, 2008)

noemi said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY PR3TTY!!!!!!*


 
*Have a very happy birthday PR3TTY!!*   Cheers!!

How did your hair turn out?


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 14, 2008)

noemi said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY PR3TTY!!!!!!*


 
GO PR3TTY IT'S YO BURFDAY!


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 14, 2008)

noemi said:


> YEAH, seriously, I'm coming to NYC tonight and I am not staying with my friend the whole time. I want to get out in the city...


 
Girl I wanna know where the party at 2.... What part of NY you coming to?


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks ladies for all the bday wishes


I did wear my hair down I will post pics later


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 14, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Happy Birthday !!!! Pr3tty!!!
> Where the party at?


 

IDK where its at gurlll


----------



## lnana04 (Mar 14, 2008)

Well it's been a month of the newbie challenge with my sister. I compared pics of when she first started to now and it looks like it grew .5 an inch. Here's the comparison pictures. The second pic was after the over processed relaxer my mother gave her the other day.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 14, 2008)

First I wanna say Thanks to all the ladies who gave me kind words and helped me in deciding to wear my hair out today.....

Here is the pics I know its plain and boring looking and straight but I guess I was going for a straight wrap.... 

Plz dont laught at all my body fat


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Mar 14, 2008)

Pr3tty, now that's what I'm talking about.....did you feel any different wearing your hair out? Your hair has great length and it looks so healthy & it's shiny! I'm mad you said you have body fat, lol.....I don't see any!


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 14, 2008)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Pr3tty, now that's what I'm talking about.....did you feel any different wearing your hair out? Your hair has great length and it looks so healthy & it's shiny! I'm mad you said you have body fat, lol.....I don't see any!


 
 girl I need 2 hit the gym but thats a different story... I was so happy today and even thou at times I felt a lil weird about my hair being out but I made it thru the day and everytime I thought about running to the bathroom and putting it up I thought of you ladies and just told myself it is what it is..


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 15, 2008)

Happy B-day Pr3tty! And your hair is GORGEOUS! Love that shine! And you're almost APL too!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 15, 2008)

Your hair looks great Pretty!!!! and u are almost APL. Congrats!!!!! And I'm mad at that fat part myself. What fat?lol


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 15, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Happy B-day Pr3tty! And your hair is GORGEOUS! Love that shine! And you're almost APL too!


 
Thank you Galadriel I cant wait this is the stage where something usually goes wrong so I have my fingers cross


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 15, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Your hair looks great Pretty!!!! and u are almost APL. Congrats!!!!! And I'm mad at that fat part myself. What fat?lol


 
lol you guys are just being nice my lazy butt do need 2 hit the guy but thanks girl I appreciate it


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Mar 16, 2008)

Pr3tty your hair is cute.  It looks so shiny and healthy.  Don't worry, you are arming yourself with plenty of hair knowledge this time around.  You can't go anywhere but down gurl!  Down your back that it!


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I'm doing my update a little early b/c I got my hair done on Friday and got a big trim! I mean a BIG trim! My hair is more even now, and though I'm cringing over losing an inch or two, I think it was much needed. My ends are healthier, already thicker-looking, and now that I'm taking care of my hair, I know it will grow back and quickly. Here are the comparison pics (the pics on the left are before, and the pics on the right are afterward):






I know some of you said to just leave it alone, but it really bugged me how uneven my hair was, and my ends did need serious trimming. Ach! I guess I'm out of the March APL challenge . It looks like I'll make it around June.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 16, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm doing my update a little early b/c I got my hair done on Friday and got a big trim! I mean a BIG trim! My hair is more even now, and though I'm cringing over losing an inch or two, I think it was much needed. My ends are healthier, already thicker-looking, and now that I'm taking care of my hair, I know it will grow back and quickly. Here are the comparison pics (the pics on the left are before, and the pics on the right are afterward):
> 
> ...


 
I think it looks nice. I got my hair done yesterday and I got about 1/2 inch cut. So don't even feel bad. I needed a trim badly. But it looks great.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 16, 2008)

Galadriel your hair looks very pretty

and fiya we wanna see pics


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 16, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Pr3tty your hair is cute. It looks so shiny and healthy. Don't worry, you are arming yourself with plenty of hair knowledge this time around. You can't go anywhere but down gurl! Down your back that it!


 
 Thanx girl I hope so..


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 16, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Galadriel your hair looks very pretty
> 
> and fiya we wanna see pics


 
lol, i will post tomorrow. i left my camera at school.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement ladies!


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 16, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Ok here is my updated hair post. I don't see any new growth really, but maybe it's kinda scrunched up since I am 5 weeks post. I feel a little wavies going on in the roots,lol. I'm also gonna post a pic of the front of my hair and I would like to know if you guys think it is underprocessed. I had scratched when I put this perm on and it was burning so I had to wash it out quickly. I also updated and changed my Fotki album. I even attempted a full head roller set. My arms were so tired from rolling up my big head I almost quit.  It does look dry.


 
OT...I'm baaaack! Vacay was a blast. 

Leona, girl, your roots are the bomb! I wish I still had some texture after I relax. Personally I think this is healthier for your hair.


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 16, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Oh no! So sorry to hear that it burned . Did you mix in some oil (this is what I do, b/c I texlax and don't want bone strait either)?


 
I think I am going to try mixing a couple of tsp of olive oil into my relaxer next time....    Does it help moisturize or just "cut" the relaxer?


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 16, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I like your results.... I sooo wanna buy these but I have 2 wait until after I move and get back on top of my spending. My DH is not gonna let me handle the money anymore if he sees another hair product


 
I agree, pretty results!  Oh, lawd!  Here we go with those doggone curlformers!  My inner PJ wants some, too,  but my hair is so thick and I like the look of the pink and orange ones, I am afraid I will need 5-6 packs...


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 16, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hi Luscious! The answer will probably depend on the state of your hair once the braids are removed. I think the rule of thumb is:
> 
> Breaks when dry = Needs moisture
> 
> ...


 
ITA... I am such a fan now of the ORS line.   I love the Replenshing Paks!  Love them.  Try that- it will give moisture and strength.


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 16, 2008)

daephae said:


> *Oh cocopuff! You're hair is gorgeous!* Looks great ...if you didn't tell us about the breakage we wouldn't know. You sure it's not naturally shedding hairs?


 
ITA! GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 16, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> First I wanna say Thanks to all the ladies who gave me kind words and helped me in deciding to wear my hair out today.....
> 
> Here is the pics I know its plain and boring looking and straight but I guess I was going for a straight wrap....
> 
> Plz dont laught at all my body fat


 

I'm so glad you wore it down.  It looks so shiny and pretty!  It is growing and getting thicker, too!  

Did she say BF? Where???

*Happy B-day to all my lovely LHCF sisters I missed while on vacation!*


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 16, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm doing my update a little early b/c I got my hair done on Friday and got a big trim! I mean a BIG trim! My hair is more even now, and though I'm cringing over losing an inch or two, I think it was much needed. My ends are healthier, already thicker-looking, and now that I'm taking care of my hair, I know it will grow back and quickly. Here are the comparison pics (the pics on the left are before, and the pics on the right are afterward):
> 
> ...


 
I love it!  But now, you have no excuse to trim anymore for a while...  Let's keep each other straight on the scissors.  I really need help myself as I am a confirmed scissor addict...


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 16, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> OT...I'm baaaack! Vacay was a blast.
> 
> Leona, girl, your roots are the bomb! I wish I still had some texture after I relax. Personally I think this is healthier for your hair.


 
Im happy u had a good time.... We missed you


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome back Findingme!!! like pretty said, we missed you!!!


----------



## KLomax (Mar 17, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm doing my update a little early b/c I got my hair done on Friday and got a big trim! I mean a BIG trim! My hair is more even now, and though I'm cringing over losing an inch or two, I think it was much needed. My ends are healthier, already thicker-looking, and now that I'm taking care of my hair, I know it will grow back and quickly. Here are the comparison pics (the pics on the left are before, and the pics on the right are afterward):
> 
> ...


 

Your hair looks thick & healthy   ...NOW, back away from the scissors or we're gonna have ta


----------



## KLomax (Mar 17, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> OT...I'm baaaack! Vacay was a blast.
> 
> Leona, girl, your roots are the bomb! I wish I still had some texture after I relax. Personally I think this is healthier for your hair.


WELCOME BACK GURRRRL!!!!!


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 17, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Your hair looks thick & healthy   ...NOW, back away from the scissors or we're gonna have ta




LOL, slowly backing away


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 17, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I think I am going to try mixing a couple of tsp of olive oil into my relaxer next time....    Does it help moisturize or just "cut" the relaxer?




IMHO it helps to cut the relaxer. I used about 1 tbsp of olive oil in mine.


ETA: Welcome back from vacation!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey ya'll ...

Pr3tty...your hair looks good! Nice and shiny. Think positive, your hair is doing wonderfully. 

Galadriel...Your cut went well! Your ends looks really thick! I think it's hardest for people to retain fullness from root to tip. 

FindingMe...Welcome Back! Things weren't the same when you were gone!


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks Daephae, now I can really focus on healthy hair that will grow nicely .


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 18, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey ya'll ...
> 
> Pr3tty...your hair looks good! Nice and shiny. Think positive, your hair is doing wonderfully.
> 
> ...


 
*Thanks Ya'll!! Now I need a vacation from my vacation!* My 3 kids (8 yr old, 18 mo old and 37 year old husband) was drivin' me up a tree!! 

Daephae, how's your growing coming? I saw where you were having problems with the MSM! I want to try some of these growth aids but ya'll be scaring me with these stories. Have you heard of Boundless TResses? Supposedly, they have a growth aid that's more natural that a lot of ladies like. I'll see if I can find the thread...

ETA:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=122164&highlight=boundless+tresses

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=208607&highlight=boundless+tresses

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=200431&highlight=boundless+tresses

http://www.growthspecifics.com/


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 18, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *Thanks Ya'll!!  Now I need a vacation from my vacation!*  My 3 kids (8 yr old, 18 mo old and 37 year old husband) was drivin' me up a tree!!



I need one of those too.


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 18, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I agree, pretty results! Oh, lawd! Here we go with those doggone curlformers! My inner PJ wants some, too,  but my hair is so thick and I like the look of the pink and orange ones, I am afraid I will need 5-6 packs...


 

I know, I've been temped too get them too, I even viewed the youtube tutorial, but am still on the fence, because some say it's a job getting them in, in the beginning.  An t it looks like a lot of manipulation that has t be done on wet hair.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 18, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey ya'll ...
> 
> Pr3tty...your hair looks good! Nice and shiny. Think positive, your hair is doing wonderfully.
> 
> ...


 
Thanx girl Im trying 2 stay positive


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 18, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> OT...I'm baaaack! Vacay was a blast.
> 
> Leona, girl, your roots are the bomb! I wish I still had some texture after I relax. Personally I think this is healthier for your hair.


 
Welcome Back!!!! We missed you!


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 18, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I think I am going to try mixing a couple of tsp of olive oil into my relaxer next time.... Does it help moisturize or just "cut" the relaxer?


 

I've been mixing 2 teapoons to my relaxer and to me it seems like it does both, My hair comes out much smoother and shiner


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok ladies I have a BIG problem.... 

Ever since I got my relaxer I have been getting carried away with using heat. Ive been Flat ironing my hair..... I did it atleast 4 times since March 11. I was doing so good. I didnt use any heat at all for 3 months and now Im using it again I need to stop this is not good for my hair and I know it but I just love the way it looks after I use it. This is why I can never get beyond this point in my hair growing. Why do I know that this is wrong yet I still do it. I know its only 4 times but I shouldnt be doing it at all.

HELP ME​


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 18, 2008)

Ladies I have added Jassy to this thread I think she is doing a great job and I feel she is here to stay so plz welcome her to our lil circle


​


----------



## cocopuff06 (Mar 19, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Coco, I'm loving the fro...Still breaking??? What leave in are you using?
> 
> I had this problem and it was corrected w/a moisturizing leave in(Daphae hooked me up).


 
Thanks KLo!!

That could be the problem. I'm using Apogee leave in cond... its okay, but not great. Would love to find a better one. And suggestions?


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 19, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Ok ladies I have a BIG problem....
> 
> Ever since I got my relaxer I have been getting carried away with using heat. Ive been Flat ironing my hair..... I did it atleast 4 times since March 11. I was doing so good. I didnt use any heat at all for 3 months and now Im using it again I need to stop this is not good for my hair and I know it but I just love the way it looks after I use it. This is why I can never get beyond this point in my hair growing. Why do I know that this is wrong yet I still do it. I know its only 4 times but I shouldnt be doing it at all.
> 
> ...


 
*PR3TTY!!!  YOU DON"T WANT TO SEE ALL YOUR PROGRESS GO DOWN THE DRAIN, ...LITERALLY!!! * STOP IT!!!  

Rollersets and a wrap will give the same shine and smoothness.  I actually prefer rollersets for the shine and body they give my hair.  I have never been able to duplicate the bounce and body I get when I do my hair with a  flat iron...STOP IT STOP IT STOP IT


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 19, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Ladies I have added Jassy to this thread I think she is doing a great job and I feel she is here to stay so plz welcome her to our lil circle
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 


WELCOME, Jassy!!!!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome Jassy!!!!!


​


----------



## cocopuff06 (Mar 19, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Ok ladies I have a BIG problem....
> 
> Ever since I got my relaxer I have been getting carried away with using heat. Ive been Flat ironing my hair..... I did it atleast 4 times since March 11. I was doing so good. I didnt use any heat at all for 3 months and now Im using it again I need to stop this is not good for my hair and I know it but I just love the way it looks after I use it. This is why I can never get beyond this point in my hair growing. Why do I know that this is wrong yet I still do it. I know its only 4 times but I shouldnt be doing it at all.
> 
> ...


 
Pr3tty, back away from the flat iron!!! 

I know it is SOOOO tempting because your hair looked SOOOO beautiful when you flat ironed it on your birthday . But you are doing well and we want you to keep growing! Try doing twist outs or braid outs, or if you want it straight, do a rollerset. Since your relaxer is fresh, you won't even have to blow out your ends. Plus a rollerset will give you great volume! I have always had my hair in braids or bone straight, so having a fro, and twists, and twist outs are so new for me, but you are doing your hair a favor! And it will continue to love you for it!


----------



## KLomax (Mar 19, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Thanks KLo!!
> 
> That could be the problem. I'm using Apogee leave in cond... its okay, but not great. Would love to find a better one. And suggestions?


NTM silk touch leave in (moisturizing) really helped to stop my hair from breaking...also I have  EQP Mango butter (moisturizing)  in my hair(braid out)..I'll take out later in the day.

Is that Aphogee leave in protein?


----------



## KLomax (Mar 19, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *PR3TTY!!! YOU DON"T WANT TO SEE ALL YOUR PROGRESS GO DOWN THE DRAIN, ...LITERALLY!!! *STOP IT!!!
> 
> Rollersets and a wrap will give the same shine and smoothness. I actually prefer rollersets for the shine and body they give my hair. I have never been able to duplicate the bounce and body I get when I do my hair with a flat iron...STOP IT STOP IT STOP IT


 
Co-Signing.....knock it off!!!Don't make me up there and confiscate the flat iron.  How are you putting it up at night?


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 19, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *PR3TTY!!! YOU DON"T WANT TO SEE ALL YOUR PROGRESS GO DOWN THE DRAIN, ...LITERALLY!!! *STOP IT!!!
> 
> Rollersets and a wrap will give the same shine and smoothness. I actually prefer rollersets for the shine and body they give my hair. I have never been able to duplicate the bounce and body I get when I do my hair with a flat iron...STOP IT STOP IT STOP IT


 
ITA! Pr3tty, you betta stop that! 
I heat style as well, but *ONLY ON WASH DAYS!* Come hell or high water, if it's not a wash day, I'm not applying heat...NO MATTER HOW BAD MY HAIR LOOKS (after all, what looks bad to me, looks GREAT to everyone else )! I agree with FindingMe, a rollerset is great. If you like the sleek look, after you take out the rollers, wrap your hair around...add a little leave-in...wrap saran wrap around it...sit under the dryer for 5 or 10 minutes. It will relax the curls for a flatter look but the "bump" will be locked in place. You don't need those flat irons!

ETA: Not to mention, what type of heat protection are you using? Please tell me that your using something!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 19, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Thanks KLo!!
> 
> That could be the problem. I'm using Apogee leave in cond... its okay, but not great. Would love to find a better one. And suggestions?


 
Hey coco...if its breaking while dry you need more moisture. Aphoghee is protein. I'm protein sensitive so I can't mess with Aphoghee at all! I would suggest NTM Silk Touch or Mango Butter just as Klomax recommended. I also use Elasta QP Recovery Oil Moisturizer. 

A few more tips:

Make sure you seal the moisture with a light coating of oil! That's key.
Add a water based leave in after washing. To combat my dryness, I add a water based leave in (Elasta QP H-Two), a creme based leave in (Oil Recovery), AND seal with oil before styling (Usually jojoba, EVOO, Coconut, Peppermint, Vatika, or some combo of these). After my hair dries, I add the creme leave in and the oil AGAIN. It sounds like a lot, but my hair DRINKS IT UP! Plus, I only use a dime/nickel sized amount each time.
How often are you DC'ing and what type are you using?


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 19, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Ladies I have added Jassy to this thread I think she is doing a great job and I feel she is here to stay so plz welcome her to our lil circle
> 
> 
> ​





Welcome Jassy!


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 19, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Ok ladies I have a BIG problem....
> 
> Ever since I got my relaxer I have been getting carried away with using heat. Ive been Flat ironing my hair..... I did it atleast 4 times since March 11. I was doing so good. I didnt use any heat at all for 3 months and now Im using it again I need to stop this is not good for my hair and I know it but I just love the way it looks after I use it. This is why I can never get beyond this point in my hair growing. Why do I know that this is wrong yet I still do it. I know its only 4 times but I shouldnt be doing it at all.
> 
> HELP ME​




Pr3tty, I know it's tempting, but stay away from the heat! The other ladies suggested some great alternatives. When I'm tempted to use heat, I just go and co-wash and put an end to the madness .  Since I'm addicted to co-washing, I keep doing it (in addition to my bi-weekly shampoo washes) and I forget about the heat.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 19, 2008)

WELCOME JASSY!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 19, 2008)

pretty!!! stop, and back away from the flat iron!!! lol, try to reduce to every wash day. I only flat iron mine once a week after i wash. Or reduce to every other wash day/week. u can do it.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 19, 2008)

And Jassy, i finally checked out your fotki and i love the braids girl. They really look nice on you. 

And why do i post more in the other thread than this one? lol, i'm all confused.


----------



## KLomax (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome Jassy
 ​


----------



## noemi (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome Jassy!  

Well, I've been revamping my regimen, tweaking the last few things.  I've been on a mission to prevent all breakage.  I have changed my moisturizer to LeKair Olive Oil Cream, I'm adding Infusium 23 original formula to my leave ins, and I will be using Aphogee 2 minute Keratin reconstructor to weekly use along with my QH for deep conditioning.  I got part 1 of my Pibbs, but I will only be using it for DC's until I reach my goal.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks ladies for the warm welcome. Im movin on up like the Jeffersons! I look forword to getting to know you all ( those that I dont know already). 
Ill read through the thread so I can catch up on whats going on, and so I dont ask a bunch of question that have already been answered. 
Thanks again ladies


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks daephae, I was laughing at your siggy. Im hidding too, atleast until I reach my first goal.




daephae said:


> WELCOME JASSY!


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok ladies I hear you all Im gonna try..... I WONT USE MY FLAT IRON I CAN DO IT..... Lord I hope I can NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I KNOW I CAN... Can yall see this is driving me crazy. Okay I dont need heat Im gonna rollerset this weekend and we'll see how it turns out


----------



## KLomax (Mar 20, 2008)

KLomax said:


> NTM silk touch leave in (moisturizing) really helped to stop my hair from breaking...also I have EQP Mango butter (moisturizing) in my hair(braid out)..I'll take out later in the day.
> 
> Is that Aphogee leave in protein?


 
OK Y'all this weeks braid out was a disaster...more specifically a flat stringy mess ...so much for tweaking...back to the drawing board...I cheat set/flat ironed roots and braided with mango butter...I think the mango butter was too thick and oily for my hair....I have to go back and look at last weeks journal.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 20, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Thanks daephae, I was laughing at your siggy. Im hidding too, atleast until I reach my first goal.


 
You're welcome! Yeah, it's no fun to post pics alot. It's like watching grass grow......I'm gonna take a pic May 14th (my three month mark for my fotki) but I probably won't post a real progress pic on the board until August 14 (six months). 

HHG!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 20, 2008)

KLomax said:


> OK Y'all this weeks braid out was a disaster...more specifically a flat stringy mess ...so much for tweaking...back to the drawing board...I cheat set/flat ironed roots and braided with mango butter...I think the mango butter was too thick and oily for my hair....I have to go back and look at last weeks journal.


 
Hi KLomax! About the braid out...maybe you should try a mousse? I saw Organix has a mousse I think it's called Coconut Milk...they sell it in CVS, Target and other drugstores..it's supposed to be light. Also, how much Mango Butter are you using?

***Off to find info on Organix Coconut Milk Weightless Mousse***

ETA: http://www.organixhair.com/coconutmilk.asp 

This line is on my wishlist!


----------



## KLomax (Mar 20, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hi KLomax! About the braid out...maybe you should try a mousse? I saw Organix has a mousse I think it's called Coconut Milk...they sell it in CVS..it's supposed to be light. Also, how much Mango Butter are you using?
> 
> ***Off to find info on Organix Coconut Milk Mousse***


My hair was like:realitycheck:...it just laid down and played dead....evidently it was TOO much.....Coconut Milk Mousse huh?


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 20, 2008)

KLomax said:


> My hair was like:realitycheck:...*it just laid down and played dead*....evidently it was TOO much.....Coconut Milk Mousse huh?


 
...hilarious!

Here's a link to the Organix site, in case you overlooked it above.
http://www.organixhair.com/coconutmilk.asp

Here's a page of threads about the Organix line. The line is apparently lighweight (which I think would be ideal for you). It's also sulfate free.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/search.php?searchid=3741887


----------



## KLomax (Mar 20, 2008)

daephae said:


> ...hilarious!
> 
> Here's a link to the Organix site, in case you overlooked it above.
> http://www.organixhair.com/coconutmilk.asp
> ...


 
 The mousse, styling cream & anti breakage serum all look promising.   I'ma check it out. The last time I took your advise my hair really improved. I saw these products in Walmart.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 20, 2008)

KLomax said:


> The mousse, styling cream & anti breakage serum all look promising. I'ma check it out. *The last time I took your advise my hair really improved*. I saw these products in Walmart.


 
AWWW...that's so sweet to say! Thanks! Glad I could help. I've never Organix though I can't wait to try it. I closely follow what Gymfreak recommends because she's very knowledgeable and our hair seems to be similar. She seems to like the Organix line as well as Aubrey Organics GPB. Some people you just come to trust, ya know?


----------



## cocopuff06 (Mar 20, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey coco...if its breaking while dry you need more moisture. Aphoghee is protein. I'm protein sensitive so I can't mess with Aphoghee at all! I would suggest NTM Silk Touch or Mango Butter just as Klomax recommended. I also use Elasta QP Recovery Oil Moisturizer.
> 
> A few more tips:
> 
> ...


 

Girl, you really know what you are talkin about!! I love it!! 

My hair breaks when its wet, it breaks its dry... it just breaks all the time!  Sometimes its little pieces, sometimes its long strands, sometimes little clumps... its amazing that I still have so much hair! I kinda attribute it to tbe fact that i dont comb it at all (I can't pull a comb thru this stuff ) and so when I do manipulate it, I am losing the hair that I would have lost daily...

I am definitely going to try that NTM Silk Touch (that's Neutrogena Triple Moisture, right?erplexed) 

I DC every time I wash (1-2X per week) My last two times I have done a ORS rep pak with EVOO under the dryer for an hour and my hair  it! The time before I did that after doing the aphogee treatment (the one that makes your hair as hard as a rock!) Still lots of breakage....


----------



## cocopuff06 (Mar 20, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> ITA! GORGEOUS!!!!


 
Thanks FM!!! And its so good to have you back!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 20, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Girl, you really know what you are talkin about!! I love it!!
> 
> My hair breaks when its wet, it breaks its dry... it just breaks all the time!  Sometimes its little pieces, sometimes its long strands, sometimes little clumps... its amazing that I still have so much hair! I kinda attribute it to tbe fact that i dont comb it at all (I can't pull a comb thru this stuff ) and so when I do manipulate it, I am losing the hair that I would have lost daily...
> 
> ...


 
 Girl, I'm learning just like everybody else...but dryness was my issue so I'm getting kinda good at diagnosing those problems. I would say lay off the Aphoghee 2 step (hardcore)...maybe it's too strong for you? Also how about trying another type of reconstructor like Aphoghee 2 minute Reconstructor. At this point I think you hair is looking for balance. The key is finding the correct mositure/protein balance and keeping it there. I think you should try another Deep Conditioner as well. If it's breaking while wet and dry maybe it's something that you're using that's causing it?

ETA: Also if you're not combing, it would be natural to lose some hair...I think 50-150 strands a day?


----------



## cocopuff06 (Mar 20, 2008)

Okay ladies... I'm throwing in the towel... 
I have been struggling with this hair since Feb 6... and I am actually proud of myself for having it out this long, because I usually braid it up the next day. But this is entirely too much work. My schedule is beyond hectic, and for the past 6 weeks I have had to sacrifice much needed and time at the and its making me feel like . I have too much breakage, and I'm tired of vaccumming my bathroom floor!  But I have learned too much here to give up on hair care. I am going to get my hair braided, in some form, and do my own C&G method. So I will still keep a regimin and I am still on the path to growing my hair. 
I knew I had to give it up because last night I fell asleep without doing anything to my hair because I was SO TIRED and this morning I HAD to wash this mess and just rock a small, tight  which is SO not me!! My co-workers were like " Ummm... did you cut your hair!?" I'm like NO, its called shrinkage!     

I don't know if this puts me out of the challenge (pr3tty, you be the judge) If it does, then I'll be sad, but it is what it is... if not, then I'll continue to post my pics and reggie and stuff


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 20, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Okay ladies... I'm throwing in the towel...
> I have been struggling with this hair since Feb 6... and I am actually proud of myself for having it out this long, because I usually braid it up the next day. But this is entirely too much work. My schedule is beyond hectic, and for the past 6 weeks I have had to sacrifice much needed and time at the and its making me feel like . I have too much breakage, and I'm tired of vaccumming my bathroom floor!  But I have learned too much here to give up on hair care. I am going to get my hair braided, in some form, and do my own C&G method. So I will still keep a regimin and I am still on the path to growing my hair.
> I knew I had to give it up because last night I fell asleep without doing anything to my hair because I was SO TIRED and this morning I HAD to wash this mess and just rock a small, tight  which is SO not me!! My co-workers were like " Ummm... did you cut your hair!?" I'm like NO, its called shrinkage!
> 
> I don't know if this puts me out of the challenge (pr3tty, you be the judge) If it does, then I'll be sad, but it is what it is... if not, then I'll continue to post my pics and reggie and stuff


 
Hey girlie, I understand. What are you gonna do after you take the braids out? I hope you still check in from time to time...let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 20, 2008)

KLo, check CVS. I saw the organix line the other day and the poo and conditioner had rebates on them, FULL rebates. Maybe some of the other products have them as well? 


KLomax said:


> The mousse, styling cream & anti breakage serum all look promising. I'ma check it out. The last time I took your advise my hair really improved. I saw these products in Walmart.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanx fiya, LOL at the bolded. 



fiya'slovechild said:


> And Jassy, i finally checked out your fotki and i love the braids girl. They really look nice on you.
> 
> *And why do i post more in the other thread than this one? lol, i'm all confused*.


----------



## KLomax (Mar 20, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> KLo, check CVS. I saw the organix line the other day and the poo and conditioner had rebates on them, FULL rebates. Maybe some of the other products have them as well?


 Thanks Jassy. I will check it out.


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 20, 2008)

On another note, I have fallen prey to the forum madness. Everytime I read a thread or something new I want to try it. My latest thing is that I am trying to find something that I like just as much as the OJON line, but less expensive.

I have been trying several different pre-poo oils and hydrating poo and cons, but I don't think I have come up with anything that I like as much as using all the items in the OJON line exclusively.

Last thing I tried last night was Walgreen's bioinfusion line. http://www.walgreens.com/search/search_results.jsp?_dyncharset=ASCII&term=olive+oil (scroll down page) Anyone tried this? 

I used their shampoo, DC (sat under cap with heat 15 m), leave-in con and shine serum. I thought my hair was going to come out bouncin' and behavin'. It actually came out soft and fluffy, but there was _NO_ shine and my hair was so dull and looked lifeless. erplexed I had to bust out my coconut oil and Keracare High Sheen Glossifier to give me some shine this morning. I am also 8 weeks post, so not sure if that was a factor as well?

All in all, the products were OK (they are on sale this week, so I decided to splurge), but I used larger rollers for my blowout this time and I think I like slightly more curl to my hair. It did well enough for me to use the remainder of the products I bought. Either curled or completely straight is how I like my hair...to me, this in-between looks slightly grannyish...

Pics below...click to make them larger...


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 20, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Okay ladies... I'm throwing in the towel...
> I have been struggling with this hair since Feb 6... and I am actually proud of myself for having it out this long, because I usually braid it up the next day. But this is entirely too much work. My schedule is beyond hectic, and for the past 6 weeks I have had to sacrifice much needed and time at the and its making me feel like . I have too much breakage, and I'm tired of vaccumming my bathroom floor!  But I have learned too much here to give up on hair care. I am going to get my hair braided, in some form, and do my own C&G method. So I will still keep a regimin and I am still on the path to growing my hair.
> I knew I had to give it up because last night I fell asleep without doing anything to my hair because I was SO TIRED and this morning I HAD to wash this mess and just rock a small, tight  which is SO not me!! My co-workers were like " Ummm... did you cut your hair!?" I'm like NO, its called shrinkage!
> 
> I don't know if this puts me out of the challenge (pr3tty, you be the judge) If it does, then I'll be sad, but it is what it is... if not, then I'll continue to post my pics and reggie and stuff


 
awww..please check in from time to time to let us know how your are growing...we'll miss ya!


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 20, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Okay ladies... I'm throwing in the towel...
> I have been struggling with this hair since Feb 6... and I am actually proud of myself for having it out this long, because I usually braid it up the next day. But this is entirely too much work. My schedule is beyond hectic, and for the past 6 weeks I have had to sacrifice much needed and time at the and its making me feel like . I have too much breakage, and I'm tired of vaccumming my bathroom floor!  But I have learned too much here to give up on hair care. I am going to get my hair braided, in some form, and do my own C&G method. So I will still keep a regimin and I am still on the path to growing my hair.
> I knew I had to give it up because last night I fell asleep without doing anything to my hair because I was SO TIRED and this morning I HAD to wash this mess and just rock a small, tight  which is SO not me!! My co-workers were like " Ummm... did you cut your hair!?" I'm like NO, its called shrinkage!
> 
> I don't know if this puts me out of the challenge (pr3tty, you be the judge) If it does, then I'll be sad, but it is what it is... if not, then I'll continue to post my pics and reggie and stuff


 
*CoCopuff You can no longer be apart of this thread bc u r getting braids*.... Child please you should know us better than that and be able to tell that this is a group of hair growing women thats here for each other we r not stuck on what you have to do its whats best for you and whats best for your hair. We might be able to learn something from you being in braids. Im interest in the C&G method we all learn from the different things we all do and thats what makes what we have here so great sooo to answer your question u do not have to stop being apart of this thread bc u have braids. This challenge is to get to your goal the best way you can instead of a specific challenge that you only have to do what theyre doing.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 21, 2008)

CoCopuff, I completely agree with pr3tty getting braids does not mean you can no longer be apart of this thread. We do learn from each other, If we are all doing the same exact thing, how much can we really learn. While your hair is in braids take regular photos of the new grow, to track you progress, and also share with us. We would love to hear how things are working for you, so please dont feel that you can no longer be part of the group. 
Oh, and I just started wearing braids this week. Just large box braids that I curl and put up in the pony. They dont last too long; about a week or so. But its nice because I can take them out weekly do my routine and put them back in for the week. It saves so much time and stress during the week, I love it. Maybe you can consider something like this. I have a pic in my fotki if you want to check it out. HTH



pr3tty said:


> *CoCopuff You can no longer be apart of this thread bc u r getting braids*.... Child please you should know us better than that and be able to tell that this is a group of hair growing women thats here for each other we r not stuck on what you have to do its whats best for you and whats best for your hair. We might be able to learn something from you being in braids. Im interest in the C&G method we all learn from the different things we all do and thats what makes what we have here so great sooo to answer your question u do not have to stop being apart of this thread bc u have braids. This challenge is to get to your goal the best way you can instead of a specific challenge that you only have to do what theyre doing.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy Easter ladies!

This is my easter hairstyle (I did a braidout). Didn't come out too great b/c I did it on dry hair and just moisturized it. I put rollers on the ends and slept in the braids overnight and took them out this morning. It looks ok...I guess .



















I'm planning on washing (w/ my Carol's Daughter Rosemary Mint shampoo) and dc'ing w/ LeKair aloe cholesterol (yes, I hopped on the cholesterol bandwagon LOL).

I'm just going to bun and do updos the rest of the week.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy Easter Ladies!!!!!​Galadriel,your hair looks really pretty. I love the shine. How is the carols daughter working for you?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy Easter ladies!!!!!


And I like the Braidout Galadriel. I would like to know about Carol's Daughter as well.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 23, 2008)

I had a braidout today too but I didnt take pics I might tonight thou. I think I like it


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 24, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Happy Easter Ladies!!!!!​Galadriel,your hair looks really pretty. I love the shine. How is the carols daughter working for you?





Thanks Jassy and Fiya. I like the shampoo so far; it doesn't leave my hair feeling stripped. The smell is marvelous.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey Ladies, I hope everyone had a blessed Resurrection Day! I did rollerset last Thursday (YAY?) I'm happy that my hair is long enough to roll (I have a pic that I'll post tomorrow). HOWEVER it was a country, granny lookin' mess! LOL. I bumped it out, saran wrapped, tried to pin it up...nothing helped! I've come to the conclusion that I need another 2 inches to be able to wear a rollerset proudly.  

But I'm happy that I made progress. In one short month!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Mar 24, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *CoCopuff You can no longer be apart of this thread bc u r getting braids*.... Child please you should know us better than that and be able to tell that this is a group of hair growing women thats here for each other we r not stuck on what you have to do its whats best for you and whats best for your hair. We might be able to learn something from you being in braids. Im interest in the C&G method we all learn from the different things we all do and thats what makes what we have here so great sooo to answer your question u do not have to stop being apart of this thread bc u have braids. This challenge is to get to your goal the best way you can instead of a specific challenge that you only have to do what theyre doing.


 


Jassy28 said:


> CoCopuff, I completely agree with pr3tty getting braids does not mean you can no longer be apart of this thread. We do learn from each other, If we are all doing the same exact thing, how much can we really learn. While your hair is in braids take regular photos of the new grow, to track you progress, and also share with us. We would love to hear how things are working for you, so please dont feel that you can no longer be part of the group.
> Oh, and I just started wearing braids this week. Just large box braids that I curl and put up in the pony. They dont last too long; about a week or so. But its nice because I can take them out weekly do my routine and put them back in for the week. It saves so much time and stress during the week, I love it. Maybe you can consider something like this. I have a pic in my fotki if you want to check it out. HTH


 

*Big Smile*​Ladies, you are right! Some of these other challenges require you to have your hair in a certain style or follow a specific process, but we are just trying to grow our hair by any means necessary!  Keeping up with this challenge will keep me from getting lazy and not taking care of my actual hair while in these kinky twists. I have A LOT of pics (I'm a camera nut!) of my hair before the twists... I definitely made some progress So once I get myself back schedule I will figure out my new reg and post pics!​ 
BTW, all of you who are in love with ORS replenishing paks, try adding EVOO to it and sit under the dryer for 45 minutes or so... ​


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 24, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> *Big Smile*​
> Ladies, you are right! Some of these other challenges require you to have your hair in a certain style or follow a specific process, but we are just trying to grow our hair by any means necessary!  Keeping up with this challenge will keep me from getting lazy and not taking care of my actual hair while in these kinky twists. I have A LOT of pics (I'm a camera nut!) of my hair before the twists... I definitely made some progress So once I get myself back schedule I will figure out my new reg and post pics!​
> 
> *BTW, all of you who are in love with ORS replenishing paks, try adding EVOO to it and sit under the dryer for 45 minutes or so*... ​


 

Oh yeah? (While rubbing my chin in deep thought).


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 24, 2008)

I tried castor oil on saturday night Im hoping to get some thickness from this. I hate the smell soooo much but Im gonna try and stick to it.

Anyone else using Castor Oil??


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 24, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey Ladies, I hope everyone had a blessed Resurrection Day! I did rollerset last Thursday (YAY?) I'm happy that my hair is long enough to roll (I have a pic that I'll post tomorrow). HOWEVER it was a country, granny lookin' mess! LOL. I bumped it out, saran wrapped, tried to pin it up...nothing helped! I've come to the conclusion that I need another 2 inches to be able to wear a rollerset proudly.
> 
> But I'm happy that I made progress. In one short month!


 
Cant wait 2 see the pic


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello Ladies, I havn't been doing much with my hair since I am wearing braids. I have been using mn about 4 days a week. I would use it more but its so oily, and it leaves my hair wet. Im going to work on a better mix once I finish up what I have used.

Has anyone tried the Wen line of products, they seem great. I read reviews about the line on QVC and all the AA women really loved and thought it was great for their hair. I am thinking about purchasing after I finish up the Ojon (which I have a lot of). The only bad thing is the price. The stuff is pricey and you have to use alot, 16-32 pumps from what I have read. That alot of product, but if its as good as they say it is maybe its worth it.


----------



## KLomax (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey Y'all


Lot's to say  so here goes. No  this week until Fri or Sat...my DD(pic taker went out of town and took the  w/her ). 


*Cocopuff *good luck w/ the braids...don't forget...moisturize moisturize.​ 
*Daephae* & *Jassy* I purchased the Organix Coconut Milk weightless mousse w/the free rebate at CVS...I can't wait to use it...back to tweaking the braidout. I won't quit until I get it right. The 1st braid out was still the best(couldn't leave well enough alone.)​ 
*Pr3tty* how's the flat iron withdrawl? Have you tried cross wrapping to keep your hair straight overnight? I use castor oil on my ends and hair line only after NTM so the smell doesn't bother me.​ 
*Daephae *congrats on the roller set can't wait to see the pics.​ 
*Finding Me* your hair is beautiful...lots of I had to put on my .​ 
*Jassy* you have braid skills for real...good job .​ 
*Galadriel *nice braid out .​ 
OK I'm done. Whew!!!!


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 24, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hey Y'all
> 
> 
> Lot's to say  so here goes. No  this week until Fri or Sat...my DD(pic taker went out off town and took the  w/her ).
> ...


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 24, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I tried castor oil on saturday night Im hoping to get some thickness from this. I hate the smell soooo much but Im gonna try and stick to it.
> 
> Anyone else using Castor Oil??


 
I use castor oil, but i mix mine with EVOO. I can't stand the smell of either, but it goes away pretty fast. I do love it though for to add to my pre poos.


----------



## samantha_4107 (Mar 24, 2008)

I think I figured out part of my hair thinning issue. Oil is Not moisturizer. Duhh.  I had added protein thinking it would help but all my hair wanted was moisture and oil is to seal. There is suppose to be a balance between protein and moisture. Ignorance is not bliss, it cost me hair. Live and learn. 

I have a q though is it there a better time of day to moisturize (day or night).


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 24, 2008)

samantha_4107 said:


> I think I figured out part of my hair thinning issue. Oil is Not moisturizer. Duhh.  I had added protein thinking it would help but all my hair wanted was moisture and oil is to seal. There is suppose to be a balance between protein and moisture. Ignorance is not bliss, it cost me hair. Live and learn.
> 
> I have a q though is it there a better time of day to moisturize (day or night).


 
I didn't know that either . Pre LHCF I always thought oil was moisture, just as most of us did...don't feel bad. Depending on your moisture needs you can do it twice a day in the morning and at night or at least until your problem is corrected. If you choose both am/pm make sure not to use too much. A nickel/quarter size amount is probably enough depending on your hair length. I use a dime size twice a day. Also wait a few minutes before combing (to allow the moisturizer to dry some) or you'll lose any curls you may have.

It really depends on your preference and how you wear your hair.

ETA: Sitting here thinking about the moisture/sealing issue...I don't even think most STYLISTS know that! I've spent thousands on my hair over the years and battled problems with "dandruff"...plenty of stylists poured oil and grease on my scalp but NOT ONE stylist ever told me to moisturize and seal.  

Makes me wonder what cosmotology school is teaching them.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 24, 2008)

samantha_4107 said:


> I think I figured out part of my hair thinning issue. Oil is Not moisturizer. Duhh.  I had added protein thinking it would help but all my hair wanted was moisture and oil is to seal. There is suppose to be a balance between protein and moisture. Ignorance is not bliss, it cost me hair. Live and learn.
> 
> I have a q though is it there a better time of day to moisturize (day or night).


 
Hey Samantha. I don't think there is a certain time. Most people do it at night before wrapping, or putting a bonnet on before bed. But you can do it anytime of the day. I choose to do it morning and night because i lack moisture. HTH.


----------



## samantha_4107 (Mar 24, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Hey Samantha. I don't think there is a certain time. Most people do it at night before wrapping, or putting a bonnet on before bed. But you can do it anytime of the day. I choose to do it morning and night because i lack moisture. HTH.


 
Thanks fiya'slovechild,

I'll probably go for twice a day until my hair returns to normal. Although I'm not quite sure what that is yet .  But thanks to a great support group I will get there.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 24, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hey Y'all
> 
> 
> Lot's to say  so here goes. No  this week until Fri or Sat...my DD(pic taker went out off town and took the  w/her ).
> ...


 
I'm sooo fiending over your Organix Mousse results!  I can't wait! 

I was gonna post my pics but my camera cord (usb?) is MIA...


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello Ladies!!!! Sorry to be away from the board for sooo long but I have been uber busy!!!! Here's my update:

1. Having no internet access for 3 weeks has shown me that I have become an internet junkie, and that I CANNOT live without it

2. Losing my camera for a week was one of the most devasting things that has happened to me this year. All I could think of was how my dad was going to kill me, that I lost soo many cute pics that I could no longer post, and how my dad was going to KILL me! Somehow, I managed to find my camera (stuck underneath passenger's seat of my friends car) and now I can upload my pics!

3. I flatironed my hair for the first time in almost 6 months! It came out so well! My hair grew! Yipeeee!!!! Unfortunately my camera was lost during this time period and no documentation of my straightened hair occured. 

4. I caved in and bought curlfomers (the blue and green ones). I love them! They are super easy to use and my hair turned out great. The only downside was that I should have bought the longer ones. I underestimated the length of my hair and so on some curlers some of my hair stuck out of the end and did not curl (frizzy). Again I had no camera to document this.

5. Thank you FindingMe for the the hair suggestions. I ended up wearing it pulled back in a low pony. I will post pics

6. I went to NYC this past weekend for a minority medical student conference and I had so much fun. The majority of the time I wore my hair curly, since I had used curlformers. For the banquet I wore my hair in the gorgeous bun!! I couldn't believe how big it was!! 

7. I've been keeping up with my regimen and overall I am pleased with my progress. I will post pics as soon as I upload them

8. Happy birthday to all Ladies born in March!!!!


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 24, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey Ladies, I hope everyone had a blessed Resurrection Day! I did rollerset last Thursday (YAY?) I'm happy that my hair is long enough to roll (I have a pic that I'll post tomorrow). HOWEVER it was a country, granny lookin' mess! LOL. I bumped it out, saran wrapped, tried to pin it up...nothing helped! I've come to the conclusion that I need another 2 inches to be able to wear a rollerset proudly.
> 
> But I'm happy that I made progress. In one short month!



You'll be rollersetting in no time!


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 24, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> BTW, all of you who are in love with ORS replenishing paks, try adding EVOO to it and sit under the dryer for 45 minutes or so... ​




Ooohh! I'm on it


----------



## KLomax (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Y'all...I went and ordered something else...I swear I couldn't help it...a natural board member hipped me to this non chemical temporary hair straightener w/thermal heat protection. Y'all know my hair won't stay straight more than 1-2 days after flat ironing :locks:. LHCFer said her natural stayed straight 7-8 days. So I had to check it out!!






I ordered it from HSN...has anybody here ever tried it? If it doesn't work I'm sending it back. Hopefully if will be here in a few days and I can use it this weekend.


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 25, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Ooohh! I'm on it


 
me, too!  EVOO + ORS REP PAK,  ooohh!  Now they got me on this doggone hair steamer thing.  I believe the ORS/EVOO combo with steam would make my hair lucious....


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 25, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hey Y'all...I went and ordered something else...I swear I couldn't help it...a natural board member hipped me to this non chemical temporary hair straightener w/thermal heat protection. Y'all know my hair won't stay straight more than 1-2 days after flat ironing :locks:. LHCFer said her natural stayed straight 7-8 days. So I had to check it out!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'd be interested to see how well it works...My hair is ok with the straightening and staying straight after, so it's just curiosity for me.  Meanwhile, I am still waiting on my Boundless Tresses hair growth oil.  My hair seems to be growing at the rate of a snail sleeping...erplexed


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 25, 2008)

KLomax said:


> *Galadriel *nice braid out .​



Thanks!!! I'm going to keep working on it though


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 25, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hello Ladies, I havn't been doing much with my hair since I am wearing braids. I have been using mn about 4 days a week. I would use it more but its so oily, and it leaves my hair wet. Im going to work on a better mix once I finish up what I have used.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Wen line of products, they seem great. I read reviews about the line on QVC and all the AA women really loved and thought it was great for their hair. I am thinking about purchasing after I finish up the Ojon (which I have a lot of). The only bad thing is the price. The stuff is pricey and you have to use alot, 16-32 pumps from what I have read. That alot of product, but if its as good as they say it is maybe its worth it.


 
Here are some threads from LHCF on it as I looked it up for a friend:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=168707&highlight=WEN

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=171583&highlight=WEN

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=145359&highlight=WEN&page=2

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=135403&highlight=WEN

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=74252&highlight=WEN

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=96959&highlight=WEN

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=95666&highlight=WEN


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 25, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hey Y'all...I went and ordered something else...I swear I couldn't help it...a natural board member hipped me to this non chemical temporary hair straightener w/thermal heat protection. Y'all know my hair won't stay straight more than 1-2 days after flat ironing :locks:. LHCFer said her natural stayed straight 7-8 days. So I had to check it out!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I recieved a small sample of both when i ordered my Maxiglide. What the bottle said was apply while hair was still damp. So i did, well first i mixed a little of both and rubbed it in. Then i blow dried and flat ironed. My hair felt the same as it always does, so i can't say if it was straighter from this or not. My hair did get really straight though, so it could be good. But try it out for yourself.


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 25, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey Ladies, I hope everyone had a blessed Resurrection Day! I did rollerset last Thursday (YAY?) I'm happy that my hair is long enough to roll (I have a pic that I'll post tomorrow). HOWEVER it was a country, granny lookin' mess! LOL. I bumped it out, saran wrapped, tried to pin it up...nothing helped! I've come to the conclusion that I need another 2 inches to be able to wear a rollerset proudly.
> 
> But I'm happy that I made progress. In one short month!


 
What size rollers did you use?  You can use the smaller ones and still blow out the roots with a small roundbrush so it won't look so granny-ish...all my roller-sets look that way if I don't blow out the roots first, even for a saran wrap style


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 25, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> Hello Ladies!!!! Sorry to be away from the board for sooo long but I have been uber busy!!!! Here's my update:
> 
> 1. Having no internet access for 3 weeks has shown me that I have become an internet junkie, and that I CANNOT live without it
> 
> ...


 
YEAH!  I was wondering what happened missy!  I can't wait to see how you styled it, your hair is so pretty, I know it came out nice.

I am glad you found your camera, too!  whew...

Umm, pics, please!!!


----------



## KLomax (Mar 25, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I'd be interested to see how well it works...My hair is ok with the straightening and staying straight after, so it's just curiosity for me. Meanwhile, I am still waiting on my Boundless Tresses hair growth oil. My hair seems to be growing at the rate of a snail sleeping...erplexed


I'm curious about the Beyond Straight too. My hair always reverts...hence the ponytail or braid out. 

FM let me know how you like the BT


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 26, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hello Ladies, I havn't been doing much with my hair since I am wearing braids. I have been using mn about 4 days a week. I would use it more but its so oily, and it leaves my hair wet. Im going to work on a better mix once I finish up what I have used.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Wen line of products, they seem great. I read reviews about the line on QVC and all the AA women really loved and thought it was great for their hair. I am thinking about purchasing after I finish up the Ojon (which I have a lot of). The only bad thing is the price. The stuff is pricey and you have to use alot, 16-32 pumps from what I have read. That alot of product, but if its as good as they say it is maybe its worth it.


 
Hi Ladies,

Sorry to have been out the loop the past few days, but my router died  and I had to wait for Verizon to send me a new one.  You guys should have seen me reading the forum from my Treo.  I thought to myself, dang, how desperate can I be 

I've been seeing the Wen products on QVC as well, and even searched the forum for comments.  Seems like most of the girls here feel it OK, but most will rather Co Wash then spend the money on the line.  There are a hand full that swear by it.  I've read the reviews on QVC and watched an infomercial, but it still hasn't tickled my fancy hard enough to make the PJ in me crave for it.  I guess some of that maybe because I'm not a huge fan of Co washes


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 26, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> KLomax said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Y'all
> ...


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 26, 2008)

daephae said:


> I didn't know that either . Pre LHCF I always thought oil was moisture, just as most of us did...don't feel bad. Depending on your moisture needs you can do it twice a day in the morning and at night or at least until your problem is corrected. If you choose both am/pm make sure not to use too much. A nickel/quarter size amount is probably enough depending on your hair length. I use a dime size twice a day. Also wait a few minutes before combing (to allow the moisturizer to dry some) or you'll lose any curls you may have.
> 
> It really depends on your preference and how you wear your hair.
> 
> ...


 
Daephae, I so agree with you, it seems that many of the hair stylist out there don't have a clue.  Since I've joined LHCF I've learned so much about my hair (and still have so much more to learn).  I catch myself even watching Sistas hair in the street and secretly diagnosing their hair problems to myself. 

A friend of mine is a stylist and I watched them apply a relaxer to a clients head and it was oh so wrong, I couldn't concentrate during our conversation because I wanted to say Run Lady!! Run!!


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks FM, I think the only thing that is holding me back is the price. I am a college student, so I may have to wait till I work this summer. How bad is that, Working to pay for more hair products! 



FindingMe said:


> Here are some threads from LHCF on it as I looked it up for a friend:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=168707&highlight=WEN
> 
> ...


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 26, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hey Y'all...I went and ordered something else...I swear I couldn't help it...a natural board member hipped me to this non chemical temporary hair straightener w/thermal heat protection. Y'all know my hair won't stay straight more than 1-2 days after flat ironing :locks:. LHCFer said her natural stayed straight 7-8 days. So I had to check it out!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi Klo,

I haven't tried it before, but let me know how you like it, I purchased a Maxiglide from HSN, and those 2 products came as samples in the box.  I'm relaxed and didn't see the need for them but who knows, maybe I'll give them a whirl.  Because at the first sign of humidity, I look like a cat that stuck their paw in an electrical socket.  Although, I've been noticing that it hasn't been as bad lately hmmmmm!


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh Klo, I dont even know if I need it but I want it. It may be a great product to use when stretching. Hmmm... going to check out HSN.


KLomax said:


> Hey Y'all...I went and ordered something else...I swear I couldn't help it...a natural board member hipped me to this non chemical temporary hair straightener w/thermal heat protection. Y'all know my hair won't stay straight more than 1-2 days after flat ironing :locks:. LHCFer said her natural stayed straight 7-8 days. So I had to check it out!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 26, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> me, too! EVOO + ORS REP PAK, ooohh! Now they got me on this doggone hair steamer thing. I believe the ORS/EVOO combo with steam would make my hair lucious....


 

Girl that steamer thing has grabbed me by the neck and won't let go.  I was reading those post on my phone and almost lost my mind.  

I have it so bad!!!!!!!!! When I joined the forum, I went out and brought me a stand dryer, (had a table top, but naw, that wasn't good enough) and IMO it a pretty good one.  It's by ProTools, and has some kind of IONIC button on it (what's it for, who knows  I just know it's there, guess I have to search the forum and see what that's used for), has a timer, and heat setting, cost me 150 bucks, and was worth the investment.  Anywho, I got caught up in the Pibbs thread and now I want to get one of those, WHY!!!....just because EVERYONE ELSE has one .  Then I went off wondering through that Maxiglide result thread, all of a sudden I had to have one (had a ceramic Conair one that got the job done when I needed to use), ordered it, received it, and haven't used it yet  that's been 2 weeks ago.  Now.....the INFAMOUS STEAMER!!!!! HELP.....


----------



## KLomax (Mar 26, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Oh Klo, I dont even know if I need it but I want it. It may be a great product to use when stretching. Hmmm... going to check out HSN.


 
They have a 30 day return policy!!!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 26, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> What size rollers did you use? You can use the smaller ones and still blow out the roots with a small roundbrush so it won't look so granny-ish...all my roller-sets look that way if I don't blow out the roots first, even for a saran wrap style


 
Hey there...I used 3/4 and 1 inch rollers with the snap ons (instead of using clips) so the base of all my curls had a dent.  I thought about trying to blow the dents straight but decided to try and flatten them out with the curlers.  That was a bust. I think I have too many layers since I'm still on the shorter side. I'm gonna try again after my next texlax at the beginning of April.


----------



## cocopuff06 (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay, I finally have a fokti! I have a bunch of pics up so far... will be documenting a reggie... please check it out! 

http://members.fotki.com/cocopuff06
no password

For now, here are some pics of my growth.


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 26, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Girl that steamer thing has grabbed me by the neck and won't let go. I was reading those post on my phone and almost lost my mind.
> 
> I have it so bad!!!!!!!!! When I joined the forum, I went out and brought me a stand dryer, (had a table top, but naw, that wasn't good enough) and IMO it a pretty good one. It's by ProTools, and has some kind of IONIC button on it (what's it for, who knows  I just know it's there, guess I have to search the forum and see what that's used for), has a timer, and heat setting, cost me 150 bucks, and was worth the investment. Anywho, I got caught up in the Pibbs thread and now I want to get one of those, WHY!!!....just because EVERYONE ELSE has one . Then I went off wondering through that Maxiglide result thread, all of a sudden I had to have one (had a ceramic Conair one that got the job done when I needed to use), ordered it, received it, and haven't used it yet  that's been 2 weeks ago. Now.....the INFAMOUS STEAMER!!!!! HELP.....


 
I wish I could help, but I am 1 click away to get that doggone table top steamer that was in the threaderplexed...in the words of Florida Evans "DAMN, DAMN, DAMN!!!"


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 26, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey there...I used 3/4 and 1 inch rollers with the snap ons (instead of using clips) so the base of all my curls had a dent.  I thought about trying to blow the dents straight but decided *to try and flatten them out with the curlers.*  That was a bust. I think I have too many layers since I'm still on the shorter side. I'm gonna try again after my next texlax at the beginning of April.


 
huh?erplexed  I am corn-frused...But, I think that's the right size roller.  What about flat ironing just the roots with low heat to try and bump out the dents.  If you only did it when you washed and only on your roots(the strongest part of your hair), I don't think it would 'cause too much damage...Then you coul get a smooth saran wrap and reg wrap at night later in the week...


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 26, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Okay, I finally have a fokti! I have a bunch of pics up so far... will be documenting a reggie... please check it out!
> 
> http://members.fotki.com/cocopuff06
> no password
> ...


 
*You so doggone pretty, you can rock your hair a-n-y-w-a-y! *  The braids are cute, too!  Gurl, you need to jump on this Boudless Tresses bandwagon with me to try and increase your growth if that's what you are aiming for.  

I just got mine today and used it for the first time.  It smells a little sulphur-y (I do have the scented one), but it could be my imagination, but my scalp feels all tingly.  My goal is to use the whole bottle up and see where my growth is.  I plan on relaxing soon, so I will take a length check pic and post and then measure my success at the end of the bottle.  Since it's getting hot, I'll be rocking the up-do's more often, so I'll try to apply everyday or every other day...We'll see!!!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Mar 26, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *You so doggone pretty, you can rock your hair a-n-y-w-a-y! *  The braids are cute, too!  Gurl, you need to jump on this Boudless Tresses bandwagon with me to try and increase your growth if that's what you are aiming for.
> 
> I just got mine today and used it for the first time.  It smells a little sulphur-y (I do have the scented one), but it could be my imagination, but my scalp feels all tingly.  My goal is to use the whole bottle up and see where my growth is.  I plan on relaxing soon, so I will take a length check pic and post and then measure my success at the end of the bottle.  Since it's getting hot, I'll be rocking the up-do's more often, so I'll try to apply everyday or every other day...We'll see!!!



 Thanks FM!! I totally want to get BT and I always forget to order it! For some reason, I am unable to complete the transaction when I'm on the computer at work ... but I am going to get it. Something about putting Monistat on my scalp doesn't quite appeal to me, so I really want to give it a shot! Keep us posted on how that goes for you!


----------



## KLomax (Mar 26, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I wish I could help, but I am 1 click away to get that doggone table top steamer that was in the threaderplexed...in the words of Florida Evans "DAMN, DAMN, DAMN!!!"


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 27, 2008)

My Dear Ladies 

I wont be posting for a lil while. Im moving this weekend and I am soooo busy. Please dont think Im trying 2 ignore anyone. I will miss you ladies for the few days and I cant wait to be back 2 normal.

Talk 2 you soon,
Pr3tty


----------



## cocopuff06 (Mar 27, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> My Dear Ladies
> 
> I wont be posting for a lil while. Im moving this weekend and I am soooo busy. Please dont think Im trying 2 ignore anyone. I will miss you ladies for the few days and I cant wait to be back 2 normal.
> 
> ...


 
Okay girl, we'll miss you! Hope the move goes well!


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 27, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Thanks FM!! I totally want to get BT and I always forget to order it! For some reason, I am unable to complete the transaction when I'm on the computer at work ... but I am going to get it. *Something about putting Monistat on my scalp doesn't quite appeal to me,* so I really want to give it a shot! Keep us posted on how that goes for you!


 
...right there wit cha on the _cootchie creamerplexed_...just doesn't feel right... I'll keep you updated...


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 27, 2008)

KLomax said:


> They have a 30 day return policy!!!


 
yeah, klo, that really helps our inner PJ-ish. thanks.erplexed


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 27, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Okay girl, *we'll miss you*! Hope the move goes well!


 
Ditto...Moving is tough!  Take it easy and bun that hair!!


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 27, 2008)

Moving, oh Im tired just thinking about it! We'll miss you too, girl!



pr3tty said:


> My Dear Ladies
> 
> I wont be posting for a lil while. Im moving this weekend and I am soooo busy. Please dont think Im trying 2 ignore anyone. I will miss you ladies for the few days and I cant wait to be back 2 normal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah Klo, now Im checkin out more stuff on HSN  QVC is already sending me Christmas and B-Day cards, I order so much! 



FindingMe said:


> yeah, klo, that really helps our inner PJ-ish. thanks.erplexed


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 27, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> My Dear Ladies
> 
> I wont be posting for a lil while. Im moving this weekend and I am soooo busy. Please dont think Im trying 2 ignore anyone. I will miss you ladies for the few days and I cant wait to be back 2 normal.
> 
> ...


 

We'll miss you. and i hope everything goes well.


----------



## KLomax (Mar 27, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Yeah Klo, now Im checkin out more stuff on HSN  QVC is already sending me Christmas and B-Day cards, I order so much!


 take it easy girrrrrl


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 27, 2008)

Ladies DH is yelling at me.... Everytime I put something in a box I stop and Im on here  ...... He said I need help. Maybe I do I cant get enough.


Its been bun and more bun.... I think Im getting more comfortable with my five head bc Ive been wearing my hair all back in public

DH said its not really a 5 head more like a 4 and a half so I guess I'll be fine


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 27, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> My Dear Ladies
> 
> I wont be posting for a lil while. Im moving this weekend and I am soooo busy. Please dont think Im trying 2 ignore anyone. I will miss you ladies for the few days and I cant wait to be back 2 normal.
> 
> ...


 
Good luck with the move.  It will be over faster than you know and you will be back here with us.


----------



## KLomax (Mar 28, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hey Y'all...I went and ordered something else...I swear I couldn't help it...a natural board member hipped me to this non chemical temporary hair straightener w/thermal heat protection. Y'all know my hair won't stay straight more than 1-2 days after flat ironing :locks:. LHCFer said her natural stayed straight 7-8 days. So I had to check it out!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

OK, I am still waiting for my order...I checked the status and it is in transit(ugh!!!)  Anyway I came across a very interesting thread. I am not sure if it will worked for relaxed heads but it made me think of Cocopuff's recent hair challenge....of course I will give it a try when I am wearing my hair natural/no heat  http://biracialhair.org/Welcome.html
What do you think?


----------



## leona2025 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

I haven't posted in a while, but I am so proud of myself. This is the longest I have ever been committed to hair care. I even tried to sleep without wrapping my hair in a scarf and I couldn't and I had to get out of bed to wrap it up, lol. I have been doing the DC twice a week. I did add mane n tail conditioner to my reggie. I use it as a leave in every few days. I'm going to the salon to get a style and cut. I believe I have a lot of split ends, but I don't know how to tell. I will post pics. I will be relaxing again in April. My NG is thick, but not really giving me any trouble, so I'll see how long I stretch. When I go to the salon tomorrow should I just say cut off the split ends or is there a more detailed way I should put it so that I don't come away missing 2 inches of hair? I don't think my ends are THAT bad. Oh I almost forgot. I learned something today that I should have knew. Only relax ng. I have been relax from root to tips for 10 years and I keep wondering where my thick hair went. I thought the instructions were tripping, especial since I couldn't perm my hair in the amount of time they said.


----------



## cocopuff06 (Mar 28, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *Gurl, you need to jump on this Boudless Tresses bandwagon with me to try and increase your growth if that's what you are aiming for.  *
> 
> I just got mine today and used it for the first time.  It smells a little sulphur-y (I do have the scented one), but it could be my imagination, but my scalp feels all tingly.  My goal is to use the whole bottle up and see where my growth is.  I plan on relaxing soon, so I will take a length check pic and post and then measure my success at the end of the bottle.  Since it's getting hot, I'll be rocking the up-do's more often, so I'll try to apply everyday or every other day...We'll see!!!



Okay girl, I just placed my order!


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 29, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Okay girl, I just placed my order!


 

YEAH! 

I really think it's going to work.  After I relax my hair this week, I will do a legnth check.  I will do my next length check at the end of the summer or when I am done with the BT bottle (whichever comes first to see how much it helps!)

I'll document in my FOTKI...


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies!  How are you guys?  I just wanted to stop by and let you ladies know that all is going well with my hair progress.  I have finally learned how to tackle my moisture issue (I think).  Weekly DCs with ORS RP and everyother day baggying overnight with a little leave in COND, glycerin, water and finally sealing with Vatika has truly helped.  I use to hate Vatika, but i have actually grown to love it.  

I had to stop posting so frequently because believe it or not, LHCF was becoming an obsession for me.  I did a self check and realized that I need to actually do some work at work instead of checking out hair care tips.

I'll be lurking for a while.  Expect to see a status picture from me at the End of May.  I'll be getting a sew-in and afterwards, reveal!

Hope all is well with everyone.  

Back to lurking status....


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Well when I started the forum I raved about KUZ but I have now found my new love and it KeraCare.  I purchased the Hydrating and Detangling shampoo along with the Humecto Creme Conditioner, and these will be my #1 Staple products. 

My plan is to continue to wash twice a week (Wednesday & Saturday/Sunday) and use these consistently.  After searching the forum, I've learned that Humecto works better without heat, so what I've been doing is DCing on dry hair with heat, wash with the Hydrating and Detangling Poo, and then condish with the Humecto for aprox 30 min with just a plastic cap.  I roller set with Lacio Lacio and Alter Ego hair lotion, when dry I seal my ends with Elasta Mango Butter, and KeraCare's Essential oil.

 This is working out really really well for me.


----------



## KLomax (Mar 31, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> YEAH!
> 
> I really think it's going to work. After I relax my hair this week, I will do a legnth check. I will do my next length check at the end of the summer or when I am done with the BT bottle (whichever comes first to see how much it helps!)
> 
> I'll document in my FOTKI...


 
FM I was all up in the FOTKI ...your roller sets are the BOMB !!!! Keep up the good work :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## KLomax (Apr 1, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well when I started the forum I raved about KUZ but I have now found my new love and it KeraCare. I purchased the Hydrating and Detangling shampoo along with the Humecto Creme Conditioner, and these will be my #1 Staple products.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you found something that works!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 1, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I'm glad you found something that works!!! Keep us posted.


 
Ditto- KUZ was on my list to try.  Keep us updated...


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 1, 2008)

KLomax said:


> FM I was all up in the FOTKI ...your roller sets are the BOMB !!!! Keep up the good work :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


 
THANK YOU!!!!! I like roller sets MUCH better than blow dry and flat iron for my hair.  I can never replicate the smoothness or body and shine with a blowdryer.  I'm glad, too, bc that makes the blowdryer and iron a last resort for me!!


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello ladies, sorry I have not posted in a bit, I have been pretty busy. Anyway, I have an update. I went to the salon on Sat. for a treatment, and you wont believe what happened. I almost died in that chair, but I got it cut . I dont know what came over me, it all happened so quicklyerplexed. At first I was scared, upset and everything else, but now I accually like it. I really think it was the best. I have been so insecure about the condition of my hair and cutting it has boosted my confidence. Also, my hair is so healthy now. I dont have any breakage, and it feels so much stronger. At first I thought of it as a set back, but now I think its just a better begining. However, my hair did grow, but it was extreamly uneven from all the breakage I had. So please check it out and let me now what you think. Thanks so much!


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 1, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hello ladies, sorry I have not posted in a bit, I have been pretty busy. Anyway, I have an update. I went to the salon on Sat. for a treatment, and you wont believe what happened. I almost died in that chair, but I got it cut . I dont know what came over me, it all happened so quicklyerplexed. At first I was scared, upset and everything else, but now I accually like it. I really think it was the best. I have been so insecure about the condition of my hair and cutting it has boosted my confidence. Also, my hair is so healthy now. I dont have any breakage, and it feels so much stronger. At first I thought of it as a set back, but now I think its just a better begining. However, my hair did grow, but it was extreamly uneven from all the breakage I had. So please check it out and let me now what you think. Thanks so much!


 

Love the cut sooooo much


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 1, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Good luck with the move. It will be over faster than you know and you will be back here with us.


 
Thanx girl but im so tired I just wanna hide


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 1, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hello ladies, sorry I have not posted in a bit, I have been pretty busy. Anyway, I have an update. I went to the salon on Sat. for a treatment, and you wont believe what happened. I almost died in that chair, but I got it cut . I dont know what came over me, it all happened so quicklyerplexed. At first I was scared, upset and everything else, but now I accually like it. I really think it was the best. I have been so insecure about the condition of my hair and cutting it has boosted my confidence. Also, my hair is so healthy now. I dont have any breakage, and it feels so much stronger. At first I thought of it as a set back, but now I think its just a better begining. However, my hair did grow, but it was extreamly uneven from all the breakage I had. So please check it out and let me now what you think. Thanks so much!


 
Yor hair looks great Jassy!!!!! I so love that cut on you. it looks nice!!!


----------



## KLomax (Apr 1, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hello ladies, sorry I have not posted in a bit, I have been pretty busy. Anyway, I have an update. I went to the salon on Sat. for a treatment, and you wont believe what happened. I almost died in that chair, but I got it cut . I dont know what came over me, it all happened so quicklyerplexed. At first I was scared, upset and everything else, but now I accually like it. I really think it was the best. I have been so insecure about the condition of my hair and cutting it has boosted my confidence. Also, my hair is so healthy now. I dont have any breakage, and it feels so much stronger. At first I thought of it as a set back, but now I think its just a better begining. However, my hair did grow, but it was extreamly uneven from all the breakage I had. So please check it out and let me now what you think. Thanks so much!


 
Your hair looks good Jassy   :kewlpics:....shiny &  healthy


----------



## KLomax (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

I finally received my order of Beyond Straight/The End from HSN....
I did my usual henna/indigo/wash/DC...then used Beyond Straight/The End as leave-ins...I airdried 90-95% then used the blow dryer/flat ironmy hair is a completely ...it doesn't look like I even used a flat iron   . The texture feels good but it's big & poofy and won't straighten or curl.  I am going to give these products one more try w/a rollerset in a few days. 




I think I am going to try a braid out from this point( I still haven't used my Organix Mousse). May be I will have better news tomorrow!


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 1, 2008)

Aww... Im sorry it didnt work KLo, Did you use any other products with it? I wonder what went wrong? HMMM...well, may it will work better the next time. Atleast you have the 30-day money back guarentee!


KLomax said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I finally received my order of Beyond Straight/The End from HSN....
> I did my usual henna/indigo/wash/DC...then used Beyond Straight/The End as leave-ins...I airdried 90-95% then used the blow dryer/flat ironmy hair is a completely ...it doesn't look like I even used a flat iron . The texture feels good but it's big & poofy and won't straighten or curl. I am going to give these products one more try w/a rollerset in a few days.
> ...


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 1, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I finally received my order of Beyond Straight/The End from HSN....
> I did my usual henna/indigo/wash/DC...then used Beyond Straight/The End as leave-ins...I airdried 90-95% then used the blow dryer/flat ironmy hair is a completely ...it doesn't look like I even used a flat iron . The texture feels good but it's big & poofy and won't straighten or curl. I am going to give these products one more try w/a rollerset in a few days.
> ...


 
Klomax ur hair can never be busted.... It will take more than a lil to have ur hair looking bad


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 1, 2008)

FM where is the pic from that twist out??? I already know it was fab


----------



## KLomax (Apr 2, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Klomax ur hair can never be busted.... It will take more than a lil to have ur hair looking bad


 
Thanx Girl,

Right now my hair is NOT      working...so...back to the drawing board. You know after weeks of thought I have decided that if I can achieve a nice full/healthy midback braid out I will consider my hair journey successful. Now to figure where my mid back is !!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 2, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Thanx girl but im so tired I just wanna hide


 
dag...that's tired!  you sound like me!  I have a garage sale this weekend and I know I need to be getting ready for it, but I can't do nothin' til I do my hair...ain't that a trip!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 2, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hello ladies, sorry I have not posted in a bit, I have been pretty busy. Anyway, I have an update. I went to the salon on Sat. for a treatment, and you wont believe what happened. I almost died in that chair, but I got it cut . I dont know what came over me, it all happened so quicklyerplexed. At first I was scared, upset and everything else, but now I accually like it. I really think it was the best. I have been so insecure about the condition of my hair and cutting it has boosted my confidence. Also, my hair is so healthy now. I dont have any breakage, and it feels so much stronger. At first I thought of it as a set back, but now I think its just a better begining. However, my hair did grow, but it was extreamly uneven from all the breakage I had. So please check it out and let me now what you think. Thanks so much!


 
TOO CUTE!  I was ALL up in the FOTKI leaving comments!!!LOVES IT!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 2, 2008)

Ladies, here's my progress pics for April...

I just relaxed:

1-week prior:

Clarify and chelate with ORS Aloe and Uplifting Shampoo
DC with ORS+2 tsp EVOO
Relaxer:

Relax with Silk Elements Mild + 2 tbsp EVOO
Rinse thoroughly
BioInfusion Olive Oil DC Treatment + Silk Elements Mega Silk 
(5 min under heat)
Neutralize w/ Silk Elements Neutralizing Shampoo
(2x, let sit on hair for 5 min, shampoo down, low manipulation of hair)
Color Showers in Champagne
(15 min under heat, 30 min outside of heat cap)
Silk Elements Luxury Moisturizing Conditioner (15 min under heat)
Rinse well, final rinse 1 gal distilled/filtered water
Set/Style
1-week post:

Aphogee Shampoo & 2 min reconstructor
Silk Elements Mega Silk + BioInfusion Olive Oil DC Treatment+ 2 tsp EVOO (5 min under heat cap)
My hair came out flowy-dowey!  LOVES IT!!  I got about an inch in length I believe, so I am on track for my goal of BSL by the end of the year!! BSL for me on the shirt is halfway between "D" and "E."  My lines are 2 inches apart, so I have just over 3 inches to go to reach my goal!!!  I do plan at least another trim or two of about an inch total sometime(s) later during the year, but I promised I wouldn't cut until I reached 1 inch below full APL... 
Pics below (click to enlarge)

ETA:  My layers are growing out, too!!! I only have layers on the last 4 inches of my hair!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 2, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Klomax ur hair can never be busted.... It will take more than a lil to have ur hair looking bad


 
I agree it would take a lot as your hair is just so pretty...BUT... it did come out a little poofy  I would kill to have even your poofy locks!  I was over here rollin' when you said your hair came out busted...rollin'


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 2, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> FM where is the pic from that twist out??? I already know it was fab


 
Girl, the ends were a *FRAZZLED MESS* as I did it from wet hair.  I had to bun that crap!erplexed  Pics are in my FOTKI...  I think I will stick to doing bantu knots on dry hair...This is my second time doing it and neither time worked out for me  I may havta leave them knots alone...


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 2, 2008)

FM: Thanks again. How long have you been using the Silk Elements, How do you like it? 
Pr3tty: Girl, I know you are tired! Don't worry you will be all settled in no time.
Has anyone tried a half wig. I want to try one, but I am so scared Im going to look weird, or just plain busted. I was thinking about wearing a headband with it so I dont have to worry about blending or damaging the front have my hair. What do you ladies think?



FindingMe said:


> Ladies, here's my progress pics for April...
> 
> I just relaxed:
> 
> ...


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I think the world is conspiring against me and my budget. Ok this is what has been going on. I was suppose to go get my hair done, but when I got to the salon there was only one lady there on a Saturday and she couldn't do anything I wanted. I just wanted some braids in the front and the back hanging down and flat ironed. She couldn't do it. This is the second time I went here to get my hair done. The first time I had a appointment and I waited from 10am to 4pm and my stylist never came. So I'm thinking maybe this place isn't for me, but it's just so close to my house. Second: I've been seeing rave reviews on this Ovation Cell Therapy and I really want to try, but I'm worried. I have never used a growth aid or anything. What do you guys think about it? Ok now as for my current reggie. I have 1.5 to 2 inches of NG. My hair seems thicker and stronger since I started using mane n tail a few weeks ago. Do you guys think that this OCT is something I should invest in?


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 2, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> FM: Thanks again. How long have you been using the Silk Elements, How do you like it?
> Pr3tty: Girl, I know you are tired! Don't worry you will be all settled in no time.
> Has anyone tried a half wig. I want to try one, but I am so scared Im going to look weird, or just plain busted. I was thinking about wearing a headband with it so I dont have to worry about blending or damaging the front have my hair. What do you ladies think?


 
This is my second time using the Silk Elements, and I have to say I didn't think I was going to like it (again) all the way up to the end when I used the Conditioner that is part of the system.  When I took my hair out of the plastic cap after the 15 min with the conditioner on it, I had so much slip, though, and my hair felt SO good...I was 

On the other note, I used to wear a half wig about 2 years ago and everyone thought it was my hair.  I wore a headband with it


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 2, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I think the world is conspiring against me and my budget. Ok this is what has been going on. I was suppose to go get my hair done, but when I got to the salon there was only one lady there on a Saturday and she couldn't do anything I wanted. I just wanted some braids in the front and the back hanging down and flat ironed. She couldn't do it. This is the second time I went here to get my hair done. The first time I had a appointment and I waited from 10am to 4pm and my stylist never came. So I'm thinking maybe this place isn't for me, but it's just so close to my house. Second: I've been seeing rave reviews on this Ovation Cell Therapy and I really want to try, but I'm worried. I have never used a growth aid or anything. What do you guys think about it? Ok now as for my current reggie. I have 1.5 to 2 inches of NG. My hair seems thicker and stronger since I started using mane n tail a few weeks ago. Do you guys think that this OCT is something I should invest in?


 
I say if the mane n tail is working for you, just continue to use that.  1.5-2 in of NG is fantastic!  How many weeks post are U?  I would hold off on the OCT, just my opinion..


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm scared to try any kind of growth aid. My hair is doing well. I am about 9 weeks post. I am stretching to the end of April. Hopefully. My NG is just starting to give me a little trouble. Poking out from my ponytails. Is this typical growth?  The OCT is so expensive and the results are remarkable. At this point I'm still learning my hair and I don't have a length goal. First I just want healthy hair.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 2, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> I'm scared to try any kind of growth aid. My hair is doing well. I am about 9 weeks post. I am stretching to the end of April. Hopefully. My NG is just starting to give me a little trouble. Poking out from my ponytails. Is this typical growth? The OCT is so expensive and the results are remarkable. At this point I'm still learning my hair and I don't have a length goal. First *I just want healthy hair*.


 
Then I'd definitley say just keep doing what you've been doing and leave the OCT alone.  For 9 weeks post and almost 2 inches on NG, you are ROLLING!!!


----------



## KLomax (Apr 3, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Then I'd definitley say just keep doing what you've been doing and leave the OCT alone. For 9 weeks post and almost 2 inches on NG, you are ROLLING!!!


 
Co-signing Leonia....stick with the M&T a few more weeks...track your progress a little longer


----------



## KLomax (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright Y'all...I tried to recover from this hair disaster with a braid out





I braided my hair with Organix Coconut Milk Moussethankyouaephae) and rolled the ends...I know I might bebut I am not willing to let it go ...




It feels good..light & fluffy...the top braid did not have as much wave definition as the others(see that frizz in the front)....there's always a patch of hair that won't cooperate What's up with that!!! I think maybe if I spritz it w/some Lotta body or sumthin'...I'm also gonna spritz w/Tresemme' shine spray and see if I can get more blingage!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 3, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Alright Y'all...I tried to recover from this hair disaster with a braid out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OOOHHHH, MUCH better!  now there's my Klo's hair...whew!The shine and wave definition are off the chain!!! (I'm glad you continued to beat that horse 'cause it's working out betterYep, true.)


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 3, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Alright Y'all...I tried to recover from this hair disaster with a braid out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You're welcome!  No matter what you do, your hair is absolutely GAWJUS!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 3, 2008)

ain't nobobdy comment on my 1 inch of growth and my layers growin' out...


Seriously, though, I am excited about my 1 month progress!!!


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 3, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> ain't nobobdy comment on my 1 inch of growth and my layers growin' out...
> 
> 
> Seriously, though, I am excited about my 1 month progress!!!


 
Sorry girl....I didn't even read anything but the last page! As always, your hair is TDF! I'm to the point that I don't even look for growth in my hair (although people have commented that my hair is really growing )...you gonna totally grow your layers out? I think I'll probably always keep some layers, no matter how long my hair gets. Just to spice things up a bit. 

ETA: Never posted a pic of my rollerset cuz I can't find my camera's USB cord! UGH!!!


----------



## KLomax (Apr 3, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> ain't nobobdy comment on my 1 inch of growth and my layers growin' out...
> 
> 
> Seriously, though, I am excited about my 1 month progress!!!


 
YES I DID !!!...it was on the other thread though!!!! I testified to the FABULOUS growth ...I  was also all up in the Fotki checkin' out  the slammin' up do!!!! .

Oh, FM I forgot to tell you I always do my bantu knots on dry hair.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 3, 2008)

daephae said:


> Sorry girl....I didn't even read anything but the last page! As always, your hair is TDF! I'm to the point that I don't even look for growth in my hair (although people have commented that my hair is really growing )...*you gonna totally grow your layers out?* I think I'll probably always keep some layers, no matter how long my hair gets. Just to spice things up a bit.
> 
> ETA: Never posted a pic of my rollerset cuz I can't find my camera's USB cord! UGH!!!


 
*Yep, that's the plan!!* THANKS for comments!

OT:  I just have to vent.  I started a thread (_after doing a search of the forum, mind you_) as I am simply looking for a video of how a Dominican blowout is done.  I thought that was a valid question, bc if you've never been to a Dominican salon and/or don't have access to one, you don't really know how they do those doggone blowouts.  I am a visual learner.  I can see something and try to replicate it from that.  It's harder for me to read some steps on a page and try to understand.  So, I check my thread this morning and all the answers I have are basically check out Macheriamour's video link http://healthytextures.typepad.com/my_journey_to_healthy_hai/2007/06/how-to-blow-out.html (which I already do with some success as it is not a true Dominican blowout) and that blowouts basically are damaging to the hair unless you only get the roots done. 
THEN, to top it off with an effin' cherry, some skeezer rated the daggone thread a 1 star "terrible," which I'm confused about bc all I was doing was asking a doggone question.  Makes me want to tell that chick :eatme: and  beat her over the head with a mallot.  * What, you can't ask a question anymore on the threads without someone saying your question is terrible?*  Sometimes these chicks get on my nerves...I'm glad I have my little inner circle here bc people treat you like you don't know nothing if you don't have 3000 posts or been here for 3000 years.  God forbid you ask a freakin' question that other folks know the answer to, but won't share bc "you _ignant_ if you don't know, too"!!!  I thought I had been a member of the forum long enuf and had participated enuf to start a thread and get some valid responses without folks tryin' to make you feel stupid...

I'm at a loss, do you think it was bc I said Macherie's video was only marginally successful for me?  (ie, someone took it as dissin' a vet?)  I give up, I will just stick to what I have been doing and read the posts silently and only comment where I feel safe.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 3, 2008)

KLomax said:


> YES I DID !!!...it was on the other thread though!!!! I testified to the FABULOUS growth ...I was also all up in the Fotki checkin' out the slammin' up do!!!! .
> 
> Oh, FM I forgot to tell you I always do my bantu knots on dry hair.


 
Thanks, KLO!!!!  I checked out the other thread!!!  Girl, them knots was a trip!  I can even describe how the ends looked.  I will have to try it one mo' time on dry hair...after that, I may have to leave those to the professionals!


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 3, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *Yep, that's the plan!!* THANKS for comments!
> 
> OT: I just have to vent. I started a thread (_after doing a search of the forum, mind you_) as I am simply looking for a video of how a Dominican blowout is done. I thought that was a valid question, bc if you've never been to a Dominican salon and/or don't have access to one, you don't really know how they do those doggone blowouts. I am a visual learner. I can see something and try to replicate it from that. It's harder for me to read some steps on a page and try to understand. So, I check my thread this morning and all the answers I have are basically check out Macheriamour's video link http://healthytextures.typepad.com/my_journey_to_healthy_hai/2007/06/how-to-blow-out.html (which I already do with some success as it is not a true Dominican blowout) and that blowouts basically are damaging to the hair unless you only get the roots done.
> THEN, to top it off with an effin' cherry, some skeezer rated the daggone thread a 1 star "terrible," which I'm confused about bc all I was doing was asking a doggone question. Makes me want to tell that chick :eatme: and beat her over the head with a mallot.  *What, you can't ask a question anymore on the threads without someone saying your question is terrible?* Sometimes these chicks get on my nerves...I'm glad I have my little inner circle here bc people treat you like you don't know nothing if you don't have 3000 posts or been here for 3000 years. God forbid you ask a freakin' question that other folks know the answer to, but won't share bc "you _ignant_ if you don't know, too"!!! I thought I had been a member of the forum long enuf and had participated enuf to start a thread and get some valid responses without folks tryin' to make you feel stupid...
> ...


 

Girl, girl, girl......I totally feel you! I felt the same way and actually called them on it!  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=201423 

It gets me when a newbie posts a question and NOONE ANSWERS but someone who's been on the board 10 years and has SL hair can say boo and have friggin' 99 responses.  Okay, why would you want to follow the advise of someone who hasn't shown results? I think your question was valid because I've never had a dom blowout, nor do I know anyone who has...

Don't worry about the "One star bandit" She seems to get every thread from time to time...I wouldn't take it personal. Plus, ain't nobody one starring them damn CURLFORMERS threads! All 1 million of them!!!

Keep posting, don't worry about these chicks...if you "bump" enough, someone will respond with a decent answer eventually. If not, there's always Youtube. 

The board is cliquey just like in high school. I learned early on. I think it made me slow down on my enthusiasm a bit, but it doesn't bother me as much. I'm glad I have y'all too.


----------



## KLomax (Apr 3, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Thanks, KLO!!!! I checked out the other thread!!! Girl, them knots was a trip! I can even describe how the ends looked. I will have to try it one mo' time on dry hair...after that, I may have to leave those to the professionals!


 
I use a little moisturizer too!!..Girl now you know if I can beat the braid out to death ( I SWEAR I can't let it go ) you can give it one mo' try...  I know it's gonna be the SHIZZZ .....gotta go send some money to Obama  ...he can't stomp Hillary without _Fundage._


----------



## KLomax (Apr 3, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *Yep, that's the plan!!* THANKS for comments!
> 
> OT: I just have to vent. I started a thread (_after doing a search of the forum, mind you_) as I am simply looking for a video of how a Dominican blowout is done. I thought that was a valid question, bc if you've never been to a Dominican salon and/or don't have access to one, you don't really know how they do those doggone blowouts. I am a visual learner. I can see something and try to replicate it from that. It's harder for me to read some steps on a page and try to understand. So, I check my thread this morning and all the answers I have are basically check out Macheriamour's video link http://healthytextures.typepad.com/my_journey_to_healthy_hai/2007/06/how-to-blow-out.html (which I already do with some success as it is not a true Dominican blowout) and that blowouts basically are damaging to the hair unless you only get the roots done.
> THEN, to top it off with an effin' cherry, some skeezer rated the daggone thread a 1 star "terrible," which I'm confused about bc all I was doing was asking a doggone question. Makes me want to tell that chick :eatme: and beat her over the head with a mallot.  *What, you can't ask a question anymore on the threads without someone saying your question is terrible?* Sometimes these chicks get on my nerves...I'm glad I have my little inner circle here bc people treat you like you don't know nothing if you don't have 3000 posts or been here for 3000 years. God forbid you ask a freakin' question that other folks know the answer to, but won't share bc "you _ignant_ if you don't know, too"!!! I thought I had been a member of the forum long enuf and had participated enuf to start a thread and get some valid responses without folks tryin' to make you feel stupid...
> ...


 
FM I am sorry this happened to you  . If I knew I would tell you how to do a blow out.  But I did find your thread and a posted  5 stars.


----------



## Luckycharm08 (Apr 3, 2008)

Klomax, i'm so glad you did that because i was going to do the exact thing. We are all hear for the same reason and it's no reason why someone would do that. That's why I am very skeptical about posting because of the responses I see others get.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 3, 2008)

FM...a thread was started about this today...here it is:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=217759

So, apparently, a lot of people have recognized the epidemic of "bishazzness"...


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 3, 2008)

daephae said:


> Girl, girl, girl......I totally feel you! I felt the same way and actually called them on it!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=201423
> 
> ...


 
I know, true?!!

Girl, I remember your thread!!!  You were SO right!  That's why I was glad when you came on over here!

I saw you up in my thread bumping and I know you gave me some stars to counteract that chick's one star!!  LOVE YA FOR THAT!:blowkiss:

I was SO confused.  I felt like I didn't know what I was doing, like there were some unwritten rules somewhere that I hadn't read about starting a thread...OK, vent officially over...


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 3, 2008)

KLomax said:


> FM I am sorry this happened to you . If I knew I would tell you how to do a blow out. But I did find your thread and a posted  5 stars.


 
:blowkiss:SEE, that's whay I love my Newbie Challenge 08 P2 sistas!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 3, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> :blowkiss:SEE, that's whay I love my Newbie Challenge 08 P2 sistas!!!


 

I'm sorry about that too FM!!!!!! They don't know what a nice person u are to be acting like that. But many of these so called 'hair vets', think us newbies don't know anything. I'm like, we kept our hair before here and will do so after. Which is why i don't post in many of these threads.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 3, 2008)

And i just read that thread. I think the OP meant the newer members compard to the older members. but it got twisted around and they closed it. Typical


----------



## noemi (Apr 3, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *Yep, that's the plan!!* THANKS for comments!
> 
> OT: I just have to vent. I started a thread (_after doing a search of the forum, mind you_) as I am simply looking for a video of how a Dominican blowout is done. I thought that was a valid question, bc if you've never been to a Dominican salon and/or don't have access to one, you don't really know how they do those doggone blowouts. I am a visual learner. I can see something and try to replicate it from that. It's harder for me to read some steps on a page and try to understand. So, I check my thread this morning and all the answers I have are basically check out Macheriamour's video link http://healthytextures.typepad.com/my_journey_to_healthy_hai/2007/06/how-to-blow-out.html (which I already do with some success as it is not a true Dominican blowout) and that blowouts basically are damaging to the hair unless you only get the roots done.
> THEN, to top it off with an effin' cherry, some skeezer rated the daggone thread a 1 star "terrible," which I'm confused about bc all I was doing was asking a doggone question. Makes me want to tell that chick :eatme: and beat her over the head with a mallot.  *What, you can't ask a question anymore on the threads without someone saying your question is terrible?* Sometimes these chicks get on my nerves...I'm glad I have my little inner circle here bc people treat you like you don't know nothing if you don't have 3000 posts or been here for 3000 years. God forbid you ask a freakin' question that other folks know the answer to, but won't share bc "you _ignant_ if you don't know, too"!!! I thought I had been a member of the forum long enuf and had participated enuf to start a thread and get some valid responses without folks tryin' to make you feel stupid...
> ...


 

Breathe!  ITA! Its okay, that's why this thread is here.  To help each other.


----------



## KLomax (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey Y'all,

This product is on sale at Rite Aid this week B1G1F...I've been curious about it for a while.....Has anyone ever used this ?


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 3, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hey Y'all,
> 
> This product is on sale at Rite Aid this week B1G1F...I've been curious about it for a while.....Has anyone ever used this ?


 
Nope...never. Go head and try it! It can't hurt anything.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a confession...I'm getting bored with the Hair Care Tips and Product Review Discussion. Anyone else? Does it seem like the threads aren't as exciting? I still come in and look around a lot, just doesn't give me the warm and fuzzies anymore. 

I've now moved into the Make-up and Skincare, the Off-Topic Discussion, and the Politics Thread. Just wanted you all to know where to find me.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 3, 2008)

daephae said:


> I have a confession...I'm getting bored with the Hair Care Tips and Product Review Discussion. Anyone else? Does it seem like the threads aren't as exciting? I still come in and look around a lot, just doesn't give me the warm and fuzzies anymore.
> 
> I've now moved into the Make-up and Skincare, the Off-Topic Discussion, and the Politics Thread. Just wanted you all to know where to find me.


 
I'm starting to branch over to those as well.  I pretty much keep up with our 2 newbie threads and then just scan around the Hair care Tips, etc boards unless I see something pressing.  I'm sure I'll see ya over there-


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 3, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hey Y'all,
> 
> This product is on sale at Rite Aid this week B1G1F...I've been curious about it for a while.....Has anyone ever used this ?


 

Did U check out the ingredients?  I'm starting to do that now to compare with stuff I know works for my hair, so I don't go spending all my $$.  I agree with Daphae, I don't think it can hurt anything if it's cheap enuf...


----------



## KLomax (Apr 3, 2008)

daephae said:


> I have a confession...I'm getting bored with the Hair Care Tips and Product Review Discussion. Anyone else? Does it seem like the threads aren't as exciting? I still come in and look around a lot, just doesn't give me the warm and fuzzies anymore.
> 
> I've now moved into the Make-up and Skincare, the Off-Topic Discussion, and the Politics Thread. Just wanted you all to know where to find me.


I'm not getting bored(too many products to try)!!!!  But I have visited the other topics...found out interesting info regarding mineral make up...Obama etc.....

I'm still warm & fuzzy... oh xcuse me....that might be all the crap I'm putting on my scalp & hair


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 3, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> :blowkiss:SEE, that's whay I love my Newbie Challenge 08 P2 sistas!!!


 
Girl I know thats why I hardly post outside of this thread bc no one answers and maybe 5 if that. I also see sometimes alot of us only read the last page and some of our post gets no answers because of that. I think what I really want this to be is like a group where we r there for each other starting out together and getting results together. I do get what ur saying bc i see vets that post and its about nothing yet every1 is there. I think since we started this thread only 2 vets came in and said anything. Its hard 2 believe. Then I saw this thread had 4 stars and the original had 5 and I dont see why but Im still happy that we are happy with each other no matter how many stars we have we are still stars


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 3, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> ain't nobobdy comment on my 1 inch of growth and my layers growin' out...
> 
> 
> Seriously, though, I am excited about my 1 month progress!!!



Awww, well I'm having a busy week, but I'm here now!  An inch of growth is AWESOME! Yay! (your hair always looks great). I've just been bunning my hair and doing updo's and leaving it alone. I'll provide an update photo in the near future. 

And Klomax, I like that last braidout, keep doing them! 

All the other ladies, I'm slowly but surely getting around to commenting on your posts. Keep up the good work, don't get discouraged, and HHG!!!


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 3, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I tried castor oil on saturday night Im hoping to get some thickness from this. I hate the smell soooo much but Im gonna try and stick to it.
> 
> Anyone else using Castor Oil??



I used Castor Oil every now and then, but I'm really into using coconut oil and EVOO right now.


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 3, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> I used Castor Oil every now and then, but I'm really into using coconut oil and EVOO right now.


 
I wanna try EVOO and Im hearing good things about coconut oil... Which typr r u usin??? Is it cooking oil also?


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 3, 2008)

ITA, it looks very nice Klo! Looks like the organix worked for ya too. 


FindingMe said:


> OOOHHHH, MUCH better! now there's my Klo's hair...whew!The shine and wave definition are off the chain!!! (I'm glad you continued to beat that horse 'cause it's working out betterYep, true.)


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 3, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I wanna try EVOO and Im hearing good things about coconut oil... Which typr r u usin??? Is it cooking oil also?




I got it from here: http://www.oilsbynature.com/

Not sure if my type is used for cooking (probably doesn't matter), but I love the shine it gives my hair.


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry FM, I thought I posted about it, maybe it was on the other thread...hmm. I did notice though, you hair is lookin wonderful. 1 inch of NG is amazing. And the layers I personally love on you, but I understand wanting to grow them out. As for those mean ladies. I cant believe she gave you one star! There is nothing dumb about you question. I had never heard of a DBO until this board, so dont even worry about those silly girls. I am so happy that we have a nice warm circle here, I dont know what I would do without you ladies.  
I have started a new challenge if anyone is interested. Its called Long and Strong from the inside out here is the link http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=217059
So far it is not very active, hopefully it will pick up . 


FindingMe said:


> ain't nobobdy comment on my 1 inch of growth and my layers growin' out...
> 
> 
> Seriously, though, I am excited about my 1 month progress!!!


----------



## KLomax (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's my 2nd day braid out...still having the problem with the hair on the crown...and no setting lotion in my stash and I 'm too tired to go to the store... away if looks fuller/thicker the second day...maybe it was two days of layering the mousse(?)..I also used the shine spray..no blingage what so ever...may be a little coconut oil?







[IMG]http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh188/kslide/braidout4-3-08.jpg


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 4, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Here's my 2nd day braid out...still having the problem with the hair on the crown...and no setting lotion in my stash and I 'm too tired to go to the store... away if looks fuller/thicker the second day...maybe it was two days of layering the mousse(?)..I also used the shine spray..no blingage what so ever...may be a little coconut oil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think the hair in the crown is straighter because of the weight of your ends? It may not seem heavy to you but it's probably enough to make the crown straighter. I think that's normal with longer hair, especially if you don't have layers in the crown.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 4, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Sorry FM, I thought I posted about it, maybe it was on the other thread...hmm. I did notice though, you hair is lookin wonderful. 1 inch of NG is amazing. And the layers I personally love on you, but I understand wanting to grow them out. As for those mean ladies. I cant believe she gave you one star! There is nothing dumb about you question. I had never heard of a DBO until this board, so dont even worry about those silly girls. I am so happy that we have a nice warm circle here, I dont know what I would do without you ladies.
> I have started a new challenge if anyone is interested. Its called Long and Strong from the inside out here is the link http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=217059
> So far it is not very active, hopefully it will pick up .


 
I'm in, page 4, post #34!


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 4, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> THANK YOU!!!!! I like roller sets MUCH better than blow dry and flat iron for my hair. I can never replicate the smoothness or body and shine with a blowdryer. I'm glad, too, bc that makes the blowdryer and iron a last resort for me!!


 

I agree with you on that.  Now that I know how to do it well, I'm really into it, plus to me it gives your hair so much more body and bounce.


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 4, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Klomax ur hair can never be busted.... It will take more than a lil to have ur hair looking bad


 

I'm so with you there, Klo, maybe the second time around will yield better results for you.


----------



## MissKim (Apr 4, 2008)

Can someone send me the link to join the Newbie Challenge? I just became a member of LHCF.

Thanks!!!!

~Kim


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 4, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Ladies, here's my progress pics for April...
> 
> I just relaxed:
> 
> ...


 

Wow Girl, Congratulations, you have really nice progress there. Thanks for listing the steps you took with your relaxer.  I did mine similarly.  I tried to follow SistaSliks article to a "T", and I have to say this was one of the best relaxers I've had in a very long time.  

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 4, 2008)

MissKim said:


> Can someone send me the link to join the Newbie Challenge? I just became a member of LHCF.
> 
> Thanks!!!!
> 
> ~Kim



*THIS IS MY 500TH POST!!! yay!!!*

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=194209 

Welcome MissKim!


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 4, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Co-signing Leonia....stick with the M&T a few more weeks...track your progress a little longer


 

I agree with FindingMe and Klo, especially if your nervous about it.  Take some time and do some more research before you jump in feet first.  

......Just my 2 cents


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 4, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *Yep, that's the plan!!* THANKS for comments!
> 
> OT: I just have to vent. I started a thread (_after doing a search of the forum, mind you_) as I am simply looking for a video of how a Dominican blowout is done. I thought that was a valid question, bc if you've never been to a Dominican salon and/or don't have access to one, you don't really know how they do those doggone blowouts. I am a visual learner. I can see something and try to replicate it from that. It's harder for me to read some steps on a page and try to understand. So, I check my thread this morning and all the answers I have are basically check out Macheriamour's video link http://healthytextures.typepad.com/my_journey_to_healthy_hai/2007/06/how-to-blow-out.html (which I already do with some success as it is not a true Dominican blowout) and that blowouts basically are damaging to the hair unless you only get the roots done.
> THEN, to top it off with an effin' cherry, some skeezer rated the daggone thread a 1 star "terrible," which I'm confused about bc all I was doing was asking a doggone question. Makes me want to tell that chick :eatme: and beat her over the head with a mallot.  *What, you can't ask a question anymore on the threads without someone saying your question is terrible?* Sometimes these chicks get on my nerves...I'm glad I have my little inner circle here bc people treat you like you don't know nothing if you don't have 3000 posts or been here for 3000 years. God forbid you ask a freakin' question that other folks know the answer to, but won't share bc "you _ignant_ if you don't know, too"!!! I thought I had been a member of the forum long enuf and had participated enuf to start a thread and get some valid responses without folks tryin' to make you feel stupid...
> ...


FM, I know how disappointed you feel.  But I sure hope you reconsider taking the  route.  You have provided us here with so much valuable input and encouragement that I hope you continue to share it with others on the entire board.  I've lurked all over the place here at the forum and have seen post from you on the other threads as well and I stick to what I just said.  Don't let that one or two spoil your groove.  This whole journey should be fun for all of us, otherwise what's the use.  You just like us paid your money to interact and learn from the others, and I think that is what you should continue to do.


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 4, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I'm not getting bored(too many products to try)!!!! But I have visited the other topics...found out interesting info regarding mineral make up...Obama etc.....
> 
> I'm still warm & fuzzy... oh xcuse me....that might be all the crap I'm putting on my scalp & hair


 

Klo, I'm still there with you too!  My personality is obsessive , I use to be obsessed with expensive handbags , and after I found this forum I made a New Year's resolution that I would not buy a handbag this year, because I have way too many (I would say pretty much a small fortune's worth).  So I turned my energy toward haircare, and this is what I'm doing to keep my attention away from buying that next bag I want, need, have to have....Yes ladies I have it bad .  Not to mention, I just love beautiful hair, and finding this forum has shown me that I can have it to if I put my mind to it.  

I've been all over the board, but here remains my first and last stop whenever I visit.  I've gone to the skin and make up thread also and like the tips I've been getting from there as well.


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 4, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> I got it from here: http://www.oilsbynature.com/
> 
> Not sure if my type is used for cooking (probably doesn't matter), but I love the shine it gives my hair.


 
Thanx girl im gonna try this.... I just notice u r transitioning... what made u decide to do this? Glad ill be around 2 see pics


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 4, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Thanx girl im gonna try this.... I just notice u r transitioning... what made u decide to do this? Glad ill be around 2 see pics



I'm still fighting breakage and it's driving me crazy. I LOVE the look of texlaxed hair, but I don't want any further breakage. I know this is the cause of it, and I thought if I just used the right products and methods I could control it or eliminate it, but I think it'll be easier (for me) to just go ahead and stop texlaxing. 
And...I keep playing with my NG, and it feels so nice . I keep thinking about how my whole head would look and feel like.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 4, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I wanna try EVOO and Im hearing good things about coconut oil... Which typr r u usin??? Is it cooking oil also?


 
I use vrigin coconut oil that's food grade and EVOO that's food grade.  I also use Vatika oil.  I heard cocunt oil was good for you to eat, but it tastes kinda nutty and I would have to work to get used to it in my cooking.  It's supposed to have all these benefits...

I can say, though that I used the EVOO with my relaxer this time and my hair was salon silky.  Thanks Galadriel, for that tip!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 4, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Sorry FM, I thought I posted about it, maybe it was on the other thread...hmm. I did notice though, you hair is lookin wonderful. 1 inch of NG is amazing. And the layers I personally love on you, but I understand wanting to grow them out. As for those mean ladies. I cant believe she gave you one star! There is nothing dumb about you question. I had never heard of a DBO until this board, so dont even worry about those silly girls. I am so happy that we have a nice warm circle here, I dont know what I would do without you ladies.
> I have started a new challenge if anyone is interested. Its called Long and Strong from the inside out here is the link http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=217059
> So far it is not very active, hopefully it will pick up .


 
OOOHHHH, I just joined!!!  I have a ways to go on some of the things, but I can do better!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 4, 2008)

daephae said:


> I think the hair in the crown is straighter because of the weight of your ends? It may not seem heavy to you but it's probably enough to make the crown straighter. I think that's normal with longer hair, especially if you don't have layers in the crown.


 
Also, do you braid all the way to the roots or like a cornrow or do you do box braids?  Sometimes I have to try to do cornrows and I get a better braid out result..It looks *beautiful* to me!  I think we are most critical on our own hair...


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 4, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> FM, I know how disappointed you feel. But I sure hope you reconsider taking the  route. You have provided us here with so much valuable input and encouragement that I hope you continue to share it with others on the entire board. I've lurked all over the place here at the forum and have seen post from you on the other threads as well and I stick to what I just said. Don't let that one or two spoil your groove. This whole journey should be fun for all of us, otherwise what's the use. You just like us paid your money to interact and learn from the others, and I think that is what you should continue to do.


 
Thanks, sis!!  That made me feel better!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 4, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> I'm still fighting breakage and it's driving me crazy. I LOVE the look of texlaxed hair, but I don't want any further breakage. I know this is the cause of it, and I thought if I just used the right products and methods I could control it or eliminate it, but I think it'll be easier (for me) to just go ahead and stop texlaxing.
> And...I keep playing with my NG, and it feels so nice . I keep thinking about how my whole head would look and feel like.


 
OOOOHHH!  I'm SO excited!!   It'll be great to have someone on our thread that's transitioning!!!  I can't wait to track your progress!


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 4, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Klo,* I'm still there with you too! My personality is obsessive , I use to be obsessed with expensive handbags , and after I found this forum I made a New Year's resolution that I would not buy a handbag this year, because I have way too many (I would say pretty much a small fortune's worth). So I turned my energy toward haircare, and this is what I'm doing to keep my attention away from buying that next bag I want, need, have to have....Yes ladies I have it bad* . Not to mention, I just love beautiful hair, and finding this forum has shown me that I can have it to if I put my mind to it.
> 
> I've been all over the board, but here remains my first and last stop whenever I visit. I've gone to the skin and make up thread also and like the tips I've been getting from there as well.


 

OMG Bign_17...I wrote something similar, almost WORD FOR WORD when I first joined the board! I went back to find it but I couldn't. I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU SAID THAT! It's soooo scary to me, because this describes me too. I had to do a double take and make sure it wasn't my post! I'm with ya, me and my pricey purses.


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 5, 2008)

daephae said:


> OMG Bign_17...I wrote something similar, almost WORD FOR WORD when I first joined the board! I went back to find it but I couldn't. I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU SAID THAT! It's soooo scary to me, because this describes me too. I had to do a double take and make sure it wasn't my post! I'm with ya, me and my pricey purses.


 
.  See they say everyone has a twin 

I tell you, it's killing me, you see it's 5 am on a Saturday morning and I have to get a fix


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 5, 2008)

By the way Ladies, 

Don't know if you knew this or not but I just purchased one of the progress T shirts that you see some of the girls wearing in their photos. It arrived yesterday, and I will be using it going forward for my update pic. Speaking of which it's almost time to post the April update photo.

Here is the link just in case your interested:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=211257


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 5, 2008)

MissKim said:


> Can someone send me the link to join the Newbie Challenge? I just became a member of LHCF.
> 
> Thanks!!!!
> 
> ~Kim


 
:welcome3: MissKim!!!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 5, 2008)

Also ladies, Have any of you done or attempted to do a silk wrap? If so, how did it turn out?


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 5, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Also ladies, Have any of you done or attempted to do a silk wrap? If so, how did it turn out?


 
Silk Wrap AKA Saran Wrap!!!! I have and I really like how it come out.  My hair comes out nice and shiny, bouncy, and silky smooth.  For me lately that has been the only way to go.

FindingMe has also, check out her Foki, she has an album in there where she did a banging silk wrap.

This is how I have doing my hair lately.  Macherieamore has a tutorial on how to do it on youtube 
http://healthytextures.typepad.com/my_journey_to_healthy_hai/2007/06/wrapping-video-.html


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 5, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Silk Wrap AKA Saran Wrap!!!! I have and I really like how it come out. My hair comes out nice and shiny, bouncy, and silky smooth. For me lately that has been the only way to go.
> 
> FindingMe has also, check out her Foki, she has an album in there where she did a banging silk wrap.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Bign!!!!!!!!! I appreciate that. I am going to attempt one today. I did my rollerset via air dry, but my new growth is just not something to play with. i will definitely check those out.


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 5, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Thanks Bign!!!!!!!!! I appreciate that. I am going to attempt one today. I did my rollerset via air dry, but my new growth is just not something to play with. i will definitely check those out.


 

OK, cool, you should go check out her site.  She has some helpful stuff on there about stretching.  I personally haven't went through it because I haven't stretched to the point were I will need help (once the breakage starts I go relax) but it may give you some helpful tips.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 5, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Silk Wrap AKA Saran Wrap!!!! I have and I really like how it come out. My hair comes out nice and shiny, bouncy, and silky smooth. For me lately that has been the only way to go.
> 
> FindingMe has also, check out her Foki, she has an album in there where she did a banging silk wrap.
> 
> ...


 

'Preciate the shout out!  I did follow Macherie's video and it came out great!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 5, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Thanks Bign!!!!!!!!! I appreciate that. I am going to attempt one today. I did my rollerset via air dry, but my new growth is just not something to play with. i will definitely check those out.


 
Just a note, though- I DO still blowout/straighten my roots _before_ I wrap the hair with saran, just like I would do for a regular roller set...


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 5, 2008)

I did a twist out today and I love it. My hair was looking sooo nice . I have pics but cant find my cord 2 put the pics online (Everything is in boxes) I will post pics as soon as I can and it will be my April check in


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 5, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Just a note, though- I DO still blowout/straighten my roots _before_ I wrap the hair with saran, just like I would do for a regular roller set...


 

I toured your Fotki today and i absolutely love how yours turned out. I definitely needed to blow out the roots. I have a lot of NG so it did not turn out how i wanted it. I felt upset that my airdry set went to waste. but i will keep trying because everyone elses are so gorgeous.


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 6, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I did a twist out today and I love it. My hair was looking sooo nice . I have pics but cant find my cord 2 put the pics online (Everything is in boxes) I will post pics as soon as I can and it will be my April check in


----------



## GodsGrace (Apr 6, 2008)

pr3tty said:


>


 
This looks so amazing pr3tty! Wow, I've never done a twist out, braidouts are my thing so I did another one this weekend but with less braids (pics will be in my fotki later), but this looks pretty awesome girl! And its so full too, love it!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 6, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I did a twist out today and I love it. My hair was looking sooo nice . I have pics but cant find my cord 2 put the pics online (Everything is in boxes) I will post pics as soon as I can and it will be my April check in


 
I saw it in the other thread!  *Good gosh, it was SO DOGGONE PRETTY, PR3TTY!!!!!!*


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 6, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I toured your Fotki today and i absolutely love how yours turned out. I definitely needed to blow out the roots. I have a lot of NG so it did not turn out how i wanted it. I felt upset that my airdry set went to waste. but i will keep trying because everyone elses are so gorgeous.


 
SEEE...THAT's why I'm tryin' to get a video of that doggone Domincan blowout, bc they get the roots S-T-R-A-I-G-H-T!!!  Mine comes out pretty straight to the naked eye with the hot air brush, but it will revert sometimes.  I hear them Domincan blowouts don't revert...they snap them strands into submission


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 6, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I toured your Fotki today and i absolutely love how yours turned out. I definitely needed to blow out the roots. I have a lot of NG so it did not turn out how i wanted it. I felt upset that my airdry set went to waste. but i will keep trying because everyone elses are so gorgeous.


 

Girl, don't feel bad 'cause for every good result I get, I also get a crappy one!  I just post the good ones in my FOTKI.  I'm working on a curlformer review right now that I basically am mad about bc my hair came out  this morning, but I am still working and plan to post the results and a formal review of these doggone things (good and bad in the FOTKI) after I completely test them out....  Curlformers....the jury's still out....:eyebrows2


.....yeah.....i bought um....


----------



## Romey (Apr 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I use vrigin coconut oil that's food grade and EVOO that's food grade.  I also use Vatika oil.  I heard cocunt oil was good for you to eat, but it tastes kinda nutty and I would have to work to get used to it in my cooking.  It's supposed to have all these benefits...
> 
> I can say, though that I used the EVOO with my relaxer this time and my hair was salon silky.  Thanks Galadriel, for that tip!!!



Hi,FM!

How much EVOO do you pour into the relaxer?


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I saw it in the other thread! *Good gosh, it was SO DOGGONE PRETTY, PR3TTY!!!!!!*


 
thats so funny thanx FM


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 6, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> This looks so amazing pr3tty! Wow, I've never done a twist out, braidouts are my thing so I did another one this weekend but with less braids (pics will be in my fotki later), but this looks pretty awesome girl! And its so full too, love it!


 
thanx.. The last braidout u did was really nice I know this one will be just as nice bc ur hair is lovely


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> SEEE...THAT's why I'm tryin' to get a video of that doggone Domincan blowout, bc they get the roots S-T-R-A-I-G-H-T!!! Mine comes out pretty straight to the naked eye with the hot air brush, but it will revert sometimes. I hear them Domincan blowouts don't revert...they snap them strands into submission


 
Yeah, your right they do snap them into submission.

I live in NYC where the Dominican salons are plentyfull.  Before joining the forum I would go every so often and let them do my hair and even then I wouldn't let them blow my hair out that often. I have to tell you from what I know now all they are doing is frying up our hair, with those hot [email protected] blow dryers.  Yeah when I did get it fully blown, or just the roots blown my hair would be bangin straight when I left and would last a good while, but now I say all that was at what cost....you feel me .  My daughter is 16 and loves to get her hair blown out, and she has gone from healthy hair when I cared for it to hair that breaks from just looking at a comb , but she doesn't listen....I tell her all the time just go and get a wash and set but don't let them blow your hair, but no.....she says she doesn't like the look of just wrapped hair.  

IMO the blow outs are good for unprocessed hair, when your relaxed your hair is just too fragile to handle all that heat, and I'm telling you it's way toooooo much heat that is being put on the hair, sometimes the shops are very smoky (literally) from the heat that is being given off by the blow dryers.  

My girlfriend goes religiously and let them blow and relax her hair.  She has a very nice length, she at BSL if not it's near there but her hair is very thin, from all the stretching of the hair with those round brushed and their techniques with relaxers is a whole other story.  I think the the blowouts maybe good to do once in a blue maybe a special occasion or so but not constantly.

I know that doesn't help tell you how to do it, but just wanted to drop in my 2 cents    on the subject.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 6, 2008)

Romey said:


> Hi,FM!
> 
> How much EVOO do you pour into the relaxer?


 
I actually did about 2 tablespoons and mixed it together well.  It didn't make it too soupy or anything


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 6, 2008)

pr3tty said:


>


 

Very pretty Pr3tty .  I going to have to give this a try one of these days.  

You did a good job.  Nice!!!


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I actually did about 2 tablespoons and mixed it together well. It didn't make it too soupy or anything


 
Yep, that is how I do it too.  2 tablespoons seem to be the perfect mix.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 6, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Yeah, your right they do snap them into submission.
> 
> I live in NYC where the Dominican salons are plentyfull. Before joining the forum I would go every so often and let them do my hair and even then I wouldn't let them blow my hair out that often. I have to tell you from what I know now all they are doing is frying up our hair, with those hot [email protected] blow dryers. Yeah when I did get it fully blown, or just the roots blown my hair would be bangin straight when I left and would last a good while, but now I say all that was at what cost....you feel me . My daughter is 16 and loves to get her hair blown out, and she has gone from healthy hair when I cared for it to hair that breaks from just looking at a comb , but she doesn't listen....I tell her all the time just go and get a wash and set but don't let them blow your hair, but no.....she says she doesn't like the look of just wrapped hair.
> 
> ...


 
daggg....erplexed  see, all the ladies i saw had full, bountiful, blowin' in the wind and gettin' in their eyes BSL-ish hair!  Do you think they just go every once in a while?  I have a hot air brush and i just put in in my hair at the roots and kinda blow them out, maybe what I am doing is good enuf!  My hair hasn't seemed to be hurt by my technique.  I think I might just let that one go...


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 6, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Yep, that is how I do it too. 2 tablespoons seem to be the perfect mix.


 
OT:  *LOVE THE AVI PIC*!!!!!  I see you, gurl!  Growing on down your back!!!


----------



## Romey (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks FM & Bign 17 for the info...I'm going to try it with my next relaxer. I'll let u know what happens.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 6, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Very pretty Pr3tty . I going to have to give this a try one of these days.
> 
> You did a good job. Nice!!!


 
I mean...I look at your starting pic and then this month...It's like 2 different heads of hair!


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> daggg....erplexed see, all the ladies i saw had full, bountiful, blowin' in the wind and gettin' in their eyes BSL-ish hair! Do you think they just go every once in a while? I have a hot air brush and i just put in in my hair at the roots and kinda blow them out, maybe what I am doing is good enuf! My hair hasn't seemed to be hurt by my technique. I think I might just let that one go...


 
Yeah, quite often there are ladies up in there with hair down their back getting it blown too, not sure if it's a regular thing for them or not, and from what I've been reading on the boards some say their hair is ok with direct heat (that one puzzles me).  But the process really is alot of heat.  You know how you see white women getting their hair blown with that big round brush it's very similar to that, except your hair has already been dried with a roller set. They wrap the hair around that brush, zap that hot A$% dryer at your scalp. and pull, to straighten out the root and then if your getting a full blow, they pull down the length of the hair with the brush and the dryer and then target your ends tryin to get the bump at the bottom.  Hard to explain it but hopefully that gives you and idea.


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> OT: *LOVE THE AVI PIC*!!!!! I see you, gurl! Growing on down your back!!!


 
Awh!!! you making me blush!  

Thanks


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 6, 2008)

Romey said:


> thanks FM & Bign 17 for the info...I'm going to try it with my next relaxer. I'll let u know what happens.


 
Yeah, give it a try.  Believe me I was leary about doing it at first, just didn't seem like it was the right thing to be doing.  "My Beauty Supply Girl" told me to do it, a Dominican lady and up until I mixed the relaxer I debated about it.  But I ended up trying it and I won't do my relaxer any other way now.

Also if your about to relax I would say take a look at Sistaslicks articles on what to do pre and post relaxer.  I followed her steps, and I would say this is was the best relaxer I've had ever, my hair did really well.


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I mean...I look at your starting pic and then this month...It's like 2 different heads of hair!


 
I think its shocking what a lil TLC can do


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Girl, don't feel bad 'cause for every good result I get, I also get a crappy one! I just post the good ones in my FOTKI. I'm working on a curlformer review right now that I basically am mad about bc my hair came out  this morning, but I am still working and plan to post the results and a formal review of these doggone things (good and bad in the FOTKI) after I completely test them out.... Curlformers....the jury's still out....:eyebrows2
> 
> 
> .....yeah.....i bought um....


 
Thanks FM. I will try it again. It is trial and error. I didn't think my air sets would be good, but they turned out good. 

@ the Curlformers!!! I want some so bad, but i do not need them, i do not!!

And Pretty, your hair looks so thick and gorgeous!!!!! I love it


----------



## KLomax (Apr 7, 2008)

pr3tty said:


>


 
Oooooo Ptr3tty your hair turned out so :sweet:..!!!


----------



## KLomax (Apr 7, 2008)

FM your hair look FABULOUS girl   !!!  LUV IT...LUV IT ...LUV IT !!!!....You gonna make me texlax or sumthin'    I bought some THICKER FULLER HAIR tryin' to be like you!!!


FIYA I am anxiously awaitng the update on those curlformers...keep me posted  .


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 7, 2008)

Pr3tty, I love love love it! It looks so thick and healthy. Very nice



pr3tty said:


>


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey FM, I didnt get a DBO, But the other week when I went to the salon this Puerto Rican lady blow dried my hair and it was sooo... straight. It was blowing all over the place. I looked like the straight hair was coming right out of my scalp. It was so nice, however the heat just about killed me. I could barely sit still Girl, I was jumping out of my seat it was so hot. I am suprised my scalp was not burnt! So...my hair was swangin, but I paid for it! I think you should stick to what you are doing. Your hair looks great, and you dont want all that super duper heat messing up your pretty hair.  



FindingMe said:


> SEEE...THAT's why I'm tryin' to get a video of that doggone Domincan blowout, bc they get the roots S-T-R-A-I-G-H-T!!! Mine comes out pretty straight to the naked eye with the hot air brush, but it will revert sometimes. I hear them Domincan blowouts don't revert...they snap them strands into submission


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 7, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hey FM, I didnt get a DBO, But the other week when I went to the salon this Puerto Rican lady blow dried my hair and it was sooo... straight. It was blowing all over the place. I looked like the straight hair was coming right out of my scalp. It was so nice, however the heat just about killed me. I could barely sit still Girl, I was jumping out of my seat it was so hot. I am suprised my scalp was not burnt! So...my hair was swangin, but I paid for it! I think you should stick to what you are doing. Your hair looks great, and you dont want all that super duper heat messing up your pretty hair.


 
See, that's what everyone keeps on saying about the DBOs...I think I just need to keep on keeping on!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 7, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Yeah, quite often there are ladies up in there with hair down their back getting it blown too, not sure if it's a regular thing for them or not, and from what I've been reading on the boards some say their hair is ok with direct heat (that one puzzles me). But the process really is alot of heat. You know how you see white women getting their hair blown with that big round brush it's very similar to that, except your hair has already been dried with a roller set. *They wrap the hair around that brush, zap that hot A$% dryer at your scalp. and pull, to straighten out the root and then if your getting a full blow, they pull down the length of the hair with the brush and the dryer and then target your ends tryin to get the bump at the bottom.* Hard to explain it but hopefully that gives you and idea.


 

OMG!! THAT'S how they do it???!!!???  That is the best explanation for it I have ever heard!!  I actually got a visual picture of it in my mind!

I was trippin' bc I thought it was different...  I guess I couldn't figure out how they just blew out the roots, but it sounds like they use direct heat on basically your whole head.  GEEZ... direct heat (and HIGH heat at that from what I gather) along with a lot of stretching and pulling does not sound like my idea of a good time for my hair.  Does your hair get tangled in that brush?!?  That sounds like a nightmare...


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 7, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Yeah, give it a try. Believe me I was leary about doing it at first, just didn't seem like it was the right thing to be doing. "My Beauty Supply Girl" told me to do it, a Dominican lady and up until I mixed the relaxer I debated about it. But I ended up trying it and I won't do my relaxer any other way now.
> 
> Also if your about to relax I would say take a look at Sistaslicks articles on what to do pre and post relaxer. I followed her steps, and I would say this is was the best relaxer I've had ever, my hair did really well.


 
ITA agree with e'rything bign just said!  That olive oil made the difference in my relaxer...I am SURE OF IT!  And I used a mild relaxer, too and it was STILL silky smooth!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 7, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Thanks FM. I will try it again. It is trial and error. I didn't think my air sets would be good, but they turned out good.
> 
> *@ the Curlformers!!! I want some so bad, but i do not need them, i do not!!*
> 
> And Pretty, your hair looks so thick and gorgeous!!!!! I love it


 
I am really serious, they are so doggone expensive!!!  I think you should wait bc I really think you can replicate the same results with flexi rods.  I mean mine came out looking EXACTLY like the flexirod set I have in my FOTKI...When I say exactly, I mean IDENTICAL...


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 7, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> OMG!! THAT'S how they do it???!!!???  That is the best explanation for it I have ever heard!! I actually got a visual picture of it in my mind!
> 
> I was trippin' bc I thought it was different... I guess I couldn't figure out how they just blew out the roots, but it sounds like they use direct heat on basically your whole head. GEEZ... direct heat (and HIGH heat at that from what I gather) along with a lot of stretching and pulling does not sound like my idea of a good time for my hair. Does your hair get tangled in that brush?!? That sounds like a nightmare...


 
No your hair doesn't get tangled, that is one thing, they know how to work that brush and that blow dryer.  They have that thing down to a science, you can believe it.


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 7, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I am really serious, they are so doggone expensive!!! I think you should wait bc I really think you can replicate the same results with flexi rods. I mean mine came out looking EXACTLY like the flexirod set I have in my FOTKI...When I say exactly, I mean IDENTICAL...


 
See that is what I thought, I wondered if you would get the same results.  Thanks for confirming that.  I wanted to try to curlforms but when I kept seeing how much they cost, and the needle thing scared me, thinking of pulling my wet hair through that thing brought me to the shakes.  So I've been eying the flexirods, just wasn't too sure about what color to get.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 7, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> See that is what I thought, I wondered if you would get the same results. Thanks for confirming that. I wanted to try to curlforms but when I kept seeing *how much they cost, and the needle thing scared me, thinking of pulling my wet hair through that thing brought me to the shakes.* So I've been eying the flexirods, just wasn't too sure about what color to get.


 
But on the real, they cost a GRIP!!!!  And I have 6 packs (6 in a pack) of the extra long and wide (pink & orange) ones and I ran out!!!!  O-M-G, my friend came to my rescue and bought me another pack of those and 2 packs of the extra wide and long (4 in a pack) ones for my birthday bc she felt sorry for me.  I kept trying to pull my hair through and the sections were too big and I got that [email protected] needle stuck in the curformer (with my hair in it, BTW) and I was crying trying to get that thing out! erplexed  I finally got it punched back through the curlformer and my hair out.  Geez...

 I think they work *great* if you use small sections, but [email protected], I had already bought 6 packs and the rod and I needed really another 2 packs.  I know my hair is thick, but COME ON...Like I said, the jury's still out on these things.  My curls are still looking pretty today and I have to say they are very uniform and shiny ('cause I just got a relaxer), so it looks more like I have some natural 2c/3a hair vs a 3c/4a chick having used some flexirods!  LOL!  That's the only reason I haven't brought these puppies back up in Sally's...

I think, though, that if I were meticulous, and set a perfect spiral on my flexirods (I would have to purchase slightly larger rods than the ones I currently own), I could get the same exact results.  Like I said, it looks like the flexirod set I had before, just more uniform, with a better overall shape and slightly larger curls.

At 9.99-12.99 a pack, though, is it worth it???


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 8, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I am really serious, they are so doggone expensive!!! I think you should wait bc I really think you can replicate the same results with flexi rods. I mean mine came out looking EXACTLY like the flexirod set I have in my FOTKI...When I say exactly, I mean IDENTICAL...


 

Yeah, thats what i see from others results. They look nice but if I can get the same with rods, then i'll do that. And are your Curlformer results in your Fotki?


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 8, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Yeah, thats what i see from others results. They look nice but if I can get the same with rods, then i'll do that. And *are your Curlformer results in your Fotki?[/*quote]
> 
> 
> Not yet.  I have some other things I want to try first and then I'll post results, maybe later next week?  I'll be sure to send a shout out when you can go look at them


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 8, 2008)

CHANGED MY MIND


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 9, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* *FINDING ME*​ 
birthday2birthday2dance7: ​


----------



## KLomax (Apr 9, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* *FINDING ME*​
> 
> 
> birthday2birthday2dance7: ​


 

 FindingMe 
:bday5:​


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 9, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> fiya'slovechild said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, thats what i see from others results. They look nice but if I can get the same with rods, then i'll do that. And *are your Curlformer results in your Fotki?[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 9, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* *FINDING ME*​
> 
> 
> birthday2birthday2dance7: ​


 

 .. the bar scene...TOO funny!!  THANKS, Pr3tty!!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 9, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> FindingMe said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!!!
> ...


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 9, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* *FINDING ME*​
> 
> 
> birthday2birthday2dance7: ​


 

FindingMe, I hope you have a good one. and I wish you many more!


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 9, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> fiya'slovechild said:
> 
> 
> > THANK YOU!!! 'Preciate my sisters!!!
> ...


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 9, 2008)

KLomax said:


> FindingMe
> 
> :bday5:​


 

Thanks, KLO!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 9, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> FindingMe, I hope you have a good one. and I wish you many more!


 
  Ya'll rock!!


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy B-Day FindingMe!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 9, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Happy B-Day FindingMe!


 
It's my b-day, it's my b-day! Thx!


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry I'm late for the April check-in, I've just been bunning. I've also just bought a dryer (Hot Tools "Purple People Heater"). I used it this week to do a DC w/ Pantene R&N breakage defense conditioner. I want to do another one w/ ORS:







Here's my bun as of today:









Oh shoot, LOL forgot to get the actual bun in the pic. Well, let's use our imaginations . I want to do a length check soon, so I will update accordingly.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 10, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Sorry I'm late for the April check-in, I've just been bunning. I've also just bought a dryer (Hot Tools "Purple People Heater"). I used it this week to do a DC w/ Pantene R&N breakage defense conditioner. I want to do another one w/ ORS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That is a gorgeous headband!!!! i like it


----------



## KLomax (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Galadriel,

Nice headband...I can't wat to see the bun


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 10, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* *FINDING ME*​
> 
> 
> birthday2birthday2dance7: ​


 


I'm sorry I'm a little late...hope you enjoyed yourself!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 10, 2008)

Galadriel, I can't wait to see your hair fully grown out natural!  It's SO pretty!  CUTE headband AND dryer...

Daephae, girl, thanks for the b-day wishes.  I did have a good one!!!


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks ladies! I've been really into headbands lately and little accessories to make my buns and updos more interesting .


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello Ladies! 
Sorry I have not been posting lately. I had to step away from the hair for awhile, it was driving me crazy . I got a half wig last week to wear as a protective style. I really like it and it is quick and easy which is a big plus. I will post pics in my fotki soon.


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 14, 2008)

Here are my April update photos. The second is of my last roller set before my relaxer and the first is after the relaxer and my current length. It looks straight to have only air dried. Do you guys think I can make bra strap length by about november or december?


----------



## noemi (Apr 14, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Here are my April update photos. The second is of my last roller set before my relaxer and the first is after the relaxer and my current length. It looks straight to have only air dried. Do you guys think I can make bra strap length by about november or december?


 

Girl, looks to me like you could be BSL by July/August!! November/December you could be MBL or very closed!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 14, 2008)

hey, leona!

Your hair looks GREAT!  I think you can be BSL by then, definitely!!!  PRETTY, PRETTY!!!


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 14, 2008)

Leono: Wow your hair looks great! Keep it up girl


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the comments. It makes feel like I'm doing something right now. No one understands my hair care obsession like you guys. I was really starting to get discouraged and I think I'm seeing some turn around. I'm not sure if you can tell, but my ends are in bad shape. Thankfully the breakage stopped. I love mixing stuff together. My last concoction was Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor, the reconstructor that comes with optimum relaxers, and Elasta QP Dpr11.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 14, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> Sorry I have not been posting lately. I had to step away from the hair for awhile, it was driving me crazy . I got a half wig last week to wear as a protective style. I really like it and it is quick and easy which is a big plus. I will post pics in my fotki soon.


 
Let us know when you get the pics in your FOTKI  I can't wait to see it, I know it's cute as your face is so pretty!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 14, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments. It makes feel like I'm doing something right now. No one understands my hair care obsession like you guys. I was really starting to get discouraged and I think I'm seeing some turn around. I'm not sure if you can tell, but *my ends are in bad shape.* Thankfully the breakage stopped. I love mixing stuff together. My last concoction was Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor, the reconstructor that comes with optimum relaxers, and Elasta QP Dpr11.


 
They don't look bad to me, but I *COMPLETELY* inderstand where you are coming from as I just cut another inch off my ends earlier this week.  Everyone was like "Why did you cut your hair, you couldn't tell the ends were damaged...," but I tried a Wash N Go and, ba-by, lemme tell you, my ends were fried!  They dried like brillo while the rest of my hair was nice and smooth.  I am SO very tempted to take off another inch or two, just to get the ends like I know they should be (and fake out daily with roller sets), but that would completely blow ANY chance I have of getting to BSL by them end of the year, so I am waiting.

But, trust, if I feel like I am sacrificing the health of my hair to retain length, I will not hesitate to get the scissors and get to choppin'!  BSL goal, or no...


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 14, 2008)

Leona ur hair is really nice and thick I really like it


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 15, 2008)

Beautiful hair Leona! Great job! And I feel the same way about only being understood here. I had to ask DH to take another pic of my hair (LOL) and he looked at me like I was crazy.


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 15, 2008)

I got a wash n' press today. It came out great! I'm so close to APL it's driving me crazy!!!!!  (sorry for the huge pic sizes, I'm still figuring it all out)


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 15, 2008)

Leona, your hair looks amazing!!!!!!!! U are closer to BSL than u think. I'll give u July or August. 

And Galadriel, your hair is so shiny!!!! And i know how it feels being so close to APL. its the hardest hurdle to get over!!! I'm always this close. But you can do it.


----------



## kelkel (Apr 15, 2008)

Okay I am sooooo confusederplexed.... is this the thread that everyone is posting on officially for the newbie challenge? Am I not in the challenge if my name isn't added to the list at the beginning of this thread? 

and how do you all find this thread when you want to post?? okay maybe I should start a newer newbie challenge because this one is getting pretty advanced....I'm confused...


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 15, 2008)

kelkel said:


> Okay I am sooooo confusederplexed.... is this the thread that everyone is posting on officially for the newbie challenge? Am I not in the challenge if my name isn't added to the list at the beginning of this thread?
> 
> and how do you all find this thread when you want to post?? okay maybe I should start a newer newbie challenge because this one is getting pretty advanced....I'm confused...


 
Hi. There are two newbie threads. The first one, is where those who want to join the challenge go and post their starting point and regimen. And as time goes on and u get a little advanced you post here. Or at least thats how i'm comprehending it.  So if u haven't joined the other thread, the older one, then u should. and if u have and your name isn't at the beginning, it doesn't mean u're not in the challenge, the list just hasn't been updated yet. HTH. 

And often times, if the newbie threads aren't on the 1st of 2nd page, i put newbie in the search bar at the top and it takes me right to it.


----------



## kelkel (Apr 16, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Hi. There are two newbie threads. The first one, is where those who want to join the challenge go and post their starting point and regimen. And as time goes on and u get a little advanced you post here. Or at least thats how i'm comprehending it. So if u haven't joined the other thread, the older one, then u should. and if u have and your name isn't at the beginning, it doesn't mean u're not in the challenge, the list just hasn't been updated yet. HTH.
> 
> And often times, if the newbie threads aren't on the 1st of 2nd page, i put newbie in the search bar at the top and it takes me right to it.


 

Thank you for explaining because I have been soooo confused....


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 16, 2008)

kelkel said:


> Thank you for explaining because I have been soooo confused....


 
You're welcome kelkel. And i love your hair. I saw it in the other thread.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 16, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> I got a wash n' press today. It came out great! I'm so close to APL it's driving me crazy!!!!!  (sorry for the huge pic sizes, I'm still figuring it all out)


 

OMG, your hair looks *awesome*!!!!  Girl, you making me want to transition...


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 16, 2008)

Galadriel your hair is looking good girl...

You are soo close to Apl and I know thats the hardest bc Im going thru it too  <<<< Thats how it makes me feel but i know we're in the right place


----------



## kelkel (Apr 17, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> You're welcome kelkel. And i love your hair. I saw it in the other thread.


 

ahhh thank you fiya...... .    girl you just don't know, everyday I think about taking some clippers and shaving it off.


----------



## KLomax (Apr 17, 2008)

Galadriel & Leonia....your hair looks:wow::wow::wow:so healthy and shiny!!! GOOD JOB & keep up the good work !!!


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments ladies! This is so much more encouraging than trying to go at it alone. I'm glad we have this thread!


----------



## KLomax (Apr 17, 2008)

Ladies 

This week I ponytail roller set w/lacio lacio & 3" rollers. I think I used too much product. It weighed my hair down . So, I brushed it back into a ponytail. I had to put a towel around my shoulders because I was wearing a black top.


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 17, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Ladies
> 
> This week I ponytail roller set w/lacio lacio & 3" rollers. I think I used too much product. It weighed my hair down . So, I brushed it back into a ponytail. I had to put a towel around my shoulders because I was wearing a black top.



Klomax, it looks so healthy and wavy! Can't wait 'til I get that length . I bought some rollers for a rollerset but haven't even opened the pack yet  but now you're making me want to break open my rollers and see what I can do. Thanks for sharing .


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 17, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Ladies
> 
> This week I ponytail roller set w/lacio lacio & 3" rollers. I think I used too much product. It weighed my hair down . So, I brushed it back into a ponytail. I had to put a towel around my shoulders because I was wearing a black top.


 
your hair looks amazing!!!!!! I love the curls Klomax. And also that banana clip.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 17, 2008)

kelkel said:


> ahhh thank you fiya...... . girl you just don't know, everyday I think about taking some clippers and shaving it off.


 
lol, no!!!!! don't do that girl. Thats why we're here. To get support from one another.


----------



## KLomax (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks ladies. Galadriel break open the pack girl and get to rollin'....I LUV the banana clip  it helps make a full ponytail and doesn't rip out your hair like rubber bands!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 18, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Ladies
> 
> This week I ponytail roller set w/lacio lacio & 3" rollers. I think I used too much product. It weighed my hair down . So, I brushed it back into a ponytail. I had to put a towel around my shoulders because I was wearing a black top.


OMG! * I:heart2:THAT PONY!!!*   You're gonna make me get some Lacio Lacio.  It's on my neverending list of things to try!


----------



## KLomax (Apr 18, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> OMG! *I:heart2:THAT PONY!!!*  You're gonna make me get some Lacio Lacio. It's on my neverending list of things to try!


Thanks FM girl !!!!


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 20, 2008)

So ladies after all these weeks of trying to find a salon, I went back to one that I use to visit years ago. All the stylist have changed ,but I was determined to get my hair done and since it was a Full Saturday I had to wait a long time since I was a walk in. The end results. I love it. I only paid 35 and my sister had her hair done in a cute style also it was only 25 with a cut, shampoo, deep condition, and style. Needless to say I have found my hair style home. I like to moisturize my hair 2 times a day. How do I moisturize this? Are there any good spray 






moisturizers?


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 20, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> So ladies after all these weeks of trying to find a salon, I went back to one that I use to visit years ago. All the stylist have changed ,but I was determined to get my hair done and since it was a Full Saturday I had to wait a long time since I was a walk in. The end results. I love it. I only paid 35 and my sister had her hair done in a cute style also it was only 25 with a cut, shampoo, deep condition, and style. Needless to say I have found my hair style home. I like to moisturize my hair 2 times a day. How do I moisturize this? Are there any good spray
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *OMG!!!  THIS IS TOO CUTE!!!!! *


*UMMMM...I appreciate the detailed photos, 'cause I WILL be stealing this hairstyle for the summer when I am stretching!  :blowkiss:*

ETA:  I'm so glad you found a stylist you like.  I think the price was reasonable, too!  Also, Is that all up in one ponytail in the back?  Or is some hanging that I can't see?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 20, 2008)

Leona, I saw the other thread you made about this style. It is gorgeous!!!!!! It looks so nice on you. I love it.


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 20, 2008)

I do post here and out there too. I think the only people who really read this thread are US. When I want more imput I post out there. Thanks for the nice comments. I was so scared that it wouldn't look right because of my big head. My head is kinda flat in the back it always looks like someone smaked me with a shovel.


----------



## KLomax (Apr 20, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> So ladies after all these weeks of trying to find a salon, I went back to one that I use to visit years ago. All the stylist have changed ,but I was determined to get my hair done and since it was a Full Saturday I had to wait a long time since I was a walk in. The end results. I love it. I only paid 35 and my sister had her hair done in a cute style also it was only 25 with a cut, shampoo, deep condition, and style. Needless to say I have found my hair style home. I like to moisturize my hair 2 times a day. How do I moisturize this? Are there any good spray
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LUUUUV IT!!!!  I am interested in how you would moisturize this hair as well. The moisturizers I use are on the "wet" side and work best on curly hair.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 20, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> I do post here and out there too. I think the only people who really read this thread are US. When I want more imput I post out there. Thanks for the nice comments. I was so scared that it wouldn't look right because of my big head. *My head is kinda flat in the back it always looks like someone smaked me with a shovel.*


 
Girl, you crazy!

Anyway, Since I, too, am going to pimp this style, I envisioned pincurling the back in 1 or 2 large pincurls flat to the head and maybe moisturising the end every other day (or maybe every 3rd day) with either my ORS lotion or some coconut oil...If I pincurl, I don't need a lot of moisturizers...

Klo, I could also see this easily being rocked with a curly pony in the back.  I may try to do it wet (for the neatest look) and then roller set the back (w/ maybe 3 or 4 large rollers) and/or braid it out for different looks.


----------



## KLomax (Apr 20, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Girl, you crazy!
> 
> Anyway, Since I, too, am going to pimp this style, I envisioned pincurling the back in 1 or 2 large pincurls flat to the head and maybe moisturising the end every other day (or maybe every 3rd day) with either my ORS lotion or some coconut oil...If I pincurl, I don't need a lot of moisturizers...
> 
> Klo, I could also see this easily being rocked with a curly pony in the back. I may try to do it wet (for the neatest look) and then roller set the back (w/ maybe 3 or 4 large rollers) and/or braid it out for different looks.


 Girl I would pimp this style if I knew how   . How do you make this twists?   How do you make the hump?  I need the remedial class


----------



## noemi (Apr 20, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Girl I would pimp this style if I knew how  . How do you make this twists?  How do you make the hump?  I need the *remedial class*


 

Me too!  I can only do like one good style and that is using my curlformers.  I have grown to be content with my messy half way bun and wash n go.  When my hair grows up, I'm _really_ not going to know what to do!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 20, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Girl I would pimp this style if I knew how  . How do you make this twists?  How do you make the hump?  I need the remedial class


 
You and neomi are funny!  The twists are like cornrows, except you use two strands...if you can't do cornrows, you outta luck!  Ima haveta improvise on the hump.  My hair has enough thickness where I think I can improvise that bc that's usually how I do ponytails anyway to balance off my large forehead!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey, ladies- Check out my official Curlformers review in my FOTKI http://public.fotki.com/FindingMe/ap...ormers-review/


----------



## KLomax (Apr 21, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Hey, ladies- Check out my official Curlformers review in my FOTKI http://public.fotki.com/FindingMe/ap...ormers-review/


Thanks for the review..Great Job!!!  I LUVVV your hair...both sets looked good!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 21, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Thanks for the review..Great Job!!! I LUVVV your hair...both sets looked good!!!


 
I thought they both looked the same!  LOL!  But one set was less than half the cost and a lot less manipulation (pulling and tugging)on the hair.  For those reasons, I would go with the flexirods for relaxed hair.


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 21, 2008)

FM your hair looked sooooo good. If mine looked like that I would be wearing this look everyday all day


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 21, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Girl I would pimp this style if I knew how  . *How do you make this twists? * How do you make the hump?  I need the remedial class


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pP7kBEHzcKk  Here's a video on the cornrow twists...


----------



## KLomax (Apr 21, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I thought they both looked the same! LOL! But one set was less than half the cost and a lot less manipulation (pulling and tugging)on the hair. For those reasons, I would go with the flexirods for relaxed hair.


 
I don't think my hair can stand up to CF manipulation . It sounds like breakage to me. Sometimes if you look at my hair too hard it breaks  leaving me screaming for .


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 21, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I don't think my hair can stand up to CF manipulation . It sounds like breakage to me. Sometimes if you look at my hair too hard it breaks  leaving me screaming for .


 

Then you need to :Run: from these things and your hair is uber long, too....unh unh


----------



## KLomax (Apr 21, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Then you need to :Run: from these things and your hair is uber long, too....unh unh


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 22, 2008)

FM, thanks for the review! Nice!


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 22, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> So ladies after all these weeks of trying to find a salon, I went back to one that I use to visit years ago. All the stylist have changed ,but I was determined to get my hair done and since it was a Full Saturday I had to wait a long time since I was a walk in. The end results. I love it. I only paid 35 and my sister had her hair done in a cute style also it was only 25 with a cut, shampoo, deep condition, and style. Needless to say I have found my hair style home. I like to moisturize my hair 2 times a day. How do I moisturize this? Are there any good spray
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This style looks great on you!


----------



## KLomax (Apr 22, 2008)

:update: I mixed 1/2 glycerin & 1/2 Miss Keys 10 en 1 ... I put it on dry hair overnight....I learned about glycerin from *4mia *...I used Fuller Thicker Hair as a leave in ...sealed ends w/coconut oil..my hair feels very moisturized, light & fluffy...I blow dried using *Pinkskates* method...this took about 30 minutes.

Ladies may I suggest that you try glycerin w/your DC & leave in and anything that you think is so so. I bought mine at Walmart for under $3.
This style is a WnG(sort of) but it looks like a braid out.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 23, 2008)

KLomax said:


> :update: I mixed 1/2 glycerin & 1/2 Miss Keys 10 en 1 ... I put it on dry hair overnight....I learned about glycerin from *4mia *...I used Fuller Thicker Hair as a leave in ...sealed ends w/coconut oil..my hair feels very moisturized, light & fluffy...I blow dried using *Pinkskates* method...this took about 30 minutes.
> 
> Ladies may I suggest that you try glycerin w/your DC & leave in and anything that you think is so so. I bought mine at Walmart for under $3.
> This style is a WnG(sort of) but it looks like a braid out.


 

Klo- can you post the brand name or a pic of the bottle you used?  A lot of ladies (relaxed, natural and in-between are using glycerin as a leave-in with good results...)  I want some...

ETA:  ne'ermind- saw it in the other thread...the rubbing alcohol isle, huh?


----------



## Morenita (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi again everyone, and  to those of you who haven't met me. I guess I'm the lastest newbie? I feel kinda self-invited though lol. Just looking for someplace to fit in 

I posted some pics yesterday on the other thread. I had my first go at a bantu set and it came out pretty bad lol. My hair is suffering from Sahara-Desert like dryness right now  I am also pretty sure that I am in desperate need of some protein too, but I need to get some more moisture in there first or else it'll probably just snap right off! 

I did another co-wash last night. I went to Safeway and found some really good deals on Organix products and something told me to pick it up on a hunch. It just smelled so good, and the ingredient list impressed me... I got the Coconut milk conditioner, anti-breakage serum, and split end mender, and the Vanilla conditioner. It turns out that this product goes well-recommended by some of the ladies on the boards. I saw a thread about it last night after I got home. It was all BOGO, and one of them had a mail-in rebate, so essentially, I only paid for one and got  for free  I will be going back before the sale ends to stock up probably.

So, I cowashed with it last night and used the serum and split end mender, then I put my hair in a ponytail and put some satin-covered sponge rollers in it overnight. The middle is still not completely dry, but I took some pics anyway. My hair seems softer today, and a _little_ bit more moisturized, but I think I need to take more drastic measures. Maybe a few nights of some overnight deep conditioning like some of you suggested on the first page...

Here's what it looks like today. Not a vast improvement, but a little better.


----------



## Morenita (Apr 23, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I don't think my hair can stand up to CF manipulation . It sounds like breakage to me. Sometimes if you look at my hair too hard it breaks  leaving me screaming for .



Lol, I hear that!

And FM, thanks for the review and. I've been seeing the curlformers around on the boards and was wondering about them. I will definitely be going with flexirods! I will definitely add in some moderate protein treatments too like you suggested. I got some Keraphix yesterday (I bought more stuff that I care to admit LOL) and I will try it as soon as I can get to a moisture level that I am comfortable with. I hope the Ojon will help.  

Your hair looks really nice Galadriel! I used to flat twist my hair like that and leave the back out, but I get WAY too much breakage. Its too much manipulation for me, especially when taking those rubberbands out  I think that was the problem with the bantu set I did and the braidouts that I normally wear. The less manipulation for me, the better. My hair is just too fragile right now. Hopefully that will change.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 23, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Hi again everyone, and  to those of you who haven't met me. I guess I'm the lastest newbie? I feel kinda self-invited though lol. Just looking for someplace to fit in
> 
> I posted some pics yesterday on the other thread. I had my first go at a bantu set and it came out pretty bad lol. My hair is suffering from Sahara-Desert like dryness right now  I am also pretty sure that I am in desperate need of some protein too, but I need to get some more moisture in there first or else it'll probably just snap right off!
> 
> ...


 
Pretty, pretty, pretty!  Your hair likes the Organix...  The bottom pic looks like an avi or siggy pic to me  Oh, and don't feel bad about the bantu set...I can never get it right either...erplexed


----------



## KLomax (Apr 23, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Klo- can you post the brand name or a pic of the bottle you used? A lot of ladies (relaxed, natural and in-between are using glycerin as a leave-in with good results...) I want some...
> 
> ETA: ne'ermind- saw it in the other thread...the rubbing alcohol isle, huh?


Hey FM I'll post pic anyway for anyone who is interested. 





I'm going to continue mixing w/DC & leave ins. I wonder how this might mix w/ the beloved ORS Replen Paks (moisture & protein combined). I've read comments that if you mix glycerin w/so so condish you get much better results. I could help w/ condish that you want to use up.

FYI- I counted 3 strands lost while doing hair yesterday. I used to have more breakage when I sneezed. My hair feels very soft & moisturized today!


----------



## KLomax (Apr 23, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Hi again everyone, and  to those of you who haven't met me. I guess I'm the lastest newbie? I feel kinda self-invited though lol. Just looking for someplace to fit in
> 
> I posted some pics yesterday on the other thread. I had my first go at a bantu set and it came out pretty bad lol. My hair is suffering from Sahara-Desert like dryness right now  I am also pretty sure that I am in desperate need of some protein too, but I need to get some more moisture in there first or else it'll probably just snap right off!
> 
> ...


Your hair looks good...nice & thick  . If you want to cut down on drying time perhaps you might try 2 ponytails  & magnetic rollers .


----------



## Morenita (Apr 23, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Pretty, pretty, pretty!  Your hair likes the Organix... * The bottom pic looks like an avi or siggy pic to me*  Oh, and don't feel bad about the bantu set...I can never get it right either...erplexed



FM you read my mind!  I set it as my avatar a few minutes after I posted that 



KLomax said:


> Your hair looks good...nice & thick  . If you want to cut down on drying time perhaps you might try 2 ponytails  & magnetic rollers .



Thank you  I'll try that out. I had only used sponge rollers because I did it at like 12am and I had to sleep on it, next time I'll try to do it mid-day so it will have the day to dry.


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey Ladies!!!!!!!!!!
Just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing. Sorry I havnt been posting, school is crazy right now. But the semester is almost over and I will be glued infront of the computer again! 
I havnt had any changes to my hair, its still in braids. I think I will keep it this way for the last 2wks of school, seeing as how I have no time to care for it.
I hope everyone is doing well, HHG!


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I've missed all of you guys. I'm so happy to see that you all are doing your thing.  Cheers to all!!!!  

I've been out of the loop for a while.  Been a little depressed, my hair seems to be suffering from a set back ........Long story short, one wash night while lurking through this forum I decided that I wanted to try the famous ACV rinse, and I'm sure that I must have done something wrong because my hair hasn't been the same since.  It's been feeling very very stripped.  I've been DCing, conditioning, sealing.....like crazy and it still isn't helping, and when I see the breakage it just puts a pit in my stomach.  So I'm working on getting things back to normal.

Anyway, I'm pullin myself out of this funk and will be back to posting like normal.


----------



## kelkel (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey ladies.... Just wanted to check in.... everything is going good... my hair is now in cornrolls so I am no longer tempted to flat iron it.

also FYI..... I am jacking some of your hairstyles so don't be surprised you open my fotki and you see me with them

Banana clips, front twists with a ponytail and all.......


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 25, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Hi again everyone, and  to those of you who haven't met me. I guess I'm the lastest newbie? I feel kinda self-invited though lol. Just looking for someplace to fit in
> 
> I posted some pics yesterday on the other thread. I had my first go at a bantu set and it came out pretty bad lol. My hair is suffering from Sahara-Desert like dryness right now  I am also pretty sure that I am in desperate need of some protein too, but I need to get some more moisture in there first or else it'll probably just snap right off!
> 
> ...


 
Your hair looks so amazing Morenita!!!!! Full of body.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 25, 2008)

Just doing the check in as many others are. School is taking up so much of my time. I can't believe i haven't been on here in two days!!!! I am relaxing later on today so i'll be able to post a length shot soon.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 25, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've missed all of you guys. I'm so happy to see that you all are doing your thing. Cheers to all!!!!
> 
> ...


Awww, hun- big hugs and I hope you get it worked out soon....


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey girlies! I'm just stopping through to show my face in da place......I haven't done anything different...my hair is still short . I'm making progress though. I'll post some progress pics next month. I haven't read too many of the posts but I'm sure my girls (pr3tty, findingme, klomax, fiya, bign_17, galadriel and cocopuff to name a few) are working hard as ever on reaching y'alls (LOL) hair goals.

Stay on track everybody! Love y'all!


----------



## Morenita (Apr 25, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Your hair looks so amazing Morenita!!!!! Full of body.



Thank you!  It really does need a lot of work though. The top of my hair has always grown shorter than the rest and thats something that I want to change. Since pregnancy x3, it has reached my nape probably, and thats longer than its ever been. My mom used to always comment on how my hair grew in natural layers and how much thicker it would be if it would all grow the same length. My sides and front area are damaged due to neglect. I cut some long bangs a week ago b/c I just couldn't stand looking at those sad sad strands lol. It'll get there though! I can't wait to see what my hair will look like at the end of the summer (mine grows fastest then) and the end of December


----------



## Morenita (Apr 25, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've missed all of you guys. I'm so happy to see that you all are doing your thing.  Cheers to all!!!!
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry to hear that! Did you dilute it when you did it? I read that its supposed to be 1tbsp of vinergar per 1 cup of water. If you didn't, then that would definitely explain the effect that it is having on your hair. I did a little digging and somebody said that when you use ACV, it closes the hair cuticle and you need heat with your conditioner to open it back up. Have you tried using heat with your D/C? Last thing you could try is a D/C overnight. Thats what I plan on doing tonight if my Ojon oil, or my Kenra Condish get here today. My hair still feels like straw, even after a hot oil treatment yesterday lol. I don't have an excuse though. Just thirsty hair


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 25, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey girlies! I'm just stopping through to show my face in da place......*I haven't done anything different...my hair is still short *. I'm making progress though. I'll post some progress pics next month. I haven't read too many of the posts but I'm sure my girls (pr3tty, findingme, klomax, fiya, bign_17, galadriel and cocopuff to name a few) are working hard as ever on reaching y'alls (LOL) hair goals.
> 
> Stay on track everybody! Love y'all!


 
what up, daephae?!  can't wait to see the progress pics gurl.....


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 25, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> what up, daephae?! can't wait to see the progress pics gurl.....


 

Hey FM! Girl it's so discouraging. People tell me that my hair is growing and really seem surprised at the amount of growth but I can't really see it as much....probably because I'm looking at it all the time. I look like Hillary Clinton...not a good look...  I see ur hair is beautiful as ever (I'll be glad when I can do some bantu knots!)...I'll post them sometime around the 14th. It will be my 1st set of 3 month progress pics since joining the board. I'll post them here in the Newbie thread and in my fotki...not in the ocean with the big fish (the main forum)...LOL


----------



## KLomax (Apr 25, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've missed all of you guys. I'm so happy to see that you all are doing your thing. Cheers to all!!!!
> 
> ...


 
 Bign,

I think your cuticle may be sealed as well. I think Porosity Control may correct this  condition. There lots of postings regarding Porosity Control.....try a search. Good Luck.


----------



## KLomax (Apr 25, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey girlies! I'm just stopping through to show my face in da place......I haven't done anything different...my hair is still short . I'm making progress though. I'll post some progress pics next month. I haven't read too many of the posts but I'm sure my girls (pr3tty, findingme, klomax, fiya, bign_17, galadriel and cocopuff to name a few) are working hard as ever on reaching y'alls (LOL) hair goals.
> 
> Stay on track everybody! Love y'all!


 
Daephae  so glad to hear from you. I am looking forward to seeing the progress. Where's the link to the Fotki ?????


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 25, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Daephae so glad to hear from you. I am looking forward to seeing the progress. Where's the link to the Fotki ?????


 
Hey KLo !You can find the link and password in my fotki. But I'll list it here for you:

http://public.fotki.com/brownbabydoll25/

Password is *daephae*


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 25, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey FM! Girl it's so discouraging. People tell me that my hair is growing and really seem surprised at the amount of growth but I can't really see it as much....probably because I'm looking at it all the time.* I look like Hillary Clinton...not a good look...* I see ur hair is beautiful as ever (I'll be glad when I can do some bantu knots!)...I'll post them sometime around the 14th. It will be my 1st set of 3 month progress pics since joining the board. I'll post them here in the Newbie thread and in my fotki...not in the ocean with the big fish (the main forum)...LOL


 
bwah hah hah!!!I think it's just that you are looking at your hair everyday.  When people who see me and haven't seen me for about 3 months, they always go "your hair is just growin'.  How long you gonna let it grow?"  and I'm thinking, my hair looks the same.  Go'on and post them pics so we can all Oooh and Aaaah over your growth!  

Girl, how 'bout I am transitioning.  I was almost 12 weeks post in that bantu pic and had about 1 inch of new growth.  That pic actually helped me decide that I could transition and manage my hair and NG.  But I am also not afraid of a BC as I wore my hair in a pixie cut for a couple of years...


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 25, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> bwah hah hah!!!I think it's just that you are looking at your hair everyday. When people who see me and haven't seen me for about 3 months, they always go "your hair is just growin'. How long you gonna let it grow?" and I'm thinking, my hair looks the same. Go'on and post them pics so we can all Oooh and Aaaah over your growth!
> 
> Girl, how 'bout I am transitioning. I was almost 12 weeks post in that bantu pic and had about 1 inch of new growth. That pic actually helped me decide that I could transition and manage my hair and NG. *But I am also not afraid of a BC* as I wore my hair in a pixie cut for a couple of years...


 
 Not afraid of a BC?  say it ain't so!  I understand though and you're right...if u had one inch of NG in that pic you can DEFINITELY transition with no problem ...I know you'll do what's best and it will be gorgeous no matter what length it is!


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 25, 2008)

Um...y'all....after 94 pages and over 900 posts...I think it may be time for a Part 3 thread


----------



## noemi (Apr 25, 2008)

daephae said:


> Um...y'all....after 94 pages and over 900 posts...I think it may be time for a Part 3 thread


 

ITA.  I am still here too!!! I was thinking of trying to use chat...anyone up for chat?


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 25, 2008)

Morenita said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that! Did you dilute it when you did it? I read that its supposed to be 1tbsp of vinergar per 1 cup of water. If you didn't, then that would definitely explain the effect that it is having on your hair. I did a little digging and somebody said that when you use ACV, it closes the hair cuticle and you need heat with your conditioner to open it back up. Have you tried using heat with your D/C? Last thing you could try is a D/C overnight. Thats what I plan on doing tonight if my Ojon oil, or my Kenra Condish get here today. My hair still feels like straw, even after a hot oil treatment yesterday lol. I don't have an excuse though. Just thirsty hair


 
Hi Morenita,

Thanks for the post and the advice.  That could have been the problem.  I didn't use a tbsp poured a cup full per cup and I had 2 cups and I was even bold enough to add a dash of lemon juice to it.  But to answer your questions, yeah  I have been using heat (DCing with a  heating cap) and that didn't help much, it did a little but not much.  I did a CPR treatment and that helped a little also.

BUT I have great news to share!!!!...............I think I cured my problem.  I picked up the French Perm Stabilizer Plus that has been talked about quit a bit on the forum and used it last night after my DC and today my hair seems to be back to normal (I'm really keeping my fingers crossed).  So for the next couple of weeks I will be monitoring my hair's condition and see if I need to use it again.  

So thanks ladies for sharing my pain, hopefully I'm on the road to recovery.


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 25, 2008)

Im happy to see some of the ladies coming back... I have been really busy ladies but Im always here to read and give feedback so plz dont think Im 2 far away.

My hair is back to shedding. Im not sure why or what to do so any advice would be great.

I was so happy to hear about the buy one get one free HE at CVS I got 12 bottles of Breaks Over Conditioner.  My hair is gonna be happy for this lets just hope this shedding stops


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 25, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> what up, daephae?! can't wait to see the progress pics gurl.....


 
You know Im waiting 2. I love progress pics shoot I just love pics no matter what progress or not


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 25, 2008)

daephae said:


> Um...y'all....after 94 pages and over 900 posts...I think it may be time for a Part 3 thread


 
Girl if we have any more newbie threads the extra new newbies are gonna be even more confused than they are now about where to post. Just do what i do start from the last page then go backwards to the last post you remember reading which will maybe be like 1 or 2 pages back that way I dont miss anyone's comment and still not only read the last page


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 25, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> bwah hah hah!!!I think it's just that you are looking at your hair everyday. When people who see me and haven't seen me for about 3 months, they always go "your hair is just growin'. How long you gonna let it grow?" and I'm thinking, my hair looks the same. Go'on and post them pics so we can all Oooh and Aaaah over your growth!
> 
> Girl, how 'bout I am transitioning. I was almost 12 weeks post in that bantu pic and had about 1 inch of new growth. That pic actually helped me decide that I could transition and manage my hair and NG. But I am also not afraid of a BC as I wore my hair in a pixie cut for a couple of years...


 
:heated:Girl if you bc all that beautiful hair I will hunt you down and :buttkick::210:do all those things 2 you


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 25, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Hi Morenita,
> 
> Thanks for the post and the advice. That could have been the problem. I didn't use a tbsp poured a cup full per cup and I had 2 cups and I was even bold enough to add a dash of lemon juice to it. But to answer your questions, yeah  I have been using heat (DCing with a heating cap) and that didn't help much, it did a little but not much. I did a CPR treatment and that helped a little also.
> 
> ...


 
Girl you'll be fine your hair is really pretty and stay away from lemon I think its 2 harsh for our hair


----------



## Morenita (Apr 25, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Hi Morenita,
> 
> Thanks for the post and the advice.  That could have been the problem.  I didn't use a tbsp poured a cup full per cup and I had 2 cups and I was even bold enough to add a dash of lemon juice to it.  But to answer your questions, yeah  I have been using heat (DCing with a  heating cap) and that didn't help much, it did a little but not much.  I did a CPR treatment and that helped a little also.
> 
> ...




I'm really glad to hear that!  I thought about you today as I was washing my hair. Keep us posted


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 27, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Im happy to see some of the ladies coming back... I have been really busy ladies but Im always here to read and give feedback so plz dont think Im 2 far away.
> 
> My hair is back to shedding. Im not sure why or what to do so any advice would be great.
> 
> I was so happy to hear about the buy one get one free HE at CVS I got 12 bottles of Breaks Over Conditioner.  My hair is gonna be happy for this lets just hope this shedding stops


 
Hey girlie, do U use the Break's Over leave-in?  If so, better stock up as they are discontinuing it...
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=218325&highlight=breaks


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 27, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> :heated:Girl if you bc all that beautiful hair I will hunt you down and :buttkick::210:do all those things 2 you


 
  This one [:buttkick:]  is the one that had me ROFL!!!  Girl you funny..  My goal is not to chop as I'd like to get to BSL and transition from there.  I hate the stage where my hair is between ear length and chin length as it's a *very awkward* stage for my head, so I am trying to avoid that satge and at least get to shoulder length before I chop if I can...but if I can't do it....


----------



## KLomax (Apr 28, 2008)

:birthday2Happy Birthday:birthday2
:alcoholicFiya:alcoholic

 

:bday5: :burning::burning:  :burning::burning: :bday5:

 :mob::mob::mob::mob::mob: 
​


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey Fiya!!!!


:birthday2​ 
Happy Birthday to you!!!! Happy Birthday to you!!!! Happy Birthday to you!!! Happy Birthday to you!!!!

*ENJOY!!!*
*     *​


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Klo and Bign_17!!!!!! i appreciate it!!!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 29, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Thanks Klo and Bign_17!!!!!! i appreciate it!!!!!!


 

*How in the 'H-E-double hockey sticks' did I miss it?!?!*

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY FIYA!!!*

**


*LOVE YA, GURL!!!!:blowkiss:*


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 29, 2008)

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY FIYA!!!*

**


*Happy belated b-day Fiya!*


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies!

So sorry I haven't been in lately, I'm just getting over the flu .
Happy b-day Fiyah! And it's good to hear from you Daephae! KLO, FM, Pr3tty, can't wait to see more updates . Welcome to the recent newbie additions! If there's anyone I missed,  (((big hug)))...

Now I better go catch up on the posts that I missed.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Daephae, FM, and Galadriel!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 29, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *How in the 'H-E-double hockey sticks' did I miss it?!?!*
> 
> *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY FIYA!!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 29, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> So sorry I haven't been in lately, I'm just getting over the flu .
> Happy b-day Fiyah! And it's good to hear from you Daephae! KLO, FM, Pr3tty, can't wait to see more updates . Welcome to the recent newbie additions! If there's anyone I missed, (((big hug)))...
> ...


 
We missed u girl... How is the NG? Are you washing daily?


----------



## KLomax (May 1, 2008)

Hey all,
This week I henna'd...banded and airdried...I blow dried the next day for a few minutes because my hair was damp.... then I put it in a ponytail!!! 
I need to buy more indigo  . Does anyone know who has the best prices?

I think it's growing!!!


----------



## Galadriel (May 1, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> We missed u girl... How is the NG? Are you washing daily?



I swear I don't know this NG . I notice that if I use certain products, it gets tangled, so I have to be careful. But I co-wash almost daily (with LTR) and I moisturize (w/ ORS olive oil moisturizer or LTR leave-in) and seal (w/ coconut oil). When I do that, the NG is very soft and manageable. I really like the waves that are coming in and can't wait for my entire head to be all wavy . How's it going with you? Any changes to your reggie? Any recent favorite products?


----------



## Galadriel (May 1, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hey all,
> This week I henna'd...banded and airdried...I blow dried the next day for a few minutes because my hair was damp.... then I put it in a ponytail!!!
> I need to buy more indigo  . Does anyone know who has the best prices?
> 
> I think it's growing!!!



I haven't ventured into buying indigo and henna, but that sounds great! So far, how do you feel it's benefiting your hair?


----------



## KLomax (May 1, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> I haven't ventured into buying indigo and henna, but that sounds great! So far, how do you feel it's benefiting your hair?


 
Well, the henna makes my hair feel thicker & stronger. Since joining this  thread I am experiencing a lot less breakage. I think this is because I have increased moisture. I am still working on the moisture/protein balance.

I  my haircolor after Indigo ( rich deep black). There aren't any harsh side effects either.


----------



## pr3tty (May 1, 2008)

Ladies PLz dont 4get its progress time. This does not have to be a length check just where you are and how April went.

This is mine.... Its a wash and go


----------



## pr3tty (May 1, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> I swear I don't know this NG . I notice that if I use certain products, it gets tangled, so I have to be careful. But I co-wash almost daily (with LTR) and I moisturize (w/ ORS olive oil moisturizer or LTR leave-in) and seal (w/ coconut oil). When I do that, the NG is very soft and manageable. I really like the waves that are coming in and can't wait for my entire head to be all wavy . How's it going with you? Any changes to your reggie? Any recent favorite products?


 

Im still using my Breaks over I loveee this thing. Im looking for a good DC and I havent been taking care of my hair like I should bc of work so busy but its not shedding anymore so thats a good sign. Cant want to see pics. Oh yea and Lacio is my fav for leave in it works great with my Breaks Over and leaves my NG so soft


----------



## pr3tty (May 1, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hey all,
> This week I henna'd...banded and airdried...I blow dried the next day for a few minutes because my hair was damp.... then I put it in a ponytail!!!
> I need to buy more indigo . Does anyone know who has the best prices?
> 
> I think it's growing!!!


 

I have no more words to describe how pretty your hair is. I wanted to try Henna but Im so scared and I dont understand how to buy it or make it no matter how much I read this is one thing that does not get thru to me but is still on my mind


----------



## FindingMe (May 2, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hey all,
> This week I henna'd...banded and airdried...I blow dried the next day for a few minutes because my hair was damp.... then I put it in a ponytail!!!
> I need to buy more indigo . Does anyone know who has the best prices?
> 
> I think it's growing!!!


 

KLo, tell me the truth...is henna really the shiz-nit like everyone says?  It looks so messy, but if it's gonna do some wonders for my hair, I may have to break on down...for some reason it scares me.  It's irrational and I don't know why, but it does...Maybe it's cause I have to mix it up or somethin'...not sure


----------



## FindingMe (May 2, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I have no more words to describe how pretty your hair is. *I wanted to try Henna but Im so scared and I dont understand how to buy it or make it no matter how much I read this is one thing that does not get thru to me but is still on my mind*


 

OMG, I feel the SAME way!!!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (May 2, 2008)

Hey, ladies! Here is my May update pic (click to see larger) and status...I am transitioning to natural hair. 4 weeks in, so my NG is barely there. Since I have decided to transition, I trimmed another inch off the ends of my hair as I'd like to get rid of the layers and keep my ends as healthy as possible during the transition.

My goal is to fully transition and cut relaxed ends at 18 months.  My hope is that my natural hair will be between SL and APL at that time. If not, I may chop anyway. My original goal was to make BSL this year, but I think I will abandon that for the new goal of transitioning for 18 months before chopping relaxed ends. There is no way I could transition for 3 years to natural stretched BSL, I know me, so I'm changing my goal from acheiving BSL this year and hopefully can maintain btw APL and BSL for the transition....


----------



## KLomax (May 2, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> OMG, I feel the SAME way!!!!!!


FM & Pr3tty there is nothing to fear. Henna is a brownish green powder . I simply mix mine w/hot water(not boiling) until it is the consistency of yogurt. ...about 1/2 cup of henna . It is messy but I think it is worth it. I put a plastic cap on w/ heat for at least 1 hour. If you have gray strands they turn a copper color. Some people mix and let it sit overnight for color release. But I receive color with my method as well. I usually let mine sit about 15 minutes. The longer you leave it on the more color your hair receives. I usually rinse w/ BS then  CW 1-2x to remove any residual henna.

I purchased mine From Nature With Love....5 lbs. for about $36 ..they have smaller amounts but the larger size was more economical... I think it will last for 2-3 years...if you PM me I will send you some to try. If you don't want color try Cassius(sp?) it thickens and strengthens w/o color release.

:sweet: progress picks ladies!!!


----------



## Galadriel (May 2, 2008)

FM,  your hair looks awesome! I love the color . Looks like we're both transitioning--yay! 
Thanks for the answer, KLO, I've been curious about henna and indigo for a long time.
I'll post my May update by tonight.


----------



## FindingMe (May 2, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> FM, your hair looks awesome! I love the color . *Looks like we're both transitioning--yay! *
> Thanks for the answer, KLO, I've been curious about henna and indigo for a long time.
> I'll post my May update by tonight.


 
yep, actually your transition was one of the ones that tipped the scale for me to go ahead and make it happen!


----------



## kelkel (May 2, 2008)

Hey ladies....well here is my update.....unfortunately I don't have any pictures because my hair is in cornrolls and there is not much to show.....

But I have changed up my regimen just alittle -

I still pre poo with my amla oil.
wash with my shakakai bar.
leave in with my mixed chicks.
seal with my vatika oil.

I traded my Aubrey's Organic Conditioner for Trader Joe's nourish spa to co-wash with.... I think the AO left too much build up on my scalp.

I also purchased BioInfusion's Olive Oil deep conditioner.... my goal is to deep condition every two weeks under my hooded dryer.

*** Just wanted to also add that the vatika oil has really helped my edges which you can see were thinning (chk fotki). *** 

hopefully I will be reporting good news with some bsl pics on June 1st.

*I am glad to see all of you ladies doing so well.... FM I love your ends..... Pr3tty your wash & go is soooo cute.... and KLomax girl your thickness makes me wanna go out and buy some henna today, I am trying to resist.*


----------



## Galadriel (May 2, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> yep, actually your transition was one of the ones that tipped the scale for me to go ahead and make it happen!




Awww,  . Let the journey begin!


----------



## Galadriel (May 2, 2008)

Here's my latest pic...after a fresh co-wash today.








I can't wait 'til June. I've been protective styling and using my BT faithfully. I think it's really helped me along (esp. after that big trim that set me back a little). Co-washing is a life saver!!!!


----------



## pr3tty (May 2, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Here's my latest pic...after a fresh co-wash today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Girl you have a lot of NG but it looks really soft


----------



## Romey (May 2, 2008)

hello ladies!!
I've been away awhile trying new things and becoming a reclusive obessed political channel watcher. Anyhoo, I've been trying out a few thing outs like homemade steam treatments, conditioners and such hoping to find a complementary mix to build my regimen on. I have had some progress this month and won a battle with breakage... Thanks to Alphogee's protein treatment. The lesson learned about protein treatments...read the instructions first. My hair was very dry after the treament because I didn't deep condition or use the moisture balance product from the Alphogee line. This was minor issue was history after a few co-washes. 

This month my growth varies depending on the region on my head. I also noticed the difference in texture. It seems that I am a 3something in the top and back of the head. Throughout the middle its 4a-ish. My hair also grew longer in the top and back of the head but not south through the middle. Is this common? 

I am four weeks post and will go another 4 to 6 weeks.

FM- did you ever get the steamer? Is it heavenly? You know I'm jealous!!


----------



## Galadriel (May 3, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Girl you have a lot of NG but it looks really soft




Thanks Pr3tty! 

btw, I really like your wash n' go. Did you put any product on it? if so, which ones?


----------



## Galadriel (May 3, 2008)

kelkel said:


> Hey ladies....well here is my update.....unfortunately I don't have any pictures because my hair is in cornrolls



I think I might get cornrows this summer. I'm not sure what my plan is for the summer .


----------



## FindingMe (May 3, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Here's my latest pic...after a fresh co-wash today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yep, I see the waves go got going on under there!  Makin' me seasick!   What do you co-wash with?  Does it have cones?


----------



## FindingMe (May 3, 2008)

Romey said:


> hello ladies!!
> I've been away awhile trying new things and becoming a reclusive obessed political channel watcher. Anyhoo, I've been trying out a few thing outs like homemade steam treatments, conditioners and such hoping to find a complementary mix to build my regimen on. I have had some progress this month and won a battle with breakage... Thanks to Alphogee's protein treatment. The lesson learned about protein treatments...read the instructions first. My hair was very dry after the treament because I didn't deep condition or use the moisture balance product from the Alphogee line. This was minor issue was history after a few co-washes.
> 
> This month my growth varies depending on the region on my head. I also noticed the difference in texture. It seems that I am a 3something in the top and back of the head. Throughout the middle its 4a-ish. My hair also grew longer in the top and back of the head but not south through the middle. Is this common?
> ...


 
Girl, I had a problem with the first company I ordered from and have since ordered a second.I'm relentless, but I know I will have to be working the heck out of DC's + steam while I go through this transition.   And when my hair comes in fully natural, I just remember it being very thristy, so I know the steam will definitely help with that  I'll holla when I get it - I plan on doing a test run onmy son's hair as his curls are SOOOOO thirsty.  I will prolly post results in my FOTKI and let you know when I do


----------



## pr3tty (May 4, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Thanks Pr3tty!
> 
> btw, I really like your wash n' go. Did you put any product on it? if so, which ones?


 
Thanks girl... I washed with my BO conditioner then I applied Lacio my fav Leave in and then I leave it alone and head out


----------



## Morenita (May 5, 2008)

Looking good ladies  Here's my hair as of Friday, May 2nd (wet in this picture). I just started mid-April so bear with me  My hair is still coming out way too much. No idea what the problem is. I've been using a lot of moisturizing conditioners and moisturizers to combat the dryness and its helped. I also did a protein treatment (Nexxus Emergencee). Guess I'll just do some more research into it and keep switching up my routine until I find something that works.


----------



## FindingMe (May 5, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Looking good ladies  Here's my hair as of Friday, May 2nd (wet in this picture). I just started mid-April so bear with me  My hair is still coming out way too much. No idea what the problem is. I've been using a lot of moisturizing conditioners and moisturizers to combat the dryness and its helped. I also did a protein treatment (Nexxus Emergencee). Guess I'll just do some more research into it and keep switching up my routine until I find something that works.


 

*LOOKING GOOD!!!*  *You are almost at BSL!!! * I was going to say it sounds like you need some protein, but I kept reading your post and you used the Emergencee-  If you like Nexxus, have you tried Keraphix?  That one worked for me in the past, but it ain't cheap  Aphogee is also cheaper and it gets the job done without a whole lot of finesse...(i.e., it stops breakage, but you *better* add some moisture back after or you'll have hard hair which may increase breakage...)


----------



## FindingMe (May 6, 2008)

Hey, ya'll! I got my hair steamer today and posted a review in theis thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...71#post4452671 .

Check it out!


----------



## Morenita (May 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *LOOKING GOOD!!!*  *You are almost at BSL!!! * I was going to say it sounds like you need some protein, but I kept reading your post and you used the Emergencee-  If you like Nexxus, have you tried Keraphix?  That one worked for me in the past, but it ain't cheap  Aphogee is also cheaper and it gets the job done without a whole lot of finesse...(i.e., it stops breakage, but you *better* add some moisture back after or you'll have hard hair which may increase breakage...)



Hey FM  I actually bought some Keraphixx too, just haven't used it yet  TBH, I don't really know what I like lol. I got the bug and bought too much stuff all at once so now I have trouble deciding what to use  Although, I did get some Neutrogena Triple Moisture Mask and slept with that on my hair overnight, and used the Triple Moisture Leave-in the next day. My hair felt very soft and moisturized for a few days actually! 

Yeah, I was really skeptical about using the protein, I was worried about it making my hair too dry so I when I did use it, I made sure to deep condition for a few hours afterward. My mom used to use Aphogee on my hair in the past, but that was a looong time ago. I would have gotten some Aphogee, but CVS is 2 mins from my house and they had Nexxuss so I went with that lol. Sally's is about 10 mins  away and I was lazy that day.


----------



## Galadriel (May 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Yep, I see the waves go got going on under there!  Makin' me seasick!   What do you co-wash with?  Does it have cones?



I've been co-washing with LTR and also V05. I always throw on a leave-in and coconut oil when I'm done. I think maybe they have a cone or two, but as long as my hair's not complaining, LOL.


----------



## Galadriel (May 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Hey, ya'll! I got my hair steamer today and posted a review in theis thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...71#post4452671 .
> 
> Check it out!





FM, sounds cool! How often are you using it?


----------



## FindingMe (May 6, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> FM, sounds cool! How often are you using it?


 
 I think I am going to play it by ear and just whenever my hair feels like it needs some extra moisture or whenever I do some deep penetrating protein treatments...so maybe 2 times a month?  But willing to do more or less depending on my hair's needs...so in other words....i don't know...


----------



## Morenita (May 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I think I am going to play it by ear and just whenever my hair feels like it needs some extra moisture or whenever I do some deep penetrating protein treatments...so maybe 2 times a month?  But willing to do more or less depending on my hair's needs...so in other words....i don't know...



So, I read that thread on steamers... I REALLY REALLY want one now... Do you think the Pibbs steamer is worth it?


----------



## 25Nona (May 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Hey, ladies! Here is my May update pic (click to see larger) and status...I am transitioning to natural hair. 4 weeks in, so my NG is barely there. Since I have decided to transition, I trimmed another inch off the ends of my hair as I'd like to get rid of the layers and keep my ends as healthy as possible during the transition.
> 
> My goal is to fully transition and cut relaxed ends at 18 months.  My hope is that my natural hair will be between SL and APL at that time. If not, I may chop anyway. My original goal was to make BSL this year, but I think I will abandon that for the new goal of transitioning for 18 months before chopping relaxed ends. There is no way I could transition for 3 years to natural stretched BSL, I know me, so I'm changing my goal from acheiving BSL this year and hopefully can maintain btw APL and BSL for the transition....


 
Hey Ladies,

It's been a while since I posted.  I stopped by because I wanted to show my support to  both FM and Galadriel, I wish you all the luck with your transition.  I know that wasn't an easy decision to make, as for me I'm not there yet (maybe one day, or maybe not  guess I'm a creamy crack lover at least for now I am), but I'm looking forward to following you both on your journey.


----------



## 25Nona (May 6, 2008)

Ok, here is my May update.

As some of you know I've been havin issues lately, so I've been trying out different things in hopes of remedying my issue.  My set back was the result of my experimentation one night with with a ACV and lemon juice rinse, something went wrong and for the last month or so my hair just hasn't been the same.  I went out and purchased some of the French Perm Stabilizer and it has helped out some but things still haven't cleared up.

As a result of the problem I went ahead and trimmed up my ends quite a bit from all of the breakage I was seeing, where W I had started getting a little bigger so It was pretty necessary.  

I've noticed when I wash my hair and it's wet, it still feels stripped (guess that is the right way to describe it), and I don't know what to do to cure it.

So KeraCare, Lacio Lacio, and the Lozione drops remain a staple in my reg but I've changed up my how I've been DCing - still on dry hair but now I'm massaging Neem oil on my scalp, and using either Biolage conditioning balm, Sedal (ceramidas), or  Nacid Conditioner(olive oil or avocado) adding oils and honey and sitting with a heating cap for about 30 min. I then wash with KeraCare hydrating shampoo, condition with KeraCare Humecto mixed with EVOO for another 40 min under the heating cap. The end result is that my hair feels light and really nice after my saran wrap.  My problem is when it is wet and I'm doing my roller set I still have that same straw feeling. As far as my leave in goes I use Lacio Lacio with SAA and Glycerin added and Organix anti breakage serum, after my hair is set, I add Lozione drops on the scalp and then sit under the dryer. I just purchased some Porosity control conditioner and I will begin to mix it in with my DC and hopefully that will help.

I've also joined a number of challenges
No Trim - which I failed out of this one
Vitamin Challenge - I've been sticking with it goes til Sept & seeing benefits
Steam Treatment Challenge - Will be doing the homegrown steam way monthly
DC challenge - will DC 2 - 3 times weekly til December
APL by end of 2008

And, I have been massaging my scalp more regularly.  I'm 7 wks post right now and am scheduled to relax next week, but I'm going to put it off because the new growth isn't terribly bad, so I'm going to hold off a bit and try to get my hair back in shape.


----------



## FindingMe (May 6, 2008)

Morenita said:


> So, I read that thread on steamers... I REALLY REALLY want one now... Do you think the Pibbs steamer is worth it?


 
 It prolly works much better than my little table top (ddeper hood, adjustable settings, etc.), but I don't have any more room for another hair appliance on wheels.


----------



## FindingMe (May 6, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Ok, here is my May update.
> 
> As some of you know I've been havin issues lately, so I've been trying out different things in hopes of remedying my issue. My set back was the result of my experimentation one night with with a ACV and lemon juice rinse, something went wrong and for the last month or so my hair just hasn't been the same. I went out and purchased some of the French Perm Stabilizer and it has helped out some but things still haven't cleared up.
> 
> ...


 
DAG, girl!  You been busy!  You are offically challenge queen!  

Thanks for the transitioning support!  

I *hate* that your hair still feels stripped.  I thought it would normalize by now...boy , that ACV did a job...  But, at least it sounds like you got the breakage under control?


----------



## Galadriel (May 7, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> It's been a while since I posted.  I stopped by because I wanted to show my support to  both FM and Galadriel, I wish you all the luck with your transition.  I know that wasn't an easy decision to make, as for me I'm not there yet (maybe one day, or maybe not  guess I'm a creamy crack lover at least for now I am), but I'm looking forward to following you both on your journey.



Thanks bign! I was a the store earlier today and was eyeing the relaxer . But I'm sticking with my transition .


----------



## Galadriel (May 7, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Ok, here is my May update.
> 
> As some of you know I've been havin issues lately, so I've been trying out different things in hopes of remedying my issue.  My set back was the result of my experimentation one night with with a ACV and lemon juice rinse, something went wrong and for the last month or so my hair just hasn't been the same.  I went out and purchased some of the French Perm Stabilizer and it has helped out some but things still haven't cleared up.
> 
> ...



Good luck! I hate it when my hair has bad reactions to things .


----------



## Galadriel (May 7, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Looking good ladies  Here's my hair as of Friday, May 2nd (wet in this picture). I just started mid-April so bear with me  My hair is still coming out way too much. No idea what the problem is. I've been using a lot of moisturizing conditioners and moisturizers to combat the dryness and its helped. I also did a protein treatment (Nexxus Emergencee). Guess I'll just do some more research into it and keep switching up my routine until I find something that works.



Morenita, you have very pretty hair! I hope you find a solution. I had to deal with protein/moisture, etc. too. It really is important to find what works for your hair specifically.


----------



## kelkel (May 8, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> I think I might get cornrows this summer. I'm not sure what my plan is for the summer .


 

having my hair braided has helped me out big time..... I have been very busy, and when not busy, sick. so hair is the last thing I need to worry about.

I just wash, condition, moisturize, seal and then throw my half-wig on with a head band and I am done. I don't know how well its working but it sure is convenient.


----------



## Morenita (May 8, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Morenita, you have very pretty hair! I hope you find a solution. I had to deal with protein/moisture, etc. too. It really is important to find what works for your hair specifically.



Thank you!  I will continue working on it. I'm determined to get the shedding/breakage down to virtually none. I can't help but wonder if what's happening also is just the shedding that happens after a pregnancy. Idk though, I never noticed it as much as I'm noticing now. Maybe its just because I'm more aware. Still, it seems like an awful lot of hair everytime I wash and comb through it. 

FM: I've attempted to go natural a couple of times over the last 3 years, but once I got about 7 months post, my hair just became to difficult to deal with.  I haven't done much reading up on people who have been able to successfully transition w/o the BC and was wondering if you knew anyone on here who has, or of any threads talking about it. I am considering trying to transition again. At the very worst, I'll just end up texlaxing it for a few minutes if it becomes too tangly.  My goal: I want to be able to do wash-no-go's, but at the same time not have to take too much time/effort when I want to make my hair straight or rollerset it.  I like the look of braidouts and twistouts, but low manipulation is key for me in retaining length, so with my hair just straight up relaxed, I'm not able to really get the textured hair looks that I like.


----------



## FindingMe (May 8, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Thank you!  I will continue working on it. I'm determined to get the shedding/breakage down to virtually none. I can't help but wonder if what's happening also is just the shedding that happens after a pregnancy. Idk though, I never noticed it as much as I'm noticing now. Maybe its just because I'm more aware. Still, it seems like an awful lot of hair everytime I wash and comb through it.
> 
> FM: I've attempted to go natural a couple of times over the last 3 years, but once I got about 7 months post, my hair just became to difficult to deal with.  I haven't done much reading up on people who have been able to successfully transition w/o the BC and was wondering if you knew anyone on here who has, or of any threads talking about it. I am considering trying to transition again. At the very worst, I'll just end up texlaxing it for a few minutes if it becomes too tangly.  *My goal: I want to be able to do wash-no-go's, but at the same time not have to take too much time/effort when I want to make my hair straight or rollerset it. I like the look of braidouts and twistouts, but low manipulation is key for me in retaining length, so with my hair just straight up relaxed, I'm not able to really get the textured hair looks that I like.*


 
Are you my long lost twin or what?!?!?!  I feel *exactly* the same way!!!  We are both chatty, too!! When I went natural the first time 9 years ago (when my son was born), I just did a BC, but the pregnancy caused my hair to grow, so I went from ear to APL in 10 months!  My hair grows fast during pregnancy and I have 19mo old.  I grew out a relaxed pixie cut with herAnywhoo, that's why I am trying this time to do it without the BC, bc from ear length to chin length is a *F-U-N-K-Y* stage for me...I look like Mrs. Potato Head.  I am going to try it...

On your shedding, I noticed it gets worse as you get older.  (Not trying to say you ar old or anything...)  When I had my son, I had virtually no shedding at all (but I was also natural, too...hmmm...I wonder does that make a difference?) But,  my hair thinnned out so much this time, I was ready to cut it in a bob...  Outside people can't tell, bc my hair is thick, but it used to be really thick...another reason I am going natural...


----------



## Galadriel (May 8, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Are you my long lost twin or what?!?!?!  I feel *exactly* the same way!!!  We are both chatty, too!! When I went natural the first time 9 years ago (when my son was born), I just did a BC, but the pregnancy caused my hair to grow, so I went from ear to APL in 10 months!  My hair grows fast during pregnancy and I have 19mo old.  I grew out a relaxed pixie cut with herAnywhoo, that's why I am trying this time to do it without the BC, bc from ear length to chin length is a *F-U-N-K-Y* stage for me...I look like Mrs. Potato Head.  I am going to try it...
> 
> On your shedding, I noticed it gets worse as you get older.  (Not trying to say you ar old or anything...)  When I had my son, I had virtually no shedding at all (but I was also natural, too...hmmm...I wonder does that make a difference?) But,  my hair thinnned out so much this time, I was ready to cut it in a bob...  Outside people can't tell, bc my hair is thick, but it used to be really thick...another reason I am going natural...



We're all on the same page then, FM and Morenita! I had some postpartum shedding as well (just gave birth in January) and of course an annoying amount of breakage. What I found helpful was to take the time to detangle in the shower when I co-wash (making sure I have lots of condish in my hair). I also have to remember not to be rough with my hair, b/c when I was natural I could pull and manipulate like crazy and not a hair would fall . Can't wait to be natural again. Also, I have to listen to my hair and know when to use protein and when to up the moisture. I've also been doing simple protective styling (updo's and buns).


----------



## Galadriel (May 8, 2008)

kelkel said:


> having my hair braided has helped me out big time..... I have been very busy, and when not busy, sick. so hair is the last thing I need to worry about.
> 
> I just wash, condition, moisturize, seal and then throw my half-wig on with a head band and I am done. I don't know how well its working but it sure is convenient.



I am soooo going that route this summer! Braids for me!


----------



## LivingDoll (May 9, 2008)

Hi everybody ...I need to :update:. 

So y'all know how I had a pixie cut and I'm growing it out. I was using EQP Products heavily when I first started my regimen but as my hair gets longer, the QP just isn't taming the mane (I'm texturized). So I've been experimenting and trying different things other than the EQP products.

Last night, I totally switched up and tried a bunch of new products together:

Elucence Moisture Balance Poo
Elucence Moisture Balance Condish (as a DC with heat for 30 mins)
EQP H-Two Leave-in (I haven't found a replacement for this yet)
Salerm 21 B5 Leave In (a small pea sized amount)
Nioxin Silk Elixir (a small pea sized amount)
IC Liquid Mousse with Silk proteins (the blue kind)
Vigorol Mousse (The only thing that will tame these curls)

:wow:

OMG. My hair dried so soft...like buttah. When I curled my hair, my curls were silky, bouncy and springy...I know my hair and I wasn't getting the silkiness that I'm used to with the Elasta products. I think I had to tailor my regimen around my new length. What worked for the pixie cut wasn't working for the new neck length do. Don't get me wrong, Elasta is some good inexpensive stuff...I just had to change (I feel like I'm explaining to the products why I don't use them anymore...feeling all guilty)...LMAO...

That's all. My hair is progressing nicely...

I know, I know 


I just purchased a new digi camera (Canon A570) my old camera sucked...so I'll post some pics as soon as the new camera arrives.

Love y'all! 

HHG!

:thatsall:


----------



## Galadriel (May 9, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hi everybody ...I need to :update:.
> 
> So y'all know how I am had a pixie cut and I'm growing it out. I was using EQP Products heavily when I first started my regimen but as my hair gets longer, the QP just isn't taming the mane (I'm texturized). So I've been experimenting and trying different things other than the EQP products.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the update! That's great! Now you're making the PJ in me want to go out and try some of that . And don't forget about those pics...HHG!!!!!!!


----------



## LivingDoll (May 9, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Thanks for the update! That's great! *Now you're making the PJ in me want to go out and try some of tha*t . And don't forget about those pics...HHG!!!!!!!


 

Hi Galadriel! If nothing else, try the Salerm and the Nioxin Silk Elixir if you can find it...both are fab for my hair.

I won't forget the pics...I'm itching to post my 3 month progress.


----------



## Morenita (May 9, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Are you my long lost twin or what?!?!?!  I feel *exactly* the same way!!!  We are both chatty, too!! When I went natural the first time 9 years ago (when my son was born), I just did a BC, but the pregnancy caused my hair to grow, so I went from ear to APL in 10 months!  My hair grows fast during pregnancy and I have 19mo old.  I grew out a relaxed pixie cut with herAnywhoo, that's why I am trying this time to do it without the BC, bc from ear length to chin length is a *F-U-N-K-Y* stage for me...I look like Mrs. Potato Head.  I am going to try it...
> 
> On your shedding, I noticed it gets worse as you get older.  (Not trying to say you ar old or anything...)  When I had my son, I had virtually no shedding at all (but I was also natural, too...hmmm...I wonder does that make a difference?) But,  my hair thinnned out so much this time, I was ready to cut it in a bob...  Outside people can't tell, bc my hair is thick, but it used to be really thick...another reason I am going natural...



"Are you my long lost twin or what?!?!?!  I feel *exactly* the same way!!!"

Tee-hee 

*"I look like Mrs. Potato Head." *LOL @ this!!! :rofl3:

Wow FM! That's some fast growth! Ear length to APL in 10 mos!?

*"On your shedding, I noticed it gets worse as you get older."*   (Not trying to say you ar old or anything...) Lol @ that too.

I guess we'll just wait and see  I refuse to cut my hair though. If I can find a happy medium with texlaxing, I'll try that. I'll probably make a decision around 6 months post. I'm getting a steamer as soon as I can decide on one, and from all that I have learned with everything else so far, I think it will help a lot with manageability, whether its transitioning to natural completely, or just to texlaxing. 

Oh, and have you read the thread on Moisture Block!? I ordered my sample. It sounds almost too good to be true and I can't WAIT to try it. If this stuff works as well as ppl are raving, it will be my absoulute STAPLE. Keep moisture out AND in!?!?! Omg  Frizzy/reverting hair was my biggest pet peeve when attempting to transition before...


----------



## Morenita (May 9, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> We're all on the same page then, FM and Morenita! I had some postpartum shedding as well *(just gave birth in January)* and of course an annoying amount of breakage. What I found helpful was to take the time to detangle in the shower when I co-wash (making sure I have lots of condish in my hair). I also have to remember not to be rough with my hair, b/c when I was natural I could pull and manipulate like crazy and not a hair would fall . Can't wait to be natural again. Also, I have to listen to my hair and know when to use protein and when to up the moisture. I've also been doing simple protective styling (updo's and buns).



 I had a baby girl Jan 12th. My other little girl turned 2 on Jan. 17th, and my boy will be 5 on May 30th, so yeah I'm kept pretty busy with them lol. Good thing I'm young  (<-- put that there for FM LOL!)

I think that when I used to do the braid outs before, I wasn't moisturizing like I should have been. I was one of those people who was under the impression before that natural oils actually provided _moisture _to one's hair. Boy was I wrong  So much we've learned  I'll give braid-outs/twist-outs/bantu knots a try again once I feel that my hair is strong enough. 

Still trying to work out the protein-moisture balance thing. I just can't figure out what my hair is lacking. I take the fallen strands and pull them, but I can't tell if they're stretching, then breaking 

My plan (and more-so because I just don't have the time to be styling my hair a lot) is to just bun it up most of the time, unless I'm trying to be cute LOL. I just have to remember to take it down daily and moisturize it! I'm a culprit of tying my bunned hair down in a scarf at night, then taking it off in the morning and not doing anything to it, rinse, repeat until wash day


----------



## FindingMe (May 9, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hi everybody ...I need to :update:.
> 
> So y'all know how I had a pixie cut and I'm growing it out. I was using EQP Products heavily when I first started my regimen but as my hair gets longer, the QP just isn't taming the mane (I'm texturized). So I've been experimenting and trying different things other than the EQP products.
> 
> ...


 
hey!  been missing you girl!  Thanks for the update on the products!  I am no mixologist, so I always admire folks who can mix up stuff and get tit towork out!!!  PICS PLEASE!!!!  I know you are growing, growing, growing!!!


----------



## FindingMe (May 9, 2008)

Morenita said:


> "Are you my long lost twin or what?!?!?! I feel *exactly* the same way!!!"
> 
> Tee-hee
> 
> ...


 
I definitley don't think you need to cut your hair!!!  I haven't and people still say "Wow, you hair is so thick!"  See to me, your hair looks SO thick in your photos...

Girl, you funny!  Now see you gone have me doing a search on moisture block...Like I need ANYTHING else!  I also read somewhere that if your hair has enough moisture, it won't get frizzy, bc frizzy hair is actually drawing water from the environment to compensate for water balance not right in the hair....so I figured if I kept my hair at the right moisture levels, it won't frizz as mucherplexed  ummm.....we'll see... going to do a search on moisture block....


----------



## Morenita (May 10, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I definitley don't think you need to cut your hair!!!  I haven't and people still say "Wow, you hair is so thick!"  *See to me, your hair looks SO thick in your photos...
> *
> Girl, you funny!  Now see you gone have me doing a search on moisture block...Like I need ANYTHING else!  I also read somewhere that if your hair has enough moisture, it won't get frizzy, bc frizzy hair is actually drawing water from the environment to compensate for water balance not right in the hair....so I figured if I kept my hair at the right moisture levels, it won't frizz as mucherplexed  ummm.....we'll see... going to do a search on moisture block....



Thank you FM 

Here's that thread I told you about: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=227115 

Not too chatty atm lol, I'm tired! hahah


----------



## kelkel (May 10, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> We're all on the same page then, FM and Morenita! I had some postpartum shedding as well (just gave birth in January) and of course an annoying amount of breakage. What I found helpful was to take the time to detangle in the shower when I co-wash (making sure I have lots of condish in my hair). I also have to remember not to be rough with my hair, b/c when I was natural I could pull and manipulate like crazy and not a hair would fall . Can't wait to be natural again. Also, I have to listen to my hair and know when to use protein and when to up the moisture. I've also been doing simple protective styling (updo's and buns).


 

okay you guys are officially scaring me.... I am due in October and I can tell you now if my hair starts to shedd I am officially going over the edge!!! I am already sickly.... broken out everywhere.... tired looking and chubby.... and now yall telling me I am gonna be bald?!  what did I get myself into?


----------



## Morenita (May 10, 2008)

kelkel said:


> okay you guys are officially scaring me.... I am due in October and I can tell you now if my hair starts to shedd I am officially going over the edge!!! I am already sickly.... broken out everywhere.... tired looking and chubby.... and now yall telling me I am gonna be bald?!  what did I get myself into?



Aw Kelkel, try not to let it get to you! Pregnancy is not easy, and the first few weeks of postpartum are difficult, but its all so worth it  My third time around, I was like "the hell was I thinking" But now that she's here, I know that I would go back in time and do it over again, misery and all  I don't know what to tell you about the shedding tho. During my first pregnancy, I read a lot about that kind of stuff and I remember reading that women do shed a lot postpartum, I just never noticed it that much. I notice it A LOT now though.  I saw a thread on the main page about it last night and I'm going to look it up again and write down what one of the other members suggested (somebody mentioned a garlic shampoo, and another said she used a mixture of garlic chopped garlic with some olive oil and put that on her scalp) We'll see. I just don't want to go around smelling like garlic tho


----------



## Galadriel (May 10, 2008)

kelkel said:


> okay you guys are officially scaring me.... I am due in October and I can tell you now if my hair starts to shedd I am officially going over the edge!!! I am already sickly.... broken out everywhere.... tired looking and chubby.... and now yall telling me I am gonna be bald?!  what did I get myself into?



LOL, it's not that bad. Just drink a lot of water, keep taking those prenatals, and relax. I think what made me shed so much recently was b/c when I had the flu I wasn't eating that much and I could barely sleep b/c of the constant coughing fits . I didn't have any postpartum shedding when I had my daughter, so it's not an absolute.


----------



## Galadriel (May 10, 2008)

Morenita said:


> I had a baby girl Jan 12th. My other little girl turned 2 on Jan. 17th, and my boy will be 5 on May 30th, so yeah I'm kept pretty busy with them lol. Good thing I'm young  (<-- put that there for FM LOL!)
> 
> I think that when I used to do the braid outs before, I wasn't moisturizing like I should have been. I was one of those people who was under the impression before that natural oils actually provided _moisture _to one's hair. Boy was I wrong  So much we've learned  I'll give braid-outs/twist-outs/bantu knots a try again once I feel that my hair is strong enough.
> 
> ...




I definitely need to moisturize as well...I too am guilty of bunning and not always moisturizing . And congrats on your little one as well! (and Kel, congrats on your baby due in October!).


----------



## Galadriel (May 10, 2008)

Why God, why? I swear something's trying to keep me from getting to APL . I went to my mom's hairstylist yesterday, she's the only hairstylist I trust (my mom is full BSL, and the hairstylist is very good at what she does). She trimmed my hair for me (I swear I'm gonna go on a no-trim challenge...I HATE trims). Anyhow, here's the result. It seems I'm soooo close and either my hair starts revolting or I get a trim. I'm tired of being "just an inch or half an inch" away from APL. I better start using my BT again .

Oh, and please excuse the mess .


----------



## 25Nona (May 10, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Aw Kelkel, try not to let it get to you! Pregnancy is not easy, and the first few weeks of postpartum are difficult, but its all so worth it  My third time around, I was like "the hell was I thinking" But now that she's here, I know that I would go back in time and do it over again, misery and all  I don't know what to tell you about the shedding tho. During my first pregnancy, I read a lot about that kind of stuff and I remember reading that women do shed a lot postpartum, I just never noticed it that much. I notice it A LOT now though. I saw a thread on the main page about it last night and I'm going to look it up again and write down what one of the other members suggested (somebody mentioned a garlic shampoo, and another said she used a mixture of garlic chopped garlic with some olive oil and put that on her scalp) We'll see. I just don't want to go around smelling like garlic tho


 

Morenita, I think your right about the garlic, from what I have been reading on the threads its suppose to help stop the shedding.  I know Alter Ego has a garlic oil condish that is suppose to be really good also.

Good luck, I hope it works for you!


----------



## 25Nona (May 10, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Why God, why? I swear something's trying to keep me from getting to APL . I went to my mom's hairstylist yesterday, she's the only hairstylist I trust (my mom is full BSL, and the hairstylist is very good at what she does). She trimmed my hair for me (I swear I'm gonna go on a no-trim challenge...I HATE trims). Anyhow, here's the result. It seems I'm soooo close and either my hair starts revolting or I get a trim. I'm tired of being "just an inch or half an inch" away from APL. I better start using my BT again .
> 
> Oh, and please excuse the mess .


 

Looks really nice,  but I totally understand where your comin from.  

I'm right there with you, I was so close too and then I needed to trim, and part of me is still regretting it.  I miss my length, but honestly I needed it, my hair looks so much better.  

I just got some motivation from one of the treads about focusing on the health of your hair first and length will come......so I'm trying to relax...relate....and release (take a deep breath) .  I keep telling myself to remember that it's just hair and it will grow back eventually.

But believe me I'm feeling you.  It hits me the worst, when I see someone whose hair is around the length I use to be or longer, because I start thinking about how close I was to getting to the length I wanted to be..


----------



## Galadriel (May 10, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Looks really nice,  but I totally understand where your comin from.
> 
> I'm right there with you, I was so close too and then I needed to trim, and part of me is still regretting it.  I miss my length, but honestly I needed it, my hair looks so much better.
> 
> ...



It's good to know I'm not alone . 
I will definitely keep that in mind, that length will follow health.


----------



## FindingMe (May 10, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Why God, why? I swear something's trying to keep me from getting to APL . I went to my mom's hairstylist yesterday, she's the only hairstylist I trust (my mom is full BSL, and the hairstylist is very good at what she does). She trimmed my hair for me (I swear I'm gonna go on a no-trim challenge...I HATE trims). Anyhow, here's the result. It seems I'm soooo close and either my hair starts revolting or I get a trim. I'm tired of being "just an inch or half an inch" away from APL. I better start using my BT again .
> 
> Oh, and please excuse the mess .


 

But, *it looks SO good*, Galadriel!!!!  Just think of it this way...less relaxed ends for you to cut off after the transition!


----------



## Jassy28 (May 10, 2008)

Hey ladies!!!!!!!!! Finals are over and I am back!!!!!!!! Summer break means more time for LHCF and more money to spend on my hair ! I must say I slacked a bit these last 2 weeks, but I am ready to get back on track. 
Everyones hair is looking great, keep it up ladies!


----------



## FindingMe (May 11, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hey ladies!!!!!!!!! Finals are over and I am back!!!!!!!! Summer break means *more time for LHCF and more money to spend on my hair* ! I must say I slacked a bit these last 2 weeks, but I am ready to get back on track.
> Everyones hair is looking great, keep it up ladies!


 
*Girl, GLAD TO HAVE YOU BACK!!!* 

I must say, though, that as of today I am a reformed PJ.  My latest weakness was purchasing Hairzings after I saw Still-a lady and PinkSkates with them all in their FOTKIs.  I bought two of the African collection and two of the cheaper ones and the African collection ones are just mangled!erplexed  The elastics brokes and beads were flying all over my house!!!!  I sent them an email today to let them know, so we'll see what their customer service policy is.  This is my 3rd snafu with online ordering within the past 2 months as a PJ based solely on some craze from LHCF.  That's God sending me a message to stop the purchases....As of today I'ze a new woman.....

*Oh, yeah!  HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL my moms on the forum out there!!!*


----------



## 25Nona (May 11, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *Girl, GLAD TO HAVE YOU BACK!!!*
> 
> I must say, though, that as of today I am a reformed PJ. My latest weakness was purchasing Hairzings after I saw Still-a lady and PinkSkates with them all in their FOTKIs. I bought two of the African collection and two of the cheaper ones and the African collection ones are just mangled!erplexed The elastics brokes and beads were flying all over my house!!!!  I sent them an email today to let them know, so we'll see what their customer service policy is. This is my 3rd snafu with online ordering within the past 2 months as a PJ based solely on some craze from LHCF. That's God sending me a message to stop the purchases....As of today I'ze a new woman.....
> 
> ...


 
That is tooooooo funny, "I'za a new woman"  I hope your better than me, becasue I say that all the time and something always manages to call my name.

*And Happy Mother's Day to you too!!!*


----------



## Jassy28 (May 11, 2008)

*Happy Mother's Day!*


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 11, 2008)

First of all, let me say, Happy Mother's Day to all of the mother's on here. I haven't posted in a good minute, so many things going on, graduations, finishing school, etc. I really didn't change much in my regi except upping my moisture which has really helped me a lot. I'm trying really hard not to cut my hair at the moment, i know i don't have split ends but they do seem a little uneven. I don't have a length shot to show yet, but i did do another air dry set and i liked how it turned out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm 2 weeks post, but i've been using my MN mixture daily and i've upped my washes from once a week to twice a week. It seems to really be working because i seem to have quite a bit of newgrowth already. 

Some things i tried this month and i didn't like were the Capilo Sole and Cinnamon Rinse. Its a dominican product but it did nothing for my hair at all. 

I am hooked on the V05 poos and cons. I bought a few and they were really good. 

I'm still using my Stabilizer Plus, its great for detangling and my Queen Helene Cholesterol. I add EVOO to it and sit under the dryer. 

I'm experimenting with moisturizers right now. I'm using Mizani Rose H20 with water right now and sealing with my Wonder 8 oil. I do plan to try some other things though.

I'm still using my Cantu Shea butter as my leave in and for my rollersets. 

I think thats all,lol.


----------



## pr3tty (May 12, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Why God, why? I swear something's trying to keep me from getting to APL . I went to my mom's hairstylist yesterday, she's the only hairstylist I trust (my mom is full BSL, and the hairstylist is very good at what she does). She trimmed my hair for me (I swear I'm gonna go on a no-trim challenge...I HATE trims). Anyhow, here's the result. It seems I'm soooo close and either my hair starts revolting or I get a trim. I'm tired of being "just an inch or half an inch" away from APL. I better start using my BT again .
> 
> Oh, and please excuse the mess .


 

Girl I feel the same way. I dont think Im ever gonna get there my mom is always talking me into a trim and I fall for it. 

Your hair looks really healthy thou so youre doing something right


----------



## LivingDoll (May 12, 2008)

Hey ladies...I finally received my camera. Managed to figure out how to take pics on self timer...see my avi and siggy. Haven't quite mastered attaching pics to a post yet but the new pics give you an idea of my progress. I'm happy.

Everyone is doing such a beautiful job improving and growing their hair. Congrats ladies! We're all getting there!

Talk to y'all tomorrow...I'z sleepy.


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 13, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey ladies...I finally received my camera. Managed to figure out how to take pics on self timer...see my avi and siggy. Haven't quite mastered attaching pics to a post yet but the new pics give you an idea of my progress. I'm happy.
> 
> Everyone is doing such a beautiful job improving and growing their hair. Congrats ladies! We're all getting there!
> 
> Talk to y'all tomorrow...I'z sleepy.


 
your hair looks great Daephae!!!!!!!!!! So nice looking.


----------



## kelkel (May 13, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> I definitely need to moisturize as well...I too am guilty of bunning and not always moisturizing . And congrats on your little one as well! (and Kel, congrats on your baby due in October!).


 

 Thanks Galadriel & Morenita..... I am trying to stay strong but this little girl in me is already wearing me out... maybe, just maybe I will get that pregnancy hair growth spurt and it will combat the shedding.... I don't know about the garlic and olive oil.... I am soooo greedy I just think....."uhmmmmm spaghetti"

On another note.... Galadriel don't worry... your ends look *marvelous* and your hair will look that much more healthier when you get to waist length !!! .... now that your ends are nice and tidy have you ever considered not trimming and just baggying your ends ?


----------



## LivingDoll (May 13, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> your hair looks great Daephae!!!!!!!!!! So nice looking.


 
Thanks fiya! Yours looks great as well. I see it's inching right on down your back!


----------



## FindingMe (May 13, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey ladies...I finally received my camera. Managed to figure out how to take pics on self timer...see my avi and siggy. Haven't quite mastered attaching pics to a post yet but the new pics give you an idea of my progress. I'm happy.
> 
> Everyone is doing such a beautiful job improving and growing their hair. Congrats ladies! We're all getting there!
> 
> Talk to y'all tomorrow...I'z sleepy.


 
*GURL!!!!  LOOK AT THAT HAIR ON YOUR NECK!!!  Your hair is always SO shiny and healthy!!!!  OOOHHH!  You grow, gurl!!!!!*


----------



## Galadriel (May 13, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey ladies...I finally received my camera. Managed to figure out how to take pics on self timer...see my avi and siggy. Haven't quite mastered attaching pics to a post yet but the new pics give you an idea of my progress. I'm happy.
> 
> Everyone is doing such a beautiful job improving and growing their hair. Congrats ladies! We're all getting there!
> 
> Talk to y'all tomorrow...I'z sleepy.




Your hair is gorgeous and shiny!!!!! Love it!


----------



## Galadriel (May 13, 2008)

kelkel said:


> Thanks Galadriel & Morenita..... I am trying to stay strong but this little girl in me is already wearing me out... maybe, just maybe I will get that pregnancy hair growth spurt and it will combat the shedding.... I don't know about the garlic and olive oil.... I am soooo greedy I just think....."uhmmmmm spaghetti"
> 
> On another note.... Galadriel don't worry... your ends look *marvelous* and your hair will look that much more healthier when you get to waist length !!! .... now that your ends are nice and tidy have you ever considered not trimming and just baggying your ends ?



It's so funny that you mention that because I'm planning to baggy! I want as few trims as possible, so I'm going to definitely start baggying for a while.


----------



## Galadriel (May 13, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Girl I feel the same way. I dont think Im ever gonna get there my mom is always talking me into a trim and I fall for it.
> 
> Your hair looks really healthy thou so youre doing something right



Thanks, Pr3tty! We'll get there!


----------



## Galadriel (May 13, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> But, *it looks SO good*, Galadriel!!!!  Just think of it this way...less relaxed ends for you to cut off after the transition!



Thanks FM! You're right!


----------



## LivingDoll (May 13, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *GURL!!!! LOOK AT THAT HAIR ON YOUR NECK!!! Your hair is always SO shiny and healthy!!!! OOOHHH! You grow, gurl!!!!!*


 
Findingme...girl u gon' make me cry....lol. Thanks so much. I'm happy with the progress I've made in such a short time.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 13, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Your hair is gorgeous and shiny!!!!! Love it!


 
Thanks Galadriel...I love my newbie sisters.


----------



## Morenita (May 13, 2008)

*Daephae:* Your hair is lovely! Its so shiny and thick  Thats the great thing about really dark hair (idk if your hair is jet black, but it looks really dark) it just looks sooo healthy and shiny. My mom used to say how damaged my hair looked when she did it, but even she would admit how it really wasn't, and it was my hair color playing tricks on the eye (my hair is kind of a dusty brown lol).

*FM:* My new hair idol on here is Sareca (http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=9465). Her hair is almost exactly the texture I want mine, maybe a little looser (my natural hair might be her texlaxed texture) I want a wash-n-go with ringlets! 

I read this thread last night: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=232507 

and have decided that this is what I am now doing. I always end up putting my hair in a ponytail or bun anyway, and lately I've noticed that my hair has been feeling really soft the next day still when I do bun it/ponytail it at night after a shampoo/co-wash (its still damp). I ordered 5 flexi-8's as part of my mother's day gift and that will be my summer 'do lol, aside from the rare times I will actually want to take the time to rollerset when I want to show off 

I got my Moisture Block samples and I plan to try them out the next time I rollerset (who knows when that will be lol)

Still haven't ordered my steamer yet, I should probably go ahead and do it already tho because it will benefit my hair even more with this damp bunning thing. I can't wait to try it!


----------



## FindingMe (May 13, 2008)

Morenita said:


> *Daephae:* Your hair is lovely! Its so shiny and thick  Thats the great thing about really dark hair (idk if your hair is jet black, but it looks really dark) it just looks sooo healthy and shiny. My mom used to say how damaged my hair looked when she did it, but even she would admit how it really wasn't, and it was my hair color playing tricks on the eye (my hair is kind of a dusty brown lol).
> 
> *FM:* My new hair idol on here is Sareca (http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=9465). Her hair is almost exactly the texture I want mine, maybe a little looser (my natural hair might be her texlaxed texture) I want a wash-n-go with ringlets!
> 
> ...


 
Im going to do it with you...You wanna make it a personal challenge?  Like damp bun for at least like 4-5 days a week for this summer?!  I did this before and grew my hair out last summer, the only problem is I have to remember to switch it up and use different hair accessories to pin it up.  I had some breakage where I used the same pony tail holder every day. 

Holla when you use the moisture block-

OH, yeah, Sareca's hair is T-I-T-E!!!


----------



## Morenita (May 13, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *Im going to do it with you...You wanna make it a personal challenge?  Like damp bun for at least like 4-5 days a week for this summer?!*  I did this before and grew my hair out last summer, the only problem is I have to remember to switch it up and use different hair accessories to pin it up.  I had some breakage where I used the same pony tail holder every day.
> 
> Holla when you use the moisture block-
> 
> OH, yeah, Sareca's hair is T-I-T-E!!!



Ok, I'm in! Yeah I hear you on the breakage with the elastics. That's why I ordered the Flexis  I'll be on the lookout for more accessories for sure too 



FindingMe said:


> OH, yeah, Sareca's hair is T-I-T-E!!!



lol 



FindingMe said:


> Holla when you use the moisture block-



Ok I will. And I'll post pics


----------



## Jassy28 (May 13, 2008)

Wow! The shine is blinding girl!!! Amazing growth as well! Great job daephae!!!!!!



daephae said:


> Hey ladies...I finally received my camera. Managed to figure out how to take pics on self timer...see my avi and siggy. Haven't quite mastered attaching pics to a post yet but the new pics give you an idea of my progress. I'm happy.
> 
> Everyone is doing such a beautiful job improving and growing their hair. Congrats ladies! We're all getting there!
> 
> Talk to y'all tomorrow...I'z sleepy.


----------



## Jassy28 (May 13, 2008)

Okay ladies, I have decided to relax again. Im dropping the phyto 1 and going to the salon tomorrow for a mild relaxer. Not sure what kind we decided on, but I will let you know, and of course I will take pics. I hope this goes well!! Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## KLomax (May 15, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey ladies...I finally received my camera. Managed to figure out how to take pics on self timer...see my avi and siggy. Haven't quite mastered attaching pics to a post yet but the new pics give you an idea of my progress. I'm happy.
> 
> Everyone is doing such a beautiful job improving and growing their hair. Congrats ladies! We're all getting there!
> 
> Talk to y'all tomorrow...I'z sleepy.


AW SOOKY SOOKY NOW!!!!!​Daephae your hair is lookin' GOOOOOD!!!  All laid up on the neck!!!!  Wait a minute I need my  because I can't look directly at it. The blingage is blinding . I :heart2:it ! ​


----------



## KLomax (May 15, 2008)

Morning allI've read thru all the pages and I'm all caught up(whew). This week I roller set...2 ponytails/2 curlers each ...let it dry over night(like Fiya )....my hair is soft and bouncy . I used Alter Ago as a leave in. It was fast and easy.


FM how's that steam treating ya ? 

Spill the beans ladies...What's up with the Moisture Block ?

Galadriel that trim is looking good!!!






I :heart2:  my banana clip :werd:


----------



## FindingMe (May 15, 2008)

KLomax said:


> *AW SOOKY SOOKY NOW!!!!!*​
> 
> 
> Daephae your hair is lookin' GOOOOOD!!!  All laid up on the neck!!!! Wait a minute I need my  because I can't look directly at it. The blingage is blinding . I :heart2:it ! ​


 

...aw sooky sooky now!... girl, you took me back!  and you are correct on the blingage...daephae's shine *is* blinding!


----------



## FindingMe (May 15, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Morning allI've read thru all the pages and I'm all caught up(whew). This week I roller set...2 ponytails/2 curlers each ...let it dry over night(like Fiya )....my hair is soft and bouncy . I used Alter Ago as a leave in. It was fast and easy.
> 
> 
> FM how's that steam treating ya ?
> ...


 

and *I* :heart2:banana clips *in* your hair!:werd: 

Girl, I haven't done another steam treatment yet.  I am using it on an as needed basis, but especially when I do my protein treatments .  So far, I been co-washing and using a little Mixed Chicks leave-in after the co-wash and my NG is "under control!" 

I was considering joining Macherieamours no heat 4 month challenge, but I'm scurred...If I need some heat, Ima need some heat...


----------



## Galadriel (May 15, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Morning allI've read thru all the pages and I'm all caught up(whew). This week I roller set...2 ponytails/2 curlers each ...let it dry over night(like Fiya )....my hair is soft and bouncy . I used Alter Ago as a leave in. It was fast and easy.
> 
> 
> FM how's that steam treating ya ?
> ...




Thanks Klo! How's the Alter Ego treating you? I've been hearing good things about it.


----------



## KLomax (May 15, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> and *I* :heart2:banana clips *in* your hair!:werd:
> 
> Girl, I haven't done another steam treatment yet. I am using it on an as needed basis, but especially when I do my protein treatments . So far, I been co-washing and using a little Mixed Chicks leave-in after the co-wash and my NG is "under control!"
> 
> *I was considering joining Macherieamours no heat 4 month challenge, but I'm scurred...If I need some heat, Ima need some heat...*




 I *didn't* heat style this week. I did use heat to DC tho'.


----------



## FindingMe (May 15, 2008)

KLomax said:


> [/b]
> 
> I *didn't* heat style this week. I did use heat to DC tho'.


 
I wonder does using heat to DC count as direct heat?  You joining the challenge?

ETA: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=233795


----------



## KLomax (May 15, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I wonder does using heat to DC count as direct heat? You joining the challenge?
> 
> ETA: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=233795


 I don't know if I can stick with it for 4 months. I might break down and whip out the flat iron.


----------



## pr3tty (May 17, 2008)

Daephae ur hair looks so nice and silky smooth.


----------



## KLomax (May 22, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies ,

This is week 2 w/no heat ...I henna'd/3 CW/HE LTR leave in/ponytail roller set w/4 ponytails...it took 24 hrs to dry ....the last time I used Alter Ego and my hair was completely dry overnight....next time I will water down the LTR or try another leave in in my stash ...LTR was way too thick . Anyway...when it was dry my hair felt smooth & moisturized...you know it..I brushed it back into a ponytail.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 22, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Okay ladies, I have decided to relax again. Im dropping the phyto 1 and *going to the salon tomorrow for a mild relaxer*. Not sure what kind we decided on, but I will let you know, and of course I will take pics. I hope this goes well!! Wish me luck ladies!


 
Hey Jassy...I'm thinking to do the same thing. I think that I would get better results if I let someone else do it. It turns out okay but the results are short-lived and I'm thinking I'm texturizing & coloring too often (like every 4 weeks). Maybe that's not bad considering I poo and DC 2x per week. I don't know...




KLomax said:


> AW SOOKY SOOKY NOW!!!!!​
> 
> 
> Daephae your hair is lookin' GOOOOOD!!!  *All laid up on the neck!!!*! Wait a minute I need my  because I can't look directly at it. The blingage is blinding . I :heart2:it ! ​


 
Girl, you are a MESS!!! Thanks so much...you're a my newbie sister and one of my hair idols...How you like that?


FindingMe said:


> ...aw sooky sooky now!... girl, you took me back! and you are correct on the blingage...daephae's shine *is* blinding!


 
FindingMe...girl, ain't KLo crazy???  ...but thanks...you're my other newbie sister/hair idol! I actually find different inspiration from each person.



pr3tty said:


> Daephae ur hair looks so nice and silky smooth.


 
Thanks pr3tty! Love ya sis!


----------



## LivingDoll (May 22, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Morning allI've read thru all the pages and I'm all caught up(whew). This week I roller set...2 ponytails/2 curlers each ...let it dry over night(like Fiya )....my hair is soft and bouncy . I used Alter Ago as a leave in. It was fast and easy.
> 
> 
> FM how's that steam treating ya ?
> ...


 
WOW..JUST WOW....

That looks soooo good! Look at all that fullness, shine and body! Girl, you are an experimenting fool! 

What's Moisture Block? Why would one want to block moisture?

yes, Galadriel's trim is looking good! Very full and healthy from root to tip.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 22, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Good Morning Ladies ,
> 
> This is week 2 w/no heat ...I henna'd/3 CW/HE LTR leave in/ponytail roller set w/4 ponytails...it took 24 hrs to dry ....the last time I used Alter Ego and my hair was complete dry overnight....next time I will water down the LTR or try another leave in in my stash ...LTR was way too thick . Anyway...when it was dry my hair felt smooth & moisturized...you know it..I brushed it back into a ponytail.


 

Girl, your hair is stunning. Simply put.  The changes are working! It looks so full and thick! What do you think is causing it to thicken (or appear thicker)? The henna? 

BTW, you like LTR? I have a bottle I'm willing to give you for free (you just pay for shipping)....I don't care for it so much. It works well but it's too perfumey for me.


----------



## KLomax (May 22, 2008)

daephae said:


> WOW..JUST WOW....
> 
> That looks soooo good! Look at all that fullness, shine and body! *Girl, you are an experimenting fool! *
> 
> ...


Girl it's sad but true...I can't help myself.  I'll try almost anything once. I bought Moisture Block this morning... there's a long thread about it on the forum ....but, the short answer is it seals moisture in the hair and keeps external moisture from making your hair revert when you flat iron. Here's the thread.
WOW.... Sabino Moisture Block video on YouTube


----------



## LivingDoll (May 22, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Girl it's sad but true...I can't help myself. I'll try almost anything once. I bought Moisture Block this morning... there's a long thread about it on the forum ....but, the short answer is it seals moisture in the hair and keeps external moisture from making your hair revert. Here's the thread.
> WOW.... Sabino Moisture Block video on YouTube


 

I can't wait to hear how it worked for you.


----------



## KLomax (May 22, 2008)

daephae said:


> Girl, your hair is stunning. Simply put.  The changes are working! It looks so full and thick! What do you think is causing it to thicken (or appear thicker)? The henna?
> 
> BTW, you like LTR? I have a bottle I'm willing to give you for free (you just pay for shipping)....I don't care for it so much. It works well but it's too perfumey for me.


 
Thank you so much Daephae

I think it's the henna and the airdrying that's making it look thicker...I don't know if the LTR is gonna stay in rotation....it took fo'eva to dry because it was so thick.


----------



## KLomax (May 22, 2008)

daephae said:


> I can't wait to hear how it worked for you.


I'll let you know. I t has a money back guarantee ...I have no problem mailing it back  that gives me a guarantee ..it won't be the first time I mailed a product back. My hair is natural and when I flat iron it lasts 1 or 2 days(that's it !)


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 22, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Good Morning Ladies ,
> 
> This is week 2 w/no heat ...I henna'd/3 CW/HE LTR leave in/ponytail roller set w/4 ponytails...it took 24 hrs to dry ....the last time I used Alter Ego and my hair was completely dry overnight....next time I will water down the LTR or try another leave in in my stash ...LTR was way too thick . Anyway...when it was dry my hair felt smooth & moisturized...you know it..I brushed it back into a ponytail.
> 
> ...


----------



## 25Nona (May 22, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Good Morning Ladies ,
> 
> This is week 2 w/no heat ...I henna'd/3 CW/HE LTR leave in/ponytail roller set w/4 ponytails...it took 24 hrs to dry ....the last time I used Alter Ego and my hair was completely dry overnight....next time I will water down the LTR or try another leave in in my stash ...LTR was way too thick . Anyway...when it was dry my hair felt smooth & moisturized...you know it..I brushed it back into a ponytail.


 
:notworthy Klo!!!! Your hair is doing "the darn thing" Looking at your hair now and from when we started it's definitely looking much thicker I am sitting here  

I was looking at what you said about air drying.  I use to air dry a while ago in Pre LHCF days, but I would wake up in the morning and my hair would still be wet so i just gave it up but what you said make since if you put on a thick leave-in that could take longer to dry.  I think I'm going to give it another try, especially since my reg has changed up.


----------



## Galadriel (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment Daphae! It's good to hear from you all!


----------



## LivingDoll (May 22, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Thanks for the compliment Daphae! It's good to hear from you all!


 
Welcome!


----------



## leona2025 (May 22, 2008)

I have been using a mix of Motion silk protein and Cholesterol or Elasta QP Remoisturizer. I was trying to do a protein and moisturizing deep conditioning all at once. I also use Mane and Tail conditioner as a leave in. I've been noticing that I really don't have the little broken hairs anymore. I shed the long ones, which I still hate to see go. Is the Silk Protein a good protein conditioner? I just went out and bought CPR. I heard it was a protein conditioner to. I haven't used any heat in my hair since October of last year, apart from at the salon for the ponytail that one time. I notice everyones hair here is so sleek and shiny. Can I get that look without the heat?


----------



## KLomax (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Fiya & Bign.  

Bign I urge you to give the airdrying rollerset a try....you might be pleasantly suprised with results.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 22, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> I have been using a mix of Motion silk protein and Cholesterol or Elasta QP Remoisturizer. I was trying to do a protein and moisturizing deep conditioning all at once. I also use Mane and Tail conditioner as a leave in. I've been noticing that I really don't have the little broken hairs anymore. I shed the long ones, which I still hate to see go. Is the Silk Protein a good protein conditioner? I just went out and bought CPR. I heard it was a protein conditioner to. I haven't used any heat in my hair since October of last year, apart from at the salon for the ponytail that one time. I notice everyones hair here is so sleek and shiny. Can I get that look without the heat?


 
Hi Leona...I'm glad that you seem to have found a solution for the breakage. That's great. I like silk protein the best for my hair...but I'm protein sensitive. My hair does not respond well to heavy protein. I think the silk is gentle. (This is my theory...I have no hard facts )...I thought CPR was a treatment like Aphoghee...I could be wrong though. Be careful using it if you're not sure. 

You should be congratulated for laying off the heat! I'm a heat misfit. I'll probably use heat until my hair gets long enough to airdry. I'll probably still use heat then as well. If no heat is working for you, you should stick with it. Your hair looks healthy.


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 22, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Thanks Fiya & Bign.
> 
> Bign I urge you to give the airdrying rollerset a try....you might be pleasantly suprised with results.


 

You're welcome klo. And I agree with Klo Bign, i would try air drying again. sometimes, i help it out if its still wet in the morning by using indirect heat. There's nothing wrong with doing that either. It does take a while, but i normally set it before bed and sleep while its drying.

I think after my next relaxer, i'm going to try to go without heat for a month doing these rollersets. I think i've gotten the hang of them now and i love how they turn out.


----------



## KLomax (May 22, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> You're welcome klo. And I agree with Klo Bign, i would try air drying again. sometimes, i help it out if its still wet in the morning by using indirect heat. There's nothing wrong with doing that either. It does take a while, but i normally set it before bed and sleep while its drying.
> 
> I think after my next relaxer, i'm going to try to go without heat for a month doing these rollersets. I think i've gotten the hang of them now and i love how they turn out.


Fiya,
When I airdry I use a large triangular hair net to keep my rollers in. What do you use ?


----------



## KLomax (May 22, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> I have been using a mix of Motion silk protein and Cholesterol or Elasta QP Remoisturizer. I was trying to do a protein and moisturizing deep conditioning all at once. I also use Mane and Tail conditioner as a leave in. I've been noticing that I really don't have the little broken hairs anymore. I shed the long ones, which I still hate to see go. Is the Silk Protein a good protein conditioner? I just went out and bought CPR. I heard it was a protein conditioner to. I haven't used any heat in my hair since October of last year, apart from at the salon for the ponytail that one time. I notice everyones hair here is so sleek and shiny. Can I get that look without the heat?


 
Leona,
Your ponytail rollersets look sleek & smooth. I don't know what else you can do w/o heat but maybe if you do a silk wrap(limited heat for 10 minutes) after the rollerset it might give you what you are looking for.


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 22, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Fiya,
> When I airdry I use a large triangular hair net to keep my rollers in. What do you use ?


 

I either use my sheer Hair bonnet, or i use a satin wrap. I use the sheer bonnet more often because it helps to dry faster. I once went to bed without anything on. lol, i had rollers all over the bed when i woke up. So i won't be trying that again!!!!


----------



## 25Nona (May 23, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I either use my sheer Hair bonnet, or i use a satin wrap. I use the sheer bonnet more often because it helps to dry faster. I once went to bed without anything on. lol, i had rollers all over the bed when i woke up. So i won't be trying that again!!!!


 
Thanks ladies for the vote of confidence, I may do the same thing Fiya. I relaxed my hair tonight and am going to sleep with my KeraCare Humecto overnight so I will have to rollerset with heat in the morning.  But I think I'm going to follow your lead and rollerset without heat until my next relaxer and see what happens.  This time I stretched my relaxer for 10 weeks, maybe I'll try for 12 depending upon how this air drying goes I don't want to try to do too many things to my hair at once.  

Question, if I air dry I can eliminate adding any heat protector with my leave in....right?


----------



## KLomax (May 23, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Thanks ladies for the vote of confidence, I may do the same thing Fya. I relaxed my hair tonight and am going to sleep with my KeraCare Humecto overnight so I will have to rollerset with heat in the morning. But I think I'm going to follow your lead and rollerset without heat until my next relaxer and see what happens. This time I stretched my relaxer for 10 weeks, maybe I'll try for 12 depending upon how this air drying goes I don't want to try to do too many things to my hair at once.
> 
> Question, if I air dry I can eliminate adding any heat protector with my leave in....right?


Congrats on the stretch     Yes, you can eliminate the heat protectant.


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 23, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Thanks ladies for the vote of confidence, I may do the same thing Fiya. I relaxed my hair tonight and am going to sleep with my KeraCare Humecto overnight so I will have to rollerset with heat in the morning. But I think I'm going to follow your lead and rollerset without heat until my next relaxer and see what happens. This time I stretched my relaxer for 10 weeks, maybe I'll try for 12 depending upon how this air drying goes I don't want to try to do too many things to my hair at once.
> 
> Question, if I air dry I can eliminate adding any heat protector with my leave in....right?


 
Yes, the heat protector can go.


----------



## FindingMe (May 23, 2008)

Thanks, ladies - I'm gonna try to airdry soon...

KLo, have you posted on the Sabino Moisture Block yet?  I'm curious about it...I sent for some free samples...


----------



## KLomax (May 23, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Thanks, ladies - I'm gonna try to airdry soon...
> 
> KLo, have you posted on the Sabino Moisture Block yet? I'm curious about it...I sent for some free samples...


 
Yes I have posted on the SMB. I bought some 2 days ago...I couldn't wait for samples . 

Go on and give the air drying a try you might really like it.


----------



## 25Nona (May 26, 2008)

Ok, Ladies, I'm sticking to my word (so far anyway).  I did the airdry thing Saturday night into Sunday and my hair came out great.  I just forgot how dang on hard those rollers could be to sleep in.  But hey what's a girl to do......I guess it's true when they say pain before beauty...., is that how the saying goes ?


----------



## FindingMe (May 26, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Ok, Ladies, I'm sticking to my word (so far anyway). I did the airdry thing Saturday night into Sunday and my hair came out great. I just forgot how dang on hard those rollers could be to sleep in. But hey what's a girl to do......I guess it's true when they say pain before beauty...., is that how the saying goes ?


 
Girl, you deserve a medal!!:notworthyI tried to sleep on rollers and I ended up pulling them out and bunning my hair at like 2 am!!It was a mess...rollers all over the doggone floor- I was so mad I was popping them things out and I think one hit my dog 'casue he yelped  and I have come to the conclusion that air drying is not for me.  I do have an older hood dryer, though that blows cool air (it's a wig setting), so I am going to use that to cheat a little...it's still no direct heat, right, its just cool air blowing, right, so technically I am still doing my challenge, right?...


----------



## KLomax (May 26, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Ok, Ladies, I'm sticking to my word (so far anyway). I did the airdry thing Saturday night into Sunday and my hair came out great. I just forgot how dang on hard those rollers could be to sleep in. But hey what's a girl to do......I guess it's true when they say pain before beauty...., is that how the saying goes ?


 
Git it girl!!!​


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 26, 2008)

@ Bign, yay!!!!!!! I'm glad the air drying worked for you. I plan on doing it this week. I pray it looks okay, my new growth is taking on a mind of its on,lol. But Whoo hoo!!!!!!! 

@ FM, i guess i've become immune to it because the rollers don't bother me anymore. And i would think the cool air is just as good. Its not hot so its not heat. just air to dry the hair quicker.


----------



## KLomax (May 26, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Girl, you deserve a medal!!:notworthyI tried to sleep on rollers and I ended up pulling them out and bunning my hair at like 2 am!!It was a mess...rollers all over the doggone floor- I was so mad I was popping them things out and I think one hit my dog 'casue he yelped  and I have come to the conclusion that air drying is not for me. I do have an older hood dryer, though that blows cool air (it's a wig setting), so I am going to use that to cheat a little...it's still no direct heat, right, its just cool air blowing, right, so technically I am still doing my challenge, right?...


 

Hey Girlie  

Did those rollers give you a "hard" time ? Is it possible that you can set your hair in the morning and let it air dry until the evening...then you won't have to sleep on the rollers.  Like they say...there's more than 1 way to skin a cat!!! ( try not to visualize )


----------



## leona2025 (May 26, 2008)

Hey ladies. I usually airdry on the purple and green magnetic rollers, but this weekend I did 6 pony tails and set my hair on 6 large pink rollers. It dried much faster than usual and afterwards I did my own take on the cross wrap. My hair came out so straight and soft. Full of body. Also I thought I had a lot of split ends, but then my sister showed me what they actually look like because I had never seen them and I don't. My hair just grows uneven. I don't think I'll get a trim until I'm just past my goal length of bra strap or mid back length. I have some growth now and my hair is a lot lot healthier.


----------



## FindingMe (May 26, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Hey ladies. I usually airdry on the purple and green magnetic rollers, but this weekend I did 6 pony tails and set my hair on 6 large pink rollers. It dried much faster than usual and afterwards I did my own take on the cross wrap. My hair came out so straight and soft. Full of body. Also I thought I had a lot of split ends, but then my sister showed me what they actually look like because I had never seen them and I don't. My hair just grows uneven. I don't think I'll get a trim until I'm just past my goal length of bra strap or mid back length. I have some growth now and my hair is a lot lot healthier.


 
Hey, leona!  I keep wanting to try this ponytail rollerset.  Did you have crimps in your hair from the ponytails?  What did you use to make your ponytails?


----------



## pr3tty (May 26, 2008)

Hey Ladies

I relaxed on saturday at 11 weeks I couldnt take it any more. While I did grow some its not what I was expecting. DH said the longest part of my hair is APL but that I still have a long way to go bc I dont wanna claim it like that. Im hoping the next time I relax I will get there its so hard and I feel like Im never gonna get there

I will post pics soon DH is out and about so I have no one to take pics.


----------



## FindingMe (May 26, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> I relaxed on saturday at 11 weeks I couldnt take it any more. While I did grow some its not what I was expecting. DH said the longest part of my hair is APL but that I still have a long way to go bc I dont wanna claim it like that. Im hoping the next time I relax I will get there its so hard and I feel like Im never gonna get there
> 
> I will post pics soon DH is out and about so I have no one to take pics.


 
Hey girl!  Been missing you!  Don't worry, you will get there next relaxer and even though you are technically there, I admire you for not wanting to claim like that...*Look at how far you hair has come in health and thickness and length!!!  Your starting pic was shoulder length!!  And it's only going to get better from here!!!*


----------



## isnatural4me (May 26, 2008)

how do i get to the original newbie challenge..i wanna join


----------



## FindingMe (May 26, 2008)

isnatural4me said:


> how do i get to the original newbie challenge..i wanna join


 
Yay!  Go to this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=194209

Introduce yourself and post a starting pic and your goals.  It's that easy!!!  The first of every month, we update with pics and progress to our goals (and any new goals if we have them)
Make sure you subscribe to the thread so you can find it easily.  (Under *Thread Tools* on the middle/right of the _Thread Menu bar_).  Another trick is that each time you sign into the forum, you can click *User CP* (on the far left of the _forum menu bar_) and it will show you all of your subscribed threads and which ones have been active within the last few hours.  When you go into that thread, if there's something you haven't read yet, just click *View First Unread* (on the far left of the _thread menu bar_) and it will take you to the last spot you left off at.  HTH!​Welcome! I'm sure I'll see you in the other thread.  I post in that one as well!!


----------



## KLomax (May 26, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> I relaxed on saturday at 11 weeks I couldnt take it any more. While I did grow some its not what I was expecting. DH said the longest part of my hair is APL but that I still have a long way to go bc I dont wanna claim it like that. Im hoping the next time I relax I will get there its so hard and I feel like Im never gonna get there
> 
> I will post pics soon DH is out and about so I have no one to take pics.


 
Congrats on the stretch girl...can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 26, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> I relaxed on saturday at 11 weeks I couldnt take it any more. While I did grow some its not what I was expecting. DH said the longest part of my hair is APL but that I still have a long way to go bc I dont wanna claim it like that. Im hoping the next time I relax I will get there its so hard and I feel like Im never gonna get there
> 
> I will post pics soon DH is out and about so I have no one to take pics.


 

Congrats on stretching 11 weeks!!!!! I pray i can do that one day. And i felt like that last time i relaxed. I was for sure i would have APL by June, but i'm far from it. You just have to keep at it. Your hair has really made good progress PRetty so keep up the good work.


----------



## leona2025 (May 26, 2008)

With these ponytails I did notice some crimping. Usually when I don't notice any. After I wrapped the hair the crimps were gone. I use those black elatic bands like these


----------



## FindingMe (May 27, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> With these ponytails I did notice some crimping. Usually when I don't notice any. After I wrapped the hair the crimps were gone. I use those black elatic bands like these


 
ok, cool !  i'ma try it 'cause this airdrying is making my hair like straw...


----------



## KLomax (May 29, 2008)

Hello Ladies 

I'm checking in ....this week I henna'd/2CW/used Alter Ego as DC & leave in...finished w/Sabino Moisture Block....blow dried & flat ironed. First, I did not get my hair as straight as I wanted  but it feels moisturized and smooth. I *know* I need a better flat iron. Next time I am gonna rollerset first then flat iron. My hair will not hold a curl either.

Anyway, my roots & hair have not reverted and that is a good thing. (I am also gonna get a trim as soon as I can track my sister down.)

I am almost forgot...I henna'd for 3 hours. I usually only henna for 1 hour. It really made a difference. My hair looks and feels thicker!!!

Hey ladies do you have any recommendations for a reasonably priced flat iron that heats up to at least 425 degrees.


----------



## Galadriel (May 29, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I'm checking in ....this week I henna'd/2CW/used Alter Ego as DC & leave in...finished w/Sabino Moisture Block....blow dried & flat ironed. First, I did not get my hair as straight as I wanted  but it feels moisturized and smooth. I *know* I need a better flat iron. Next time I am gonna rollerset first then flat iron. My hair will not hold a curl either.
> 
> ...



KLO, I can definitely see a change in your hair. The henna is doing its job!  I'm clueless when it comes to flat irons, but I'm sure one of the other ladies will chime in with some info.


----------



## Galadriel (May 29, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Ok, Ladies, I'm sticking to my word (so far anyway).  I did the airdry thing Saturday night into Sunday and my hair came out great.  I just forgot how dang on hard those rollers could be to sleep in.  But hey what's a girl to do......I guess it's true when they say pain before beauty...., is that how the saying goes ?



 ITA.

btw, has anyone else felt like the weather's been affecting air-drying hair? Or is it just me?


----------



## Galadriel (May 29, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> I relaxed on saturday at 11 weeks I couldnt take it any more. While I did grow some its not what I was expecting. DH said the longest part of my hair is APL but that I still have a long way to go bc I dont wanna claim it like that. Im hoping the next time I relax I will get there its so hard and I feel like Im never gonna get there
> 
> I will post pics soon DH is out and about so I have no one to take pics.



I feel your frustration! But you did great on your stretch and your longest part is at APL? Shoot, wish I was there . I'm going to my mom's hairstylist tomorrow (Friday) so I'll have updates/pics by Saturday at the latest.


----------



## FindingMe (May 29, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I'm checking in ....this week I henna'd/2CW/used Alter Ego as DC & leave in...finished w/Sabino Moisture Block....blow dried & flat ironed. First, I did not get my hair as straight as I wanted  but it feels moisturized and smooth. I *know* I need a better flat iron. Next time I am gonna rollerset first then flat iron. My hair will not hold a curl either.
> 
> ...


 

*Lovely as always, KLo! * The flat iron will make a difference as Sabino says you are supposed to see smoke when flat ironing using the MB.  (Not sure if I trust that or not, but you do have to ask, what's worse pulling it through your hair several times with a lower heat or just once at the higher heat setting?...IDK)  I am anxiously awaiting my SMB as well...

I like my Sedu, but it depends on what's reasonably priced to you...I think you are gonna have to spend about $100 to get a good ceramic iron...


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 29, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I'm checking in ....this week I henna'd/2CW/used Alter Ego as DC & leave in...finished w/Sabino Moisture Block....blow dried & flat ironed. First, I did not get my hair as straight as I wanted  but it feels moisturized and smooth. I *know* I need a better flat iron. Next time I am gonna rollerset first then flat iron. My hair will not hold a curl either.
> 
> ...


 

check out www.folica.com Klo. They have a variety of CHI, FHI, Solia.etc. You can also check out linens 'n' things website for a Maxiglide. I think they're 75. If u want something cheaper, Sally's has a generic iron that is supposed to be similiar to a CHI.

ETA: I have a Maxiglide and FHI and they're both good imo. A Chi is also a great iron. If you see one that you like but may not be in your price range, see if ebay has it. They carry a wide range of irons for a cheaper price.


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 29, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> ITA.
> 
> btw, has anyone else felt like the weather's been affecting air-drying hair? Or is it just me?


 

Affecting it how Galadriel? The air has been making my hair dry much quicker, but its also more dry, so i have to up my moisture when i air dry or its very dry, and i also have color so thats another drying effect. The extra moisture has been making it much better though, because this summer air is very drying.


----------



## pr3tty (May 29, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Hey girl! Been missing you! Don't worry, you will get there next relaxer and even though you are technically there, I admire you for not wanting to claim like that...*Look at how far you hair has come in health and thickness and length!!! Your starting pic was shoulder length!! And it's only going to get better from here!!!*


 
Thanx FM Ive been missing you all sooo much. My job is kicking my butt by the time I get home I am beat but I did not forget about all my dear ladies how can I and you're right I dont wanna be ungrateful bc I did come a long way. Thanx girl you always know what to say


----------



## pr3tty (May 29, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> I feel your frustration! But you did great on your stretch and your longest part is at APL? Shoot, wish I was there . I'm going to my mom's hairstylist tomorrow (Friday) so I'll have updates/pics by Saturday at the latest.


 
Girl we'll get there. I just so scared that with my job I hardly have time to tend to my hair but Im trying very hard to keep up with my hair care


----------



## FindingMe (May 29, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Affecting it how Galadriel? *The air has been making my hair dry much quicker, but its also more dry, so i have to up my moisture when i air dry or its very dry, and i also have color so thats another drying effect. *The extra moisture has been making it much better though, because this summer air is very drying.


 
see?!  that's what i don't understand. erplexed Why is air-drying making your hair feel drier?  i thought it was supposed to be better for your hair, but i keep having to add a bunch of things _after_ i air dry to combat the crunchiness.  I never had to do this when I roller set, maybe just added something a day or two after for shine , but never for moisture.  It's harder to comb and everything.  my hair felt much better with heat.  if i wasn't wearing it up 95% of the time, i would be dropping out of this no heat challenge with the quickness...


----------



## pr3tty (May 29, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Congrats on the stretch girl...can't wait to see the pics!!!


 
Thanx Klo.... I cant wait to take them I will have them up by this weekend


----------



## FindingMe (May 29, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Girl we'll get there. I just so scared that with my job I hardly have time to tend to my hair but Im trying very hard to keep up with my hair care


 
girl, just wash and/or dc once a week, do a protective style, cover at night and go-on on....don't stress about it...you will be pleasantly surprised when you get back into the hair thing if you just do the bare basics right now ...


----------



## pr3tty (May 29, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Congrats on stretching 11 weeks!!!!! I pray i can do that one day. And i felt like that last time i relaxed. I was for sure i would have APL by June, but i'm far from it. You just have to keep at it. Your hair has really made good progress PRetty so keep up the good work.


 
Thanx Fiya.... I guess its true what they say that getting to APL is the hardest and Im seeing that and its getting me so angry but Im still pleased with the overall state of my hair so I have to be thankful


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 30, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> see?! that's what i don't understand. erplexed Why is air-drying making your hair feel drier? i thought it was supposed to be better for your hair, but i keep having to add a bunch of things _after_ i air dry to combat the crunchiness. I never had to do this when I roller set, maybe just added something a day or two after for shine , but never for moisture. It's harder to comb and everything. my hair felt much better with heat. if i wasn't wearing it up 95% of the time, i would be dropping out of this no heat challenge with the quickness...


 

I agree. I only air dry when i do roller sets. I tried just air drying today and i hate it FM, so i doubt i'll be doing it again. I just have to chalk it up that my hair likes heat. Its better to manage, and i have hardly as many tangles.


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 30, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Thanx Fiya.... I guess its true what they say that getting to APL is the hardest and Im seeing that and its getting me so angry but Im still pleased with the overall state of my hair so I have to be thankful


 
Exactly. I think APL is the hardest to conquer. I'm moving it from July to November, so maybe i'll have it by then. And i have to be thankful as well because my hair is healthy.


----------



## 25Nona (May 30, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I agree. I only air dry when i do roller sets. I tried just air drying today and i hate it FM, so i doubt i'll be doing it again. I just have to chalk it up that my hair likes heat. Its better to manage, and i have hardly as many tangles.


 
Ok, now your scaring me about airdrying . Maybe I'm looking for an excuse to get out of sleeping with those hard  rollers.  Man, I don't know if I can do this 3 times a week for 2 1/2 months.  

Also, I noticed that my hair isn't dry in the morning, what am I doing wrong????? My hair dryer is looking at me like ....it's calling my name, I'm going to give it the good ole he ho, but I'm almost heeed out


----------



## 25Nona (May 30, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Exactly. I think APL is the hardest to conquer. I'm moving it from July to November, so maybe i'll have it by then. And i have to be thankful as well because my hair is healthy.


 

Fiya, girl.....aint this the truth.   My initial goal for APL was 8/31 but I have now moved it back to the end of the year.  I am becoming soooooooooo obsessed with my hair, this month alone the number of pictures I've taken of my hair is greater than the amount I have taken for the entire time since I started my journey back in January, and I've been taking a few every month.  Lately, every day I'm watching it, and my mother has some ole school saying about a watched pot never boils, but that is at the back of my mind .

Keep the faith ladies, we'll get there, or I'll kill myself first


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 30, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Ok, now your scaring me about airdrying . Maybe I'm looking for an excuse to get out of sleeping with those hard  rollers. Man, I don't know if I can do this 3 times a week for 2 1/2 months.
> 
> Also, I noticed that my hair isn't dry in the morning, what am I doing wrong????? My hair dryer is looking at me like ....it's calling my name, I'm going to give it the good ole he ho, but I'm almost heeed out


 

lol, yeah, air drying isn't for everyone. I like doing rollersets more than just drying my hair. And FindingMe made a good suggestion of using cool air instead of heat with your dryer. That way you won't be using heat but your hair will dry quicker.


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 30, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Fiya, girl.....aint this the truth. My initial goal for APL was 8/31 but I have now moved it back to the end of the year. I am becoming soooooooooo obsessed with my hair, this month alone the number of pictures I've taken of my hair is greater than the amount I have taken for the entire time since I started my journey back in January, and I've been taking a few every month. Lately, every day I'm watching it, and my mother has some ole school saying about a watched pot never boils, but that is at the back of my mind .
> 
> Keep the faith ladies, we'll get there, or I'll kill myself first


 
lol, amen!!!!!!!! I think if i just leave my hair alone it'll be okay, but its hard!!!!! And when i detangle, i'm counting loss hairs and seeing whether its breakage or shedding,lol. Its getting crazy Bign! I'll shoot for July, but if i don't get it by November,lol, i'll lose my mind!!!!!


----------



## KLomax (May 30, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *Lovely as always, KLo! *The flat iron will make a difference as Sabino says you are supposed to see smoke when flat ironing using the MB. (Not sure if I trust that or not, but you do have to ask, what's worse pulling it through your hair several times with a lower heat or just once at the higher heat setting?...IDK) I am anxiously awaiting my SMB as well...
> 
> I like my Sedu, but it depends on what's reasonably priced to you...I think you are gonna have to spend about $100 to get a good ceramic iron...


 
I'm going to Sally's to see what they have   ...I don't think I can wait to order...I willing to use a "HOT" flat iron once to see the outcome.

I am happy with my air dry rollerset...I still need to work on my braid out and straight hair. ..1 down 2 to go


----------



## LivingDoll (May 30, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I'm checking in ....this week I henna'd/2CW/used Alter Ego as DC & leave in...finished w/Sabino Moisture Block....blow dried & flat ironed. First, I did not get my hair as straight as I wanted  but it feels moisturized and smooth. I *know* I need a better flat iron. Next time I am gonna rollerset first then flat iron. My hair will not hold a curl either.
> 
> ...


 

Hey Klo...your hair looks to be MBL!!!!


----------



## LivingDoll (May 30, 2008)

hey ladies! Just checking in....

Guess what?

I'm wearing a phoney pony (bunned) today!!! My ends are baggyed underneath! I'm very proud of myself. Usually I would've cut my hair by now. The in between is hard but now that I can bun, the home stretch should be a piece of cake. My coworkers were very complimentary. They said I look like a baby doll. 

I know, y'all wanna see pics...I'll TRY to post one. I haven't figured out how to paste a pic into a post yet.

ETA: I ordered a UPA clip......can't wait to try it out. I think I'll bun and pony all summer...a kind of personal challenge!


----------



## Galadriel (May 30, 2008)

daephae said:


> hey ladies! Just checking in....
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> ...




Yay! You're making awesome progress...and oh yes,  we do want to see pics .


----------



## Galadriel (May 30, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Affecting it how Galadriel? The air has been making my hair dry much quicker, but its also more dry, so i have to up my moisture when i air dry or its very dry, and i also have color so thats another drying effect. The extra moisture has been making it much better though, because this summer air is very drying.



Yes, my hair's been drier. I've been upping the moisture also. Now is a very good time to do more protective styling I guess.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 30, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> I relaxed on saturday at 11 weeks I couldnt take it any more. While I did grow some its not what I was expecting. DH said the longest part of my hair is APL but that I still have a long way to go bc I dont wanna claim it like that. Im hoping the next time I relax I will get there its so hard and I feel like Im never gonna get there
> 
> I will post pics soon DH is out and about so I have no one to take pics.


 
Hey pr3tty! Congrats on your stretch girl. I can definitely understand how you feel about claiming APL. Nevertheless, congrats on your awesome progress thusfar!


----------



## FindingMe (May 30, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Exactly. I think APL is the hardest to conquer. I'm moving it from July to November, so maybe i'll have it by then. And i have to be thankful as well because my hair is healthy.


 

ITA!  I started LHCF back in Dec trying to get to full APL (I was only about 1.5 inches short of the goal) and I am _just now_ barely past APL...I did cut a lot of bad ends and some layers out (as LHCF does force you to take a better look at the health of your hair), but I thought I would have gotten there in a couple of months, but it _definitely_ took a lot longer than that....be patient!  You'll be there before you know it and then you'll be trying to get to BSL and thinking your hair won't ever get past APL!


----------



## FindingMe (May 30, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I'm going to Sally's to see what they have  ...I don't think I can wait to order...I willing to use a "HOT" flat iron once to see the outcome.
> 
> I am happy with my air dry rollerset...I still need to work on my braid out and straight hair. ..1 down 2 to go


 
Have you seen this one?

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=239495&highlight=croc


----------



## KLomax (May 30, 2008)

daephae said:


> hey ladies! Just checking in....
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> ...


 
Hey Daephae,

Congrats on the phoney pony  ...I know it looks great and it a good protective style !!!!  I can't wait to see ics:.

Thanks but I don't know if I'm MBL yet...it's hard to tell w/o bra strap...any way I need a trim.


----------



## FindingMe (May 30, 2008)

*I HAD SO MANY RESPONSES, I HAD TO MULTI-QUOTE!!!*



bign__17 said:


> Ok, now your scaring me about airdrying . Maybe I'm looking for an excuse to get out of sleeping with those *hard  rollers*. Man, I don't know if I can do this 3 times a week for 2 1/2 months.
> 
> Also, I noticed that my hair isn't dry in the morning, what am I doing wrong????? My hair dryer is looking at me like ....it's calling my name, *I'm going to give it the good ole he ho, but I'm almost heeed out *


 
BWAH HA HA!I am done...*wipes tears from eyes*...whew...
My hair is always wet in the morning, too.  I haven't figured this thing out yet



fiya'slovechild said:


> lol, yeah, air drying isn't for everyone. I like doing rollersets more than just drying my hair. And FindingMe made a good suggestion of using cool air instead of heat with your dryer. That way you won't be using heat but your hair will dry quicker.


 

It worked better, but was still a hot mess that morning. I sat under for about 25 min and then let airdry over night and in the morning I stll had some curls that were damp.  I just pinned them up and tried to let them dry without the roller, but the ends came out fuzzy o some of them...not smooth like I like...



daephae said:


> hey ladies! Just checking in....
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> ...


 
*what up, daephae?!* you killin' me!  when you post, there is a box under where you put your text called additional options.  Click that box that says manage attachements and upload from there...It has to be a certain size, tho-, or it won't upload...HTH!  I can't wait to see pics!  Now that you can bun, you are about to grow, grow, grow!!!  When you take your hair and wear it down after you've been bunning for a while, you are going to be amazed!!!!  Watch!  (uummmm, now post the pics, so I can watch, too...)




Galadriel said:


> Yes, my hair's been drier. I've been upping the moisture also. Now is a very good time to do more protective styling I guess.


 
maybe this a note we should make about airdrying... that when we get full natural heads and want to do a WnG, we may need to use the diffuser on a low heat setting to help soften and seal?


----------



## KLomax (May 30, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I agree. I only air dry when i do roller sets. I tried just air drying today and i hate it FM, so i doubt i'll be doing it again. I just have to chalk it up that my hair likes heat. Its better to manage, and i have hardly as many tangles.


 
Co-signing...air drying only seems to work when roller setting...other wise I have crazy shrinkage,my hair feels drier and I have lots of  little knots.


----------



## FindingMe (May 30, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hey Daephae,
> 
> Congrats on the phoney pony ...I know it looks great and it a good protective style !!!! I can't wait to see ics:.
> 
> *Thanks but I don't know if I'm MBL yet...*it's hard to tell w/o bra strap...any way I need a trim.


 

   hmmm......looks MBL to me....


----------



## FindingMe (May 30, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Co-signing...air drying only seems to work when roller setting...other wise I have crazy shrinkage,my hair feels drier and I have lots of little knots.


 
WTH?! erplexed  Ya'll then what's the benefits??  I'ma 'bout to do some research.... (in best Arnold Schwartzenegger (<-whatever) voice...)  "I'll be back..."


----------



## KLomax (May 30, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> hmmm......looks MBL to me....


IDK..... but I think I am really onto something with this air dry/rollersetting....my hair has never felt better...I'm going back to it just as soon as I straighten out the SMB situation ....thanks for the flat iron info.


----------



## FindingMe (May 30, 2008)

KLomax said:


> IDK..... but I think I am really onto something with this air dry/rollersetting....my hair has never felt better...I'm going back to it just as soon as I straighten out the SMB situation ....thanks for the flat iron info.


 
What's the SMB situation?  Is it or is it not working for you?


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 30, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> WTH?! erplexed Ya'll then what's the benefits?? I'ma 'bout to do some research.... (in best Arnold Schwartzenegger (<-whatever) voice...) "I'll be back..."


 


KLomax said:


> Co-signing...air drying only seems to work when roller setting...other wise I have crazy shrinkage,my hair feels drier and I have lots of little knots.


 

Right. And even then it takes forever to dry. And i tend to be heavy handed with products so i have to wait good while. 

@ FM, airdrying isn't good for some people. There have been many women who say air drying doesn't do a thing for them. I guess we fit into that category. I will never airdry my hair unless i'm doing a rollerset because it just doesn't work for me. Which is sad because i wanted to try a no heat challenge, but that won't be in my future anytime soon!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 30, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> ITA! I started LHCF back in Dec trying to get to full APL (I was only about 1.5 inches short of the goal) and I am _just now_ barely past APL...I did cut a lot of bad ends and some layers out (as LHCF does force you to take a better look at the health of your hair), but I thought I would have gotten there in a couple of months, but it _definitely_ took a lot longer than that....be patient! You'll be there before you know it and then you'll be trying to get to BSL and thinking your hair won't ever get past APL!


 
Thats true. I appreciate it. I guess when i joined i just thought it would be a breeze getting there. But i've did a trim and i haven't retained as well as i should be. It takes patience though. I'm learning that.


----------



## FindingMe (May 30, 2008)

OK, on the airdrying thing...I'ma 'bout to pull a SistaSlick .  Here's what I learned from various articles (*beware...LONG*):

So...hair is made up of keratin protein.   It also has water in it, with water or moisture making up about 8% (varies based on relative humidity present) of the total weight of our hair. 

The chemical bonds that hold your hair together include hydrogen bonds--a weak attachment that comes about when a hydrogen atom dangling off one protein is attracted to the oxygen atom dangling off another protein. 

Water is made of hydrogen and oxygen--it’s called H2O because every molecule of water has two hydrogen atoms (H2) and an oxygen atom (O). When you wet your hair, water molecules sneak in between the proteins of the cortex and join these hydrogen bonds. Your hair swells up, absorbing up to 30% of its weight in water. 

In wet hair, one protein molecule doesn't have a hydrogen bond directly to another protein molecule. Instead, a protein is stuck to a water molecule, which is sticking to another water molecule, which is sticking to another protein. That's much weaker than having one protein stuck directly to the other protein--which is why wet hair is much weaker and more likely to break than dry hair. 

That's also why you can curl your hair when it's wet. If you set your wet hair in curlers or pull your curly hair straight, then let it dry in this new shape, the hydrogen bonds will reform in a new position. 

When your hair gets wet again (or is exposed to moisture from the air), those hydrogen bonds will weaken and then reform in their original position, in your hair making it revert (frizzy, puffy, etc.). 

You can also affect your hair's form or shape with heat (irons, dryers, etc.), and this effectively break's down the hair's hydrogen bonds found in the cortex.  Once the bonds are broken, hair is prevented from holding its original, natural form.  When your hair cools off, the hydrogen bond has re-formed into the new (straighter) shape and holds until moisture is re-introduced.
Air drying straight (with crinkly roots) will yield hair where the hydrogen bond has re-formed into that exact shape.  The only real way to manipulate the hair after that is to break the bond, either with heat or the addition of moisture.  That means, even braid-outs and twist-outs are going to be less susceptible to manipulation bc of the crinkly, textured shape the dried hair has from the re-formed bonds.  Moisturizers will add some moisture back into the hair, but may not be enough to completely break the new "straighter hair, but crinkly root" bond that came from air drying.  So you have more resistance to manipulation (breaking, snapping, splitting, etc.)

Also, air drying hair may also make your cuticle more damaged. The rationale is that when the hair is wet, the water molecules fill the cracks in the cuticle and absorb into the hair where the protein and water molecules interact (above). Like a sponge, the hair expands enough to accommodate the water. The water exerts a slight pressure from inside the hair, which stresses the cuticle layer and lifts the cuticle outwards slightly. If the hair is in a stressed state long enough, the hair's cuticle layer will split and peel up to relieve the pressure. The cuticle is a hardened dead layer of protein and once the stress fractures happen, there is no permanent repair solution. When the hair is dried using warm air on a low setting, the water is evaporated out of the hair quicker, relieving the stress faster, allowing the cuticle to receive less damage.  The more porous your hair, the worse this will be.  You should always dry your hair from a towel-dried state (~10-11% moisture) for this reason, so as not to over-stress the cuticle with too much moisture in it.  Always dry with heat pointing down, to further close cuticles and use a good thermal protector/sealant to close and seal the cuticle further protecting the hair.
SO, the bottom line is when you air-dry, you are still affecting your hair's form as the hydrogen bonds are broken as water is introduced and then re-formed into whatever shape you have once dry.  

SO, bottom line,  if you need to airdry, 

You'd better make sure that whatever form you air dry your hair in will be susceptible to manipulation (the smoother the better).   I guess that's why roller setting works the best when air drying--your hair's hydrogen bond has reformed into the smoothest, most pliable state.  
Plop or towel dry your hair first 
Using a good thermal protector/sealant to close and seal the cuticle can further protect the hair.
[*]Using cool air (blow dryer pointing down or a hood dryer) can also help to evaporate the excess water faster, causing less stress and brittleness of cuticle layer.
Don't just airdry your hair hanging down (or in a less smooth style), unless you plan on wearing it like that (_and_ leaving it alone..no manipulation) until you wet it again.
HTH!  HHG--


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 30, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> OK, on the airdrying thing...I'ma 'bout to pull a SistaSlick . Here's what I learned from various articles (*beware...LONG*):
> 
> So...hair is made up of keratin protein. It also has water in it, with water or moisture making up about 8% (varies based on relative humidity present) of the total weight of our hair.
> 
> ...


 


Wow FM!!!!!!  You're good girl!!!!! Thanks for posting this. I guess thats why my rollersets turn out so much better than just regular air drying. When i wash again, i will try some of the things suggested and see what changes. Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## KLomax (May 31, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> What's the SMB situation? Is it or is it not working for you?


It's working...my hair has not reverted yet ...I just didn't get my hair as straight as I wanted  and it won't hold a curl .....I think I need a better flat iron...next time I'm gonna roller set then flat iron...


----------



## leona2025 (May 31, 2008)

I completely understand the problems you ladies are having air drying. The first time I did it, it  was a wicked mess. I got it down now. I haven't used any heat in my hair since October of last year. I like doing it cause I'm lazy and it's easy. When I don't roller set I air dry my hair in a ponytail. Sometimes I braid it and do a braid out ponytail for the week. Most times after I smooth my hair into a good, but not tight ponytail, I wrap the end around my hair and smooth and tie it down. In the morning it's still damp, but straight. It dries over the course of the day. I moisturize again before bed and wrap it again and in the morning it's soft and straight. I moisturizer my hair with ORS lotion, put a little mane and tail conditioner in as a leave in, and mango butter. When I'm doing a straight ponytail I put IC Fantasy Clear gel on the front and cover it with mango butter so the hair stays soft.


----------



## 25Nona (May 31, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> ITA! I started LHCF back in Dec trying to get to full APL (I was only about 1.5 inches short of the goal) and I am _just now_ barely past APL...I did cut a lot of bad ends and some layers out (as LHCF does force you to take a better look at the health of your hair), but I thought I would have gotten there in a couple of months, but it _definitely_ took a lot longer than that....be patient! You'll be there before you know it and then you'll be trying to get to BSL and thinking your hair won't ever get past APL!


 
Well gurlllll, I have to tell you I'll be glad when I at least get to that point.  I feel like I'm about to loose my mind, it's like a woman can't pass me without me looking at her hair.


----------



## 25Nona (May 31, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> hmmm......looks MBL to me....


 

ITA - It looks like MBL to me too.  What cha talkin bout Klo! (with a Gary Coleman face)


----------



## pr3tty (Jun 1, 2008)

Ladies I finally got DH to take a pic and he only took 1 while running thru the door so its in my sig. I think I may have thought I had less length than I actually do now that I can see it from the back


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 1, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Ladies I finally got DH to take a pic and he only took 1 while running thru the door so its in my sig. I think I may have thought I had less length than I actually do now that I can see it from the back


 

Girl you have had major progress, in the last 6 months.  I joined in Feb, I hope see progress like that when I get to my 6 month mark.


----------



## pr3tty (Jun 1, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey pr3tty! Congrats on your stretch girl. I can definitely understand how you feel about claiming APL. Nevertheless, congrats on your awesome progress thusfar!


 
Thanx daephae and I see youre doing a good job cant wait to see pics


----------



## pr3tty (Jun 1, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> OK, on the airdrying thing...I'ma 'bout to pull a SistaSlick . Here's what I learned from various articles (*beware...LONG*):
> 
> So...hair is made up of keratin protein. It also has water in it, with water or moisture making up about 8% (varies based on relative humidity present) of the total weight of our hair.
> 
> ...


 
FM this is really great info ... Thanx


----------



## pr3tty (Jun 1, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Girl you have had major progress, in the last 6 months. I joined in Feb, I hope see progress like that when I get to my 6 month mark.


 
Thanx girl I started Jan 23 to be exact but didnt do anything until Feb 1st and thats when I really started taking care of my hair Feb 1 to be exact bc when I relaxed in Dec I was still doing all these bad things to my hair until feb when I found this site


----------



## pr3tty (Jun 1, 2008)

Ladies Today June 1st is officially 4 months that Ive been on LHCF and been taking care of my hair and I am so happy that Ive stuck with this and that I have all u wonderful ladies to share this journey with so I just wanna say thank you for being here with me


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 1, 2008)

Pr3tty, your new pic in your siggy is awesome! You made great progress. 
FM, thanks for the post on air-drying! Now I can start working on that area so that I won't have any setbacks.
Leona, Klo, Daephae, Fiya, Bign, it's good to hear from you all and about how things are going with you ladies .


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 1, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Ladies I finally got DH to take a pic and he only took 1 while running thru the door so its in my sig. I think I may have thought I had less length than I actually do now that I can see it from the back


 

Your hair looks amazing Pretty!!!!!!!!! I can see growth galore!!!! you're almost there. Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok, got my most recent update pics today. I'm so close to APL it's not even funny. I went to my mom's hairstylist, who did an awesome job. When I asked her if I was "at armpit length yet" she went, "What?" and started laughing. I told her that my goal was to grow my hair to APL (I'm always trying to sneak in some LHCF terminology ). She told me I will definitely be APL soon, provided I don't have any set backs. She gave me a nice dusting (she doesn't call it dusting, but that's what she does, I'm going to keep slipping in that terminology) and I love the results. I was really bummed lately because I had to correct a recent problem where my hair was stripped and really dry . My hair is just now getting over it and more than ever I want to throw my hair into cornrows/braids for a month or two. I'm glad I can come here and get input, support, and advice from you ladies. It REALLY makes a difference! 

Oh, and please excuse the crooked zing . I was in a rush.


----------



## pr3tty (Jun 1, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Ok, got my most recent update pics today. I'm so close to APL it's not even funny. I went to my mom's hairstylist, who did an awesome job. When I asked her if I was "at armpit length yet" she went, "What?" and started laughing. I told her that my goal was to grow my hair to APL (I'm always trying to sneak in some LHCF terminology ). She told me I will definitely be APL soon, provided I don't have any set backs. She gave me a nice dusting (she doesn't call it dusting, but that's what she does, I'm going to keep slipping in that terminology) and I love the results. I was really bummed lately because I had to correct a recent problem where my hair was stripped and really dry . My hair is just now getting over it and more than ever I want to throw my hair into cornrows/braids for a month or two. I'm glad I can come here and get input, support, and advice from you ladies. It REALLY makes a difference!
> 
> Oh, and please excuse the crooked zing . I was in a rush.


 
Thanx girl and ur hair looks really good ur doing a great job


----------



## pr3tty (Jun 1, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Your hair looks amazing Pretty!!!!!!!!! I can see growth galore!!!! you're almost there. Congrats!!!!!!


 
Thanx Fiya


----------



## pr3tty (Jun 1, 2008)

Its the first of the month and we know that means pics time so here is mine


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 1, 2008)

Congrats to PRetty and Galadriel. You ladies are so close its not even funny. your progress is amazing. I'm not relaxing until the 13th so i'll put up a length shot then. I'll post my current hair do later on today.


----------



## KLomax (Jun 1, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies 

I'd multi quote but I keep ending up w/a double post 

Pr3tty great progress  your hair is soo healthy & shiny !!!! It's growing gurrrrl 

Galadriel...Oooooo Looking Good!!! Thick & LUSCIOUS!!!! Keep up the good work :waytogo:

OK ladies...Y'all gonna make me take off my tshirt and put on my bra (you know I got  BF issues)...I am unclear on what MBL is....I always thought it was 1/2 way btwn the bottom of bra strap and waist....help a sista get clarity.


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 1, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Thanx girl and ur hair looks really good ur doing a great job



Thanks Pr3tty!


----------



## leona2025 (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't have any real progress, but I will post my pics. They look just like the previous ones I took. My hair is feeling strong and healthy and I'm so glad for all the support here. I've been trying out IC Fantasy Hair Gloss and ORS hair gloss for shine. I added CPR into my routine. I have to go get a another jar of queen Helene's cholesterol conditioner. It's the base for all my mixes because I love to mix conditioners together, lol. All the ladies here have beautiful hair. My goal is now for MBL hair and after that I don't think I want it any longer. How long do you guys think it'll take to get to MBL? IS it doable by the end of this year?


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 1, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Congrats to PRetty and Galadriel. You ladies are so close its not even funny. your progress is amazing. I'm not relaxing until the 13th so i'll put up a length shot then. I'll post my current hair do later on today.



Thanks Fiya! It makes me so glad that I found this site.


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 1, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Good Morning Ladies
> 
> I'd multi quote but I keep ending up w/a double post
> 
> ...



Klo, thank you for the compliment! As for MBL, I once read that it was 2 in. past bra strap, but I'm just as confused.


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 1, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Ladies I finally got DH to take a pic and he only took 1 while running thru the door so its in my sig. I think I may have thought I had less length than I actually do now that I can see it from the back


 
*OMG!!!! Pr3tty!!!!! YOu are doggone near there at APL!!!!* Your hair is gorgeous!!!!! LOOK AT HOW IT HAS GROWN!!!!! OMG...I am speechless!!



Galadriel said:


> Ok, got my most recent update pics today. I'm so close to APL it's not even funny. I went to my mom's hairstylist, who did an awesome job. When I asked her if I was "at armpit length yet" she went, "What?" and started laughing. I told her that my goal was to grow my hair to APL (I'm always trying to sneak in some LHCF terminology ). She told me I will definitely be APL soon, provided I don't have any set backs. She gave me a nice dusting (she doesn't call it dusting, but that's what she does, I'm going to keep slipping in that terminology) and I love the results. I was really bummed lately because I had to correct a recent problem where my hair was stripped and really dry . My hair is just now getting over it and more than ever I want to throw my hair into cornrows/braids for a month or two. I'm glad I can come here and get input, support, and advice from you ladies. It REALLY makes a difference!
> 
> Oh, and please excuse the crooked zing . I was in a rush.


 
OMG!!! My sisters, look at ya'll! I cannot say how pretty your hair is Galadriel!  And transitioning, too with two different textures. OMG!!! SOOOOOOOO pretty! YOu are basically at APL as well. Hairzings rock, don't they?!!! Gotta love them!!



leona2025 said:


> I don't have any real progress, but I will post my pics. They look just like the previous ones I took. My hair is feeling strong and healthy and I'm so glad for all the support here. I've been trying out IC Fantasy Hair Gloss and ORS hair gloss for shine. I added CPR into my routine. I have to go get a another jar of queen Helene's cholesterol conditioner. It's the base for all my mixes because I love to mix conditioners together, lol. All the ladies here have beautiful hair. My goal is now for MBL hair and after that I don't think I want it any longer. How long do you guys think it'll take to get to MBL? IS it doable by the end of this year?


 
Girl, TOOO PRETTY!!! I am just amazed at us newbies! Look at us!!! Leona, I think anything is possible... My hair has a growth spurt during the hot months, so I am expecting a little length gain from that, you are maybe 3 inches from MBL, I think? Could be more or less, but I definitely think you can get 3 inches by the end of the year with no trimming or dusting Just beautiful!

Attached are my lame pics (compared to everyone else's) for the month. I am in the 4 month no heat challenge, so I haven't been wearing my hair down, just up in buns and airdrying (still trying to figure that one out...), but I have been getting creative with my hair using no heat, so here are some styles I am rockin this month using Flexi8's and hairzings...


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 1, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Ok, got my most recent update pics today. I'm so close to APL it's not even funny. I went to my mom's hairstylist, who did an awesome job. When I asked her if I was "at armpit length yet" she went, "What?" and started laughing. I told her that my goal was to grow my hair to APL (I'm always trying to sneak in some LHCF terminology ). She told me I will definitely be APL soon, provided I don't have any set backs. She gave me a nice dusting (she doesn't call it dusting, but that's what she does, I'm going to keep slipping in that terminology) and I love the results. I was really bummed lately because I had to correct a recent problem where my hair was stripped and really dry . My hair is just now getting over it and more than ever I want to throw my hair into cornrows/braids for a month or two. I'm glad I can come here and get input, support, and advice from you ladies. It REALLY makes a difference!
> 
> Oh, and please excuse the crooked zing . I was in a rush.


 

*How did she do your hair?*  I want my roots straight like that when I wear mine down for the wedding!


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok, Ladies here is my update pic.  I did a trim on 5/4 because of major breakage I had and this pic was taken on 5/28 about a week after I relaxed


----------



## Morenita (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, Bign, FM, Pr3tty, Galadriel (did I miss anyone?) your hair looks beautiful!  Great progress  I don't know when/if I plan on relaxing, so there's no way to really show my length, (I haven't used heat since March) but when I stretch it (about 2-2.5 inches of NG) its definitely at the top of BSL. Growth has never been the issue for me though, its that retention I wrestle with  Here ya go:

May: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 June:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Disclaimer: That picture was taken about a week ago, I used it as my starting picture for the OT challenge. I didn't comb through my hair all that well, so bear with the scraggly ends. Objects in the camera aren't as THIN, as they might appear (lol).

Still working on the breakage issue, and still shedding so much. I just can't figure out what my hair LIKES. I'm not so much worried about the shedding, but these little hairs on the floor have got to go! I think I may just give up on the damp bun thing. My hair acts better when its smooth, so maybe I'll just do a rollerset ponytail, and see how that works...

I bought some garlic-flavored olive oil (for the shedding) from the supermarket last week, and used it for the first time last night, mixed with some cinnamon. It smelled sooo strong lol. DH was annoyed. Gotta use that stuff when he's not around next time 

ETA: Omg, I just remembered a dream that I had last night (at least I'm hopeing that it was a dream!). I dreamed that I had sooo many splits, and as I examined one hair, I saw a split, splitting into another split! *goes off to examine her ends...*


----------



## leona2025 (Jun 2, 2008)

Morenita you are using OCT? How long have you been using it and have you seen a lot of growth? Your hair is lovely.


----------



## KLomax (Jun 2, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *OMG!!!! Pr3tty!!!!! YOu are doggone near there at APL!!!!* Your hair is gorgeous!!!!! LOOK AT HOW IT HAS GROWN!!!!! OMG...I am speechless!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nothing lame about those pics....:heart2: those 'do's... FM you are transitioning in style w/no heat to boot!!! ...you got it goin' on :woohoo2:


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 2, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Ok, Ladies here is my update pic. I did a trim on 5/4 because of major breakage I had and this pic was taken on 5/28 about a week after I relaxed
> 
> View attachment 13575


 
*BEAUTIFUL!!!!  SO HEALTHY AND THICK!!!!*  Way to Grow, Bign!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 2, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Wow, Bign, FM, Pr3tty, Galadriel (did I miss anyone?) your hair looks beautiful!  Great progress  I don't know when/if I plan on relaxing, so there's no way to really show my length, (I haven't used heat since March) but when I stretch it (about 2-2.5 inches of NG) its definitely at the top of BSL. Growth has never been the issue for me though, its that retention I wrestle with  Here ya go:
> 
> May:
> 
> ...


 
Girl, your hair grows like a weed!  I swear I see 'bout two inches of growth there!!!!  It looks GOOD!!!!!!  I'll keep an eye out for anything related to shedding and I'll holla if I find anything-  Great job!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 2, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Nothing lame about those pics....:heart2: those 'do's... FM you are transitioning in style w/no heat to boot!!! ...you got it goin' on :woohoo2:


 
Thanks!  lachen:Love this dude::woohoo2  I am hoping for a big reveal at the end of the summer!!!


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 2, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *OMG!!!! Pr3tty!!!!! YOu are doggone near there at APL!!!!* Your hair is gorgeous!!!!! LOOK AT HOW IT HAS GROWN!!!!! OMG...I am speechless!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FM, your pics are not lame! I'm going to steal those styles! I have the most boring buns/updos . Now that I have some inspiration, I can get creative. Beautiful hair, as always, FM .


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 2, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> I don't have any real progress, but I will post my pics. They look just like the previous ones I took. My hair is feeling strong and healthy and I'm so glad for all the support here. I've been trying out IC Fantasy Hair Gloss and ORS hair gloss for shine. I added CPR into my routine. I have to go get a another jar of queen Helene's cholesterol conditioner. It's the base for all my mixes because I love to mix conditioners together, lol. All the ladies here have beautiful hair. My goal is now for MBL hair and after that I don't think I want it any longer. How long do you guys think it'll take to get to MBL? IS it doable by the end of this year?



Your hair is looking awesome . You'll definitely make MBL by the end of the year. Just keep taking care of it and keep retaining length.


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 2, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *How did she do your hair?*  I want my roots straight like that when I wear mine down for the wedding!



Just a wash and press, and man does she press . She says once I gain a couple of more inches that she'll start doing pin curls. I can't wait!


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 2, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Ok, Ladies here is my update pic.  I did a trim on 5/4 because of major breakage I had and this pic was taken on 5/28 about a week after I relaxed
> 
> View attachment 13575



Your hair is nice and thick. I think that trim helped. 
I'm trying to go for that type of healthy thickness.


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 2, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Wow, Bign, FM, Pr3tty, Galadriel (did I miss anyone?) your hair looks beautiful!  Great progress  I don't know when/if I plan on relaxing, so there's no way to really show my length, (I haven't used heat since March) but when I stretch it (about 2-2.5 inches of NG) its definitely at the top of BSL. Growth has never been the issue for me though, its that retention I wrestle with  Here ya go:
> 
> May:
> 
> ...



Thanks Morenita...and your hair is VERY noticeably thicker and longer. Way to go! I can't wait to get that length. 
I've been dealing with shedding and breakage too, so now when I co-wash I make sure to detangle in the shower under running water and with conditioner in my hair. I'm still searching for that perfect moisture/protein balance.

Btw, does anyone have any suggestions for a good thick, creamy leave-in conditioner? I love those.


----------



## Morenita (Jun 2, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Morenita you are using OCT? How long have you been using it and have you seen a lot of growth? Your hair is lovely.



Thank you! I actually just started using it last week, and while some people can see results after just one application, I'm just not that in-tune with my hair yet to see results so fast. I will definitely be able to tell come July though 



Galadriel said:


> Thanks Morenita...and your hair is VERY noticeably thicker and longer. Way to go! I can't wait to get that length.
> I've been dealing with shedding and breakage too, so now when I co-wash I make sure to detangle in the shower under running water and with conditioner in my hair. I'm still searching for that perfect moisture/protein balance.
> 
> Btw, does anyone have any suggestions for a good thick, creamy leave-in conditioner? I love those.



Omg you think so? See, that's why I need yall, I didn't really notice much else besides a little length  I'm always on the lookout for new products, so I'll keep an eye out for you and be sure to post if anything stands out. I will be soooo happy when I finally come up with my staple products so my dang-on bathroom cabinet can stop looking like a BSS! 



FindingMe said:


> Girl, your hair grows like a weed!  I swear I see 'bout two inches of growth there!!!!  It looks GOOD!!!!!!  I'll keep an eye out for anything related to shedding and I'll holla if I find anything-  Great job!!!



Thank you hun  Your hair is gorgeous too. Got me wanting some hair zings  (like I need to buy more stuff...)


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I went back and looked at our comparison pics and I have to say.....

*I'M SO PROUD OF US!!!!!!:bouncegre :creatures*

WE all have had some great progress.  I want to thank all of you, I feel like we've formed a bond with one another (we go and venture out on the boards, but we all seem to find our way back to this thread) and it's the support that we have been receiving from one another that has been and will continue to help us along with our journey's.  

I'm so happy that I stopped at the original thread when I decided to start on my journey and joined this family . (as I'm wiping a tear out the corner of my eye)


----------



## KLomax (Jun 3, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Wow, Bign, FM, Pr3tty, Galadriel (did I miss anyone?) your hair looks beautiful!  Great progress  I don't know when/if I plan on relaxing, so there's no way to really show my length, (I haven't used heat since March) but when I stretch it (about 2-2.5 inches of NG) its definitely at the top of BSL. Growth has never been the issue for me though, its that retention I wrestle with  Here ya go:
> 
> May:
> 
> ...


 
Morenita,

I had this problem when I first joined this thread  . My shedding/breaking was significantly reduced when I added moisturizing leave ins to my regi.(NTM &  mango butter)


----------



## Morenita (Jun 3, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Morenita,
> 
> I had this problem when I first joined this thread  . My shedding/breaking was significantly reduced when I added moisturizing leave ins to my regi.(NTM &  mango butter)



Thanks Klo,

I actually do use leave-ins. If anything, I use too much lol. I use Cantu Shea butter, Elasta QP Mango Butter , Carol's Daughter Hair Honey  and seal with Keracare Essential Oils, or Grapeseed Oil, or that Pink Oil spray in stuff (their only good product). Can you tell I'm a PJ? Lol...

Part of me can't help but wonder if I'm getting breakage because of my last two relaxers. Like a dummy, the last two times I've relaxed, its been after a long stretch (+6 months). My previously relaxed hair had been reverting and I asked the stylist to pull it through to the ends. 

Now that I am in my era of hair wisdom, I know that its really bad to do correctives over previously relaxed hair, and part of me feels that the correctives have weakened my hair and it just really needs to recover on its own. I will keep doing what I am doing, and just try to pay attention to where the breakage is happening. It just pains me to still see my hair falling out when I know how much I've improved my level of hair care...

Weird thing is that my hair is reverting again! Maybe she didn't leave it on very long... She's actually a decent sylist. She only dusts my ends, and she always insists that I sit under the dryer for a "body-wrap" (rollerset). Last time I went though, I had to get her to blowdry it because she overbooked (yeah, big surprise) and had me in there for hours while poor DH was at home with our newborn, not to mention the other two munchkins, and I had only left one bottle. 

I came here originally to mention something else, now I can't remember . I'll be back if I do.

ETA: Ohh, now I remember :scratchch I wanted to say that amazingly enough, (well, maybe not so amazing) the reason why my hair has grown so much, is because of the frequent washing! I wash 2-3 times a week, usually 1 co-wash, 1 clarifying, and 1 with Keracare Hydrating/Detangling. My scalp likes to be clean apparently. It makes complete sense and I'm so mad I didn't reason this out on my own long, long ago.  It's a shame what laziness can do to you.


----------



## leona2025 (Jun 3, 2008)

When I first decided to join I had a lot of breakage, too. I had never conditioned a day in my life and I moisturized maybe 2 times a month. I think my saving grace was that I was so lazy that I didn't do much to my hair. So I didn't really have heat damage or damage from coloring and stuff. I love love LOVE Elasta QP Mango butter. I thought my hair was in need of protein so that it would be strong and stop breaking, but what it really need was moisture. I moisturize twice a day with ORS moisturizing lotion and mango butter. I've been pulling the relaxers through to the ends for over 9 years. I didn't know I wasn't suppose to. I do my sister's hair too and she knew I wasn't suppose to and never said anything. When I relaxed her hair this time I was careful to just do her new growth. DO you know what she did when I was done? Went back and pulled it through her whole head anyway.


----------



## Morenita (Jun 3, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> I thought my hair was in need of protein so that it would be strong and stop breaking, but what it really need was moisture.



I'm guilty of this also. I was using Pink Oil moisturizer and Keracare Essential Oils, thinking that was enough, along with Pantene Relaxed and Natural shampoo and conditioner (both have protein) and Cholesterol every now and again. It all has mineral oil (except the Keracare), and I never had a clarifying shampoo so you can just imagine... Then, I was using Infusium 23 with every wash, and that stuff has soo much protein. My hair was definitely breaking due to lack of moisture, and it still may be. 

I just read Supagirl's (sp) thread on hair breakage (its in the stickys) and she recommends a few things I want to try, starting with the Mizani Nighttime treatment. I will move forward from there and keep you all posted!




leona2025 said:


> *I've been pulling the relaxers through to the ends for over 9 years. I didn't know I wasn't suppose to. I do my sister's hair too and she knew I wasn't suppose to and never said anything.* When I relaxed her hair this time I was careful to just do her new growth. *DO you know what she did when I was done?* *Went back and pulled it through her whole head anyway*.



Omg!


----------



## leona2025 (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah really blessed that I'm not bald.


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 3, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I went back and looked at our comparison pics and I have to say.....
> 
> ...


 
*ME, TOO!!!!*


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 3, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Thanks Klo,
> 
> I actually do use leave-ins. If anything, I use too much lol. I use Cantu Shea butter, Elasta QP Mango Butter , Carol's Daughter Hair Honey  and seal with Keracare Essential Oils, or Grapeseed Oil, or that Pink Oil spray in stuff (their only good product). Can you tell I'm a PJ? Lol...
> 
> ...


 
It also could just be hormones and postpartum shedding, which I don't know a cure for...


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 3, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> When I first decided to join I had a lot of breakage, too. I had never conditioned a day in my life and I moisturized maybe 2 times a month. I think my saving grace was that I was so lazy that I didn't do much to my hair. So I didn't really have heat damage or damage from coloring and stuff. I love love LOVE Elasta QP Mango butter. I thought my hair was in need of protein so that it would be strong and stop breaking, but what it really need was moisture. I moisturize twice a day with ORS moisturizing lotion and mango butter. I've been pulling the relaxers through to the ends for over 9 years. I didn't know I wasn't suppose to. I do my sister's hair too and she knew I wasn't suppose to and never said anything. When I relaxed her hair this time I was careful to just do her new growth. DO you know what she did when I was done? Went back and pulled it through her whole head anyway.


 
Where do ya'll buy Elasta QP Mango Butter?  I want some...


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 3, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Where do ya'll buy Elasta QP Mango Butter? I want some...


 

I actually purchased mine from my local BSS for like 5 bucks and change, but they also carry it in CVS here in NYC. Funny story.....One day I was in CVS and saw the travel size of the mango butter,I brought it but I didn't really read the jar.  I was caring it around in my hand bag and using the stuff as hand cream cause it smelled so yummy.  When I joined the board and saw folks talking about it for the hair I was a little confused, then I went back and read the jar it was then that I discovered it was for the hair and not the body


----------



## cottoncoily (Jun 3, 2008)

Is it too late to join? This would be a great challenge for me since I've been slacking off lately . I don't really use any special products. I co-wash everyday with Sunsilk then I put my hair in a sock bun. Since I'm trying to transition there are not many styles that I can do with my hair because I'm always pushed for time since I'm a full-time student. My fotki is in my siggy so check it out.


----------



## KLomax (Jun 3, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> I actually purchased mine from my local BSS for like 5 bucks and change, but they also carry it in CVS here in NYC. Funny story.....One day I was in CVS and saw the travel size of the mango butter,I brought it but *I didn't really read the jar. I was caring it around in my hand bag and using the stuff as hand cream* cause it smelled so yummy. When I joined the board and saw folks talking about it for the hair I was a little confused, then* I went back and read the jar it was then that I discovered it was for the hair* and not the body


 
​


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 4, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> I actually purchased mine from my local BSS for like 5 bucks and change, but they also carry it in CVS here in NYC. Funny story.....One day I was in CVS and saw the travel size of the mango butter,I brought it but I didn't really read the jar. I was caring it around in my hand bag and using the stuff as hand cream cause it smelled so yummy. When I joined the board and saw folks talking about it for the hair I was a little confused, then I went back and read the jar it was then that I discovered it was for the hair and not the body


 

I will have to try CVS...


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 4, 2008)

cheekyfa1 said:


> Is it too late to join? This would be a great challenge for me since I've been slacking off lately . I don't really use any special products. I co-wash everyday with Sunsilk then I put my hair in a sock bun. Since I'm trying to transition there are not many styles that I can do with my hair because I'm always pushed for time since I'm a full-time student. My fotki is in my siggy so check it out.


 
Hey, lady!  *Welcome !!!*  This is where you actually join this challenge:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=194209

All you do is go to that thread and post your starting pics and regimen and then update with pics and status at the beginning of every month!  Welcome again!!

I'm transitioning as well (along with other ladies on the thread), so we'll be able to support each other...

ETA:  OK, I just checked out your FOTKI and your hair is lovely!!  Congrats on being 4 months in to your transition, I am just over two months in, but it's still easy for me to manage my NG at this point...  Aslo....I think I will have to steal the scarf method...Looking forward to getting to know you in the other thread!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 4, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> I actually purchased mine from my local BSS for like 5 bucks and change, but they also carry it in CVS here in NYC. Funny story.....One day I was in CVS and saw the travel size of the mango butter,I brought it but I didn't really read the jar. I was caring it around in my hand bag and using the stuff as hand cream cause it smelled so yummy. When I joined the board and saw folks talking about it for the hair I was a little confused, then I went back and read the jar it was then that I discovered it was for the hair and not the body


 
 Sounds like something i would do. I'm really trying not to give in to this. I've been hearing so many good things about it. I can't be a PJ this early!!!!!!


----------



## Morenita (Jun 4, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> I actually purchased mine from my local BSS for like 5 bucks and change, but they also carry it in CVS here in NYC. Funny story.....One day I was in CVS and saw the travel size of the mango butter,I brought it but I didn't really read the jar.  I was caring it around in my hand bag and using the stuff as hand cream cause it smelled so yummy.  When I joined the board and saw folks talking about it for the hair I was a little confused, then I went back and read the jar it was then that I discovered it was for the hair and not the body



Lol Lol  :rofl3:

P.S. FM, I got mine from a local Asian BSS. I tried Sally's, and they had Elasta QP, but not the Mango butter  Couldn't find it anywhere else. Also yes, I think its post-partum shedding. I am not going to stress over it, I will try a couple more things and if it doesn't help, I'll just forget about it and focus on the breakage. Luckily, I haven't appeared to lost any thickness or anything, though I still can't believe how much hair comes out when I comb it on wash days (about 3 times a week).


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey y'all! I started at page 115 so forgive me if I leave anyone out. Galadriel, pr3tty, leona, bign and FM...I am so impressed with the progress you guys have made! Keep up the regimens everybody! 

Once again, my pic is too large to attach but take a look at my fotki...I'm still wearing my phoney bun. The pic is kinda cut off but it was the best I could do, plus I was at work...


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 4, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey y'all! I started at page 115 so forgive me if I leave anyone out. Galadriel, pr3tty, leona, bign and FM...I am so impressed with the progress you guys have made! Keep up the regimens everybody!
> 
> Once again, my pic is too large to attach but take a look at my fotki...I'm still wearing my phoney bun. The pic is kinda cut off but it was the best I could do, plus I was at work...


 
daephae, i just checked out your FOTKI and the phony pony is the HAWT-NESS!!!  It is too cute!!!  Love it on you!  Girl you was rockin a cute snatch-back (am I dating myself?) in Feb and 3 months later you rockin' a bun!  Go 'head wit yo bad self!  You gone be SL by the end of the summer...


----------



## KLomax (Jun 5, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> daephae, i just checked out your FOTKI and *the phony pony is the HAWT-NESS!!!* It is too cute!!! Love it on you! Girl you was rockin a cute snatch-back (am I dating myself?) in Feb and 3 months later you rockin' a bun! Go 'head wit yo bad self! You gone be SL by the end of the summer...


Co-signing...you got it goin' on Daephae!!!!

FYI- Sabino Moisture block Works!!!! I washed and flat ironed my hair 8 days ago ....it stayed straight...no shrinkage!!! I can't wait try it with a rollerset


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 5, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> daephae, i just checked out your FOTKI and the phony pony is the HAWT-NESS!!! It is too cute!!! Love it on you! Girl you was *rockin a cute snatch-back* (am I dating myself?) in Feb and 3 months later you rockin' a bun! Go 'head wit yo bad self! You gone be SL by the end of the summer...


 


KLomax said:


> Co-signing...you got it goin' on Daephae!!!!
> 
> FYI- Sabino Moisture block Works!!!! I washed and flat ironed my hair 8 days ago ....it stayed straight...no shrinkage!!! I can't wait try it with a rollerset


 
@ cute snatch back...girl no we are >>>HERE<<<...yes, you could call it that. Thanks FM & KLo...you guys are so encouraging! I need to see bout that Sabino Moisture Block...next month ...I'm on the buy nothing in June Challenge.


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 6, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Co-signing...you got it goin' on Daephae!!!!
> 
> FYI- Sabino Moisture block Works!!!! I washed and flat ironed my hair 8 days ago ....it stayed straight...no shrinkage!!! I can't wait try it with a rollerset


 
Co-signing on SMB!!!  I did a DC, sprayed OJON revitalizing mist, applied SMB all over, rollerset and airdried and then straighetened my roots with heat, *Wed night* and haven't had reversion at my roots yet!  Oh, and I was outside a pool party with my kids on Thursday (swaetin in the TX heat) AND got caught in the rain today...*still got curls AND straight roots, even on the nape of my neck where I was sweating and my hair was hanging down!!!!!!  LOVES IT!!!!*
I'll post pics later...


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 6, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey y'all! I started at page 115 so forgive me if I leave anyone out. Galadriel, pr3tty, leona, bign and FM...I am so impressed with the progress you guys have made! Keep up the regimens everybody!
> 
> Once again, my pic is too large to attach but take a look at my fotki...I'm still wearing my phoney bun. The pic is kinda cut off but it was the best I could do, plus I was at work...



I just saw your fotki! You're making great progress. I love the style where it looks like your hair is wrapped. It is soooooo shiny too! I can already see the thickness too (I'm jealous!).


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 6, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> I just saw your fotki! You're making great progress. I love the style where it looks like your hair is wrapped. It is soooooo shiny too! I can already see the thickness too (I'm jealous!).


 
Thanks so much...you're making great progress yourself. i saw your pics that you recently posted. your hair looks sooo healthy! 

you know what's funny? the longer my hair gets, the thinner it looks. i'm working on it this time around soooo we shall see...


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Co-signing on SMB!!! I did a DC, sprayed OJON revitalizing mist, applied SMB all over, rollerset and airdried and then straighetened my roots with heat, *Wed night* and haven't had reversion at my roots yet! Oh, and I was outside a pool party with my kids on Thursday (swaetin in the TX heat) AND got caught in the rain today...*still got curls AND straight roots, even on the nape of my neck where I was sweating and my hair was hanging down!!!!!! LOVES IT!!!!*
> I'll post pics later...


 
pics attached


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Co-signing on SMB!!! I did a DC, sprayed OJON revitalizing mist, applied SMB all over, rollerset and airdried and then straighetened my roots with heat, *Wed night* and haven't had reversion at my roots yet! Oh, and I was outside a pool party with my kids on Thursday (swaetin in the TX heat) AND got caught in the rain today...*still got curls AND straight roots, even on the nape of my neck where I was sweating and my hair was hanging down!!!!!! LOVES IT!!!!*
> I'll post pics later...


 
more pics..i have about 1.5 inches of NG, but you can't really tell with the SMB...ummm...this is going to be a transition staple for moi...


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 8, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Co-signing on SMB!!! I did a DC, sprayed OJON revitalizing mist, applied SMB all over, rollerset and airdried and then straighetened my roots with heat, *Wed night* and haven't had reversion at my roots yet! Oh, and I was outside a pool party with my kids on Thursday (swaetin in the TX heat) AND got caught in the rain today...*still got curls AND straight roots, even on the nape of my neck where I was sweating and my hair was hanging down!!!!!! LOVES IT!!!!*
> I'll post pics later...


 


hmmmmmm!!!! as I start counting my change in my coin purse .  I may have to pick this up, we've had to very humid days here in the city, and I'm looking like a wet cat that stuck it's paw in an electrical socket.


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 8, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey y'all! I started at page 115 so forgive me if I leave anyone out. Galadriel, pr3tty, leona, bign and FM...I am so impressed with the progress you guys have made! Keep up the regimens everybody!
> 
> Once again, my pic is too large to attach but take a look at my fotki...I'm still wearing my phoney bun. The pic is kinda cut off but it was the best I could do, plus I was at work...


 
Daephae 

I'm lovin your pony, I may have to get one myself.  My hair is terrible in the summer.......me and humidity are like oil and water.  Your progress is awesome, I wish I had the thickness you do, I'm washing my hair now and after looking at your fotki, I added some Jamaican Black Castor Oil to my KeraCare Humecto.


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 8, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> more pics..i have about 1.5 inches of NG, but you can't really tell with the SMB...ummm...this is going to be a transition staple for moi...


 

DANG!!!!DANG!!!!! is all I can say.  :Flahsssss


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 9, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> more pics..i have about 1.5 inches of NG, but you can't really tell with the SMB...ummm...this is going to be a transition staple for moi...


 
Girl, if you hadn't said anything about your NG, I never would've known. I'm gonna have to get the SMB!


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 9, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Daephae
> 
> I'm lovin your pony, I may have to get one myself. My hair is terrible in the summer.......me and humidity are like oil and water. Your progress is awesome, I wish I had the thickness you do, I'm washing my hair now and after looking at your foki, I added some Jamaican Black Castor Oil to my KeraCare Humecto.


 
Bign...what in the world are you talkin bout? With all that thick hair on your head! But thanks hun...

BTW, I'll post pics of my UPA clip tonight or tomorrow...I'll have to get a few more. They will definitely help to get me through the summer. The only way that I'll make it through summer w/o cutting is by wearing ponys.


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 9, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> hmmmmmm!!!! as I start counting my change in my coin purse . I may have to pick this up, we've had to very humid days here in the city, and I'm looking like a wet cat that stuck it's paw in an electrical socket.


 
Girl, It definitley worked for me...you just have to play around with how much to use, because, I swear a nickel sized portion worked for my whole head.  It's so concentrated, you just need a very little.  Go to their website and send them an email and they will send you two little crack sized vials in the mail (should be enough for 2-3 uses!)



bign__17 said:


> DANG!!!!DANG!!!!! is all I can say. :Flahsssss


Thanks!!!  I know, one more thing to add to your list to buy,  I am like that, to...





daephae said:


> Girl, if you hadn't said anything about your NG, I never would've known. I'm gonna have to get the SMB!


 
Girl, I tell you, it tamed my NG and made it straight...*and the kicker was it didn't revert!!!*  I just had to make sure I washed real good with a sulfate shampoo to get all the cones off my scalp (cause I put a lot at the roots to keep my hair straight) 'cause I was real paranoid that it did such a good job of blocking the moisture, I thought it was gonna block my follicles or something   I be stoopid paranoid sometimes....


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 9, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Girl, It definitley worked for me...you just have to play around with how much to use, because, I swear a nickel sized portion worked for my whole head. It's so concentrated, you just need a very little. *Go to their website and send them an email and they will send you two little crack sized vials in the mail (should be enough for 2-3 uses*!)
> 
> 
> Thanks!!! I know, one more thing to add to your list to buy, I am like that, to...
> ...


 
LMAO @ crack sized vials


----------



## KLomax (Jun 9, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Girl, It definitley worked for me...you just have to play around with how much to use, because, I swear a nickel sized portion worked for my whole head. It's so concentrated, you just need a very little. Go to their website and send them an email and they will send you two little* crack sized* vials in the mail (should be enough for 2-3 uses!)
> 
> 
> Thanks!!! I know, one more thing to add to your list to buy, I am like that, to...
> ...


 
*Co-signing on the SMB...*  I used it on my daughter's natural 4zzz hair... blow dried/flat ironed...her hair looks like she has a relaxer and it did not revert.....

SMB the new HAIR CRACK​ 

​


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey y'all...I'm rockin the UPA Clip in my siggy!  I posted a product rave in the main discussion area but apparently some stuff went down a few months ago involving Michelle(UPA owner) and some ladies on the board...so people aren't supporting her anymore.

Oh well...loving my UPA clip!


----------



## KLomax (Jun 9, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey y'all...I'm rockin the UPA Clip in my siggy!  I posted a product rave in the main discussion area but apparently some stuff went down a few months ago involving Michelle(UPA owner) and some ladies on the board...so people aren't supporting her anymore.
> 
> Oh well...loving my UPA clip!


 
Aw shucks....it's on NOW  !!!
You are good to go w/ that protective style.It looks fabulous .Perfect for the summer .​ 
That UPA clip is the Bomb Diggity!!!! I:heart2:it. Is the pony attached to the barrette ?​ 
Alright Daephae give up the details .​


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 10, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey y'all...I'm rockin the UPA Clip in my siggy!  I posted a product rave in the main discussion area but apparently some stuff went down a few months ago involving Michelle(UPA owner) and some ladies on the board...so people aren't supporting her anymore.
> 
> Oh well...loving my UPA clip!


 

 *DAYUMMMM!!!!*  If I didn't know for sure you was growing out your hair, I wud think that was U!!!!  O-M-G!!  I cannot believe how good that clip looks!  Was it easy to use/put in?  Is it comfortable?  Good lord, that's the bomb....


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 10, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Aw shucks....it's on NOW  !!!
> 
> You are good to go w/ that protective style.It looks fabulous .Perfect for the summer .​
> That UPA clip is the Bomb Diggity!!!! I:heart2:it. Is the pony attached to the barrette ?​
> ...


 

I want the deets on the gossip part, too!


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 10, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Aw shucks....it's on NOW  !!!
> 
> You are good to go w/ that protective style.It looks fabulous .Perfect for the summer .​
> That UPA clip is the Bomb Diggity!!!! I:heart2:it. Is the pony attached to the barrette ?​
> ...


 


FindingMe said:


> *DAYUMMMM!!!!* If I didn't know for sure you was growing out your hair, I wud think that was U!!!! O-M-G!! I cannot believe how good that clip looks! Was it easy to use/put in? Is it comfortable? Good lord, that's the bomb....


 
Thanks y'all! I love y'all, I swear!

Yes, the pony is attached to the clips (which are removable) on the barrette. I can pop the clips out and attach them to another barrette. It's very easy to change them back and forth. 

It's very easy to use...takes about 5 seconds to put on. That's it. Just the same as attaching a barette to your pony. 

 EXTREMELY comfy...way more comfy than a drawstring pony. I don't think I'll be putting it back in (the drawstring). I've had a few moments where I felt that the UPA clip was tugging my hairs a little...I simply unfastened it, repositioned my hair and fastened it back.

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!!! I'm gonna get a few more. I've gotten tons of compliments from my family and my coworkers. This is it for summer! I'm ordering one for my sister today.

ETA: I did have to trim the hair on the sides of the UPA a little. It was too boxy for me...made it look fake.


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 10, 2008)

Daphae, your UPA clip is perfect! I had to do a double take b/c I was like "OMG, did she grow her hair out fast?" 

FM and KLo, why do you have to keep talking about SMB? I am a total product junkie!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 10, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Daphae, your UPA clip is perfect! I had to do a double take b/c I was like "OMG, did she grow her hair out fast?"
> 
> FM and KLo, why do you have to keep talking about SMB? I am a total product junkie!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhh!!!!!


 
Wow! does it look that real??? Thanks!


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 10, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Daphae, your UPA clip is perfect! I had to do a double take b/c I was like "OMG, did she grow her hair out fast?"
> 
> FM and KLo, why do you have to keep talking about SMB? I am a total product junkie!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhh!!!!!


 
Far be it from me to contribute to another's addiction , BUT I will say that I think it will work SOOOOO well for your presses...It will keep the press longer from reversion....I'm just saying...


go to www.gotfrizz.com and send them an email saying you heard about the product on LHCF and would like to try a sample.  Give them your address in the email and they will send you the little crack vials (2) right away in the mail.  The vials are small, but you only need about maybe 3/4 of a vial for one press.  Concentrate the product on your NG and ends over a very *light* leave-in.  Then flat iron (or press).  That's it.  It should keep your NG from reverting longer and make your hair silky...

IF you have any questions, go ahead and ask and Sabino himself will send you answers...His wife sends the product out...they are real nice


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 10, 2008)

daephae said:


> Wow! does it look that real??? Thanks!


 
*yes, it does...seriously*...and i ain't just saying that 'cause you my girl

i know you gonna get some folks, they gonna look at your avi and then look at your siggy and then be like *"What's your regimen?!?!?"*  you mihgt wanna bold that UPA CLIP verbiage underneath the sigg pic


----------



## KLomax (Jun 10, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Far be it from me to contribute to another's addiction , BUT I will say that I think* it will work SOOOOO well for your presses...It will keep the press longer from reversion*....I'm just saying...
> 
> 
> go to www.gotfrizz.com and send them an email saying you heard about the product on LHCF and would like to try a sample. Give them your address in the email and they will send you the little crack vials (2) right away in the mail. The vials are small, but you only need about maybe 3/4 of a vial for one press. Concentrate the product on your NG and ends over a very *light* leave-in. Then flat iron (or press). That's it. It should keep your NG from reverting longer and make your hair silky...
> ...


 
ITA...you are gonna do the happy hair dancewhen you see those results. Now if we can only buy it at a retail outlet like Trade Secret or if they can sell a larger more economical size​ 

*whispering* it also keeps your hair from reverting after ver18:​


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 10, 2008)

KLomax said:


> ITA...you are gonna do the happy hair dancewhen you see those results. Now if we can only buy it at a retail outlet like Trade Secret or if they can sell a larger more economical size​
> 
> 
> 
> *whispering* it also keeps your hair from reverting after ver18:​


 

*whispering back*  i know...


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 10, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *yes, it does...seriously*...and i ain't just saying that 'cause you my girl
> 
> i know you gonna get some folks, they gonna look at your avi and then look at your siggy and then be like *"What's your regimen?!?!?"* you mihgt wanna bold that UPA CLIP verbiage underneath the sigg pic


 
...it's already bolded. thanks for the compliment y'all!

okay so i'll wait till I'm getting some action to get the SMB.


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 10, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Far be it from me to contribute to another's addiction , BUT I will say that I think it will work SOOOOO well for your presses...It will keep the press longer from reversion....I'm just saying...
> 
> 
> go to www.gotfrizz.com and send them an email saying you heard about the product on LHCF and would like to try a sample.  Give them your address in the email and they will send you the little crack vials (2) right away in the mail.  The vials are small, but you only need about maybe 3/4 of a vial for one press.  Concentrate the product on your NG and ends over a very *light* leave-in.  Then flat iron (or press).  That's it.  It should keep your NG from reverting longer and make your hair silky...
> ...



Thanks! On my way to urmm...check out the site .


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 10, 2008)

KLomax said:


> ITA...you are gonna do the happy hair dancewhen you see those results. Now if we can only buy it at a retail outlet like Trade Secret or if they can sell a larger more economical size​
> 
> *whispering* it also keeps your hair from reverting after ver18:​



 Woohoo!


----------



## pr3tty (Jun 10, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey y'all...I'm rockin the UPA Clip in my siggy!  I posted a product rave in the main discussion area but apparently some stuff went down a few months ago involving Michelle(UPA owner) and some ladies on the board...so people aren't supporting her anymore.
> 
> Oh well...loving my UPA clip!


 
Girl that UPA clip looks amazin wow it looks sooo real


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 11, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey y'all...I'm rockin the UPA Clip in my siggy!  I posted a product rave in the main discussion area but apparently some stuff went down a few months ago involving Michelle(UPA owner) and some ladies on the board...so people aren't supporting her anymore.
> 
> Oh well...loving my UPA clip!


 
Girrrlllll I'm LUVIN IT!!!! (with my go Miss thing 2 snaps and a circle voice).  Can you PM me on were to order them from.  I really like how you waved up your own hair it goes with the clip perfectly.  You go GIRL!!!


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 11, 2008)

KLomax said:


> ITA...you are gonna do the happy hair dancewhen you see those results. Now if we can only buy it at a retail outlet like Trade Secret or if they can sell a larger more economical size​
> 
> 
> 
> *whispering* it also keeps your hair from reverting after ver18:​


 

OK, Klo, you and FM have me sold now.  Never mind the crack vials, I want the full hit.  I'll have to keep some in my stash for the ooh Ah, but until then I'll have to get off on the chicks checkin me out this summer cause my hair is nice and straight and theirs look like a big ole buff puff.  LMAO


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ladies,

The other day I stopped at Walgreens and bought glycerin and a bottle of "olive, sweet almond, castor" oil. I mixed them together and added some conditioner and water and put it all in a spray bottle. 
OMG!!!! My hair is soooo soft and it totally helped with the breakage I've been having. I love my little mix. 
I put it on after washing or co-washing (on damp hair). When my hair dries it is so soft and thick! I just wanted to share this b/c now that we're getting into summer some of us are dealing with dryness and even breakage.


----------



## leona2025 (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok Ladies after all the hype I'm going to join my first bandwagon. I'm gonna get the Mega Tek. I'll keep ya'll posted about my progress. I'll buy it tomorrow and I'll get a fresh touch up next week after my 10 week stretch. I really don't know if I'm ready to relax as my new growth is really easy to deal with and I'm not getting breakage. Last time I relaxed at 10 weeks because I was getting breakage.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 11, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Girl that UPA clip looks amazin wow it looks sooo real


 
Thanks!



bign__17 said:


> Girrrlllll I'm LUVIN IT!!!! (with my go Miss thing 2 snaps and a circle voice). Can you PM me on were to order them from. I really like how you waved up your own hair it goes with the clip perfectly. You go GIRL!!!


 
Thanks a bunch...I'll PM you.



Galadriel said:


> Ladies,
> 
> The other day I stopped at Walgreens and bought glycerin and a bottle of "*olive, sweet almond, castor" oil*. I mixed them together and added some conditioner and water and put it all in a spray bottle.
> OMG!!!! My hair is soooo soft and it totally helped with the breakage I've been having. I love my little mix.
> I put it on after washing or co-washing (on damp hair). When my hair dries it is so soft and thick! I just wanted to share this b/c now that we're getting into summer some of us are dealing with dryness and even breakage.


 
 lmao...sounds yummy! what does the bottle look like?



leona2025 said:


> Ok Ladies after all the hype I'm going to join my first bandwagon. I'm gonna get the Mega Tek. I'll keep ya'll posted about my progress. I'll buy it tomorrow and I'll get a fresh touch up next week after my 10 week stretch. I really don't know if I'm ready to relax as my new growth is really easy to deal with and I'm not getting breakage. Last time I relaxed at 10 weeks because I was getting breakage.


 
Be sure to keep us posted!


----------



## Morenita (Jun 11, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Ok Ladies after all the hype I'm going to join my first bandwagon. I'm gonna get the Mega Tek. I'll keep ya'll posted about my progress. I'll buy it tomorrow and I'll get a fresh touch up next week after my 10 week stretch. I really don't know if I'm ready to relax as my new growth is really easy to deal with and I'm not getting breakage. Last time I relaxed at 10 weeks because I was getting breakage.



Yay! Welcome to the challenge Leona


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 12, 2008)

daephae said:


> lmao...sounds yummy! what does the bottle look like?


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 13, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> OK, Klo, you and FM have me sold now. Never mind the crack vials, I want the full hit. I'll have to keep some in my stash for the ooh Ah, but until then I'll have to get off on the chicks checkin me out this summer cause my hair is nice and straight and theirs look like a big ole buff puff. LMAO


 
you funny-



Galadriel said:


> Ladies,
> 
> The other day I stopped at Walgreens and bought glycerin and a bottle of "olive, sweet almond, castor" oil. I mixed them together and added some conditioner and water and put it all in a spray bottle.
> OMG!!!! My hair is soooo soft and it totally helped with the breakage I've been having. I love my little mix.
> I put it on after washing or co-washing (on damp hair). When my hair dries it is so soft and thick! I just wanted to share this b/c now that we're getting into summer some of us are dealing with dryness and even breakage.


 


Galadriel said:


>


 
What section was this in?  Food, hair?  I can't tell from the bottle...


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 14, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> What section was this in?  Food, hair?  I can't tell from the bottle...



In the hair section. And they're cheap too! Less than $2 per bottle.


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 14, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> In the hair section. And they're cheap too! Less than $2 per bottle.


 
I have been wanting to try castor, almond and grapeseed oil.  I already know my hair like olive oil.  I will try with my braid out next time to see if I like it better than coconut oil...$2 won't set me back too bad...

ETA:  They didn't have it in my Walgreen's...  oh, well...that's divine intervention telling me to keep my black behind out of the store...


----------



## leona2025 (Jun 15, 2008)

This is what happens when you don't take the time to read the box. I have a medium grade hair. I always use regular relaxer and as a teenager my mom used supers on my hair. Well I wanted some extra body and thickness and I grabbed this relaxer. I usually use their Anti breakage relaxer and I love it. I didn't read that it was for fine hair (which I don't have) until after I bought it. Doesn't look straight. I'll up date after washing.


----------



## leona2025 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok so this is the results of the relaxer. It did straighten, but barely. My Texture was just too strong for this one. I did noticed that it did fluffy up the hair so it did look bigger. My NG is looser but not straight. So I have half inch plus of still wavy hair. I did flat iron so here are the pics. Is it Growing?


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 16, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> This is what happens when you don't take the time to read the box. I have a medium grade hair. I always use regular relaxer and as a teenager my mom used supers on my hair. Well I wanted some extra body and thickness and I grabbed this relaxer. I usually use their Anti breakage relaxer and I love it. I didn't read that it was for fine hair (which I don't have) until after I bought it. Doesn't look straight. I'll up date after washing.


 
Hey leona! I think it looks great  (but then again I'm not a fan of bone straight hair)...it looks like you texlaxed by mistake! You gonna leave it or do a corrective? Tell me how you like it. 

Girl, BTW, your hair is GORGEOUS!


----------



## leona2025 (Jun 16, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey leona! I think it looks great  (but then again I'm not a fan of bone straight hair)...it looks like you texlaxed by mistake! You gonna leave it or do a corrective? Tell me how you like it.
> 
> Girl, BTW, your hair is GORGEOUS!


 
It was a mistake. I bought a mild relaxer and I use regular. I still have like a inch of crinkly hair. No I won't do a corrective. It's pretty much hit or miss for me. I stick with it until time for a touch up. I underprocessed last time to by mistake. I used to do root to tip relaxers every touch up so I was I was scared about leaving the previous one on too long and ended up underprocessed. I really don't mind whether it's super straight or has some texture as long as it's managable. This one does make the hair bigger and it was a lot silker. So the relaxer in my opinion does what it says. Thanks for the compliment. My dad who is totally oblivious to everything told me it looks like my hair is growing. That made my dad.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 16, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> It was a mistake. I bought a mild relaxer and I use regular. I still have like a inch of crinkly hair. No I won't do a corrective. It's pretty much hit or miss for me. I stick with it until time for a touch up. I underprocessed last time to by mistake. I used to do root to tip relaxers every touch up so I was I was scared about leaving the previous one on too long and ended up underprocessed. I really don't mind whether it's super straight or has some texture as long as it's managable. This one does make the hair bigger and it was a lot silker. So the relaxer in my opinion does what it says. Thanks for the compliment. My dad who is totally oblivious to everything told me it looks like my hair is growing. That made my dad.


 
If a man notices, that means you're doing something right!  BTW, what kind of relaxer did u use?


----------



## leona2025 (Jun 16, 2008)

daephae said:


> If a man notices, that means you're doing something right!  BTW, what kind of relaxer did u use?


 
I used Optimum Bodifying Relaxer.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 16, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> I used Optimum Bodifying Relaxer.


 
ooh yeah, I've used that one. I liked it.


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 16, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Ok so this is the results of the relaxer. It did straighten, but barely. My Texture was just too strong for this one. I did noticed that it did fluffy up the hair so it did look bigger. My NG is looser but not straight. So I have half inch plus of still wavy hair. I did flat iron so here are the pics. Is it Growing?


 
*OOOOH, girl!  I like it!!!*  But then, again, I prefer more textured hair with a little more thickness!  I think it's beautiful!!!  Girl, your hair is growing all down your back!!!!  Good job!


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 16, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> It was a mistake. I bought a mild relaxer and I use regular. *I still have like a inch of crinkly hair. No I won't do a corrective. It's pretty much hit or miss for me. I stick with it until time for a touch up. I underprocessed last time to by mistake.* I used to do root to tip relaxers every touch up so I was I was scared about leaving the previous one on too long and ended up underprocessed. I really don't mind whether it's super straight or has some texture as long as it's managable. This one does make the hair bigger and it was a lot silker. So the relaxer in my opinion does what it says. Thanks for the compliment. My dad who is totally oblivious to everything told me it looks like my hair is growing. That made my dad.


 
I think this is so much healthier for your hair than relaxing bone straight and definitely more healthy than pulling relaxer root to ends!  Just think of it this way, if you keep doing it, in a coupla years, you'll be able to roick a lovely WnG!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 18, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Ok so this is the results of the relaxer. It did straighten, but barely. My Texture was just too strong for this one. I did noticed that it did fluffy up the hair so it did look bigger. My NG is looser but not straight. So I have half inch plus of still wavy hair. I did flat iron so here are the pics. Is it Growing?


 

Your hair looks great leona!!!!!!!!!! It looks so pretty and healthy!!!!


----------



## leona2025 (Jun 18, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I think this is so much healthier for your hair than relaxing bone straight and definitely more healthy than pulling relaxer root to ends! Just think of it this way, if you keep doing it, in a coupla years, you'll be able to roick a lovely WnG!!!


 
Thanks for the compliments. I was wondering if this was healthier. I wonder if the people who texlax do it more often than people who just relax. Your hair is looking so pretty. I love your avatar.


----------



## leona2025 (Jun 18, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Your hair looks great leona!!!!!!!!!! It looks so pretty and healthy!!!!


 
Thanks. I'm trying. I loveyour ends. I don't have the nerve to cut mines yet, but they're not damaged so I'll let them chill.


----------



## leona2025 (Jun 18, 2008)

I've always had a problem with shine. I was told because my hair is the color that it is it will always look dull. Well I started using hot 6 oil mist and now I have A lot of shine. I will post pics later.


----------



## leona2025 (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm scared to buy mega-tekk and use it. I been going back and forth with myself all the ladies are having good results, but the shedding seems crazy.


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 19, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> I'm scared to buy mega-tekk and use it. I been going back and forth with myself all the ladies are having good results, but the shedding seems crazy.


 

Ok, here's my ...If you are having reservations or concerns...*LEAVE THAT ISH IN THE STORE!!!  *

As a bonafide PJ, with BT, henna, amla, Herbal Essences, flexi8s, hairzings, a pibbs, a steamer, a gold n hot dryer, a sedu flat iron, curlformers, Sabino Moisture Block, 200+ flexirods, r-session tools root control iron and then some....trust me erplexed


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 19, 2008)

Leona, your hair is looking good ...and FM, your hair in your siggy is so healthy and shiny... not that I'm jealous or anything  .


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 19, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Leona, your hair is looking good ...and FM, your hair in your siggy is so healthy and shiny... not that I'm jealous or anything  .


 
THANKS!!!  I just changed my avi to a new braidout pic...I'm all cheesin' up in there...*my braidouts have been ON POINT this summer (not to brag or anything, LOL!),* I will be doing this the rest of my transition!!!  Fo Sho-  I believe I can transition all the way out (with NO big chop) with these braidouts...so easy...


----------



## Morenita (Jun 20, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> THANKS!!!  I just changed my avi to a new braidout pic...I'm all cheesin' up in there...*my braidouts have been ON POINT this summer (not to brag or anything, LOL!),* I will be doing this the rest of my transition!!!  Fo Sho-  I believe I can transition all the way out (with NO big chop) with these braidouts...so easy...


FM! I saw your new ava and siggy in the bonelaxed thread lachen:btw) and had to come in here and give you a shoutout. Looking good girl!


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 20, 2008)

Morenita said:


> FM! I saw your new ava and siggy in the bonelaxed thread lachen:btw) and had to come in here and give you a shoutout. Looking good girl!


 
*'preciate ya!*  Girl, Was that whole texlaxed, bonelaxed, jacklaxed thing a mess or what?!  I was cracking up and I got off at midnight and it was still going strong!!LHCF...i tell ya!


----------



## Morenita (Jun 20, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *'preciate ya!*  Girl, Was that whole texlaxed, bonelaxed, jacklaxed thing a mess or what?!  I was cracking up and I got off at midnight and it was still going strong!!LHCF...i tell ya!



Lol me too, I was  at like 1am...


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 20, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Lol me too, I was  at like 1am...


 

why is it still going strong even as we speak...page 1 and all...daephae was up in there trippin'...i was like ...whew..comedy....


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 23, 2008)

wher my peeps at?  I can't find ya'll...

 I miss my girls...how ya'll doing?


Am I the only one that is still obsessed?erplexed


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 23, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> wher my peeps at? I can't find ya'll...
> 
> I miss my girls...how ya'll doing?
> 
> ...


 

FM!!!!!!!!! Hi!!!! lol, how have u been? I've missed u and the other ladies too. I haven't been on much. I've started a job and i'm doing summer school so i've been busy. I had lost my camera for a minute which is why i haven't posted any pictures. I'll be updating at the end of this month though. Just wanted u to know we're still here!!!!!!!


----------



## KLomax (Jun 24, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> wher my peeps at? I can't find ya'll...
> 
> I miss my girls...how ya'll doing?
> 
> ...


 
Hey FM ,

It's been a crazy few weeks (vacation,graduation,aggravation). I need another 2 weeks before all calms down and I will post regularly.

BTW your braid out is BANGIN'  .   I:heart2:it!!! Summer hair PERRRRFECTION :werd:.

I rollerset/flat ironed w/SMB...it is soooo working....and I discovered the right side of my hair is 2" longer than the left side @#$%@&!!!!! So I have to track my sister down for a cut to even it out.

I'll post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## leona2025 (Jun 24, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> wher my peeps at? I can't find ya'll...
> 
> I miss my girls...how ya'll doing?
> 
> ...


Girl I'm still just as obessed. It's been kinda hectic. I'm getting married on Friday and I'm trying to catch up on back homework at school. Then I have to spend time with family. I'm stressed times 5, but I make time for my hair, lol. OOOOOOh I had a bad experience with roller setting. I got it into my head that if I used the tiny rollers I could create a strawset effect. Well my head is big and that is to much rolling so I settled for the ponytail set. It was not cute. Tell me why these curls are holding up so well? They haven't really fell at all and the cute sets won't stay to save my life. I almost bought a roll around dryer Saturday. Gold and Hot and Conair makes them and I was tempted, but I've never been one to sit under a dryer even in a salon so I don't know if it will be a complete waste.


----------



## KLomax (Jun 24, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Girl I'm still just as obessed. It's been kinda hectic. *I'm getting married on Friday* and I'm trying to catch up on back homework at school. Then I have to spend time with family. I'm stressed times 5, but I make time for my hair, lol. OOOOOOh I had a bad experience with roller setting. I got it into my head that if I used the tiny rollers I could create a strawset effect. Well my head is big and that is to much rolling so I settled for the ponytail set. It was not cute. Tell me why these curls are holding up so well? They haven't really fell at all and the cute sets won't stay to save my life. I almost bought a roll around dryer Saturday. Gold and Hot and Conair makes them and I was tempted, but I've never been one to sit under a dryer even in a salon so I don't know if it will be a complete waste.


 
Congratulations on your future nuptials ​


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 24, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Girl I'm still just as obessed. It's been kinda hectic. *I'm getting married on Friday* and I'm trying to catch up on back homework at school. Then I have to spend time with family. I'm stressed times 5, but I make time for my hair, lol. OOOOOOh I had a bad experience with roller setting. I got it into my head that if I used the tiny rollers I could create a strawset effect. Well my head is big and that is to much rolling so I settled for the ponytail set. It was not cute. Tell me why these curls are holding up so well? They haven't really fell at all and the cute sets won't stay to save my life. *I almost bought a roll around dryer Saturday. Gold and Hot and Conair makes them and I was tempted, but I've never been one to sit under a dryer even in a salon so I don't know if it will be a complete waste.*


 
WHAT?!  Congrats, lady!!!!  

Don't get the dryer...you don't need it.... girl, you got enuf goin' on...whew


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 24, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> FM!!!!!!!!! Hi!!!! lol, how have u been? I've missed u and the other ladies too. I haven't been on much. I've started a job and i'm doing summer school so i've been busy. I had lost my camera for a minute which is why i haven't posted any pictures. I'll be updating at the end of this month though. Just wanted u to know we're still here!!!!!!!


 
YAY!!!  I am glad you found your camera...I have been branching out and doing more posts outside of our thread, been meeting new ladies and all, but it's not like my inner circle!  LOL!


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 24, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hey FM ,
> 
> It's been a crazy few weeks (vacation,graduation,aggravation). I need another 2 weeks before all calms down and I will post regularly.
> 
> ...


 
*Girl, my braidout got me smilin' every time I think of it*...I believe it's gonna be my _all year round_ perfection hairstyle...

Good Lord, Lady!  You got 2 inches of hair just laying around you didn't even kno- about?!?    If I had an extra 2 inches, I'd be posting pics somewhere right about now...


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 24, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Girl I'm still just as obessed. It's been kinda hectic. I'm getting married on Friday and I'm trying to catch up on back homework at school. Then I have to spend time with family. I'm stressed times 5, but I make time for my hair, lol. OOOOOOh I had a bad experience with roller setting. I got it into my head that if I used the tiny rollers I could create a strawset effect. Well my head is big and that is to much rolling so I settled for the ponytail set. It was not cute. Tell me why these curls are holding up so well? They haven't really fell at all and the cute sets won't stay to save my life. I almost bought a roll around dryer Saturday. Gold and Hot and Conair makes them and I was tempted, but I've never been one to sit under a dryer even in a salon so I don't know if it will be a complete waste.



CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey FM! 

I'm still here too, I've been busy as well. I'm just ready to kick back and relax for the summer . My cousin did my cornrows 2 1/2 weeks ago, and I'm going to get them redone next week. I'll post a pic for my July update. I plan on keeping my hair in cornrows until the first week of August (Aug. 7 is my wedding anniversary  so I'm going to get a wash n' press then). I've just been moisturizing with Africa's Best braid spray, my own concoction of water, condish, glycerin, and oil, and I've been using BT every other day. By August I will FOR SURE be APL or I will go CRAAAAAZYYYYYYY!!!!!!

Oh, btw, I bought SMB!!! Can't wait to try it .


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 24, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Hey FM!
> 
> I'm still here too, I've been busy as well. I'm just ready to kick back and relax for the summer . My cousin did my cornrows 2 1/2 weeks ago, and I'm going to get them redone next week. I'll post a pic for my July update. I plan on keeping my hair in cornrows until the first week of August (Aug. 7 is my wedding anniversary  so I'm going to get a wash n' press then). I've just been moisturizing with Africa's Best braid spray, my own concoction of water, condish, glycerin, and oil, and I've been using BT every other day. By August I will FOR SURE be APL or I will go CRAAAAAZYYYYYYY!!!!!!
> 
> Oh, btw, I bought SMB!!! Can't wait to try it .


 
Cool!  You will be APL (might even be already!) fo sho-  Hey girl, on that SMB, just remember you don't need but like a nickel sized dallop for your whole head and put it on towel dried hair, no need to reapply after that...a little goes a long way...I can't wait for you to try it.  

I just did my first henna and doing a DC right now....It was Ok, (not as messy as I thought it would be), but I used henna and indigo and I thought it would cover my gray hairs, but all I see is dark brown hair on the ends and my grays are looking at me like, "what, was we supposed to go somewhere?"  I think I needed to leave it on for longer.  I did about 1 hour 20min under a heat cap....I'll let ya'll know how my hiar turned out, condition-wise...


----------



## Morenita (Jun 25, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Cool!  You will be APL (might even be already!) fo sho-  Hey girl, on that SMB, just remember you don't need but like a nickel sized dallop for your whole head and put it on towel dried hair, no need to reapply after that...a little goes a long way...I can't wait for you to try it.
> 
> I just did my first henna and doing a DC right now....It was Ok, (not as messy as I thought it would be), but I used henna and indigo and I thought it would cover my gray hairs, but all I see is dark brown hair on the ends and *my grays are looking at me like, "what, was we supposed to go somewhere?*"  I think I needed to leave it on for longer.  I did about 1 hour 20min under a heat cap....I'll let ya'll know how my hiar turned out, condition-wise...



Rofl Yeah, it sounds like you need to leave it in longer  I am about to place an order for some henna as we speak. I used to henna my hair in the past, but it was with that ish you get from Sally's and I don't think it is body art quality  I liked it back in the day, so I'm sure it will go well this time also. DH was cracking jokes about the smell and how he was going to bring me home some dirt for my hair and pass it off as henna 

W/E! I can't wait to try the "real" stuff. He's supportive even though he likes to clown a lot tho


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 25, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Rofl Yeah, it sounds like you need to leave it in longer  I am about to place an order for some henna as we speak. I used to henna my hair in the past, but it was with that ish you get from Sally's and I don't think it is body art quality  I liked it back in the day, so I'm sure it will go well this time also. DH was cracking jokes about the smell and how he was going to bring me home some dirt for my hair and pass it off as henna
> 
> W/E! I can't wait to try the "real" stuff. He's supportive even though he likes to clown a lot tho


 
I bought mine from Catherine's.  They were real cool and professional.  I think I bought enuf for 4 applications...erplexed  I have such issues...

I liked it tho-.  My hair feels great today and my hair no longer smells like "pot ash" (whatever that is...) as DH said last night.......men...your DH sounds like mine...he is supportive in the end, tho-  he be hatin' but he likes my hair in the end...

I did 1/2 henna, 1/2 indigo, with a lil' amla and some ginger root for smell.  I used a little ACV and it wasn't overly drying...It did take some "pre-work" and coordination beforehand, but I was surprised how it wasn't really that messy.  My colorshowers were worse, I guess bc the henna is thick and the colorshowers is a liquid...

I definitely think it's a do-over.  My grays are less pronounced, but I can still see some of them.  I think I will try and keep it on for 2 hours this time and refresh the heat on my heat cap for the second hour...  I might also try OJ instead of ACV next time...Catherine had that in the dteailed instructions that came with the product...so many options...


----------



## KLomax (Jun 26, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I bought mine from Catherine's. They were real cool and professional. I think I bought enuf for 4 applications...erplexed I have such issues...
> 
> I liked it tho-. My hair feels great today and my hair no longer smells like "pot ash" (whatever that is...) as DH said last night.......men...your DH sounds like mine...he is supportive in the end, tho- he be hatin' but he likes my hair in the end...
> 
> ...


 
If you want your hair dark brown   :locks: then mix 1/2 henna and 1/2 indigo....if you want your hair black  1st henna then indigo separately.....the longer you leave  in the henna the more color you get(henna will make your gray hair a copper color)....I've also read that if you mix salt w/indigo you get more color...I put salt in my indigo and my hair is black when I finish..I hope this helps


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 26, 2008)

KLomax said:


> If you want your hair dark brown :locks: then mix 1/2 henna and 1/2 indigo....if you want your hair black 1st henna then indigo separately.....the longer you leave in the henna the more color you get(henna will make your gray hair a copper color)....I've also read that if you mix salt w/indigo you get more color...I put salt in my indigo and my hair is black when I finish..I hope this helps


 
I was shooting for dark brown...i just want to cover my grays to my natural color....but when i actually look at my grays, they are like an auburn color...not a red orange color, but a nice brownish auburn color.  the rest of my hair came out dark brown, so i guess that's why i cud still see them...in retrospect, i actually like it....  i guess i was expecting dark brown grays, but now that i have adjusted my expectations, i am happy with the color  it's definitely a do over...i think i might try to leave it on for an additional 30 min, but i also did a dc after 'cause my hair was kinda stiffer than usual, so i don't want to be spending 8 hours on my hair

is the stiffness usual or did i do something wrong?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 26, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Girl I'm still just as obessed. It's been kinda hectic. I'm getting married on Friday and I'm trying to catch up on back homework at school. Then I have to spend time with family. I'm stressed times 5, but I make time for my hair, lol. OOOOOOh I had a bad experience with roller setting. I got it into my head that if I used the tiny rollers I could create a strawset effect. Well my head is big and that is to much rolling so I settled for the ponytail set. It was not cute. Tell me why these curls are holding up so well? They haven't really fell at all and the cute sets won't stay to save my life. I almost bought a roll around dryer Saturday. Gold and Hot and Conair makes them and I was tempted, but I've never been one to sit under a dryer even in a salon so I don't know if it will be a complete waste.


Congrats Leona!!!!!!!!!! 



FindingMe said:


> YAY!!! I am glad you found your camera...I have been branching out and doing more posts outside of our thread, been meeting new ladies and all, but it's not like my inner circle! LOL!


 
Awwwww!!!!!!! Thats so sweet big sis. I tried doing that but as soon as i start, i get pulled away with something. I'll just stick with you wonderful ladies for the now.


----------



## KLomax (Jun 26, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I was shooting for dark brown...i just want to cover my grays to my natural color....but when i actually look at my grays, they are like an auburn color...not a red orange color, but a nice brownish auburn color. the rest of my hair came out dark brown, so i guess that's why i cud still see them...in retrospect, i actually like it.... i guess i was expecting dark brown grays, but now that i have adjusted my expectations, i am happy with the color it's definitely a do over...i think i might try to leave it on for an additional 30 min, but i also did a dc after 'cause my hair was kinda stiffer than usual, so i don't want to be spending 8 hours on my hair
> 
> is the stiffness usual or did i do something wrong?


 
Your hair shouldn 't feel stiff. I usually do 2 CW's to make sure all the henna is out of my hair. This might be the reason your hair feels stiff.


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 26, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Your hair shouldn 't feel stiff. I usually do 2 CW's to make sure all the henna is out of my hair. This might be the reason your hair feels stiff.


 

ok, lemme clarify...it doesn't feel brittle, it just doesn't feel as silky, like i have too much product on it...but it weird bc it's actually moree shiny than usual, NG and all, which is usually more dull in relation to the relaxed partserplexed...i did co-wash a coupla times and did a moisturizing DC...i't not bad, just not feeling exactly the same...

you know what...it almost feels like my hair does when i use protein products...is henna considered a protein?


----------



## pr3tty (Jun 29, 2008)

*hello my dear ladies*

*I miss you guys so much...*

*I wrote a post in the other newbie thread about why ive been MIA but I didnt 4get about u all.*

*Hopefully things will be back to normal soon andI will be back full time*


----------



## leona2025 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks Everyone for the Congrats. I been very busy the past few days, but the board and you guys have been lurking in my mind. I was married on Friday and my mom ask my hubby(so not use to saying that) how he felt. He said,"I feel all excited inside. I feel like a husband" and it was the cutest thing to me. We didn't do the honeymoon yet as we plan to go to Kenya to visit his parents and we just aren't ready yet and then we are moving into a nicer apartment next month so we been shopping for that. Everything feels different now that I'm married which is crazy cause I'm still the same person. I got my mega tek which I was afraid to use, but I decided to try it out and if I get some bad reults to just stop using. Well thats about it for now.


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 30, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Thanks Everyone for the Congrats. I been very busy the past few days, but the board and you guys have been lurking in my mind. I was married on Friday and my mom ask my *hubby(so not use to saying that)* how he felt. He said,"I feel all excited inside. I feel like a husband" and it was the cutest thing to me. We didn't do the honeymoon yet as we plan to go to Kenya to visit his parents and we just aren't ready yet and then we are moving into a nicer apartment next month so we been shopping for that. Everything feels different now that I'm married which is crazy cause I'm still the same person. I got my mega tek which I was afraid to use, but I decided to try it out and if I get some bad reults to just stop using. Well thats about it for now.


 
awwwwww.......here's to the happy couple!

I'm surprised you got time to even be on the boards...new husband and all:eyebrows2


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 30, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Thanks Everyone for the Congrats. I been very busy the past few days, but the board and you guys have been lurking in my mind. I was married on Friday and my mom ask my hubby(so not use to saying that) how he felt. He said,"I feel all excited inside. I feel like a husband" and it was the cutest thing to me. We didn't do the honeymoon yet as we plan to go to Kenya to visit his parents and we just aren't ready yet and then we are moving into a nicer apartment next month so we been shopping for that. Everything feels different now that I'm married which is crazy cause I'm still the same person. I got my mega tek which I was afraid to use, but I decided to try it out and if I get some bad reults to just stop using. Well thats about it for now.


 
That is just too cute!!!!! I hope u two have a long happy life with each other. Congrats again Leona!!!!!


----------



## Morenita (Jul 1, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> awwwwww.......here's to the happy couple!
> 
> I'm surprised you got time to even be on the boards...new husband and all:eyebrows2



Lol 



leona2025 said:


> Thanks Everyone for the Congrats. I been very busy the past few days, but the board and you guys have been lurking in my mind. I was married on Friday and my mom ask my hubby(so not use to saying that) how he felt. He said,"I feel all excited inside. I feel like a husband" and it was the cutest thing to me. We didn't do the honeymoon yet as we plan to go to Kenya to visit his parents and we just aren't ready yet and then we are moving into a nicer apartment next month so we been shopping for that. Everything feels different now that I'm married which is crazy cause I'm still the same person. I got my mega tek which I was afraid to use, but I decided to try it out and if I get some bad reults to just stop using. Well thats about it for now.


 
 Leona!


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's my July update:

I had cornrows in for the past 2 1/2 weeks. I took them down this past Sunday b/c they were getting old and I was hoping to catch my cousin so she could redo my hair. Unfortunately she was MIA, but that's okay, b/c I'm obsessed with co-washing anyway . I washed with ORS shampoo, conditioned with Porosity Control and Suave Humectant, and since I was too tired to deep condition under the dryer, I just slapped on BioInfusion's Rosemary Mint conditioner, my own spray concoction of conditioner, glycerin, and oil, and finished it off with coconut oil and Oyin's Burnt Sugar Pomade. I baggied my entire head and when I took it off in the morning my hair had literally soaked it all up! I was so glad that I baggied b/c I guess my hair needed the moisture. My hair was so THICK and healthy looking .

I still wanted to wear a protective style, so I fell back on the good ol' bun. However, a few months ago I had purchased these "ballerina bun covers" from a very nice lady on Ebay. Here's my bun with cover:
























As you can see, I baggied my ends underneath. I just used a sandwich bag; next time I'll use the kind that doesn't have colored lines at the top...oh well . But it was so cool, and it wasn't the typical boring bun that I'm prone to do all the time. These bun covers come in different sizes (for those of you with longer hair) and they also come in different colors (I also own black, white, I think pink, and gray). These are all handmade, and the person who sales them is very nice, professional, and I think even sends an extra bun as a free gift. 

Her eBay store if you're interested:
http://stores.ebay.com/Bun-Covers-And-More

I might get cornrows again if I can catch my cousin, but for now my baggied covered-bun is a winner! I'm not doing a length check until my August 1 update, at which point I think I'll be able to claim APL (I think I might be already, but I'll allow myself this last month). Afterward, I want to go for BSL by 12/31.


----------



## leona2025 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the good wishes. I have been totally busy, lol. I will be posting my progress pics. Here's what's been going on with the MT. I will keep ya'll posted with my progress as well as set backs. I have used MT 3 times and only on my scalp. I am mixing it with vitamine e and castor oils. The second time I used MT I had more shedding than usual, but it didn't bother me. Last night when I redid my braid I only had like 10 shed hairs. So I recombed it thinking I'd missed something and no extra hairs. I'm not saying it's the MT cause I've only used it three times, but my hair was hella hard to get into my usual ponytail. I had to wet it up and put my IC gel on it to hold it down. I will post pics cause my braid it looking super thick. I was having some issues with my ends breaking so I put a little MT on them. Then they were crunchy, so I got my Elasta QP DPR 11 and put it on the ends as a leave in. I saw elasta qp oil moisturizer in the bss and I wondering have anyone here used it?


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey leona! Congrats on snagging a hubby!  I wish you many years of wedded bliss!

Galadriel, I love the bun covers. Very sophisticated! 

Now for my update: I've been wearing my UPA clip faithfully ERDAY. I haven't used direct heat in over a month so I don't know how much growth I've gotten. I've been pooing and DCing with heat (heat cap) 2x a week. I'm gonna try to pony until my next length check in August. 

Love y'all!

BTW, I wonder what Cocopuff is up to. I miss her!


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 2, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey leona! Congrats on snagging a hubby!  I wish you many years of wedded bliss!
> 
> Galadriel, I love the bun covers. Very sophisticated!
> 
> ...




That's great, Daephae! I know you'll have crazy progress (can't wait to see!). And yeah...where are you Cocopuff? We miss you!


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 2, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> That's great, Daephae! I know you'll have crazy progress (can't wait to see!). And yeah...where are you Cocopuff? We miss you!


 
Thanks girl! You're avi pic is AWESOME. You're making GREAT progress! I'm considering transitioning to natural. I have one misgiving about it though...I have NO IDEA of what my natural texture looks like....I'M SCARED. 

How is it going for you? Are you planning to BC at some point?


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 2, 2008)

daephae said:


> Thanks girl! You're avi pic is AWESOME. You're making GREAT progress! I'm considering transitioning to natural. I have one misgiving about it though...I have NO IDEA of what my natural texture looks like....I'M SCARED.
> 
> How is it going for you? Are you planning to BC at some point?



Thank you for the compliment! I know it's scary at first, but once you get into it, and with all the new knowledge you have about haircare and moisturizing, I think transitioning is something achievable . So far my transition is going very well, and I don't plan to BC. I do plan to trim off the remaining relaxed/texlaxed ends when I grow a few more inches. I've found that keeping my hair well-moisturized and maintained makes a difference. I learned to work with my texture, so I like to do different things like braidouts, buns, braids, etc. I like styles that work with my texture, so I won't be tempted to relax/texlax or try to "gel it down and smooth it." Sometimes I walk around and people ask me, "Why don't you get a perm?" or "I know someone who could press your hair out," but I don't pay them any mind. I'm longing for my long waves/curls so I can one day do an awesome WnG . I've gotten so used to my transitioning hair, that I find myself only getting my hair straightened for length checks or special occasions. I think once you just jump in and do it, and with the advice and support of the other ladies here, you can transition much easier Daephae.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 2, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Thank you for the compliment! I know it's scary at first, but once you get into it, and with all the new knowledge you have about haircare and moisturizing, I think transitioning is something achievable . So far my transition is going very well, and I don't plan to BC. I do plan to trim off the remaining relaxed/texlaxed ends when I grow a few more inches. I've found that keeping my hair well-moisturized and maintained makes a difference. I learned to work with my texture, so I like to do different things like braidouts, buns, braids, etc. I like styles that work with my texture, so I won't be tempted to relax/texlax or try to "gel it down and smooth it." Sometimes I walk around and people ask me, "Why don't you get a perm?" or "I know someone who could press your hair out," but I don't pay them any mind. I'm longing for my long waves/curls so I can one day do an awesome WnG . I've gotten so used to my transitioning hair, that I find myself only getting my hair straightened for length checks or special occasions. I think once you just jump in and do it, and with the advice and support of the other ladies here, you can transition much easier Daephae.


 
Thanks for the advice! I think I'm gonna try to transition...


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jul 2, 2008)

These are my progress pics for this month. I relaxed on June 13. She cut close to an inch offand all i wanted was a small trim. But it does look neater and i do like it.


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 2, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> These are my progress pics for this month. I relaxed on June 13. She cut close to an inch offand all i wanted was a small trim. But it does look neater and i do like it.



Fiya, the color looks great! Your hair looks VERY healthy. Don't worry about the trimming (although I have to admit, I hate them myself), your hair will thrive even more.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jul 3, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Fiya, the color looks great! Your hair looks VERY healthy. Don't worry about the trimming (although I have to admit, I hate them myself), your hair will thrive even more.


 
Thanks Galadriel. I'm so ready for this color to leave,lol. And i hate trims too but they are needed sometimes. I just adore those bun covers you have. I may start wearing them more often now.


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 3, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Thanks Galadriel. I'm so ready for this color to leave,lol. And i hate trims too but they are needed sometimes. I just adore those bun covers you have. I may start wearing them more often now.



Thanks! Right now I'm doing black/jet black cellophanes, and I love them. I think dark black hair really compliments my skin tone. I think your color looks pretty on you, but I definitely understand about being tired with a certain color and wanting to change up or go back to a previous color .


----------



## 25Nona (Jul 3, 2008)

Morenita said:


> FM! I saw your new ava and siggy in the bonelaxed thread lachen:btw) and had to come in here and give you a shoutout. Looking good girl!


 
*HI LADIES* 

I know I haven't checked in here for a while, I've been surfin the other threads postin a little here and there but takin more me time lately.  

I also know I'm late on Biggin you up FM, but I still have to say it, Your last pics have been the BOMB!!! I still have you last avi picture with the braid out in my head, and now the hair zing, gosh you killin me .  

You are workin it Girl!


----------



## 25Nona (Jul 3, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Girl I'm still just as obessed. It's been kinda hectic. I'm getting married on Friday and I'm trying to catch up on back homework at school. Then I have to spend time with family. I'm stressed times 5, but I make time for my hair, lol. OOOOOOh I had a bad experience with roller setting. I got it into my head that if I used the tiny rollers I could create a strawset effect. Well my head is big and that is to much rolling so I settled for the ponytail set. It was not cute. Tell me why these curls are holding up so well? They haven't really fell at all and the cute sets won't stay to save my life. I almost bought a roll around dryer Saturday. Gold and Hot and Conair makes them and I was tempted, but I've never been one to sit under a dryer even in a salon so I don't know if it will be a complete waste.


 

Leona,

*Congrats to you and the new Hubby!!!*
**

*I'm soooo happy for you!!!*

Now I need you to sprinkle some of that fairy dust over my way.  I'm ready to take it back to the cave man days and clobber me a man over the head and drag him back to my cave.* *


----------



## Morenita (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey ladies...just checking in for July. I'm not posting pics for this one because I have officially JACKED UP my hair  I did a henna, and used apple juice to mix it  Not to mention that I chelated/clarified the night before.  My hair is so stripped it is not even funny. I can't even run my fingers through it it is so tangled. It's a tangled, matted mess. 

I'm so distraught. I posted a thread about it and got a few tips. Basically I think this will just be a waiting game though. I have a mix of honeyquat, olive oil, Vanilla Organix, and honey sitting it atm. I D/C'ed overnight and no change, so I'm just going to leave it baggyed with a scarf over that and not touch it except to rinse the condish out in the shower, and re-drench it with condish afterward.  I just don't know what else to do :endworld:

On the bright side though, I'm very pleased with my natural texture. Looking at my hair soaked in conditioner has me very excited for this relaxer to be all grown out. I have about 3 inches of NG. The NG btw is fine, considering...its the relaxed hair that's in such bad shape right now


----------



## d-rock (Jul 7, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> These are my progress pics for this month. I relaxed on June 13. She cut close to an inch offand all i wanted was a small trim. But it does look neater and i do like it.



I like the color in the back. Looks very shiny and healthy.


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 7, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> *HI LADIES*
> 
> I know I haven't checked in here for a while, I've been surfin the other threads postin a little here and there but takin more me time lately.
> 
> ...



Hi Bign, good to hear from you! And yes, FM's hair is the BOMB!!!!


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 7, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Hey ladies...just checking in for July. I'm not posting pics for this one because I have officially JACKED UP my hair  I did a henna, and used apple juice to mix it  Not to mention that I chelated/clarified the night before.  My hair is so stripped it is not even funny. I can't even run my fingers through it it is so tangled. It's a tangled, matted mess.
> 
> I'm so distraught. I posted a thread about it and got a few tips. Basically I think this will just be a waiting game though. I have a mix of honeyquat, olive oil, Vanilla Organix, and honey sitting it atm. I D/C'ed overnight and no change, so I'm just going to leave it baggyed with a scarf over that and not touch it except to rinse the condish out in the shower, and re-drench it with condish afterward.  I just don't know what else to do :endworld:
> 
> On the bright side though, I'm very pleased with my natural texture. Looking at my hair soaked in conditioner has me very excited for this relaxer to be all grown out. I have about 3 inches of NG. The NG btw is fine, considering...its the relaxed hair that's in such bad shape right now



I'm so sorry to hear that!!! 
Hopefully the baggying and conditioning will get it back in order. I had a mishap a couple of months ago myself and stripped my hair . I've learned my lesson.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jul 7, 2008)

d-rock said:


> I like the color in the back. Looks very shiny and healthy.


 
Thanks D-rock!!!!! I like your hair as well.


----------



## Morenita (Jul 8, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that!!!
> Hopefully the baggying and conditioning will get it back in order. I had a mishap a couple of months ago myself and stripped my hair . I've learned my lesson.



Yes, I remember  You used a straight undiluted ACV rinse didn't you? (yikes) I thought of you yesterday during all of that mess.  Though I don't think that was any worse than what I did. It's pretty extreme.

This is downright depressing.


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 8, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Yes, I remember  You used a straight undiluted ACV rinse didn't you? (yikes) I thought of you yesterday during all of that mess.  Though I don't think that was any worse than what I did. It's pretty extreme.
> 
> This is downright depressing.




Don't worry, you'll get through it . What helped me was baggying, Porosity Control conditioner...and strangely enough, going to the salon at least once (to the only hairstylist in the world that I trust) to help give my hair some TLC. I'm back on track now and my hair loves me for it . I've been washing twice a week, co-washing 3-4 times a week, and deep conditioning at least once a week. If I feel I need a moisture boost, I baggy my whole head over night with condish and oils. I use no direct heat, and I wear a lot of wet buns.


----------



## 25Nona (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Ladies....

Morenita I'm sooo sorry to hear about you set back.  I know the frustration, especially when you're trying hard to see some progress.  I know when these things happen to me, every piece of hair I see breaks my heart.  But it will pass and you'll get trough it. 

Fiya, I like your update pic.  I'm totally digging the color.

Galadriel, your transition is coming along beautifully.

Have a question for you guys.  I'm going to switch my relaxer from Precise no-lye to a lye relaxer, which one would you recommend.  I was thinking about silk elements but wasn't really sure.  The reason why I'm changing is because I think lye would be better for my hair.  I've use no-lye for so long only because I thought it was better for the hair because it doesn't have lye in it but after joining the boards I know that isn't the case.  Also if I do switch do I have to do a corrective, and if I do, how the heck do you do it.


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 8, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> Morenita I'm sooo sorry to hear about you set back.  I know the frustration, especially when you're trying hard to see some progress.  I know when these things happen to me, every piece of hair I see breaks my heart.  But it will pass and you'll get trough it.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bign! I'm not the greatest expert on relaxers (I've only texlaxed with ORS no-lye) but I think one of the relaxed/recently relaxed ladies can chime in and give their feedback.


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 8, 2008)

daephae said:


> Thanks for the advice! I think I'm gonna try to transition...


 
YAY!!  I am 3.5 months into my transition and having no major issues so far...knock on wood!



fiya'slovechild said:


> These are my progress pics for this month. I relaxed on June 13. She cut close to an inch offand all i wanted was a small trim. But it does look neater and i do like it.


 



Galadriel said:


> Fiya, the color looks great! Your hair looks VERY healthy. Don't worry about the trimming (although I have to admit, I hate them myself), your hair will thrive even more.


 
^^what she said!!  Fiya, Girl, you looking hot to death!!!!  I love the haircut, altho- I have decided to take it easy on the scissors for a minute myself....



bign__17 said:


> *HI LADIES*
> 
> I know I haven't checked in here for a while, I've been surfin the other threads postin a little here and there but takin more me time lately.
> 
> ...


 
  THANK YOU!!!  I am LOVING my braidout's, no-heat AND my transition right now...



Morenita said:


> Hey ladies...just checking in for July. I'm not posting pics for this one because I have officially JACKED UP my hair  I did a henna, and used apple juice to mix it  Not to mention that I chelated/clarified the night before.  My hair is so stripped it is not even funny. I can't even run my fingers through it it is so tangled. It's a tangled, matted mess.
> 
> I'm so distraught. I posted a thread about it and got a few tips. Basically I think this will just be a waiting game though. I have a mix of honeyquat, olive oil, Vanilla Organix, and honey sitting it atm. I D/C'ed overnight and no change, so I'm just going to leave it baggyed with a scarf over that and not touch it except to rinse the condish out in the shower, and re-drench it with condish afterward.  I just don't know what else to do :endworld:
> 
> On the bright side though, I'm very pleased with my natural texture. Looking at my hair soaked in conditioner has me very excited for this relaxer to be all grown out. I have about 3 inches of NG. The NG btw is fine, considering...its the relaxed hair that's in such bad shape right now


 
Daggg, I'm sorry, Ma.....I think cowash cowash cowash...don't even think about a BC...  it will normalize soon....



Galadriel said:


> Hi Bign, good to hear from you! And yes, FM's hair is the BOMB!!!!


 
Ya'll are too doggone sweet, have you guys looked in the mirror lately??!?!?



bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> Morenita I'm sooo sorry to hear about you set back. I know the frustration, especially when you're trying hard to see some progress. I know when these things happen to me, every piece of hair I see breaks my heart. But it will pass and you'll get trough it.
> 
> ...


 
I have used the Silk elements and it worked really well for my hair.  Just be sure to mix it with 2 tbsp of olive oil...if you are interested (pm me), i have a relaxer regi using the silk elements that worked really well for my hair...

well, ya'll i don't have any update pics to share as I have been on vacay for the last 2 weeks and have been rocking braidouts mostly and cool buns with hair candy (I bought some hair flowers from claire's as i was inspired by traycee to dress up my buns other than hair zings and flexi8's...)  sorry i have no pics to share....


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 9, 2008)

FM, welcome back! I'm glad you had a nice vacation!


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 10, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> FM, welcome back! I'm glad you had a nice vacation!


 
Thanks, I did!!  I missed the boards, tho-  

It's nice just to be on LHCF for a change and just browsing info and doing some light posting without any real issues or questions bc I have finally gotten into a groove that is working for me...DC 1x week with ORS+ EVOO & braidouts with V05 and coconut oil...it can't be much simpler than that...


----------



## Morenita (Jul 11, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> Morenita I'm sooo sorry to hear about you set back. I know the frustration, especially when you're trying hard to see some progress. I know when these things happen to me, every piece of hair I see breaks my heart. But it will pass and you'll get trough it.



Thanks for the support everyone. I feel much better since Monday. I was so depressed that day  After almost 48 hours of living with a plastic bag on my head, I finally let my hair airdry since all of that deep conditioning seemed to be doing nothing. I doused my hair with a leave-in mix, and a whole lot of Elasta QP Mango Butter and Jojoba oil. It seemed fine after it was dry...soft even (the new growth feels amazing! I can't stop looking at it)  I am not going to wash it until Sunday and that will only be a co-wash. Hopefully it will have improved... If it's acting more normal after the co-wash Sunday, then it will be pretty apparent to me that while my scalp LOVES being clean, my hair just does not like being handled wet everyday and I will have to cut back on the co-washing, even though I love it so much 



FindingMe said:


> Daggg, I'm sorry, Ma.....I think cowash cowash cowash...don't even think about a BC...  it will normalize soon....




Lol...the thought has been entering my mind lately. The only thing holding me back is that my hair has gotten so long, I'd hate to let go of all that length. A BC would make life soo much easier! 



FindingMe said:


> Thanks, I did!!  I missed the boards, tho-
> 
> It's nice just to be on LHCF for a change and just browsing info and doing some light posting without any real issues or questions bc *I have finally gotten into a groove that is working for me.*..DC 1x week with ORS+ EVOO & braidouts with V05 and coconut oil...it can't be much simpler than that...



I can't wait to get to this point...still trying things out.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jul 11, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> 
> Fiya, I like your update pic. I'm totally digging the color.


Thanks Bign!!!!!! I like your hair as well.



FindingMe said:


> YAY!! I am 3.5 months into my transition and having no major issues so far...knock on wood!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Congrats on your transition. I'm glad everything is going good. 

And i appreciate the compliment!!!!!! I've recently added Ayurveda products to my regi so we'll see how that goes when progress time rolls around.


----------



## cocopuff06 (Jul 11, 2008)

​
Hey ladies!!! I know it has been sooooooooo long, too long 
Okay here is the 30 second version:
Last time I was here I had kinky twists and I took them out 6/16... I had a bit of growth, but not as much as I normally do with micros. So after taking them out, I did what I new best: flatironing or twistout... Those were the two things that made natural hair time consumingand frustrating to me, so after a few days, I decided to just wash and go... and I loved it!! 
So now I am trying out more natural products and checkin out my fridge and cabinets to do my hair! 

Pre-poo the night before a wash with honey and EVOO (and sometimes a cheap con)
I co- wash every 2-3 days with Giovanni 50/50 balanced con or Whole Foods 365 cond. 
Giovanni Direct leave in
Moisturize with aloe vera/ glycerin/ water mix. Seal with EVOO
make a puff
Go! 

My hair has been so ... I feel like I'm starting to get this whole hair thing! My hair is SO SOFTand I have some cute coils up in this 4/bcdefghijk stuff 

Last week I got a dominican blowout and my hair was beautiful! Thick, healthy, and straight! I'm never goin back to the creme crack! 

I am going to JAMAICA on Monday  (yay!!!!!) for 10 days, so I am going to get my hair braided today. Now that I am really lovin my hair, I don't want to get it braided up again, but it will make it much easier to manage while there

Special shout out to all my girls Daephae, FM, pr3tty, klo, galadriel, you GRO girls!!! Leona, congrats on the marriage!!! 
​ to everyone on here!
I have so many pics, just gotta find the time to put them up... but here are a few...


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jul 11, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> ​
> 
> Hey ladies!!! I know it has been sooooooooo long, too long
> Okay here is the 30 second version:
> ...


 

Hey Cocopuff!!!!!!! So glad you have been progressing. Your hair looks amazing and so pretty. I've been itching to get a Blowout and you're pushing me there.


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 12, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Lol...the thought has been entering my mind lately. The only thing holding me back is that my hair has gotten so long, I'd hate to let go of all that length. *A BC would make life soo much easier!*


 
...we will be fightin'...



fiya'slovechild said:


> Congrats on your transition. I'm glad everything is going good.
> 
> And i appreciate the compliment!!!!!! I've recently added Ayurveda products to my regi so we'll see how that goes when progress time rolls around.


 
OOOOhhhh, do tell...powders, rinses, oils?   :scratchch





cocopuff06 said:


> ​
> 
> Hey ladies!!! I know it has been sooooooooo long, too long
> Okay here is the 30 second version:
> ...


OMG!!!  Cocopuff!!!  WOW!!!!   Girl, Your hair is the biz-ness!!!!  Somebody was just asking 'bout you the other day...I think it was Daephae?  Anywhoo, girl, you need NEVAH go back to the creamy crack.  Your hair is just beautiful (and so are you!!)!!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jul 12, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> OOOOhhhh, do tell...powders, rinses, oils? :scratchch


 
I'm mainly doing the powders and oils right now. I read up on it in the AAA thread. Candy C has had a lot of growth from it so i decided to try it out for myself. here's the thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=173635&page=3

Candy C offers up a lot of info about it. When i get my process down good, i'll definitely post it for you ladies!


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 12, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I'm mainly doing the powders and oils right now. I read up on it in the AAA thread. Candy C has had a lot of growth from it so i decided to try it out for myself. here's the thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=173635&page=3
> 
> Candy C offers up a lot of info about it. When i get my process down good, i'll definitely post it for you ladies!


 
OK, I'll be waiting for the update!


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 13, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> ​
> Hey ladies!!! I know it has been sooooooooo long, too long
> Okay here is the 30 second version:
> Last time I was here I had kinky twists and I took them out 6/16... I had a bit of growth, but not as much as I normally do with micros. So after taking them out, I did what I new best: flatironing or twistout... Those were the two things that made natural hair time consumingand frustrating to me, so after a few days, I decided to just wash and go... and I loved it!!
> ...





Yay! There you are! 
Your hair looks amazing! It's so good to hear from you .
Keep up the awesome job, and enjoy your vacation and your beautiful hair.


----------



## KLomax (Jul 13, 2008)

LADIES
WASSSSSSSSUP !!!!!​ 
I've read thru all the posts and I am all caught up ​ 
I'm still ponytail rollersetting...mostly w/o heat.






 






cocopuff06 said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So glad to hear from you 



daephae said:


> Thanks for the advice! I think I'm gonna try to transition...


 
How's the clip treatin' ya....LOOKS GOOD 



fiya'slovechild said:


> These are my progress pics for this month. I relaxed on June 13. She cut close to an inch offand all i wanted was a small trim. But it does look neater and i do like it.


 
Hey GIRRRL I :heart2:that trim too!! 



Galadriel said:


> Hey FM!
> 
> I'm still here too, I've been busy as well. I'm just ready to kick back and relax for the summer . My cousin did my cornrows 2 1/2 weeks ago, and I'm going to get them redone next week. I'll post a pic for my July update. I plan on keeping my hair in cornrows until the first week of August (Aug. 7 is my wedding anniversary  so I'm going to get a wash n' press then). I've just been moisturizing with Africa's Best braid spray, my own concoction of water, condish, glycerin, and oil, and I've been using BT every other day. By August I will FOR SURE be APL or I will go CRAAAAAZYYYYYYY!!!!!!
> 
> Oh, btw, I bought SMB!!! Can't wait to try it .


 
You are definitely gonna make your APL goal. Don't forget the SMB when you get your wash & press. It will last a WEEK  



pr3tty said:


> *hello my dear ladies*
> 
> *I miss you guys so much...*
> 
> ...


 
 Hurry back soon !!!!


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey Klo!!! Your hair looks gorgeous . Those ponytail roller sets are working for you! And thanks for the encouragement...I guess my "APL reveal" will be my August update .


----------



## KLomax (Jul 14, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Thanks, I did!! I missed the boards, tho-
> 
> It's nice just to be on LHCF for a change and just browsing info and doing some light posting without any real issues or questions bc I have finally gotten into a groove that is working for me...DC 1x week with ORS+ EVOO & braidouts with V05 and coconut oil...it can't be much simpler than that...


 
Hey FM 

Glad to see that braid out is still working for you . I've been using your braid out method on my daughters hair and it is working like a charm. We use LTR leave in & EVOO. I'm gonna give that ORS+ EVOO DC 1x per week a try. She swims a couple of times a week.


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 14, 2008)

KLomax said:


> LADIES
> 
> WASSSSSSSSUP !!!!!​
> I've read thru all the posts and I am all caught up ​
> ...


----------



## KLomax (Jul 14, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> KLomax said:
> 
> 
> > LADIES​
> ...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2008)

I forgot to list my regimen...

Shampoo 1 to 2X a week with Queen Helene Garlic shampoo (to combat shedding). Followed by Cream of Nature Ultra Moisturizing Poo(green and white bottle).

Condition with V05 Moisture Mik Passionfruit Smoothie. I use this one for co-washes (2 to 3X a week)

Deep condish once a week with Lustersilk cholesterol

I'm still working on my list of staples but here's what I have so far (this includes the items listed in my reggie):

Mega Tek
Amla Gold
Vakita Oil
EVOO
Essential oils

My short term goal is for shoulder length by Dec.08 or January 09.


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 15, 2008)

Platinum said:


> I forgot to list my regimen...
> 
> Shampoo 1 to 2X a week with Queen Helene Garlic shampoo (to combat shedding). Followed by Cream of Nature Ultra Moisturizing Poo(green and white bottle).
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing, Platinum! Has the garlic shampoo been working? I just barely got my shedding under control using Alter Ego's Garlic conditioner.


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 15, 2008)

KLomax said:


> FindingMe said:
> 
> 
> > I use 2 1/2" rollers w/snap on covers (If I can find a larger size I'll buy'em)...4 ponytails...when I use Alter Ego(thin/watery) as a leave in it dries overnight (about 12 hrs) . Once I used LTR (thick & creamy) it took *24 HOURS*  ...never again...I am gonna try 1/2 water w/ 1/2 lottabody mix the next time to see how fast that dries...I secure the rollers w/ large hair net.
> ...


----------



## KLomax (Jul 15, 2008)

FM,

I use one or 2 rollers per pony  ...depending on where the parts end up...they are not always even. I also notice it takes longer to dry if I add SMB.


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 18, 2008)

KLomax said:


> FM,
> 
> I use one or 2 rollers per pony  ...depending on where the parts end up...they are not always even. I also notice it takes longer to dry if I add SMB.


 
ooohhh, i don't see how you sleep on them thangs......I may try airdrying in a low pony (to dry the roots, keeping the bun damp) and then pulling up on top of my head and puting the rollers there...think that'll work?  I gotta figure out how not to create a band where the pony is...nevermind..it doesn't sound like it will work...erplexed (just talking out loud)


----------



## KLomax (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

I am still rollersetting. I washed with ORS Uplifting Shampoo for the 1st time (it didn't strip my hair) Thanks FindingMe . I didn't use SMB (Big Mistake..it's humid here and my hair is reverting  ). I used Silcon Mix leave-in .


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 24, 2008)

Klo, your rollerset is gorgeous! So cute! I need to start rollersetting .


----------



## KLomax (Jul 24, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Klo, your rollerset is gorgeous! So cute! I need to start rollersetting .


Thanks Galadriel. You should give it a try. My curls usually last a week.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jul 24, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am still rollersetting. I washed with ORS Uplifting Shampoo for the 1st time (it didn't strip my hair) Thanks FindingMe . I didn't use SMB (Big Mistake..it's humid here and my hair is reverting  ). I used Silcon Mix leave-in .


 
Your hair looks great Klo!!!!!!! I'm glad you've been keeping up with your air dried sets. I haven't done one in weeks,lol. You're given me the inspiration to start back at it again.


----------



## KLomax (Jul 24, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Your hair looks great Klo!!!!!!! I'm glad you've been keeping up with your air dried sets. I haven't done one in weeks,lol. You're given me the inspiration to start back at it again.


 
Thanks Fiya,

Next time I flat iron w/SMB I plan on getting a trim to even out the ends.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 24, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am still rollersetting. I washed with ORS Uplifting Shampoo for the 1st time (it didn't strip my hair) Thanks FindingMe . I didn't use SMB (Big Mistake..it's humid here and my hair is reverting  ). I used Silcon Mix leave-in .


 
OMG!!! Wowzers! Your hair looks so much thicker than when you started out! Looks great.

I'm gonna get a dominican blowout this weekend, just a length check...so I'll let you guys see the results next week.


----------



## hurricane (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey ladies! I'm a newbie also. I have been deep conditioning twice a week but I think that it is too much my hair does best when I wash and condition it once a week. I too tried the Dabur Coconut oil. It stinks and my daughter runs from me when I try to put it in her hair. So I gave it away to my Aunt. I went back to the indian grocery store and bought Parachute coconut oil big improvement in the smell category. Too all of the sorors skee-wee. Spring 92.


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 24, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am still rollersetting. I washed with ORS Uplifting Shampoo for the 1st time (it didn't strip my hair) Thanks FindingMe . I didn't use SMB (Big Mistake..it's humid here and my hair is reverting  ). I used Silcon Mix leave-in .


 
OMG!!!  Girl, you betta gimme that hair!  SO pretty!  *do you ever do WnG's KLo?*


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 24, 2008)

daephae said:


> OMG!!! Wowzers! Your hair looks so much thicker than when you started out! Looks great.
> 
> I'm gonna get a dominican blowout this weekend, just a length check...so I'll let you guys see the results next week.


 
Girl, I was thinking about getting a blowout for my friend's wedding in 2 weeks in ATL, but I'm scared.  I got about 2 inches of NG and I don't want them breaking my hair at the demarcation line by tugging and pulling my strands and applying a lot of heat....erplexed  I dunno, I'm tenderheaded anyway, so I'm thinking I'll just forget about it...



hurricane said:


> Hey ladies! I'm a newbie also. I have been deep conditioning twice a week but I think that it is too much my hair does best when I wash and condition it once a week. I too tried the Dabur Coconut oil. It stinks and my daughter runs from me when I try to put it in her hair. So I gave it away to my Aunt. I went back to the indian grocery store and bought Parachute coconut oil big improvement in the smell category. Too all of the sorors skee-wee. Spring 92.


 
Girl, I hear you.  I just use plain ole coconut oil from the food section in the grocery store and I like it just as much.  The Dabur oil smells like sweat to me


----------



## KLomax (Jul 24, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> OMG!!!  Girl, you betta gimme that hair! SO pretty! *do you ever do WnG's KLo?*


 
Thanks FM,
Due to crazy shrinkage my WnG's look a hot mess :burning:. I have better luck w/ braid outs. My Braid out still needs work tho'. If my braid outs looked good like yours I would wear them all of the time.

Thanks to the forum I'm good to go w/ rollersets and flat ironing( SMB ). Two out of three ain't bad! 





daephae said:


> OMG!!! Wowzers! Your hair looks so much thicker than when you started out! Looks great.
> 
> I'm gonna get a dominican blowout this weekend, just a length check...so I'll let you guys see the results next week.


 Girl, Can't wait to see your :Flahsssss pics.


----------



## shorthairdiva09 (Jul 24, 2008)

i havent kept up with the thread in a long time, i seemed to have missed alot. lately i have been breaking alot more than usual, i am doing the MT challenge but i take the garlic pills to combat the problem and no luck just yet, i am going to wait it out to see but i have been getting tons of new growth and this is a recent update of my hair NOW from in june


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 25, 2008)

shorthairdiva09 said:


> i havent kept up with the thread in a long time, i seemed to have missed alot. lately i have been breaking alot more than usual, i am doing the MT challenge but i take the garlic pills to combat the problem and no luck just yet, i am going to wait it out to see but i have been getting tons of new growth and this is a recent update of my hair NOW from in june



Got pics?


----------



## Morenita (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi ladies  Miss you all. I've just been a little busy lately  Small update: my hair is doing much better now that its been what, 3 weeks? It doesn't feel stripped anymore, but I'm still not going anywhere near any clarifiers for like another 4 weeks  I feel like I lost a little thickness and my hair is still breaking like none other. Not going to stress it tho, because it may just be due to the transition. I am going to try some of the Mizani Rose H2O and see if that helps. Still can't figure out the moisture/protein balance to save my life!

I saw this, and I just wanted to say omg Klo your hair looks amazing  It has thickened up so much! Beautiful 


KLomax said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am still rollersetting. I washed with ORS Uplifting Shampoo for the 1st time (it didn't strip my hair) Thanks FindingMe . I didn't use SMB (Big Mistake..it's humid here and my hair is reverting  ). I used Silcon Mix leave-in .


----------



## KLomax (Jul 25, 2008)

shorthairdiva09 said:


> i havent kept up with the thread in a long time, i seemed to have missed alot. lately i have been breaking alot more than usual, i am doing the MT challenge but i take the garlic pills to combat the problem and no luck just yet, i am going to wait it out to see but i have been getting tons of new growth and this is a recent update of my hair NOW from in june


 
 Pics? What are you using to moisturize?


Morenita said:


> Hi ladies  Miss you all. I've just been a little busy lately  Small update: my hair is doing much better now that its been what, 3 weeks? It doesn't feel stripped anymore, but I'm still not going anywhere near any clarifiers for like another 4 weeks  I feel like I lost a little thickness and my hair is still breaking like none other. Not going to stress it tho, because it may just be due to the transition. I am going to try some of the *Mizani Rose H2O* and see if that helps. Still can't figure out the moisture/protein balance to save my life!
> 
> I saw this, and I just wanted to say omg Klo your hair looks amazing  It has thickened up so much! Beautiful


 
Thanks MorenitaI've read positive comments about this product curbing breakage  . Good Luck!! Let us know the outcome.


----------



## leona2025 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Everybody Updates. As all of my sisters her know I have been using MT. Well I gotta admit because I have this big head handicap I haven't been using it steadily. My arms be tire you know and once I almost only did half my head. I did notice the shedding almost immediately. I'm not having the problem with dryness that a lot of ladies were having and I attribute that to laziness. I usually put on my moisturizing conditioner and leave it in for days before rinsing out. I switch to elasta QP oil moisturizer and I'm loving it. I feel guilty like I'm betraying my ORS moisturizer. I always put Lekair shea butter cholesterol in as a leave in also. So here are the pics. First of the shedding. Woo scary. Then some of my length and new buns I've been trying. I'm discovering that I actually like them.


----------



## leona2025 (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## leona2025 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry the pics are so big. My b-day was tuesday and i turned 26. Do you know I found 3 white hairs. I know there are more lurking in there.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jul 26, 2008)

Your hair looks great Leona!!!!!!! And happy Belated b-day!!!!


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey fellow Newbies! Here's my August update (which I also posted in the APL challenge thread).
As you can see, I'm still growing out those dumb layers LOL. I can't wait to have my hair more even...I hope to one day just get a blunt cut.







And here's a front shot (Yeah, I know I'm all sweaty, but it's hoooot!!!)







I think I've been manipulating my hair a little too much b/c I have a little bit of breakage as you can see. I don't want to lose progress, so I need to really be focused and not get lazy.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 7, 2008)

KLo, Leona...your hair is BEAUTIFUL! Keep up the good work.
Hey Fiyah, FM, and all my other newbie sisters! I hope all is going well with you.


----------



## LivingDoll (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey ladies! I'm glad to see everyone's doing well! I'll be posting update pics soon. Probably sometime in the middle of the month. I've went to the dom salon twice and loved my hair. I know I can't do that too much though. I'm trying WEN out tonight (I got the tea tree because of my dry hair). I'll let ya'll know how it goes! Smooches!


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 7, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey ladies! I'm glad to see everyone's doing well! I'll be posting update pics soon. Probably sometime in the middle of the month. I've went to the dom salon twice and loved my hair. I know I can't do that too much though. I'm trying WEN out tonight (I got the tea tree because of my dry hair). I'll let ya'll know how it goes! Smooches!



Good luck, and let us know how you like the WEN. I've been hearing nothing but praises about it .


----------



## LivingDoll (Aug 7, 2008)

I definitely will! I'm excited to use it.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 9, 2008)

I posted my pic in the other thread, but i'm going to repost it. This was taken after my relaxer on August 6th. 





 I hope to be at APL by October. 

And Hey Daephae!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KLomax (Aug 14, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Sorry the pics are so big. My b-day was tuesday and i turned 26. Do you know I found 3 white hairs. I know there are more lurking in there.


Happy Belated Birthday Leonia
birthday2birthday2birthday2​ 



daephae said:


> Hey ladies! I'm glad to see everyone's doing well! I'll be posting update pics soon. Probably sometime in the middle of the month. I've went to the dom salon twice and loved my hair. I know I can't do that too much though. I'm trying WEN out tonight (I got the tea tree because of my dry hair). I'll let ya'll know how it goes! Smooches!


 
Can't wait to hear your product review and see those pics girl !!! 



fiya'slovechild said:


> I posted my pic in the other thread, but i'm going to repost it. This was taken after my relaxer on August 6th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


FindingMe said:


> OMG!!!  Girl, you betta gimme that hair! SO pretty! *do you ever do WnG's KLo?*


 
Hey FM,

Spill the beans on that Mixed Chicks product in your siggy. I want all the details.


----------



## KLomax (Aug 14, 2008)

Alright ladies I had a bit of a set back this week  . My DD crashed my lap top ...I lost all my data including pics except for pics stored in photobucket...moving on .

I attempted a braid out this week. It only looked decent for 1.5 days....then I put it in a ponytail. I am also considering revising my regimen by adding weekly protein & regular dusting .


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww, Klo, sorry to hear about your setback.
Your hair is looking great though
I know I need to add some more protein into my reggie,
but I'm kind of lazy about it.


----------



## KLomax (Aug 15, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Aww, Klo, sorry to hear about your setback.
> Your hair is looking great though
> I know I need to add some more protein into my reggie,
> but I'm kind of lazy about it.


 
I hear you girl  . I have been soooo busy this entire Summer.

I am interested in the Joico K-pak reconstructor...I read good reviews about it on the board. There is a 4 piece trial size of  (Joico K-pak) clarifying shampoo/sealer/protein reconst/ moisturizing condition...I really want to try it...if I like I  will buy the full size and put it to the test for 90 days w/before & after pics.


----------



## LivingDoll (Aug 15, 2008)

First off, let me say...


Happy Belated Birthday Leona!
birthday2birthday2:birthday2 :birthday2

Next, KLo, your hair is gorgeous as usual. Fiya, your hair is the bizness too! 

Lastly, my newest progress pic is in my siggy below. I'm pleased with the progress I've made in 6 months.  The pic below was taken a few days after my light retouch and color with Black Colorshowers. I airdryed and flat ironed. The pic was taken like two days later after I had been wrapping my hair for a few days. 

So, I tried Wen and liked it alot. I haven't used it enough to give a rave yet but I'm sure that's coming soon.


----------



## leona2025 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes. Everyone hair is looking great. I tried something a little new in my rollersets. I put my dry hair into a pony tail and put 3 flexi rods in it. It cam out nice, but I'm going to do it again and actually try to get it neat then I'll post pictures?


----------



## leona2025 (Aug 15, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I hear you girl . I have been soooo busy this entire Summer.
> 
> I am interested in the Joico K-pak reconstructor...I read good reviews about it on the board. *There is a 4 piece trial size of (Joico K-pak) clarifying shampoo/sealer/protein reconst/ moisturizing condition...*I really want to try it...if I like I will buy the full size and put it to the test for 90 days w/before & after pics.


 Where's you see this? I'm looking into Joico as my staple line and I don't wont to run out and buy it and not like it. I wonder redken has trail packs?


----------



## KLomax (Aug 15, 2008)

daephae said:


> First off, let me say...
> 
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday Leona!
> ...


 
Hey Daephae,

Look at that progress  eyebrows2:eyebrows2  beautiful & healthy .


----------



## LivingDoll (Aug 15, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hey Daephae,
> 
> Look at that progress eyebrows2:eyebrows2 beautiful & healthy .


 

Thanks sooo much girlie!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 15, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Alright ladies I had a bit of a set back this week  . My DD crashed my lap top ...I lost all my data including pics except for pics stored in photobucket...moving on .
> 
> I attempted a braid out this week. It only looked decent for 1.5 days....then I put it in a ponytail. I am also considering revising my regimen by adding weekly protein & regular dusting .


 
Awwww!!!!! I'm so sorry to hear about that, but your hair is gorgeous, but then again, it always is. I love your braidout!! And thanks for the compliment. 



daephae said:


> First off, let me say...
> 
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday Leona!
> ...


 
Thanks Daephae!!!!!! I love your progress!!!!!!


----------



## KLomax (Aug 16, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Where's you see this? I'm looking into Joico as my staple line and I don't wont to run out and buy it and not like it. I wonder redken has trail packs?


 
Here's the thread w/the info:

Who's heard of or used Joico K-pak's Cuticle Sealer? (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3 ... Last Page)


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey, ya'll! I am back from vacation and my best friend's wedding in ATL!!!


Morenita said:


> Hi ladies  Miss you all. I've just been a little busy lately  Small update: my hair is doing much better now that its been what, 3 weeks? It doesn't feel stripped anymore, but I'm still not going anywhere near any clarifiers for like another 4 weeks  I feel like I lost a little thickness and my hair is still breaking like none other. Not going to stress it tho, because it may just be due to the transition. I am going to try some of the Mizani Rose H2O and see if that helps. Still can't figure out the moisture/protein balance to save my life!
> 
> I saw this, and I just wanted to say omg Klo your hair looks amazing  It has thickened up so much! Beautiful


 
Girl, I am glad to see your hair has gotten over the stripping incident! I missed ya'll, too!



leona2025 said:


> Hey Everybody Updates. As all of my sisters her know I have been using MT. Well I gotta admit because I have this big head handicap I haven't been using it steadily. My arms be tire you know and once I almost only did half my head. I did notice the shedding almost immediately. I'm not having the problem with dryness that a lot of ladies were having and I attribute that to laziness. I usually put on my moisturizing conditioner and leave it in for days before rinsing out. I switch to elasta QP oil moisturizer and I'm loving it. I feel guilty like I'm betraying my ORS moisturizer. I always put Lekair shea butter cholesterol in as a leave in also. So here are the pics. First of the shedding. Woo scary. Then some of my length and new buns I've been trying. I'm discovering that I actually like them.


 
Girl, my hair looks like that *all* the time with hair shedding out. But it always has, so I am not really pressed...I guess *YOur hair is lovely and getting SOOO long!  So pretty!  Good work, lady!*



Galadriel said:


> Hey fellow Newbies! Here's my August update (which I also posted in the APL challenge thread).
> As you can see, I'm still growing out those dumb layers LOL. I can't wait to have my hair more even...I hope to one day just get a blunt cut.
> 
> And here's a front shot (Yeah, I know I'm all sweaty, but it's hoooot!!!)
> ...


 
Girl, tell me about those layers...I don't think I will ever really get rid of them bc once I get a little more length, I never want to cut it to really get rid of the layers. Maybe once I reach my goal of BSL, then I'll start trimming regularly and making it blunt....Looks like I have about 3 more inches for BSL, tho- So I got another 6-7 months or so....

*Your hair is pretty as always!!!  You are my transition idol!!!  I believe I can wear my transitioning hair straight and down when I see yours...*





KLomax said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Leonia​
> 
> birthday2birthday2birthday2​
> 
> ...


 
YEP YEP!! Happe Belated B-DAY Leona!!!! 

Girl, that *Mixed Chicks deep conditioner literally MELTS my new growth*...I've never experienced anything like it. I put it on for like a coupla minutes in the shower and it starts melting it right away, then I rinse and it feels like butta!!!  Girl, I was so shocked and amazed...I put it in my siggy, so more people will buy it, so they will never discontinue it!!!



daephae said:


> First off, let me say...
> 
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday Leona!
> ...


 
Girl, I am officially off the PJ bandwagon. I got caught up in the beginning of my hair journey... *I am amazed at how much growth you have!!! BEAUTIFUL!!! Girl, your hair be looking like a wig!*

My progress pics below (click to see larger): I got a Domincan blowout in ATL for $35!!! Whoo-hoo!! Ya'll know I had been wanting to try it out. The heat wasn't too bad, but she had my 18 week post hair feeling like I had a fresh relaxer...I can't remember my hair ever being that straight. It lasted all week in the ATL humidity altho- my roots started to rise like dough bc I sweat in my head, but it still looked nice....You can't see it in the pics, but my hair is about 1.5 inches below APL now...everyone was like "oohh, that's all you?"my people....

PS...I thought I was HAWT to DEF...    I did a side bun for the wedding with a flower...woot!!!


----------



## Morenita (Aug 17, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Hey, ya'll! I am back from vacation and my best friend's wedding in ATL!!!
> 
> 
> Girl, I am glad to see your hair has gotten over the stripping incident! I missed ya'll, too!
> ...



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!! Omg, I have been slacking so badly. Just been busy with a milion different things so I haven't been on this site really at all. I have to get back on the ball b/c FM, YOUR HAIR LOOKS AMAZING  

I may have to check out that mixed chicks. :nod: I am still looking for a great moisturizer. I was thinking about trying out the Curls brand too.


----------



## KLomax (Aug 17, 2008)

Good Evening Ladies ,

I am revising my reggie :crossfingers: ...so for the next 90 days I am using the following products (weekly) and techniques. I also *trimmed my own hair* (1"- 1 1/2")   using a link I found in Sareca's fotki. ​http://community.livejournal.com/feyeselftrim/

Products: Joico K-PAk's :​ 
1. chelating shampoo
2. cuticle sealer,
3. deep penetrating reconstructor(protein),
4. intense hydrator(moisture)
5. smoothing balm(heat activated,humidity resistant,heat protectant, straightening balm).

The 1st 4 products come in a kit....Joico K- Pak Professional 17 minute miracle.​ 
Using protein weekly is a big change . I hope it will make my hair stronger. Since I trimmed today I am going to dust my ends on a monthly basis . I flat ironed for starting pics but for the next 90 days I will probably air dry/ ponytail roller set.

Wish me luck !!!!​


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 18, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Hey, ya'll! I am back from vacation and my best friend's wedding in ATL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FM!!!! WELCOME BACK! 
Thank you for the kind comments . Your hair is GORGEOUS! I love it...and a blowout for only $35? You go, girl! I bet you had plenty of admirers. 
And I agree about the layers. I will probably start cutting blunt when I reach BSL.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 18, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Good Evening Ladies ,
> 
> I am revising my reggie :crossfingers: ...so for the next 90 days I am using the following products (weekly) and techniques. I also *trimmed my own hair* (1"- 1 1/2")   using a link I found in Sareca's fotki. ​http://community.livejournal.com/feyeselftrim/
> 
> ...



Very nice length KLo, and good luck on the protein treatments .


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 18, 2008)

Morenita said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!! Omg, I have been slacking so badly. Just been busy with a milion different things so I haven't been on this site really at all. I have to get back on the ball b/c FM, YOUR HAIR LOOKS AMAZING
> 
> I may have to check out that mixed chicks. :nod: I am still looking for a great moisturizer. I was thinking about trying out the Curls brand too.





::following Morenita to mixed chicks website::


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 18, 2008)

THANK YA'LL FOR THE NICE WORDS!!!



Morenita said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!! Omg, I have been slacking so badly. Just been busy with a milion different things so I haven't been on this site really at all. I have to get back on the ball b/c FM, YOUR HAIR LOOKS AMAZING
> 
> I may have to check out that mixed chicks. :nod: I am still looking for a great moisturizer. I was thinking about trying out the Curls brand too.


 
Girl, I just went to Curlmart and got 4 jars!!  I'm telling you, "it da truth!!!"



KLomax said:


> Good Evening Ladies ,
> 
> 
> I am revising my reggie :crossfingers: ...so for the next 90 days I am using the following products (weekly) and techniques. I also *trimmed my own hair* (1"- 1 1/2")   using a link I found in Sareca's fotki.
> ...




KLO!  Good lord, you hair is the bomb!!!  Girl, you got about 3-4 inches from your avi to your siggy!!!  GOOD WORK, Chica!!!! AND, you trimmed over an inch, too....To quote Morenita...



Galadriel said:


> FM!!!! WELCOME BACK!
> Thank you for the kind comments . Your hair is GORGEOUS! I love it...and a blowout for only $35? You go, girl! I bet you had plenty of admirers.
> And I agree about the layers. I will probably start cutting blunt when I reach BSL.


 
Girl, yes!!! $35!!!  And that included the deep conditioner!!! (it was the Wed special...ordinarily it would have been $45...)



Galadriel said:


> ::following Morenita to mixed chicks website::


  Ya'll better hit it!  I have a friend here and she has 4a BSL natural hair and I was asking her what she uses on her hair and she was like I use the MC Deep Conditioner in the jar...I was like...ME TOO!!!!  We ranted and raved for about 20 minutes on that stuff...Neither one of us like the leave in (the more expensive yellow one in the plastic bottle, but we both can't get enuf of the cheaper DC in the jar...)  
​


----------



## KLomax (Aug 18, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> KLO! Good lord, you hair is the bomb!!! Girl, you got about 3-4 inches from your avi to your siggy!!! GOOD WORK, Chica!!!! AND, you trimmed over an inch, too....To quote Morenita...
> 
> So much!!!!  I 'm glad the Mixed Chicks is working for you. I'll keep it in mind if Joico doesn't work out.  I did my DD' s hair as well... It's swangin',bouncin' and is smooth as glass. She won't let me take a picture.  If she keeps flippin' her hair she's gonna get whiplash Seriously!!!


----------



## 25Nona (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

It's been so long since I checked in that I got a little confused and posted in the other newbie thread and meant to post here (gosh!!! I noticed that I haven't posted there in months).  Here is update my post: 

_Hi Ladies,

It's been a while since I last checked in, I've been doing alot of lurking here and there, I've gotten some growth which is good, but I have been feeling a little discouraged because it just seems to be moving so slow. When I joined the forum I had this terrible W shape in the back of my hair (you can see it in my first siggy pic), back in May I thought I trimmed it up, but as my hair grows longer it seems like it's back again, I can pretty much hide it but it's still discouraging because I know it's there. I don't want to trim again until the end of the year so I'll have to keep a watch on it erplexed. I've changed up my regi a few times, now I'm using Indian shampoo bars, powders and oils, along with my DC's twice a week.

Hey Fiya, are you still using the powders, how are they working for you? I've been trying to use them also, and I think I'm tweaking things enough to start to say I can do it. The first couple of times I used them my hair was nice and full but it looked dry and felt hard, so I've been adjusting the amount of powders and water and things are working out better._


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Bign! It's good to hear from you.

I'm growing out some crazy layers, so I understand what it's like to have the hair uneven. But you're making good progress so I'm sure with some more growth and a trim it'll be all right.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 19, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> It's been so long since I checked in that I got a little confused and posted in the other newbie thread and meant to post here (gosh!!! I noticed that I haven't posted there in months).  Here is update my post:
> 
> ...


Hey Bign!!! I've been meaning to make a post on how i have been using Ayurveda. But i've been using the Oils and Powders consistently for about 5 weeks. I use Shikakai and Amla as pre-poos. I then do a tea rinse containing 3 tbs amla to 1 tbs of either shikakai or aritha. I was mixing it with water but now i boil Fenugreek seeds and use the tea from that to make my tea. I then apply it all over, no scratching for about 10 minutes. Then i rinse it out until all the grit is gone. I then co-wash 2x with V05 moisture milks conditioner. I do a DC with Queen helene afterwards, rinse that out, apply a leave-in and proceed to doing whatever style i want to do. All in all i like it. Its really thickened up my hair, especially my ends. After my last relaxer, i had to get a trim but on my recent pic i seemed to have gained a nice amount of growth. 

You definitely have to tweak it to see what works best for you. Some people pre-poo and use their tea w/o rinsing the oil out. Some like making a paste instead of the tea. I can't do that because it took forever to rinse and the grit was still there. I like using the Fenugreek tea with my powders but that may not work for others. I'm still in the process of learning more about Indian products and what they all do. But i'm going to continue using what i have been because its working for me.  
Mid -June
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Beginning of August


----------



## 25Nona (Aug 22, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Hey Bign!!! I've been meaning to make a post on how i have been using Ayurveda. But i've been using the Oils and Powders consistently for about 5 weeks. I use Shikakai and Amla as pre-poos. I then do a tea rinse containing 3 tbs amla to 1 tbs of either shikakai or aritha. I was mixing it with water but now i boil Fenugreek seeds and use the tea from that to make my tea. I then apply it all over, no scratching for about 10 minutes. Then i rinse it out until all the grit is gone. I then co-wash 2x with V05 moisture milks conditioner. I do a DC with Queen helene afterwards, rinse that out, apply a leave-in and proceed to doing whatever style i want to do. All in all i like it. Its really thickened up my hair, especially my ends. After my last relaxer, i had to get a trim but on my recent pic i seemed to have gained a nice amount of growth.
> 
> You definitely have to tweak it to see what works best for you. Some people pre-poo and use their tea w/o rinsing the oil out. Some like making a paste instead of the tea. I can't do that because it took forever to rinse and the grit was still there. I like using the Fenugreek tea with my powders but that may not work for others. I'm still in the process of learning more about Indian products and what they all do. But i'm going to continue using what i have been because its working for me.
> Mid -June
> ...


 
Fiya, that is some awesome progress.

I'm going to stick with it for a while as well, it takes time to get this thing down but all in all I'm liking where it's taking me.

What I've been doing is pre pooing with oils usually a Neem and Brahmi oil mix on my scalp and Alma oil mix on the length of my hair for about 30 min sometimes with heat sometimes without.  I rinse and then I either shampoo with an Aritha bar, or do a tea rinse with Alma & Shikakai powder - with both I let it sit on my hair for about 15 min or so before rinsing.  Admittedly the shampoo bar is easier of course but I think after I tweak the ratios with the tea I will like it better, when I do the tea rinse my hair gets hard/strong which I like it's just that I'm working on the moisturizing afterward to soften it back up, maybe I'll try a co wash with the VO5 and see how that works.  For the grit, what I did was after boiling the tea, I pour it into a plastic containter, so I use an old Tee shirt to strain it as I pour, you should try it.  The other change for me was that Before I was using JoJoba to seal and I've switched to Vatika oil which I like much better.


----------



## 25Nona (Aug 23, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Hey Bign!!! I've been meaning to make a post on how i have been using Ayurveda. But i've been using the Oils and Powders consistently for about 5 weeks. I use Shikakai and Amla as pre-poos. I then do a tea rinse containing 3 tbs amla to 1 tbs of either shikakai or aritha. I was mixing it with water but now i boil Fenugreek seeds and use the tea from that to make my tea. I then apply it all over, no scratching for about 10 minutes. Then i rinse it out until all the grit is gone. I then co-wash 2x with V05 moisture milks conditioner. I do a DC with Queen helene afterwards, rinse that out, apply a leave-in and proceed to doing whatever style i want to do. All in all i like it. Its really thickened up my hair, especially my ends. After my last relaxer, i had to get a trim but on my recent pic i seemed to have gained a nice amount of growth.
> 
> You definitely have to tweak it to see what works best for you. Some people pre-poo and use their tea w/o rinsing the oil out. Some like making a paste instead of the tea. I can't do that because it took forever to rinse and the grit was still there. I like using the Fenugreek tea with my powders but that may not work for others. I'm still in the process of learning more about Indian products and what they all do. But i'm going to continue using what i have been because its working for me.
> Mid -June Beginning of August


 
Want to update, I used the tea rinse today, and THANKS Fiya, after I let it sit for about 20 min I did 2 Co Washes with the VO5 Tea Rinse Condish and it worked wonderfully, my hair softened up like butta and then I proceeded to DC.  Thanks Thanks Thanks!!!!

I picked up the VO5 at my local CVS, for only 99 cents.  What made this even better is that I had a 2 dollar coupon so I picked also grabbed a bottle of the VO5 Strawberries & Creme both for free with my coupon.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 23, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Want to update, I used the tea rinse today, and THANKS Fiya, after I let it sit for about 20 min I did 2 Co Washes with the VO5 Tea Rinse Condish and it worked wonderfully, my hair softened up like butta and then I proceeded to DC. Thanks Thanks Thanks!!!!
> 
> I picked up the VO5 at my local CVS, for only 99 cents. What made this even better is that I had a 2 dollar coupon so I picked also grabbed a bottle of the VO5 Strawberries & Creme both for free with my coupon.


 
Thats great!! I'm glad the V05 worked for you. I love that stuff and its very cheap. It also gives a lot of slip. 



bign__17 said:


> Fiya, that is some awesome progress.
> 
> I'm going to stick with it for a while as well, it takes time to get this thing down but all in all I'm liking where it's taking me.
> 
> What I've been doing is pre pooing with oils usually a Neem and Brahmi oil mix on my scalp and Alma oil mix on the length of my hair for about 30 min sometimes with heat sometimes without. I rinse and then I either shampoo with an Aritha bar, or do a tea rinse with Alma & Shikakai powder - with both I let it sit on my hair for about 15 min or so before rinsing. Admittedly the shampoo bar is easier of course but I think after I tweak the ratios with the tea I will like it better, when I do the tea rinse my hair gets hard/strong which I like it's just that I'm working on the moisturizing afterward to soften it back up, maybe I'll try a co wash with the VO5 and see how that works. For the grit, what I did was after boiling the tea, I pour it into a plastic containter, so I use an old Tee shirt to strain it as I pour, you should try it. The other change for me was that Before I was using JoJoba to seal and I've switched to Vatika oil which I like much better.


 

I'll have to try that. I never even think about straining,lol. That would be much less hassle if I did. 

I've been wanting to try the shampoo bars. How do you like them? And what brand do you use?


----------



## 25Nona (Aug 23, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Thats great!! I'm glad the V05 worked for you. I love that stuff and its very cheap. It also gives a lot of slip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like the shampoo bar that I've been using alot, leave my hair bouncy and shiny.  The one I have is the Aritha Soap by Nirmal, I got it from Amazon.com  here is the link and it doesn't cost much either.  If you can give it a try, I plan to continue to alternate between the shampoo bar and the tea rinses.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Nirmal+Aritha+Hair+Soap


----------



## KLomax (Aug 24, 2008)

Good afternoon Ladies.....

So here's the thing...... I rollerset my DD's hair last night. The rolling went well...  but my hair dryer is pitiful and should be  ...3 hr's later and the back of her head is dry and the front is still damp.... DD was seriously ready to throw in the towel.....This is what I used





These two I read good things about on the board








I prefer a soft bonnet..I like the portability. What are y'all using and how do you like it ?

Here's a pic of DD's hair


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 24, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Good afternoon Ladies.....
> 
> So here's the thing...... I rollerset my DD's hair last night. The rolling went well...  but my hair dryer is pitiful and should be  ...3 hr's later and the back of her head is dry and the front is still damp.... DD was seriously ready to throw in the towel.....This is what I used
> 
> ...



Klo, your hair is looking thicker and healthier each time I see it. Good job! . I don't have a soft bonnet dryer, but I have a hooded dryer. 






It's been good to me so far. I like it and try to use it at least once a week.

Oh, and don't let your DD give up .


----------



## KLomax (Aug 24, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Klo, your hair is looking thicker and healthier each time I see it. Good job! . I don't have a soft bonnet dryer, but I have a hooded dryer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Galadriel,

This is a picture of my *daughter*  not me   LOL... How long does it take your hair to dry ?


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 24, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Thanks Galadriel,
> 
> This is a picture of my *daughter*  not me   LOL... How long does it take your hair to dry ?




OMG, sorry about the mix up! Your DD's hair is beautiful! 
I would say it takes my hair about 40 min. to dry. I mostly use the dryer for deep conditioning, though.


----------



## 25Nona (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Klo,

I had to take a double take I read your post saying that it was your daughter but she really looks like you from behind, you both have some beautiful heads of hair.

As far as the bonnets sorry I can't be of help, I haven't used any of them but was myself contemplating picking one up just to have options.  I use a stand dryer it's not a Pibbs but it's great, I'm usually under it for about an hour, I'm probably dry before that but I always set the timer for that long and I sit until it dings.

This is the one I have http://www.pebcoproducts.com/hairdryers/ED2200.htm


----------



## msmoodyr (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Ladies ..
I'm coming in late ...... but I's here ... 
I got my ends trimmed about a month ago my ends were getting so frizzy .. I go to a Dominican salon every other week for my wash and set ... I am not good with washing at home .. My hair is thick so its sooo much easier to let someone else deal with it lol .. but I'm going to try ...maybe lol
My current and only regime is the MN oil concoction I mixed up .. 
So far I'm just starting with the MN oil ...


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay I've made it over here too.  I do have a pic in my avatar now but you can barely see it.  I played with it a lot too. So next one will be better.  I will change once I put in my relaxer next week.  What's funny is sometimes the simplest things are hard for me and taking it myself seems impossible.  BF took it last night and he tends to come over at night.  So I will attempt to take my next one during the day next week after self relaxing.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 29, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Good afternoon Ladies.....
> 
> So here's the thing...... I rollerset my DD's hair last night. The rolling went well...  but my hair dryer is pitiful and should be  ...3 hr's later and the back of her head is dry and the front is still damp.... DD was seriously ready to throw in the towel.....This is what I used
> 
> ...


She has gorgeous hair KLO!!!!!! you are doing a great job.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Aug 29, 2008)

Where is the original newbie page for this post?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi ladies!!!!!!! Just checking in. i haven't been on here as much this week because school just started back this week and its been hecticcccc.......... i am getting my hair done tonight so i should be posting pics up sometime this coming up week. i'm attempting a fotki, but its going to take time because i'm lazy with uploading pics,lol. So when i do, i will definitely share it with you ladies. I hope everyone else is doing good as well.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2008)

Can't wait to see the pics fiya'slovechild!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 30, 2008)

KLomax said:


> FindingMe said:
> 
> 
> > KLO! Good lord, you hair is the bomb!!! Girl, you got about 3-4 inches from your avi to your siggy!!! GOOD WORK, Chica!!!! AND, you trimmed over an inch, too....To quote Morenita...
> ...


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi, all! I just updated my FOTKI with some September pics. Anywhoo...here is my update pic for September...

I washed and roller set, then flat ironed roots. It came out real good, like I had a fresh relaxer


----------



## KLomax (Sep 5, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Hi, all! I just updated my FOTKI with some September pics. Anywhoo...here is my update pic for September...
> 
> I washed and roller set, then flat ironed roots. It came out real good, like I had a fresh relaxer


 

You are working that transition girl!!!!​



​


----------



## Galadriel (Sep 5, 2008)

FM! That is some gorgeous hair! You and Klo are just kicking butt! 
Good job!



My digi cam battery died so I have to get a new battery, but I will be updating for Sept. also.


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 5, 2008)

KLomax said:


> You are working that transition girl!!!!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
THANKS!!!  I am kinda trippin on how great it has been so far.  I am really thinking now that I can transition my hair all the way out without sacrificing any length.  It's not _that_ much more work for me to flat iron my roots after a roller set and those doggone braidouts have just been such a blessing for me...I am SOOOO enjoying my transition....Now if I can just master this doggone henna+indigo for my gray roots I'll be set!




Galadriel said:


> FM! That is some gorgeous hair! You and Klo are just kicking butt!
> Good job!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks!!!  Seriously, tho-I really started thinking I could transition all the way out after looking at your hair after you straighten it out  THANKS for that encouragement!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi ladies!!!!!!! I'm also having problems with my digi. I had hoped to post pics Monday but my cam's battery won't charge.  So all in due time i guess. 

@ FM, i'm so glad your transition is still going strong. Your hair looks amazing!!!!!! 

@ Klo, your hair looks pretty and gorgeous as usual


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2008)

Just checking in.  My hair looks so much better after taking care of it for about a month.  I will post pics before and after putting a new relaxer in on November 17 or later if I want to stretch to 12 weeks.  I gotta work on my ends though.  I may need to add baggying to my regimen.  I am almost done with all of my CD products.  Switching over to mostly using HairVeda--still trying to use as many natural products as possible.  Once I totally switch my regi I will post it.  That will probably happen in October.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Sep 18, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Just checking in.  My hair looks so much better after taking care of it for about a month.  I will post pics before and after putting a new relaxer in on November 17 or later if I want to stretch to 12 weeks.  I gotta work on my ends though.  I may need to add baggying to my regimen.  I am almost done with all of my CD products.  Switching over to mostly using HairVeda--still trying to use as many natural products as possible.  Once I totally switch my regi I will post it.  That will probably happen in October.


Hey shay!!!!! I'm checking in as well. I haven't done much to my hair except try and hold out on getting a relaxer,lol. i'm only 6 weeks post but it feels like it did when i was at 8 weeks. I do plan on doing an 11 week stretch this time so i'm keeping my fingers crossed. It does seem like it is growing good though


----------



## Galadriel (Sep 19, 2008)

Ladies, I'm still having camera trouble .
But just to update, I'm just still hanging onto my reggie, and recently got a wash and press--nothing amazing. I'm trying to focus on thickness. Anyone got any tips?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Sep 23, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Ladies, I'm still having camera trouble .
> But just to update, I'm just still hanging onto my reggie, and recently got a wash and press--nothing amazing. I'm trying to focus on thickness. Anyone got any tips?


Hey Galadriel!!!! I know that Ayurveda products really thicken up the hair. I've been using Shikakai and Amla and Mahabhringraj oils and they have thickened up my hair a lot, and my newgrowth.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Ladies!!!!!! Like Galadriel, i am having cam issues still as well. I do plan on updating at the end of the month though, God Willing. 

things have been a rollercoaster for me. i have been contemplating on............ Going Natural!!!!! The overall plan is to eventually be texlaxed. I'm currently on my 7th week and i plan on doing an 11 week stretch. If I make it, then that'll let me know if i'm going natural or not. So wish me luck ladies!!!!!! And if i do make it, Then Klo, FM, Phoenixx, Galadriel and all my other natural and transitioning sisters better help me!!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 28, 2008)

TaurusAngel--Good luck!


----------



## Galadriel (Sep 28, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> Hi Ladies!!!!!! Like Galadriel, i am having cam issues still as well. I do plan on updating at the end of the month though, God Willing.
> 
> things have been a rollercoaster for me. i have been contemplating on............ Going Natural!!!!! The overall plan is to eventually be texlaxed. I'm currently on my 7th week and i plan on doing an 11 week stretch. If I make it, then that'll let me know if i'm going natural or not. So wish me luck ladies!!!!!! And if i do make it, Then Klo, FM, Phoenixx, Galadriel and all my other natural and transitioning sisters better help me!!!!!



You know we'll be right there for you!


----------



## 25Nona (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

It's been a while since I checked in, admittedly over the past 2 weeks I've gotten very lazy with my hair.  I mean, I have been washing, co washing, and DCing but after that all I've been doing is wet bunning.  It's funny I'm really liking it, it's so easy.  On the weekend I wash, condish, DC add my leave ins and seal with Vatika, then I pull it back in a poney twist the end and throw on a cap.

Last week I started using Giovanni Deep Moisture and I really like it, brought the K Pak also and I've been alternating.  I didn't even realize that I was 9 wks post until today when I looked back at my calendar.  I'm going to attempt to keep up with this Regi until 10/26 which will make me 13wks and I'll apply a fresh relaxer for my birthday on 10/31.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Sep 28, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> TaurusAngel--Good luck!


 


Galadriel said:


> You know we'll be right there for you!


 

Thanks ladies!!!!! I washed my hair this weekend and i was simply amazed at how much new growth i had. My hair doesn't just grow all fast, actually it grows sorta slow so when i had over an inch of newgrowth (1 3/4, I measured it),  i was estactic!!!!!! I am bummed i can't take pictures or i would have. I am entering week 8, yay!!!! it hasn't been too bad either. I'm still praying i can hit week 11 with no issues and i'll be ready for my the transition to texlaxed. One thing thats killing me is that my natural hair, from what i can tell is extremely coily and it took me forever to detangle without losing any hair. I'll have to look more into products that tame it better because the stuff i use now isn't working for my natural texture.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Sep 28, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> It's been a while since I checked in, admittedly over the past 2 weeks I've gotten very lazy with my hair.  I mean, I have been washing, co washing, and DCing but after that all I've been doing is wet bunning.  It's funny I'm really liking it, it's so easy.  On the weekend I wash, condish, DC add my leave ins and seal with Vatika, then I pull it back in a poney twist the end and throw on a cap.
> 
> Last week I started using Giovanni Deep Moisture and I really like it, brought the K Pak also and I've been alternating.  I didn't even realize that I was 9 wks post until today when I looked back at my calendar.  I'm going to attempt to keep up with this Regi until 10/26 which will make me 13wks and I'll apply a fresh relaxer for my birthday on 10/31.  Fingers crossed.


Hi Bign!!!!!! glad everything has been okay for you. I could say the same about the lazy part. I do think it has helped though. I haven't manipulated my hair much, just doing my regular washes and moisturizing and sealing, and my hair has really thanked me for it.


----------



## 25Nona (Sep 28, 2008)

It's so good reading through the treads and seeing that all my girls are progressing.  I just caught up on this one and was on the boards and joined the BSL in 12/09 challenge, I think I can do it.  

Well I'm going to get diligent on my posting again and I'll be getting back on track with the boards again.  In judging my progress so far I'm about an inch or so away from claiming APL which is my goal for this year.


----------



## simplyme1985 (Sep 29, 2008)

OKAY so i have to vent, Well a few months back I decided to go back to a relaxer from being natural. And I did the deed on saturday. Anyway the stylist (if you can call her that) told me to come in at 7 am. Mind you I hate being late so I was there at 7 on the dot why did the woman not start on my hair until 8:30! secondly she burned the heck out of my scalp and then proceeded to not to deep condition my hair after the relaxer! then put a hot iron through my hair like i couldn't feel the over processed ends and to boot a portion of my hair is over processed why the other half is UNDER PROCESSED! I was so angry I could cry. so its monday how do i rectify this mess that I got myself into? Do i do a deep condition what do I do next?!!! Please help!!


----------



## vanita (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey all! So I havent posted in a while, but I just wanted to inform you that I have BCed as of MONDAY!! I'm lovin it sooo much!! Just ass soon as I email the prictures from my phone, Ill be able to upload them!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 1, 2008)

vanita said:


> Hey all! So I havent posted in a while, but I just wanted to inform you that I have BCed as of MONDAY!! I'm lovin it sooo much!! Just ass soon as I email the prictures from my phone, Ill be able to upload them!


 
Congrats!!!! i can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 1, 2008)

simplyme1985 said:


> OKAY so i have to vent, Well a few months back I decided to go back to a relaxer from being natural. And I did the deed on saturday. Anyway the stylist (if you can call her that) told me to come in at 7 am. Mind you I hate being late so I was there at 7 on the dot why did the woman not start on my hair until 8:30! secondly she burned the heck out of my scalp and then proceeded to not to deep condition my hair after the relaxer! then put a hot iron through my hair like i couldn't feel the over processed ends and to boot a portion of my hair is over processed why the other half is UNDER PROCESSED! I was so angry I could cry. so its monday how do i rectify this mess that I got myself into? Do i do a deep condition what do I do next?!!! Please help!!


 
I am so sorry to hear that!!!!!!! I would definitely do a a protein treatment, to build the strength back up in your hair, then i would do a really good dc with heat. Give your hair lots of moisture and baby it.


----------



## 1CocoaTexan (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello, I'd like to know where can I find the original newbie page?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 4, 2008)

1CocoaTexan said:


> Hello, I'd like to know where can I find the original newbie page?


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=194209

here u go!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi ladies i am finally updating after missing September. As far as my regi goes, i have been continuing use of my Ayurveda. i love love love it. Some new things i have been using are Silk Elements silken child, Herbal Essence LTR, Cantu Olive Oil, and Aphogee 2 min recon. i really do enjoy these products and they have made my newgrowth a lot easier to handle. 

So here are my update pic for this month, i suck at taking my own pics. I am entering my 9th week post relaxer and i haven't had the urge to relax yet.  I think i am going to officially claim APL. What do you ladies think?


----------



## 25Nona (Oct 6, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> Hi ladies i am finally updating after missing September. As far as my regi goes, i have been continuing use of my Ayurveda. i love love love it. Some new things i have been using are Silk Elements silken child, Herbal Essence LTR, Cantu Olive Oil, and Aphogee 2 min recon. i really do enjoy these products and they have made my newgrowth a lot easier to handle.
> 
> So here are my update pic for this month, i suck at taking my own pics. I am entering my 9th week post relaxer and i haven't had the urge to relax yet. I think i am going to officially claim APL. What do you ladies think?


 
Girl your progress with your hair is coming along nicely. 
CONGRATULATIONS!!! on making it to APL.  



I hope to be there soon myself, I'm trying to stretch to 10/21 and will post my update pic then.


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 6, 2008)

My update for October... I am officially 6 months post relaxer! YAY!  I have about 3 inches of NG and managing my transition through braidouts and rollersets...

Here is a pic of my NG...HAHAHA All in all, I am happy so far with my transition and may continue to transition my hair back out to full APL instead of contemplating a BC at 18 months...

Also, my hair is wierd. It does not do what one would expect it to do...  It's not curly, it's more wavy and coarse. It gets real thick, but bc it's not terribly curly (won't do ringlets), it is easy to straighten and doesn't have a whole lotta shrinkage.  Pic is airdried hair (pulled back into a pony) with no product on NG.  Again, I just have to appreciate my hair for what it is...I do love the strength and thickness and the coarsness of it will hold curls like no other...so again, I am pleased


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 6, 2008)

another NG pic...


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 6, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> Hi Ladies!!!!!! Like Galadriel, i am having cam issues still as well. I do plan on updating at the end of the month though, God Willing.
> 
> things have been a rollercoaster for me. i have been contemplating on............ Going Natural!!!!! The overall plan is to eventually be texlaxed. I'm currently on my 7th week and i plan on doing an 11 week stretch. If I make it, then that'll let me know if i'm going natural or not. So wish me luck ladies!!!!!! And if i do make it, Then Klo, FM, Phoenixx, Galadriel and all my other natural and transitioning sisters better help me!!!!!


 
Good luck, and you know we will be here for you during your transition!!



bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> It's been a while since I checked in, admittedly over the past 2 weeks I've gotten very lazy with my hair. I mean, I have been washing, co washing, and DCing but after that all I've been doing is wet bunning. It's funny I'm really liking it, it's so easy. On the weekend I wash, condish, DC add my leave ins and seal with Vatika, then I pull it back in a poney twist the end and throw on a cap.
> 
> Last week I started using Giovanni Deep Moisture and I really like it, brought the K Pak also and I've been alternating. I didn't even realize that I was 9 wks post until today when I looked back at my calendar. I'm going to attempt to keep up with this Regi until 10/26 which will make me 13wks and I'll apply a fresh relaxer for my birthday on 10/31. Fingers crossed.


 
Good job, sis!!!  *Your hair is looking GREAT!!!*  I think you will be able to stretch to 13 weeks, no prob...hmmm....Is the Giovanni Deep Moisture a DC or leave-in?



simplyme1985 said:


> OKAY so i have to vent, Well a few months back I decided to go back to a relaxer from being natural. And I did the deed on saturday. Anyway the stylist (if you can call her that) told me to come in at 7 am. Mind you I hate being late so I was there at 7 on the dot why did the woman not start on my hair until 8:30! secondly she burned the heck out of my scalp and then proceeded to not to deep condition my hair after the relaxer! then put a hot iron through my hair like i couldn't feel the over processed ends and to boot a portion of my hair is over processed why the other half is UNDER PROCESSED! I was so angry I could cry. so its monday how do i rectify this mess that I got myself into? Do i do a deep condition what do I do next?!!! Please help!!


 
  That's just not right.  Your hair was supposed to be fresh and flowin' after your first relaxer...sorry sis.  I would do weekly DCs that have a little protein.  My hair loves ORS Rep pak and Ion Effective Care Intensive Therapy paks from Sally's.  (http://www.sallybeauty.com/hair-repair-therapy/ION22,default,pd.html)   I usually alternate with these as DCs each week.  Keep up with the moisture, moisture, moisture and I spray my hair lightly with a little aphogee green tea reconstructor before i do any kind of heat (roller set/flat iron)... http://www.sallybeauty.com/Keratin-green-tea/SBS-670574,default,pd.html  it's supposed to be activated with heat... I like it

HTH 



vanita said:


> Hey all! So I havent posted in a while, but I just wanted to inform you that I have BCed as of MONDAY!! I'm lovin it sooo much!! Just ass soon as I email the prictures from my phone, Ill be able to upload them!


 
YAY!!!  Girl, now you know we need to see some pics!!!



TaurusAngel said:


> Hi ladies i am finally updating after missing September. As far as my regi goes, i have been continuing use of my Ayurveda. i love love love it. Some new things i have been using are Silk Elements silken child, Herbal Essence LTR, Cantu Olive Oil, and Aphogee 2 min recon. i really do enjoy these products and they have made my newgrowth a lot easier to handle.
> 
> So here are my update pic for this month, i suck at taking my own pics. I am entering my 9th week post relaxer and i haven't had the urge to relax yet. I think i am going to officially claim APL. What do you ladies think?


 
I do believe you are at APL, lady!!!!   *CONGRATULATIONS!!!*


----------



## PreciousPearl (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I finally loaded some pictures. The last picture is after a 3 month stretch. I started using MT the last week in Sept. I've been experimenting with my regimen and products, but for now this is it:

Apply MT, leave in for an hour and CO-wash every 3 days with Joico moisture recovery.
DC twice a week with ORG replenishing con.
MTN leave in.
Roller set with diluted lottabody.
Saran Wrap.
Moisturized with BB oil moisturizer.
Seal with Harveda vatika frosting.
Mist in the morning with a mixture of rosewater, vegetable glycerine, and essential oils.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 6, 2008)

PreciousPearl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I finally loaded some pictures. The last picture is after a 3 month stretch. I started using MT the last week in Sept. I've been experimenting with my regimen and products, but for now this is it:
> 
> ...


 
You have a nice regi!!!!!! Your hair looks healthy. 


FindingMe said:


> Good luck, and you know we will be here for you during your transition!!
> 
> 
> I do believe you are at APL, lady!!!!  *CONGRATULATIONS!!!*


 
Thank you!!!!! I appreciate it sis. 


FindingMe said:


> My update for October... I am officially 6 months post relaxer! YAY!  I have about 3 inches of NG and managing my transition through braidouts and rollersets...
> 
> Here is a pic of my NG...HAHAHA All in all, I am happy so far with my transition and may continue to transition my hair back out to full APL instead of contemplating a BC at 18 months...
> 
> Also, my hair is wierd. It does not do what one would expect it to do... It's not curly, it's more wavy and coarse. It gets real thick, but bc it's not terribly curly (won't do ringlets), it is easy to straighten and doesn't have a whole lotta shrinkage.  Pic is airdried hair (pulled back into a pony) with no product on NG. Again, I just have to appreciate my hair for what it is...I do love the strength and thickness and the coarsness of it will hold curls like no other...so again, I am pleased


 
Congrats on hitting that 6 month mark. I can't wait until i do. Your newgrowth looks so pretty and soft!!!!!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 6, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Girl your progress with your hair is coming along nicely.
> CONGRATULATIONS!!! on making it to APL.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks!!!!!! I am sorta iffy about claiming it. I know how these ladies on here be about stuff like that  i guess i will officially claim it by December,lol.


----------



## Galadriel (Oct 6, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> Hi ladies i am finally updating after missing September. As far as my regi goes, i have been continuing use of my Ayurveda. i love love love it. Some new things i have been using are Silk Elements silken child, Herbal Essence LTR, Cantu Olive Oil, and Aphogee 2 min recon. i really do enjoy these products and they have made my newgrowth a lot easier to handle.
> 
> So here are my update pic for this month, i suck at taking my own pics. I am entering my 9th week post relaxer and i haven't had the urge to relax yet.  I think i am going to officially claim APL. What do you ladies think?



Your hair is soooo soft and beautiful! You are definitely APL!


----------



## Galadriel (Oct 6, 2008)

PreciousPearl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I finally loaded some pictures. The last picture is after a 3 month stretch. I started using MT the last week in Sept. I've been experimenting with my regimen and products, but for now this is it:
> 
> ...



Welcome, Precious!


----------



## Galadriel (Oct 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> My update for October... I am officially 6 months post relaxer! YAY!  I have about 3 inches of NG and managing my transition through braidouts and rollersets...
> 
> Here is a pic of my NG...HAHAHA All in all, I am happy so far with my transition and may continue to transition my hair back out to full APL instead of contemplating a BC at 18 months...
> 
> Also, my hair is wierd. It does not do what one would expect it to do...  It's not curly, it's more wavy and coarse. It gets real thick, but bc it's not terribly curly (won't do ringlets), it is easy to straighten and doesn't have a whole lotta shrinkage.  Pic is airdried hair (pulled back into a pony) with no product on NG.  Again, I just have to appreciate my hair for what it is...I do love the strength and thickness and the coarsness of it will hold curls like no other...so again, I am pleased



FM, you have awesome NG! My hair acts the same way. I envy the ladies with ringlets-- I just get the thick waves . You all will have to forgive me for being late with my October update . I've been so busy at work. Several teachers did not return for the school year so I'm teaching two different subjects and I'm also helping some of the seniors with college applications, etc. It's crazy .


----------



## Galadriel (Oct 6, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> It's so good reading through the treads and seeing that all my girls are progressing.  I just caught up on this one and was on the boards and joined the BSL in 12/09 challenge, I think I can do it.
> 
> Well I'm going to get diligent on my posting again and I'll be getting back on track with the boards again.  In judging my progress so far I'm about an inch or so away from claiming APL which is my goal for this year.



Yay! Then we're in the same challenge together .


----------



## Galadriel (Oct 6, 2008)

vanita said:


> Hey all! So I havent posted in a while, but I just wanted to inform you that I have BCed as of MONDAY!! I'm lovin it sooo much!! Just ass soon as I email the prictures from my phone, Ill be able to upload them!



Congrats!!!


----------



## PreciousPearl (Oct 7, 2008)

*


TaurusAngel said:



			You have a nice regi!!!!!! Your hair looks healthy.
		
Click to expand...

*


TaurusAngel said:


> Thank You.


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 7, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> FM, you have awesome NG! My hair acts the same way. *I envy the ladies with ringlets*-- *I just get the thick waves .* You all will have to forgive me for being late with my October update . I've been so busy at work. Several teachers did not return for the school year so I'm teaching two different subjects and I'm also helping some of the seniors with college applications, etc. It's crazy .


 
me, too...

me, too...


----------



## KLomax (Oct 12, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> FM, you have awesome NG! My hair acts the same way. I envy the ladies with ringlets-- I just get the thick waves . You all will have to forgive me for being late with my October update . I've been so busy at work. *Several teachers did not return for the school year so I'm teaching two different subjects and I'm also helping some of the seniors with college applications, etc*. It's crazy .


 
 Hang in there Galadriel !!! ​ 


TaurusAngel said:


> Hi ladies i am finally updating after missing September. As far as my regi goes, i have been continuing use of my Ayurveda. i love love love it. Some new things i have been using are Silk Elements silken child, Herbal Essence LTR, Cantu Olive Oil, and Aphogee 2 min recon. i really do enjoy these products and they have made my newgrowth a lot easier to handle.
> 
> So here are my update pic for this month, i suck at taking my own pics. I am entering my 9th week post relaxer and i haven't had the urge to relax yet. I think i am going to officially claim APL. What do you ladies think?


 
 APL !!! APL!!! APL!!! APL!!! ​ 


FindingMe said:


> My update for October... I am officially 6 months post relaxer! YAY!  I have about 3 inches of NG and managing my transition through braidouts and rollersets...
> 
> Here is a pic of my NG...HAHAHA All in all, I am happy so far with my transition and may continue to transition my hair back out to full APL instead of contemplating a BC at 18 months...
> 
> Also, my hair is wierd. It does not do what one would expect it to do... It's not curly, it's more wavy and coarse. It gets real thick, but bc it's not terribly curly (won't do ringlets), it is easy to straighten and doesn't have a whole lotta shrinkage.  Pic is airdried hair (pulled back into a pony) with no product on NG. Again, I just have to appreciate my hair for what it is...I do love the strength and thickness and the coarsness of it will hold curls like no other...so again, I am pleased


 

:wow::wow:FM your NG is amazing:wow::wow: ​


PreciousPearl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I finally loaded some pictures. The last picture is after a 3 month stretch. I started using MT the last week in Sept. I've been experimenting with my regimen and products, but for now this is it:
> 
> ...


 
Nice progress pics. :sweet: I am going to give the Joico Recovery Moisture a try...I am using the Joico KPak line now.


bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> It's been a while since I checked in, admittedly over the past 2 weeks I've gotten very lazy with my hair. I mean, I have been washing, co washing, and DCing but after that all I've been doing is wet bunning. It's funny I'm really liking it, it's so easy. On the weekend I wash, condish, DC add my leave ins and seal with Vatika, then I pull it back in a poney twist the end and throw on a cap.
> 
> Last week I started using Giovanni Deep Moisture and I really like it, brought the K Pak also and I've been alternating. I didn't even realize that I was 9 wks post until today when I looked back at my calendar. I'm going to attempt to keep up with this Regi until 10/26 which will make me 13wks and I'll apply a fresh relaxer for my birthday on 10/31. Fingers crossed.


 
Good Luck with the stretch :waytogo:..... I am loving the KPak right now myself.


----------



## KLomax (Oct 12, 2008)

So here's my latest :update: . I am continuing with the Joico Kpak and monthly trimming...ponytail rollerset under a bonnet dryer....this time I used NTM Silk Touch leave in for the rollerset. I like it !!!  I also sprayed my hair w/ 1/2 water & 1/2 lottabody as I rolled.






I should have left well enough alone....then I sprayed on an oil sheen spray and did a saran wrap....


----------



## LivingDoll (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey ladies! Just stopping in to say hi! I really have nothing new. I'm still bunning...I just ordered MT and hopefully it will boost my growth a little. 

Everyone is doing GREAT! Congrats on your 6 month transition FindingMe....Galadriel, hang in there with the chilluns....KLo, you JUST now using NTM Silk Touch? Glad you like it...it's a staple of mine.

Luv ALL you ladies. I'll have to keep up with this thread a little better from here on out!


----------



## hardymem (Oct 14, 2008)

Bign_17 your hair looks great, the wet bunning is working for you.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 14, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hang in there Galadriel !!! ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Klo!!!!! Your hair looks gorgeous as always.  



daephae said:


> Hey ladies! Just stopping in to say hi! I really have nothing new. I'm still bunning...I just ordered MT and hopefully it will boost my growth a little.
> 
> Everyone is doing GREAT! Congrats on your 6 month transition FindingMe....Galadriel, hang in there with the chilluns....KLo, you JUST now using NTM Silk Touch? Glad you like it...it's a staple of mine.
> 
> Luv ALL you ladies. I'll have to keep up with this thread a little better from here on out!


 

Hey Daephae!!!!! your hair  looks so nice. Keep up the good work.


----------



## pr3tty (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey Ladies

Ive mostly been in the other newbie thread but just wanted to say you ladies are doing a great job . I took out my sew in on saturday and now I have a lace front. I really have to take pics. I do not use glue or tape it fits really well I get to take it off at night tend to my hair and put it back in the morning which take less than 5 mins. Since my bad accident last month Im am going to be working really hard on getting my hair back on track. I am 5 months posts and I think I need to relax so I can see whats really going on with my hair.

I will keep everyone posted on my lace front as I will be wearing lace fronts until summer of 09

keep growing ladies​


----------



## pr3tty (Oct 14, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> Hi ladies i am finally updating after missing September. As far as my regi goes, i have been continuing use of my Ayurveda. i love love love it. Some new things i have been using are Silk Elements silken child, Herbal Essence LTR, Cantu Olive Oil, and Aphogee 2 min recon. i really do enjoy these products and they have made my newgrowth a lot easier to handle.
> 
> So here are my update pic for this month, i suck at taking my own pics. I am entering my 9th week post relaxer and i haven't had the urge to relax yet. I think i am going to officially claim APL. What do you ladies think?


 
Your hair looks so good. I would say APL also.... Congrats


----------



## Galadriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Daephae-- I'm right there with you on the bunning! I'm too darn tired to do anything so all I can manage is baggy and bun. Okay, and I will confess that one night this week I slept without my bonnet.
Klo! Your hair is gorgeous as always and it is definitely thickening up. I've got to try a saran wrap.
FM! Thanks for the encouragement. You're awesome!
Pr3tty, hang in there, and I hope the lacefront is going well. Is it easy to use and keep up with? Let us know!
Bign! You'll definitely hit APL this year!
Taurus--once again, congrats on being APL. You're definitely a hair inspiration for me (as well as Klo and FM among others ).
If there's anyone I've missed, please forgive me, I just got in from a night class and I had less than 4 hours of sleep--
Okay, I'm going to bed now. Take care ladies and stay safe!


----------



## KLomax (Oct 15, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey ladies! Just stopping in to say hi! I really have nothing new. I'm still bunning...I just ordered MT and hopefully it will boost my growth a little.
> 
> Everyone is doing GREAT! Congrats on your 6 month transition FindingMe....Galadriel, hang in there with the chilluns...*.KLo, you JUST now using NTM Silk Touch*? Glad you like it...it's a staple of mine.
> 
> Luv ALL you ladies. I'll have to keep up with this thread a little better from here on out!


 

Hey Daephae
This is the 1st time I used it for a rollerset     . It really made my hair feel smooth. I'm going to stick with it for awhile.


----------



## pr3tty (Oct 15, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Daephae-- I'm right there with you on the bunning! I'm too darn tired to do anything so all I can manage is baggy and bun. Okay, and I will confess that one night this week I slept without my bonnet.
> Klo! Your hair is gorgeous as always and it is definitely thickening up. I've got to try a saran wrap.
> FM! Thanks for the encouragement. You're awesome!
> Pr3tty, hang in there, and I hope the lacefront is going well. Is it easy to use and keep up with? Let us know!
> ...


 

It is very easy for me. In the morning its 5 mins all I have to do is put it on like a reg. wig I dont have to glue tape or anything its flawless and everyone loves it I have the big curls and its beautiful best of all i can take it out everyday and treat my hair


----------



## pr3tty (Oct 15, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hey ladies! Just stopping in to say hi! I really have nothing new. I'm still bunning...I just ordered MT and hopefully it will boost my growth a little.
> 
> Everyone is doing GREAT! Congrats on your 6 month transition FindingMe....Galadriel, hang in there with the chilluns....KLo, you JUST now using NTM Silk Touch? Glad you like it...it's a staple of mine.
> 
> Luv ALL you ladies. I'll have to keep up with this thread a little better from here on out!


 

 Daephae your hair is coming along so well ur r doing a great job and lil Daephae's hair is so thick and very pretty. I wanna trade


----------



## pr3tty (Oct 15, 2008)

Klo ur hair is just way too pretty


----------



## KLomax (Oct 16, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> It is very easy for me. In the morning its 5 mins all I have to do is put it on like a reg. wig I dont have to glue tape or anything its flawless and everyone loves it I have the big curls and its beautiful best of all i can take it out everyday and treat my hair


 
Good luck with the lace front Pr3tty . You have to post pics...I wanna see   Have you considered the UPA (?) clip that Daephae is wearing...I think she baggies her hair when she wears it...and it looks very pretty!!


----------



## LivingDoll (Oct 16, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Daephae your hair is coming along so well ur r doing a great job and lil Daephae's hair is so thick and very pretty. I wanna trade


 
Thanks! Pr3tty, your hair is doing great too! You've come so far since you started!  You look like your at about APL...



KLomax said:


> Good luck with the lace front Pr3tty . You have to post pics...I wanna see  Have you considered the UPA (?) clip that Daephae is wearing...I think she baggies her hair when she wears it...and it looks very pretty!!


 
Thanks KLo, yup...I alternate between the UPA Clip and a Phony Bun. I've gotten some substantial growth by low manipulation and bunning.


----------



## Morenita (Oct 20, 2008)

I have been MIA big time, but not slacking completely.... I picked up some new products that I love, one being the Mixed Chicks that FM recommended and let me tell you, I fell in love with it the first time that I used it! I really need to post an update. I haven't even taken any pics lately :/ Well, I'm glad that all of you haven't fell off the boat like I have lol. Looking good ladies 

FM: Do you still use Ojon? I keep talking myself out of buying it...but my hair needs moisture. The only way I can seem to keep it moisturized enough is to cowash every day now, gah!


----------



## 25Nona (Oct 21, 2008)

How is my girls doing, I know it's been a while.  

My updated pic is in my siggy!  I'm so happy after looking at my starting pic and seeing where I am now I really proud of myself.  I have been lazy lately, I relaxed my hair on Sunday after a 13wk stretch, I would say that last 5 weeks of the stretch I spent in a bun, I would co-wash with VO5 2 - 3 times a week, DC two times a week, and keep my hair moist.  Now that I have a fresh relaxer I'll prob wear my hair down until I'm about 4-5 weeks post then go back to what I was doing with the wet bunning.

I miss you guys, but admittingly my motivation for being on the site the way that I was before has peaked.  I still visit regularly, but I do more lurking than anything.


----------



## Morenita (Oct 21, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> How is my girls doing, I know it's been a while.
> 
> My updated pic is in my siggy!  I'm so happy after looking at my starting pic and seeing where I am now I really proud of myself.  I have been lazy lately, I relaxed my hair on Sunday after a 13wk stretch, I would say that last 5 weeks of the stretch I spent in a bun, I would co-wash with VO5 2 - 3 times a week, DC two times a week, and keep my hair moist.  Now that I have a fresh relaxer I'll prob wear my hair down until I'm about 4-5 weeks post then go back to what I was doing with the wet bunning.
> 
> I miss you guys, but admittingly my motivation for being on the site the way that I was before has peaked.  I still visit regularly, but I do more lurking than anything.



Bign, your hair looks really good  That uneven spot on the bottom has almost filled completely in. If I didn't see your comparison pic, I don't think that I would have even noticed  

I feel you on the motivation peaking thing. I still try to care for my hair, but I don't visit nearly as often as I used to, and I completely stopped posting. I will get back on the ball though. I may not be as active as some of the ladies on here with 1000+ posts, but dang on it, I WILL have hair to my waist (stretched) someday, and I'm not relaxing ever again! (I hope )


----------



## KLomax (Oct 21, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> How is my girls doing, I know it's been a while.
> 
> My updated pic is in my siggy! I'm so happy after looking at my starting pic and seeing where I am now I really proud of myself. I have been lazy lately, I relaxed my hair on Sunday after a 13wk stretch, I would say that last 5 weeks of the stretch I spent in a bun, I would co-wash with VO5 2 - 3 times a week, DC two times a week, and keep my hair moist. Now that I have a fresh relaxer I'll prob wear my hair down until I'm about 4-5 weeks post then go back to what I was doing with the wet bunning.
> 
> I miss you guys, but admittingly my motivation for being on the site the way that I was before has peaked. I still visit regularly, but I do more lurking than anything.


 
Looking Good Bign 

The bunning is working for you !!!  Nice progress. I'm caught up (politically speaking) right now ... I swear I can hardly tear myself away....Hopefully my hair is still growing during the general election.


----------



## 25Nona (Oct 22, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Looking Good Bign
> 
> The bunning is working for you !!!  Nice progress. I'm caught up (politically speaking) right now ... I swear I can hardly tear myself away....Hopefully my hair is still growing during the general election.


 
Thanks so much girls,  I'm trying, there has been some hurdles to cross along the way.  But I could not have come this far without you guys' help, you've been here listening to my woos and providing counsel and I thank you all for that .  

Morenita and Klo, your hair is always beautiful and always has me :notworthy


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 24, 2008)

hi ladies!!!! Bign, your hair looks so nice and thick, Keep up the good work. Klo, your hair looks nice as always. Hi Morenita!!!! I just love your avy pic.


----------



## pr3tty (Oct 27, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Good luck with the lace front Pr3tty . You have to post pics...I wanna see  Have you considered the UPA (?) clip that Daephae is wearing...I think she baggies her hair when she wears it...and it looks very pretty!!


 

I am going to llok into those after my relaxer this saturday. I just have such a huge forehead lol..... But I will work something out. I will post pics over the weekend


----------



## pr3tty (Oct 27, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> How is my girls doing, I know it's been a while.
> 
> My updated pic is in my siggy! I'm so happy after looking at my starting pic and seeing where I am now I really proud of myself. I have been lazy lately, I relaxed my hair on Sunday after a 13wk stretch, I would say that last 5 weeks of the stretch I spent in a bun, I would co-wash with VO5 2 - 3 times a week, DC two times a week, and keep my hair moist. Now that I have a fresh relaxer I'll prob wear my hair down until I'm about 4-5 weeks post then go back to what I was doing with the wet bunning.
> 
> I miss you guys, but admittingly my motivation for being on the site the way that I was before has peaked. I still visit regularly, but I do more lurking than anything.


 

Girl whatever ur doing its working just pretty


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Oct 28, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I am going to llok into those after my relaxer this saturday. I just have such a huge forehead lol..... But I will work something out. I will post pics over the weekend


 



I just wanted to tell u that you have made great progress...keep up the good work


----------



## Morenita (Oct 28, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Thanks so much girls,  I'm trying, there has been some hurdles to cross along the way.  But I could not have come this far without you guys' help, you've been here listening to my woos and providing counsel and I thank you all for that .
> 
> Morenita and Klo, your hair is always beautiful and always has me :notworthy





TaurusAngel said:


> hi ladies!!!! Bign, your hair looks so nice and thick, Keep up the good work. Klo, your hair looks nice as always. Hi Morenita!!!! I just love your avy pic.



Aww! Thanks ladies! That made me smile.  I feel so bummed out sometimes since I'm transitioning and all, I can't really enjoy my hair like I really want to. I keep kicking myself for not sticking with my original transition 2 years ago. I got to about 6 months post and since I hadn't found LHCF or any other board for that matter, I caved and relaxed b/c I didn't know how to deal with the awful tangling.

My avy was my birthday pic.  I thought I'd treat myself and straighten it and wear it down. It was so hot that day the curls ended up falling eventually though, but I enjoyed it for as long as I could 

I promise I will take lots of pics for the November update  I think I'll do a rollerset for Halloween.  :flyingwit


----------



## pr3tty (Oct 31, 2008)

patiencevirtue said:


> I just wanted to tell u that you have made great progress...keep up the good work


 
Thanks girl but I have to say ur progress is amazing


----------



## Solitude (Oct 31, 2008)

I thought I joined this challenge back in July when I joined LHCF.....funny, I even have it listed w/ my challenges! Anyhow, I am so happy with the progress that I've made since joining. My only goal was full/ healthy SL & I will definitely make that by the end of Dec judging from my progress pics. Happy hair growing, ladies!


----------



## Morenita (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, it's been a while since I posted pics, so here's my official November update pic  This was just a lazy braidout. I put my hair in a low braid and took it out a day later. I'm not sure if I can claim MBL yet, but I know I'm past BSL. I will take a length shot soon...






Ahh I know! I just ordered some more henna. I'll take a pic after I henna my hair. This will be my first henna since I messed it up last time, but I'm not worried since I know where I went wrong before... No dang on citrus juices this time  Olive oil is all I'm using...


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 31, 2008)

^^Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Nov 1, 2008)

mizzdebbi said:


> I thought I joined this challenge back in July when I joined LHCF.....funny, I even have it listed w/ my challenges! Anyhow, I am so happy with the progress that I've made since joining. My only goal was full/ healthy SL & I will definitely make that by the end of Dec judging from my progress pics. Happy hair growing, ladies!


 

Happy growing to you. Your hair is so pretty!


Morenita said:


> Ok, it's been a while since I posted pics, so here's my official November update pic  This was just a lazy braidout. I put my hair in a low braid and took it out a day later. I'm not sure if I can claim MBL yet, but I know I'm past BSL. I will take a length shot soon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I love your hair!!!!! Its so pretty Morenita.


----------



## Morenita (Nov 1, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> ^^Your hair is beautiful!





TaurusAngel said:


> I love your hair!!!!! Its so pretty Morenita.



Thank you so much! 

Tarus your hair is lovely as well! I like your color. I'm too scared to color mine after a bad experience back in high school (which was completely my fault) erplexed


----------



## leona2025 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

I can't even remember the last time I posted here. I'm keeping up with my reggie. DCing 1 or 2 times a week although I have been through so many products. I love experimenting with new DCs. I had a issue with my relaxer. My last 3 touch-ups didn't take at all. So I decided I might need to use a Super, but after everyone said the only use regular I just switch relaxers. I'm using ORS no lye relaxer and I love it so far, but that patch of hair at my crown just never gets straight anymore.erplexedI did a red rinse on my hair and the color came out really well. I think I've passed BSL. So now I'm on the mission for MBL. I don't think I can handle anything longer than that, but well see. I've kept up with the rollersetting, but I use flexi rods now and I use them just like magnetics, but they are soft and easy to sleep in. Ok I add some pics and you can see more in my fotki.


----------



## pr3tty (Nov 1, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I can't even remember the last time I posted here. I'm keeping up with my reggie. DCing 1 or 2 times a week although I have been through so many products. I love experimenting with new DCs. I had a issue with my relaxer. My last 3 touch-ups didn't take at all. So I decided I might need to use a Super, but after everyone said the only use regular I just switch relaxers. I'm using ORS no lye relaxer and I love it so far, but that patch of hair at my crown just never gets straight anymore.erplexedI did a red rinse on my hair and the color came out really well. I think I've passed BSL. So now I'm on the mission for MBL. I don't think I can handle anything longer than that, but well see. I've kept up with the rollersetting, but I use flexi rods now and I use them just like magnetics, but they are soft and easy to sleep in. Ok I add some pics and you can see more in my fotki.


 

Wow u have made great progress. I need to be doing what ur doing bc it sure is working.


----------



## leona2025 (Nov 1, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Wow u have made great progress. I need to be doing what ur doing bc it sure is working.


 
Thanks girl. I was feeling really sad about my progress. I thought after 9 months it would be way longer, but I'm learning to love it every length and it is so much healthier.


----------



## 25Nona (Nov 1, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I can't even remember the last time I posted here. I'm keeping up with my reggie. DCing 1 or 2 times a week although I have been through so many products. I love experimenting with new DCs. I had a issue with my relaxer. My last 3 touch-ups didn't take at all. So I decided I might need to use a Super, but after everyone said the only use regular I just switch relaxers. I'm using ORS no lye relaxer and I love it so far, but that patch of hair at my crown just never gets straight anymore.erplexedI did a red rinse on my hair and the color came out really well. I think I've passed BSL. So now I'm on the mission for MBL. I don't think I can handle anything longer than that, but well see. I've kept up with the rollersetting, but I use flexi rods now and I use them just like magnetics, but they are soft and easy to sleep in. Ok I add some pics and you can see more in my fotki.


 
Leona you have made some great progress, I especially can see the difference in the pic with the Tee shirt you took in Feb and and now, then your hair fell above the logo, now it is well below.  Congratulations! and good job.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Nov 2, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I can't even remember the last time I posted here. I'm keeping up with my reggie. DCing 1 or 2 times a week although I have been through so many products. I love experimenting with new DCs. I had a issue with my relaxer. My last 3 touch-ups didn't take at all. So I decided I might need to use a Super, but after everyone said the only use regular I just switch relaxers. I'm using ORS no lye relaxer and I love it so far, but that patch of hair at my crown just never gets straight anymore.erplexedI did a red rinse on my hair and the color came out really well. I think I've passed BSL. So now I'm on the mission for MBL. I don't think I can handle anything longer than that, but well see. I've kept up with the rollersetting, but I use flexi rods now and I use them just like magnetics, but they are soft and easy to sleep in. Ok I add some pics and you can see more in my fotki.


 

You have gorgeous hair Leona!!!!! I love that color. Its really pretty.


----------



## leona2025 (Nov 2, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> You have gorgeous hair Leona!!!!! I love that color. Its really pretty.


 
Thanks. I was so scared when I purchased it. It looked really orange, but the lady said because my hair was dark I needed a bright color. I was skeptical, but she was right. I wanted to use black cherry, so I put just a little on my edges to see if it showed up, it didn't. I was bored and I even dyed the dogs tail red, lol.


----------



## pr3tty (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry I was trying to resize.... This is after my Nov 1st relaxer. I lost so much hair my hair got tangled and now my already fine hair is extra thin so I might cut my ends off.


----------



## FindingMe (Nov 3, 2008)

Ya'll, I know this is a full page post, but gotta holla at my girls!!



Morenita said:


> I have been MIA big time, but not slacking completely.... I picked up some new products that I love, one being the Mixed Chicks that FM recommended and let me tell you, I fell in love with it the first time that I used it! I really need to post an update. I haven't even taken any pics lately :/ Well, I'm glad that all of you haven't fell off the boat like I have lol. Looking good ladies
> 
> FM: Do you still use Ojon? I keep talking myself out of buying it...but my hair needs moisture. The only way I can seem to keep it moisturized enough is to cowash every day now, gah!


 
Girl!!!  Doncha love that Mixed Chicks Deep Conditioner!!!  WHEW!  I put it in my siggy to advertise for it so they will keep making it.... 

I use the OJON, but only when my hair feels like it needs a little moisture.  Since I've been on the forum, I have found ways to keep the moisture in my hair and I haven't been using it as much as I was when I first joined the forum.  But, again,  I do use the Restorative every now and again...



bign__17 said:


> *How is my girls doing, I know it's been a while.*
> 
> My updated pic is in my siggy! I'm so happy after looking at my starting pic and seeing where I am now I really proud of myself. I have been lazy lately, I relaxed my hair on Sunday after a 13wk stretch, I would say that last 5 weeks of the stretch I spent in a bun, I would co-wash with VO5 2 - 3 times a week, DC two times a week, and keep my hair moist. Now that I have a fresh relaxer I'll prob wear my hair down until I'm about 4-5 weeks post then go back to what I was doing with the wet bunning.
> 
> *I miss you guys, but admittingly my motivation for being on the site the way that I was before has peaked.* I still visit regularly, but I do more lurking than anything.


 
I feel the same way!!!   I've been caught up in the political forum now, but still get on pretty much every day, but again, most of my posts are there...

GIRL, your hair is WONDERFUL!!!  I agree with Morenita...that spot has filled in completely!!!!  YOU BETTER WORK IT GIRL!!!!



KLomax said:


> Looking Good Bign
> 
> The bunning is working for you !!!  Nice progress. I'm caught up (politically speaking) right now ... I swear I can hardly tear myself away....Hopefully my hair is still growing during the general election.


 
Klo, you need to just stop posting pics!  Or I will be over there one night to get that hair on your head....GIRL.....TOO PRETTY!



Morenita said:


> Ok, it's been a while since I posted pics, so here's my official November update pic  This was just a lazy braidout. I put my hair in a low braid and took it out a day later. *I'm not sure if I can claim MBL yet, but I know I'm past BSL.* I will take a length shot soon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*L-O-V-E-L-Y!!!!!*    HOW COME I CAN'T GET TO BSL?!?!?!?!   It's OK, though bc I am transitioning, so I plan on cutting the ends anyway.  If I can transition out to APL, I'll be fine.... I just found a trick that works for my ends, girl,  *pure shea butter* on the ends when I roll them with the perm rods for braidouts.  It keeps my ends smooth and moisturized...before with the braidouts they were dry and brittle...no more....



leona2025 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I can't even remember the last time I posted here. I'm keeping up with my reggie. DCing 1 or 2 times a week although I have been through so many products. I love experimenting with new DCs. I had a issue with my relaxer. My last 3 touch-ups didn't take at all. So I decided I might need to use a Super, but after everyone said the only use regular I just switch relaxers. I'm using ORS no lye relaxer and I love it so far, but that patch of hair at my crown just never gets straight anymore.erplexedI did a red rinse on my hair and the color came out really well. I think I've passed BSL. So now I'm on the mission for MBL. I don't think I can handle anything longer than that, but well see. I've kept up with the rollersetting, but I use flexi rods now and I use them just like magnetics, but they are soft and easy to sleep in. Ok I add some pics and you can see more in my fotki.


 
LEONA!!!!  Girl, I am *SICK* with jealousy over your hair...... *OMG!  It's GORGEOUS!!!!* It's growing so well!!!!!!  

ummm...what's your regi again?



pr3tty said:


> Sorry I was trying to resize.... This is after my Nov 1st relaxer. I lost so much hair my hair got tangled and now my already fine hair is extra thin so I might cut my ends off.


 
*DAGGGGG, pr3tty!  Your hair is about an inch or so from BSL!!!!*  

Girl, I wouldn't cut anymore than an inch (if that)...Your hair is growing so nicely...look at Bigns hair, it could fill out at the bottom very easily....It doesn't look unhealthy...I would just wait and see before I cut....


erybody's hair is growin, 'cept for mine...


----------



## pr3tty (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks FM

You're right I think I will just wait it out and not cut yet... What do I have to lose right? 

Your hair is amazing so stop it


----------



## TaurusAngel (Nov 3, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Sorry I was trying to resize.... This is after my Nov 1st relaxer. I lost so much hair my hair got tangled and now my already fine hair is extra thin so I might cut my ends off.


Very nice Pretty. Your hair has grown despite your setback. Keep up the good work!!!! Like FM said, you aren't too far from BSL.


I know its the beginning of the month so i'll try to post pics before the week is out.


----------



## pr3tty (Nov 3, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> Very nice Pretty. Your hair has grown despite your setback. Keep up the good work!!!! Like FM said, you aren't too far from BSL.
> 
> 
> I know its the beginning of the month so i'll try to post pics before the week is out.


 

Thanks girl all I need now is some thickness then ill be set


----------



## Galadriel (Nov 4, 2008)

Ladies! Here's my November update. I got rid of some of those layers I hated, as well as the see-through ends (see pic below). My  hair was a little bent because I wore an updo all day  I'm about 2 inches away from APL--again--LOL. I'm thinking about weaving it up (especially since it's been raining).


----------



## TaurusAngel (Nov 4, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Ladies! Here's my November update. I got rid of some of those layers I hated, as well as the see-through ends (see pic below). My  hair was a little bent because I wore an updo all day  I'm about 2 inches away from APL--again--LOL. I'm thinking about weaving it up (especially since it's been raining).


Very pretty Galadriel!!!!! Your ends look great


----------



## KLomax (Nov 4, 2008)

Ladies ,
I have to say since we started on this journey  the progress I am witnessing is so amazing. I am so proud of us!!!



Morenita said:


> Ok, it's been a while since I posted pics, so here's my official November update pic  This was just a lazy braidout. I put my hair in a low braid and took it out a day later. I'm not sure if I can claim MBL yet, but I know I'm past BSL. I will take a length shot soon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Morenita your hair looks so beautiful & thick . On to MBL ​


leona2025 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I can't even remember the last time I posted here. I'm keeping up with my reggie. DCing 1 or 2 times a week although I have been through so many products. I love experimenting with new DCs. I had a issue with my relaxer. My last 3 touch-ups didn't take at all. So I decided I might need to use a Super, but after everyone said the only use regular I just switch relaxers. I'm using ORS no lye relaxer and I love it so far, but that patch of hair at my crown just never gets straight anymore.erplexedI did a red rinse on my hair and the color came out really well. I think I've passed BSL. So now I'm on the mission for MBL. I don't think I can handle anything longer than that, but well see. I've kept up with the rollersetting, but I use flexi rods now and I use them just like magnetics, but they are soft and easy to sleep in. Ok I add some pics and you can see more in my fotki.


 
:wow:Amazing progress Leonia:wow: ​ 


pr3tty said:


> Sorry I was trying to resize.... This is after my Nov 1st relaxer. I lost so much hair my hair got tangled and now my already fine hair is extra thin so I might cut my ends off.


 I'm feeling ya Pr3tty ....I'm in a daily struggle w/thin & fine hair. I'm considering a monthly hardcore Aphogee for. I'm currently using the Joico Kpak protein condish weekly. With that said your hair is looking good:sweet: Keep up the good work.


Galadriel said:


> Ladies! Here's my November update. I got rid of some of those layers I hated, as well as the see-through ends (see pic below). My hair was a little bent because I wore an updo all day  I'm about 2 inches away from APL--again--LOL. I'm thinking about weaving it up (especially since it's been raining).


Galadriel,

 those ends that thickness
I:heart2:it !!!​
TaurusAngel,your hair is is looking so healthy!!!  

FM , I'm with you...I am politically exhausted and yet I cannot stop myself  . I try to read EVERYTHING  ... I try to watch EVERYTHING. Chuck Todd is my best friend....I'm obsessed with Keith Olbermann & Rachel Maddow...I know I need prayer,Xanax or sumthin'  ....I have to go now....I think I am getting weepy  ​


----------



## Morenita (Nov 4, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Ya'll, I know this is a full page post, but gotta holla at my girls!!*Girl!!!  Doncha love that Mixed Chicks Deep Conditioner!!!  WHEW!  I put it in my siggy to advertise for it so they will keep making it....*
> 
> I use the OJON, but only when my hair feels like it needs a little moisture.  Since I've been on the forum, I have found ways to keep the moisture in my hair and I haven't been using it as much as I was when I first joined the forum.  But, again,  I do use the Restorative every now and again...



LOL FM  I'm hooked! I was concerned about the cones at first, and I even started a thread/poll about cones, but after trying to go "cone free," and not even lasting a day, I'm ordering some more  I ordered some Ojon too 


FindingMe said:


> *L-O-V-E-L-Y!!!!!*    HOW COME I CAN'T GET TO BSL?!?!?!?!   It's OK, though bc I am transitioning, so I plan on cutting the ends anyway.  If I can transition out to APL, I'll be fine.... I just found a trick that works for my ends, girl,  *pure shea butter* on the ends when I roll them with the perm rods for braidouts.  It keeps my ends smooth and moisturized...before with the braidouts they were dry and brittle...no
> more....




Thank You!! And put down the scissors! Lol  Your hair is gorgeous anyway  Stop cutting and you'll be BSL in no time!!! I will look for some shea butter on my next ordering spree


----------



## Morenita (Nov 4, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Thanks girl. I was feeling really sad about my progress. I thought after 9 months it would be way longer, but I'm learning to love it every length and it is so much healthier.



Leona, your hair has gotten so long! And thick too!  



pr3tty said:


> Sorry I was trying to resize.... This is after my Nov 1st relaxer. I lost so much hair my hair got tangled and now my already fine hair is extra thin so I might cut my ends off.



I'm sorry for your setback Pr3tty, but don't let it get you down. It happens to the best of us. Lord knows my hair is *still* breaking. I think that I handle it too much. I know I keep saying this, but I'm trying out a couple of new products and techniques, hopefully something will pan out. I'm not worried about it, but I would like to see it stop sooner than later. Have you tried henna yet? That might help you get some more strength in your hair. Also when you had a problem detangling, did you use a good detangler? The PJ in me wants to push that Mixed Chicks on you that FM has in her siggy. It's a dream I tell you. I have 6 inches of new growth and that stuff has my comb and Denman gliding through my hair like I just had a fresh relaxer 



Galadriel said:


> Ladies! Here's my November update. I got rid of some of those layers I hated, as well as the see-through ends (see pic below). My  hair was a little bent because I wore an updo all day  I'm about 2 inches away from APL--again--LOL. I'm thinking about weaving it up (especially since it's been raining).



Galadriel, I LOVE your blunt ends! Your hair is !


----------



## pr3tty (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanx Morenita your hair is just really pretty....

I didnt use anything I washed and then it got all tanlged and bc my hair is so fine the whole hair just tore apart and came out while I was trying to undo the tangled hair. 

Ive never tried henna that one thing I dont understand at all I dont know where to start. Ive never got it not even a little

Im hoping my hair will grow in thicker and as it grows I will trim my thin ends little by little


----------



## pr3tty (Nov 4, 2008)

Klomax

Ive tried everything and its seems when Im making a little progress I mess it up some way. 

Have you tried henna? 

If yes did it do anything for you?


----------



## pr3tty (Nov 4, 2008)

Galadriel

Im loving the cut. Your hair is looking sooo healthy


----------



## KLomax (Nov 4, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Klomax
> 
> Ive tried everything and its seems when Im making a little progress I mess it up some way.
> 
> ...


Yes...I :heart2:Henna/ Indigo...I use them every other week. Henna makes my hair "appear" thicker...the indigo colors my hair a natural shade of black. I mix henna w/hot tap water and apply it. Here's a pic after henna/indigo.


----------



## pr3tty (Nov 4, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Yes...I :heart2:Henna/ Indigo...I use them every other week. Henna makes my hair "appear" thicker...the indigo colors my hair a natural shade of black. I mix henna w/hot tap water and apply it. Here's a pic after henna/indigo.


 

Nice....So you only add water? Where do you get the henna?


----------



## KLomax (Nov 4, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Klomax
> 
> Ive tried everything and its seems when Im making a little progress I mess it up some way.
> 
> ...


 


pr3tty said:


> Nice....So you only add water? Where do you get the henna?


 
I purchased the 5lb bag from fromnaturewithlove.com (fnwl)...there is a LHCF discount code. I think it cost about $35.00...I have been using it for over 1 year and I still have ALOT left......I mix 1/2cup w/hot water until it is the consistency of yogurt. I hope this helps!!


----------



## pr3tty (Nov 4, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I purchased the 5lb bag from fromnaturewithlove.com (fnwl)...there is a LHCF discount code. I think it cost about $35.00...I have been using it for over 1 year and I still have ALOT left......I mix 1/2cup w/hot water until it is the consistency of yogurt. I hope this helps!!


 

I will have to try this.... Is this protein? Like should I only apply it monthly? How long do you keep it on your hair? What do you do after the time is up?

I know I have wayyyy too much questions


----------



## TaurusAngel (Nov 4, 2008)

I just ordered some henna and indigo. I'm going to be asking you some questions about it Klo because i'm drying to try it.


----------



## 25Nona (Nov 4, 2008)

Howdy Girls, I'm sitting here on the edge of my seat watching the election results come in so I gravitated here because hair talk always eases my mind  .  

As already stated I'm so proud of us, we have been sticking it through, we all have had some trials and tribulations but we have been supportive of one another and holding each others hands to make it through.

FM, you've got it going on girl, with that hair  of yours transitioning and still doin the dang thang. So "what U talkin bout Willis", I'm always so  every time I look at your hair wishin and .  

Pr3tty, you know better than us, but from your pics your hair is banging. 

Klo, Taurus, and Mo you guys are always inspirations to me


----------



## KLomax (Nov 4, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I will have to try this.... Is this protein? Like should I only apply it monthly? How long do you keep it on your hair? What do you do after the time is up?
> 
> I know I have wayyyy too much questions


 
No problem Girlie ,
I use it every other week... *whispering*  but I have gray hair issues . Honestly, I do not think henna is considered a protein. In my experience it works as a hair thickener.... I am considering a monthly hard core Aphogee for strength.  I am going to  tweak my reggi after the next length check.

* WARNING* You may experience dryness so it is important to DC after the henna/indigo.  I know some members mix other things into their henna but I just use hot tap water. Some members regularly use a henna gloss(henna mixed w/conditioner).  I posted the henna thread below.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...ighlight=henna


I usually henna...sloppily rinse it out in the shower then indigo....then either 2 cw or 1 poo to remove residual henna/indigo before the DC. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## pr3tty (Nov 5, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Howdy Girls, I'm sitting here on the edge of my seat watching the election results come in so I gravitated here because hair talk always eases my mind  .
> 
> As already stated I'm so proud of us, we have been sticking it through, we all have had some trials and tribulations but we have been supportive of one another and holding each others hands to make it through.
> 
> ...


 



Thanks.....Your hair is whats making me not cut Im hoping it will grow in... Did u trim? what did u do to get the hair to catch up?


----------



## pr3tty (Nov 5, 2008)

KLomax said:


> No problem Girlie ,
> I use it every other week... *whispering* but I have gray hair issues . Honestly, I do not think henna is considered a protein. In my experience it works as a hair thickener.... I am considering a monthly hard core Aphogee for strength. I am going to tweak my reggi after the next length check.
> 
> *WARNING* You may experience dryness so it is important to DC after the henna/indigo. I know some members mix other things into their henna but I just use hot tap water. Some members regularly use a henna gloss(henna mixed w/conditioner). I posted the henna thread below.
> ...


 

Cool I will have to try this


----------



## pr3tty (Nov 8, 2008)

So I know Ive been going on and on about how much damage Ive done to my hair while detangling and its hard to realize just how bad it really is 

Well here is a pic of the damage......


----------



## 25Nona (Nov 9, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> So I know Ive been going on and on about how much damage Ive done to my hair while Detangling and its hard to realize just how bad it really is
> 
> Well here is a pic of the damage......


 
Hi Pr3tty, can I recommend something to you that has really been working wonders for me.  After I'm about 5 wks post my hair tangles like nobody's business when I wash, and there are 3 things that I have done that have helped me tremendously......(1) When I started the board I would wash my hair in the sink and all that tossing of my hair just called out for tangles but now despite my low water pressure I wash my hair in the shower and that avoids the tossing back and forth (2) The other thing I do is put my hair in big braids to wash 4 - 6 of them and fasten them with tiny clips at the end (because if you don't they will come a lose from the conditioner), this was a tip I picked up from the board.  At first it seemed a little awkward but the more you do it you will get use to it.  I felt like my hair wasn't getting clean, but then I realized that I wash it twice a week so how dirty could it be.  With that braids you hair isn't agitated while washing or conditioning so it doesn't tangle.  When I'm done in the shower and ready to roller set or bun (which is the third thing I've been doing wet bunning), I take each braid out apply my leave in style.  I do 6 braids when I roller set 3 in the front, and 3 in the back they are sectioned in the same pattern in which I roll so I take them out one at a time, saturate the hair with water and apply my leave in and roll that section.  When I wet bun I do 4.  

As far as my broken section, it's still there a little little bit but since my hair is crowning it's easily hidden, back in May I did a pretty good trim and now I just dust every so often.

I wish you so much luck, I know how you feel believe me, but you will get to where you want to be, it will take time, care and patience, but you can do it.  That I know because what I listed above takes longer to do but after looking at where I started and where I am now it is definitely worth it.


----------



## pr3tty (Nov 9, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Hi Pr3tty, can I recommend something to you that has really been working wonders for me. After I'm about 5 wks post my hair tangles like nobody's business when I wash, and there are 3 things that I have done that have helped me tremendously......(1) When I started the board I would wash my hair in the sink and all that tossing of my hair just called out for tangles but now despite my low water pressure I wash my hair in the shower and that avoids the tossing back and forth (2) The other thing I do is put my hair in big braids to wash 4 - 6 of them and fasten them with tiny clips at the end (because if you don't they will come a lose from the conditioner), this was a tip I picked up from the board. At first it seemed a little awkward but the more you do it you will get use to it. I felt like my hair wasn't getting clean, but then I realized that I wash it twice a week so how dirty could it be. With that braids you hair isn't agitated while washing or conditioning so it doesn't tangle. When I'm done in the shower and ready to roller set or bun (which is the third thing I've been doing wet bunning), I take each braid out apply my leave in style. I do 6 braids when I roller set 3 in the front, and 3 in the back they are sectioned in the same pattern in which I roll so I take them out one at a time, saturate the hair with water and apply my leave in and roll that section. When I wet bun I do 4.
> 
> As far as my broken section, it's still there a little little bit but since my hair is crowning it's easily hidden, back in May I did a pretty good trim and now I just dust every so often.
> 
> I wish you so much luck, I know how you feel believe me, but you will get to where you want to be, it will take time, care and patience, but you can do it. That I know because what I listed above takes longer to do but after looking at where I started and where I am now it is definitely worth it.


 
Thank you so much.... You taking the time out to explain all this means more to me than you will ever know. Im so happy we have this little circle.... What would I do without you ladies


----------



## RecipeBABY (Nov 9, 2008)

why i didnt know about this.. welp looking forward to the new newbie challenge.. smh


----------



## TaurusAngel (Nov 11, 2008)

Here are my updates for November. I'll start off by saying that i relaxed and ended my thoughts on transitioning. I'm happy that i did. I'm currently on my third week post relaxer. I was about to post pics yesterday but looked at my hair and i was really not pleased. My ends were uneven and so i got my mom to do a trim. The trim ended up being a cut,lol, but i was pleased. I am no longer APL but my hair looks much healthier. 

Hair before cut





Hair after cut


----------



## pr3tty (Nov 11, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> Here are my updates for November. I'll start off by saying that i relaxed and ended my thoughts on transitioning. I'm happy that i did. I'm currently on my third week post relaxer. I was about to post pics yesterday but looked at my hair and i was really not pleased. My ends were uneven and so i got my mom to do a trim. The trim ended up being a cut,lol, but i was pleased. I am no longer APL but my hair looks much healthier.
> 
> Hair before cut
> 
> ...


 

It really does... Its very pretty and looks very healthy


----------



## Galadriel (Nov 12, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> Here are my updates for November. I'll start off by saying that i relaxed and ended my thoughts on transitioning. I'm happy that i did. I'm currently on my third week post relaxer. I was about to post pics yesterday but looked at my hair and i was really not pleased. My ends were uneven and so i got my mom to do a trim. The trim ended up being a cut,lol, but i was pleased. I am no longer APL but my hair looks much healthier.
> 
> Hair before cut
> 
> ...



Good for you! We're right in the same boat then . We'll get back to APL soon.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Nov 12, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Good for you! We're right in the same boat then . We'll get back to APL soon.


Hopefully girl. I am liking this cut though. Its really nice and those dang ends aren't in  the way. My hair feels really nice.


----------



## 25Nona (Nov 13, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> Here are my updates for November. I'll start off by saying that i relaxed and ended my thoughts on transitioning. I'm happy that i did. I'm currently on my third week post relaxer. I was about to post pics yesterday but looked at my hair and i was really not pleased. My ends were uneven and so i got my mom to do a trim. The trim ended up being a cut,lol, but i was pleased. I am no longer APL but my hair looks much healthier.
> 
> Hair before cut
> 
> ...


 
Wow the trim did make a difference, your hair looks really thick and healthy.


----------



## KLomax (Nov 26, 2008)

[



TaurusAngel said:


> I just ordered some henna and indigo. I'm going to be asking you some questions about it Klo because i'm drying to try it.


 
No, problem !!! 



TaurusAngel said:


> Here are my updates for November. I'll start off by saying that i relaxed and ended my thoughts on transitioning. I'm happy that i did. I'm currently on my third week post relaxer. I was about to post pics yesterday but looked at my hair and i was really not pleased. My ends were uneven and so i got my mom to do a trim. The trim ended up being a cut,lol, but i was pleased. I am no longer APL but my hair looks much healthier.
> 
> Hair before cut
> 
> ...


 :heart2::heart2:Lovely :heart2::heart2:


----------



## KLomax (Nov 26, 2008)

8/18/08                                            11/26/08

Here are comparison photos since I started using the Joico K-Pak line. My hair is flatter in the 2nd photo. (I used too much product). Anyway. I think I am MBL. I am going to add a monthly Aphogee for a while and see how my hair responds.


----------



## Galadriel (Nov 27, 2008)

KLomax said:


> 8/18/08                                            11/26/08
> 
> Here are comparison photos since I started using the Joico K-Pak line. My hair is flatter in the 2nd photo. (I used too much product). Anyway. I think I am MBL. I am going to add a monthly Aphogee for a while and see how my hair responds.



Congrats, Klo! Your hair is looking lovely .


----------



## TaurusAngel (Nov 27, 2008)

KLomax said:


> 8/18/08 11/26/08
> 
> Here are comparison photos since I started using the Joico K-Pak line. My hair is flatter in the 2nd photo. (I used too much product). Anyway. I think I am MBL. I am going to add a monthly Aphogee for a while and see how my hair responds.


You look like you're WSL Klo!!!! Your hair is lovely as always.  Which Aphogee product will you be using? I really like the 2 min recon and 2 step protein.


----------



## KLomax (Nov 27, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> You look like you're WSL Klo!!!! Your hair is lovely as always.  Which Aphogee product will you be using? I really like the 2 min recon and 2 step protein.


Thanks TA...I am adding the hardcore Aphogee 1x per month for the next 3 months...I previosly used the Kpak DPR weekly(2-5 min). I will continue to use Kpak on the weeks when I don't Aphogee. I really think it helped me retain length!!! 

I don't know about WSL ...next time I take pics I will use a tape measure or something around my waist.   

I started a blog to try and track my progress. I have never blogged before so I hope they cut a sista some slack!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 2, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Ladies! Here's my November update. I got rid of some of those layers I hated, as well as the see-through ends (see pic below). My hair was a little bent because I wore an updo all day  I'm about 2 inches away from APL--again--LOL. I'm thinking about weaving it up (especially since it's been raining).


 
OKKKK, I know I'm a month late, but how did I miss this?!!?  *YOUR HAIR IS SOOOO PRETTY!!! * If I weren't so attached to my meager length, I would cut off to about shoulder length and have some really thick, healthy looking hair like yours...but I'm too chicken.  I feel luxurious with the longer hair...



KLomax said:


> Yes...I :heart2:Henna/ Indigo...I use them every other week. Henna makes my hair "appear" thicker...the indigo colors my hair a natural shade of black. I mix henna w/hot tap water and apply it. Here's a pic after henna/indigo.


 
Ummm, I have some henna and indigo, I have in the closet and I need to go ahead and take care of these roots...Did you mix 50/50?  Did you let the henna sit overnight and then mix the indigo in right before you were about to put in on?  Or did you just mix the henna with indigo and then the water?



bign__17 said:


> Howdy Girls, I'm sitting here on the edge of my seat watching the election results come in so I gravitated here because hair talk always eases my mind  .
> 
> As already stated I'm so proud of us, we have been sticking it through, we all have had some trials and tribulations but we have been supportive of one another and holding each others hands to make it through.
> 
> ...


 
Girl, thanks for the sweet words.  I just feel like pr3tty, like it's kinda thin on the ends.  Most people can't tell, but it's thin for my hair.  I know it's due to my transition....I will try and henna tomorrow and roller set and wrap to get a length shot for the Dec update....



TaurusAngel said:


> Here are my updates for November. I'll start off by saying that i relaxed and ended my thoughts on transitioning. I'm happy that i did. I'm currently on my third week post relaxer. I was about to post pics yesterday but looked at my hair and i was really not pleased. My ends were uneven and so i got my mom to do a trim. The trim ended up being a cut,lol, but i was pleased. I am no longer APL but my hair looks much healthier.
> 
> Hair before cut
> 
> ...


 
*WOW!!!*  Girl, your hair is the bizz-ness after that cut!!!  SOOO pretty!  That color is just hawt!



KLomax said:


> 8/18/08 11/26/08
> 
> Here are comparison photos since I started using the Joico K-Pak line. My hair is flatter in the 2nd photo. (I used too much product). Anyway. I think I am MBL. I am going to add a monthly Aphogee for a while and see how my hair responds.


 
:notworthyI done told you, Klo to stop posting those pics, before I roll over and snip some off while you sleep....  watch your back!  Girl.  Your hair is soooo pretty.  

Much love to my newbie sisters!!! :blowkiss:


----------



## Morenita (Dec 2, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> So I know Ive been going on and on about how much damage Ive done to my hair while detangling and its hard to realize just how bad it really is
> 
> Well here is a pic of the damage......



Pr33ty, I'm so sorry to hear that you're having issues. I too have problems being too rough with my hair when detangling. It can get frustrating, especially when you're impatient like me. What has helped me, is also similar tips to what Bign wrote. I too section my hair into 4 parts. Instead of using clips, I just do bantu knots and secure with elastics though. I also wash in the shower like she does. The downward motion REALLY helps. I even take a shower twice if I need to deep condition, or just leave it in overnight so I can shower the next morning. The one time I used the sink recently, I literally pretended like it was a shampoo bowl and bent over backwards. Not doing that again though...my aching back lol 

In addition, the right products can REALLY REALLY make a big difference. I've done a bit of trial and error and a LOT of research. So far, I've found 3 really great detanglers that work for me, and maybe will work for you as well 1.) Have to thank FM for this one, but Mixed Chicks Deep conditioner is da bomb! It has silicones though. 2.) Curl Junkie Hibiscus and Banana...this is my to die for new staple deep conditioner. I've been edging toward a silicone free regimen (except when wearing my hair straight, b/c then I use Sabino Moisture Block). This stuff is made of gold. It detangles like it has cones, but is cone free!!! It's the bananas I think. And it smells sooo yummy! Makes me want to eat it!  3.) My staple leave-in, which also doubles as a moisturizer Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee; it's by Qhemet Biologics and I can't stress enough how great it is. It smells like cocoa and chocolate! I like it so much because when I go to put moisturizer in my hair, all of my detangling efforts are out the door because my hair gets re-tangled as I put the stuff in. This product helps minimize the tangles as I moisturize. I hope this helps you some sweetie. Hang in there and remember that we're here to support you! 



RecipeBABY said:


> why i didnt know about this.. welp looking forward to the new newbie challenge.. smh



 and  !!!



TaurusAngel said:


> Here are my updates for November. I'll start off by saying that i relaxed and ended my thoughts on transitioning. I'm happy that i did. I'm currently on my third week post relaxer. I was about to post pics yesterday but looked at my hair and i was really not pleased. My ends were uneven and so i got my mom to do a trim. The trim ended up being a cut,lol, but i was pleased. I am no longer APL but my hair looks much healthier.
> 
> Hair before cut
> 
> ...



Taurus, your hair looks great! The decision to trim was a good one. I hate straggly ends too  I'm also positive that your decision to relax was the right one for you and your hair. It will look beautiful no matter what you do as long as you continue your healthy hair efforts  Don't regret it in the future if you ever decide to transition again.



KLomax said:


> 8/18/08 11/26/08
> 
> Here are comparison photos since I started using the Joico K-Pak line. My hair is flatter in the 2nd photo. (I used too much product). Anyway. I think I am MBL. I am going to add a monthly Aphogee for a while and see how my hair responds.



Klo, your hair looks WL. I'll  if it isn't lol... BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Morenita (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok ladies. here's my December pics. I straightened with my maxi-glide and did a 1-inch trim, my ends really needed it...So, I'm not as close to MBL as I thought anymore. I'm guessing bottom of BSL. Left: Before, Right: After.









And look at all of this new growth! I can't wait to chop lol. But don't worry, I'm attached to my length so it won't be happening for like 2 years (I think)


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 3, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Pr33ty, I'm so sorry to hear that you're having issues. I too have problems being too rough with my hair when detangling. It can get frustrating, especially when you're impatient like me. What has helped me, is also similar tips to what Bign wrote. I too section my hair into 4 parts. Instead of using clips, I just do bantu knots and secure with elastics though. I also wash in the shower like she does. The downward motion REALLY helps. I even take a shower twice if I need to deep condition, or just leave it in overnight so I can shower the next morning. The one time I used the sink recently, I literally pretended like it was a shampoo bowl and bent over backwards. Not doing that again though...my aching back lol
> 
> In addition, the right products can REALLY REALLY make a big difference. I've done a bit of trial and error and a LOT of research. So far, I've found 3 really great detanglers that work for me, and maybe will work for you as well 1.) Have to thank FM for this one, but Mixed Chicks Deep conditioner is da bomb! It has silicones though. 2.) Curl Junkie Hibiscus and Banana...this is my to die for new staple deep conditioner. I've been edging toward a silicone free regimen (except when wearing my hair straight, b/c then I use Sabino Moisture Block). This stuff is made of gold. It detangles like it has cones, but is cone free!!! It's the bananas I think. And it smells sooo yummy! Makes me want to eat it!  3.) My staple leave-in, which also doubles as a moisturizer Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee; it's by Qhemet Biologics and I can't stress enough how great it is. It smells like cocoa and chocolate! I like it so much because when I go to put moisturizer in my hair, all of my detangling efforts are out the door because my hair gets re-tangled as I put the stuff in. This product helps minimize the tangles as I moisturize. I hope this helps you some sweetie. Hang in there and remember that we're here to support you!
> 
> ...


 


Morenita said:


> Ok ladies. here's my December pics. I straightened with my maxi-glide and did a 1-inch trim, my ends really needed it...So, I'm not as close to MBL as I thought anymore. I'm guessing bottom of BSL. Left: Before, Right: After.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:wow:  :wow:O-M-G!!!
*Your-hair-is-off-the-chain!!!  Girl, *
*I'm not worthy, I thought we were right in there together, but I just need to go on and bow down to the master...*...that's all ...


----------



## pr3tty (Dec 3, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Ok ladies. here's my December pics. I straightened with my maxi-glide and did a 1-inch trim, my ends really needed it...So, I'm not as close to MBL as I thought anymore. I'm guessing bottom of BSL. Left: Before, Right: After.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Girl your hair is just hot and those NG are looking sooo soft... I luv it... Im gonna have to try some of those products bc if i pull anymore hair out im gonna be hairless


----------



## pr3tty (Dec 3, 2008)

KLomax said:


> 8/18/08 11/26/08
> 
> Here are comparison photos since I started using the Joico K-Pak line. My hair is flatter in the 2nd photo. (I used too much product). Anyway. I think I am MBL. I am going to add a monthly Aphogee for a while and see how my hair responds.


 
Your hair is just getting nicer and nicer and I would say WL too


----------



## KLomax (Dec 3, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Ok ladies. here's my December pics. I straightened with my maxi-glide and did a 1-inch trim, my ends really needed it...So, I'm not as close to MBL as I thought anymore. I'm guessing bottom of BSL. Left: Before, Right: After.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


pr3tty said:


> Your hair is just getting nicer and nicer and I would say WL too


 
Thank you so much Pr3tty.  Is your hair still tangling/breaking ?  Have you tried to prepoo w/oil before detangling..then CW/DC ?


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Dec 3, 2008)

You ladies have great progress...keep up the good work


----------



## leona2025 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Ladies, here is my Dec update. I have my tried and true products down and I don't think I'll be changing anything soon. My hair is thriving and it's very healthy. I did get a 1 to 2 inch trim a few weeks ago and it got rid of all those ugly ends I was complaining about. I also have some razor cut layers which I am loving. I've been experimenting with trying different styles and now.... I am ready for color. I've been really loving 1940ish hair.  I got lots of pictures.


----------



## leona2025 (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## leona2025 (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## FindingMe (Dec 3, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Hey Ladies, here is my Dec update. I have my tried and true products down and I don't think I'll be changing anything soon. My hair is thriving and it's very healthy. I did get a 1 to 2 inch trim a few weeks ago and it got rid of all those ugly ends I was complaining about. I also have some razor cut layers which I am loving. I've been experimenting with trying different styles and now.... I am ready for color. I've been really loving 1940ish hair.  I got lots of pictures.


 
*:realitycheck:OK, that's it!!!!*  If another one of my newbie sisters busts up in here with doggone lovely unbelievable hair, I'm gonna go jump in the river or something... 

*Leona, OMG!  WOW!  Your hair is absolutely gorgeous!!!  OMG...*


----------



## pr3tty (Dec 3, 2008)

Leona girl your hair is sooooo fab


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 3, 2008)

Morenita, Leona, BEAUTIFUL hair! Wow, you guys rock!


----------



## leona2025 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks ladies. You guys are all such an encouragement. I never would have been able to keep with doing my hair and enjoying if not for my sisters here. Now I streeeeeeeeeching for mbl/wl next, lol, I don't know how long that will take.


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's my December update (I got my hair done right before thanksgiving). I was 1.5 in. away from APL when I took this pic 







I've basically been doing wet buns. I slather on conditioner (love Suave Humectant) and baggy my whole head and throw on my bonnet. I wake up in the morning and rinse, towel dry, moisturize and seal, then bun. I do this religiously. On Thursday mornings and Sunday evenings I wash. I'm terrible at remembering to clarify, but I get it in at least once every two months. I do a light protein treatment when I feel I need, it, but my hair is a moisture-lover for real! I've also been exercising and eating healthy, and I take supplements/vitamins and I use my MN mix and/or BT about once or twice a week. I'm trying to get to APL by Jan/Feb of '09. LOL, I had signed up for MBL '09 before I got my trim, so let's see if I can make it!


----------



## leona2025 (Dec 4, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Here's my December update (I got my hair done right before thanksgiving). I was 1.5 in. away from APL when I took this pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I looooooooooove your color. What color is that? Did you do it yourself? Can you see it indoors?


----------



## pr3tty (Dec 4, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Here's my December update (I got my hair done right before thanksgiving). I was 1.5 in. away from APL when I took this pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGG.....SERIOUSLY MY MOUTH FELL TO THE FLOOR GIRL , IM SPEECHLESS SERIOUSLY.... HOW MANY WEEKS POST ARE YOU?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Dec 4, 2008)

Leona, girl your hair is amazing!!!!!! I love the body it has....

My updates will be coming this weekend. Gotta wait to get home cause i suck at self done pics.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Dec 4, 2008)

Galadriel!!!!! Girl!!!!! As soon as i posted about Leona's hair, here you go  Your hair looks amazing.


Morenita, your hair is so fab and long. Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## leona2025 (Dec 4, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> Leona, girl your hair is amazing!!!!!! I love the body it has....
> 
> My updates will be coming this weekend. Gotta wait to get home cause i suck at self done pics.


 
Thanks girl did you get my pm?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Dec 4, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Thanks girl did you get my pm?


I sure did. Thanks so much for the compliment


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 4, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> I looooooooooove your color. What color is that? Did you do it yourself? Can you see it indoors?



Thanks! 
It's Color Showers (Rojissimo). I had my hairstylist put it in when I got my hair done. She was like "What the heck is this?" but she (and I) loved the results. You can see it a little when inside and when there's light, but you can REALLY see it outside during the day time . I'm too chicken to bleach or lift the color of my hair, but I soooo want to do a light brown/caramel color next time.


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 4, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGG.....SERIOUSLY MY MOUTH FELL TO THE FLOOR GIRL , IM SPEECHLESS SERIOUSLY.... HOW MANY WEEKS POST ARE YOU?



Thanks, Pr3tty! And BTW, I LOVE your length! You're making awesome progress, and I hope you're bouncing back from that set back . 

I think I'm roughly 36-38 weeks post.


----------



## LivingDoll (Dec 4, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Here's my December update (I got my hair done right before thanksgiving). I was 1.5 in. away from APL when I took this pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

hey girlie! your hair looks AMAZING!!! You making me seriously consider transitioning...

Everyone is doing soooo well!


----------



## Morenita (Dec 4, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> :wow:  :wow:O-M-G!!!
> *Your-hair-is-off-the-chain!!!  Girl, *
> *I'm not worthy, I thought we were right in there together, but I just need to go on and bow down to the master...*...that's all ...



FM you made me laugh out loud! Thank you! Hahaha! You're still my transitioning buddy though!!!!



pr3tty said:


> Girl your hair is just hot and those NG are looking sooo soft... I luv it... Im gonna have to try some of those products bc if i pull anymore hair out im gonna be hairless



Thanks so much Pr3tty and gl!



KLomax said:


> Thank you so much Pr3tty.  Is your hair still tangling/breaking ?  Have you tried to prepoo w/oil before detangling..then CW/DC ?



Thank you Klo  Yes, I'm doing my own trims. I'm not going to a salon ever again if I can help it, I just don't trust most stylists anymore.  I just part it in half and pull each half over my shoulder and go for the best, and do spot trims in the front/top/sides, which are shorter 



leona2025 said:


> Hey Ladies, here is my Dec update. I have my tried and true products down and I don't think I'll be changing anything soon. My hair is thriving and it's very healthy. I did get a 1 to 2 inch trim a few weeks ago and it got rid of all those ugly ends I was complaining about. I also have some razor cut layers which I am loving. I've been experimenting with trying different styles and now.... I am ready for color. I've been really loving 1940ish hair.  I got lots of pictures.



Gawgeous!!!! I have always loved razor cuts. I think I want layers eventually, but it won't be until after my transition is over at least. Your hair has gotten so long and it looks so healthy Leona. Great job!!



Galadriel said:


> Here's my December update (I got my hair done right before thanksgiving). I was 1.5 in. away from APL when I took this pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Galadriel, your hair looks so pretty!!! The color looks really nice and I'm loving those blunt ends. You make me want to chop to SL so I can be like you 



TaurusAngel said:


> Galadriel!!!!! Girl!!!!! As soon as i posted about Leona's hair, here you go  Your hair looks amazing.
> 
> 
> Morenita, your hair is so fab and long. Keep up the good work ladies!



Thank you Taurus!


----------



## KLomax (Dec 4, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Hey Ladies, here is my Dec update. I have my tried and true products down and I don't think I'll be changing anything soon. My hair is thriving and it's very healthy. I did get a 1 to 2 inch trim a few weeks ago and it got rid of all those ugly ends I was complaining about. I also have some razor cut layers which I am loving. I've been experimenting with trying different styles and now.... I am ready for color. I've been really loving 1940ish hair.  I got lots of pictures.


 

BEAUTIFUL  You'll be MBL before you know it !!!



Galadriel said:


> Here's my December update (I got my hair done right before thanksgiving). I was 1.5 in. away from APL when I took this pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LUV that color :heart2:..... so healthy !!!  How do you like the Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat? I'm going to add a leave in w/ceramides to my regi.


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 4, 2008)

KLomax said:


> BEAUTIFUL  You'll be MBL before you know it !!!
> 
> 
> 
> LUV that color :heart2:..... so healthy !!!  How do you like the Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat? I'm going to add a leave in w/ceramides to my regi.



I love it! It makes my hair feel so soft. I even rub a little in my palms and put it on freshly flat ironed hair .


----------



## pr3tty (Dec 4, 2008)

Klo

I can even find your post about my hair breaking but it is idk what im doing wrong bc it was the tangle thats was 1 time and I knew what I did but now Im getting shedding and my hair is breaking. I dont know if its the weather too much moisture or protein. I really feel like Ive had enough, I dont even have enough hair to be losing any. I just dont wanna even do this anymore sometimes. maybe ill stick around just to let u ladies know how well ur doing but this hair thing might be not be for me.


----------



## KLomax (Dec 4, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Klo
> 
> I can even find your post about my hair breaking but it is idk what im doing wrong bc it was the tangle thats was 1 time and I knew what I did but now Im getting shedding and my hair is breaking. I dont know if its the weather too much moisture or protein. I really feel like Ive had enough, I dont even have enough hair to be losing any. I just dont wanna even do this anymore sometimes. maybe ill stick around just to let u ladies know how well ur doing but *this hair thing might be not be for me.*




Of course this is for *YOU* !!!      I'm sure we can help you work it out. OK, lets have all of the details...products,styling, how often do you use heat,hair type etc...tell us everything.


----------



## pr3tty (Dec 6, 2008)

KLomax said:


> [/b]
> 
> Of course this is for *YOU* !!!  I'm sure we can help you work it out. OK, lets have all of the details...products,styling, how often do you use heat,hair type etc...tell us everything.


 
Well I was co-washing every other day for the past month which is new for me. I was using Keracare moisturizing conditioner or HE Breaksover. I dont use heat at all. I dont know my hair type but I have really fine hair. I shampoo once weekly with Keracare moisturizing shampoo and when I clarify i use ORS Aloe shampoo and I DC with silicon Mix.

The only thing thats new is someone told me to use a product called Grandma Wilkie and it would thicken up my hair. I got the oil, shampoo and conditioner. Ive used the oil 3 different times on my scalp and hair and shampoo and condition once. I checked the ingredients and it has petrolatum as the first thing. I did a search on here for petrolatum and it came back with a lot of bad reviews. When reading those posts I also saw that lecithin oil was a no no and thats in there also. The shampoo has none of these things but the oil and conditioner does. Im thinking this may have cause my shedding/breakage. I did clarify after the last use of the oil and I also did a protein treatment with nexxus emergencee then DC with AO Honey rose. I didnt see much hair after that but the next day it was back to losing alot of hair again. Im thinking if thats what caused it and Im no longer using this product then why is it still breaking/shedding my hair and what will I have to do for it to stop? I really dont know if its breaking or shedding so I say its doing both. Ive never seen my hair come out this much since ive started on this board. I havent comb my hair in a week I cornrowed it and im afraid to undo them, I just dont wanna deal with this.


----------



## KLomax (Dec 6, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Well I was *co-washing every other day* *for the past month which is new for me*. I was using Keracare moisturizing conditioner or HE Breaksover. I dont use heat at all. I dont know my hair type but I have *really fine hair*. *I shampoo once weekly* with Keracare moisturizing shampoo and when I clarify i use ORS Aloe shampoo and I DC with silicon Mix.
> 
> The only thing thats new is someone told me to use a product called Grandma Wilkie and it would thicken up my hair. I got the oil, shampoo and conditioner. Ive used the oil 3 different times on my scalp and hair and shampoo and condition once. I checked the ingredients and it has petrolatum as the first thing. I did a search on here for petrolatum and it came back with a lot of bad reviews. When reading those posts I also saw that lecithin oil was a no no and thats in there also. The shampoo has none of these things but the oil and conditioner does. Im thinking this may have cause my shedding/breakage. I did clarify after the last use of the oil and I also did a *protein treatment with nexxus emergencee then DC with AO Honey rose. *I didnt see much hair after that but the next day it was back to losing alot of hair again. Im thinking if thats what caused it and Im no longer using this product then why is it still breaking/shedding my hair and what will I have to do for it to stop? I really dont know if its breaking or shedding so I say its doing both. Ive never seen my hair come out this much since ive started on this board. I havent comb my hair in a week I *cornrowed it and im afraid to undo them*, I just dont wanna deal with this.


 

 Pr3tty, I am so sorry this is happening to you.

 Ok, I have fine (fragile) hair as well...IMO manipulating the hair should be kept to a minimum (this is when most of my breakage occurs)....try to detangle w/oil ,using your fingers before you poo or CW. 

You also indicated you have recently started  to CW every other day.  Why so often?  How often were you CW'ing per week before this?  What leave in are you using after you CW? 

Since my hair is fine like yours I poo/cw *once* per week and use a moisturizing leave in every other day/as needed.  NTM silk touch leave in really helped when my hair was dry and shedding/breaking every time I touched it !!! 

You also had success with your protein/DC (good) ....afterwards what leave in did you use ?  Be careful that the cornrows are not too tight...you don't want to stress the hair. Are you wearing the cornrows under a lacefront ?

Slow it down....you have a protein & DC that are working for you... next you need a good leave in....may I suggest that you add products to your regi SLOWLY and one at  a time so that you can evaluate their effectiveness and how you hair responds. 

Sorry for all the questions? 


I found the following thread very helpful:

*Thread*: Read this before you buy anything else!!!


----------



## leona2025 (Dec 6, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Well I was co-washing every other day for the past month which is new for me. I was using Keracare moisturizing conditioner or HE Breaksover. I dont use heat at all. I dont know my hair type but I have really fine hair. I shampoo once weekly with Keracare moisturizing shampoo and when I clarify i use ORS Aloe shampoo and I DC with silicon Mix.
> 
> The only thing thats new is someone told me to use a product called Grandma Wilkie and it would thicken up my hair. I got the oil, shampoo and conditioner. Ive used the oil 3 different times on my scalp and hair and shampoo and condition once. I checked the ingredients and it has petrolatum as the first thing. I did a search on here for petrolatum and it came back with a lot of bad reviews. When reading those posts I also saw that lecithin oil was a no no and thats in there also. The shampoo has none of these things but the oil and conditioner does. Im thinking this may have cause my shedding/breakage. I did clarify after the last use of the oil and I also did a protein treatment with nexxus emergencee then DC with AO Honey rose. I didnt see much hair after that but the next day it was back to losing alot of hair again. Im thinking if thats what caused it and Im no longer using this product then why is it still breaking/shedding my hair and what will I have to do for it to stop? I really dont know if its breaking or shedding so I say its doing both. Ive never seen my hair come out this much since ive started on this board. I havent comb my hair in a week I cornrowed it and im afraid to undo them, I just dont wanna deal with this.


 
I just want to encourage you to keep going. It's only now almost a year since joining LHCF that I see  my hair changing and actually looking and feeling healthy. I was so pissed when I seen some ladies be newbies and withing weeks it seemed like their hair was swinging and looking healthy. When I got started I was cowashing 3 times a week. I am down to shampooing and dcing once a week. I mix my protein and moisture conditioners together so I can get it all at once, the lazy mans way. I still have what I feel is too  much shedding and breakage. I was at that point where I just wanted to cut it all off and start again. I still haven't figured out what to do to stop the breakage.


----------



## pr3tty (Dec 6, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Pr3tty, I am so sorry this is happening to you.
> 
> Ok, I have fine (fragile) hair as well...IMO manipulating the hair should be kept to a minimum (this is when most of my breakage occurs)....try to detangle w/oil ,using your fingers before you poo or CW.
> 
> ...


 

To be honest IDK why the hell I was co-washing so much maybe that may be the problem. I use to co-wash once per week before and wash and DC once weekly also. I use Lacio Lacio leave in which ive been using since I started. I think it may be the co-washing plus the new products Ive been using. I think im gonna stop buying new things and just go back to what I was using before when I join bc my hair did very well then. The braids are not tight bc I cant braid my own hair tight, yes I do this under my lacefront. Im also wondering if my hair is not getting enough moisture under the wig. I really cant even pinpoint the problem.


----------



## pr3tty (Dec 6, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> I just want to encourage you to keep going. It's only now almost a year since joining LHCF that I see my hair changing and actually looking and feeling healthy. I was so pissed when I seen some ladies be newbies and withing weeks it seemed like their hair was swinging and looking healthy. When I got started I was cowashing 3 times a week. I am down to shampooing and dcing once a week. I mix my protein and moisture conditioners together so I can get it all at once, the lazy mans way. I still have what I feel is too much shedding and breakage. I was at that point where I just wanted to cut it all off and start again. I still haven't figured out what to do to stop the breakage.


 
Girl I am trying so hard to just be good and think of this as something I will get over but I hair fine baby hair I cant afford to shed or anything bc then I will hair no hair. I just dont know


----------



## TaurusAngel (Dec 8, 2008)

So here are my progress pics. I'm currently 6 weeks post going into my 7th week. I washed, blow dried, flat ironed, and did the saran wrap thing and my hair came out so soft. I'm definitely gonna do this to help me stretch longer. 


















lol, ladies, i am so sick of this hair color. It has never lasted as long as this has. I'm going to get a black rinse when i relax to sustain me from touching the permanent stuff.


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 9, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> So here are my progress pics. I'm currently 6 weeks post going into my 7th week. I washed, blow dried, flat ironed, and did the saran wrap thing and my hair came out so soft. I'm definitely gonna do this to help me stretch longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! You can just see the shine and the health . Good job!


----------



## KLomax (Dec 9, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> So here are my progress pics. I'm currently 6 weeks post going into my 7th week. I washed, blow dried, flat ironed, and did the saran wrap thing and my hair came out so soft. I'm definitely gonna do this to help me stretch longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUH WEEEET !!!!    :heart2:  You did a great job TA


----------



## TaurusAngel (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Galadriel and Klo!!!!!!


----------



## KLomax (Dec 11, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> I love it! It makes my hair feel so soft. I even rub a little in my palms and put it on freshly flat ironed hair .


 
I used the Butter Treat on my hairline and smoothed it down w/a soft brush ...after it dried  I notice fine white flakes.   erplexed May be I should try it on towel dried hair ?


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 12, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Thanks!
> It's Color Showers (Rojissimo). I had my hairstylist put it in when I got my hair done. She was like "What the heck is this?" but she (and I) loved the results. You can see it a little when inside and when there's light, but you can REALLY see it outside during the day time . I'm too chicken to bleach or lift the color of my hair, but I soooo want to do a light brown/caramel color next time.


 
daggggg, you bout to make leave this natural henna stuff alone and take it back to the Color Showers that worked for me....erplexed  I hate when I see stuff like this and wanna switch up...

*but, ANYWHOO, YOUR HAIR IS SOOOOOOOOOOO lovely!   *



Morenita said:


> FM you made me laugh out loud! Thank you! Hahaha! You're still my transitioning buddy though!!!!


 
...yep.......in it for the long haul...8 months and counting



KLomax said:


> BEAUTIFUL  You'll be MBL before you know it !!!
> 
> 
> 
> LUV that color :heart2:..... so healthy !!! How do you like the Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat? I'm going to add a leave in w/ceramides to my regi.


 
Whyyyyyyy ya'll gotta be adding in something about some butter and stuff with her hair looking like that...ya'll know i am in PJ anonymous...going to meetings regularly and everything...



KLomax said:


> [/b]
> 
> Of course this is for *YOU* !!!  I'm sure we can help you work it out. OK, lets have all of the details...products,styling, how often do you use heat,hair type etc...tell us everything.


 
I agree, Pr3tty.  Maybe you should just take it back to basics and do exactly what you were doing when your hair was doing well...i have gone back to the basics and just joined a KISS challenge.  My hair seems to do better when I do the minimum and just leave it alone...



TaurusAngel said:


> So here are my progress pics. I'm currently 6 weeks post going into my 7th week. I washed, blow dried, flat ironed, and did the saran wrap thing and my hair came out so soft. I'm definitely gonna do this to help me stretch longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 * L-O-V-E-L-Y!!!*

Ya'll are killing me with these progrress updates!  It's so funny 'cause the grass is always greener...I WANT your color...

Ya'll, I am just too doggone lazy right now to do anything other than a braidout or a bun...I promise I will post a straightened length check next month once I catch a breather after the holidays...I would have to roller set to do that though and my Pibbs is in the closet trapped in and being held hostage bya ll the Christmas gifts that I need to wrap, pack and mail to friends and family


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 13, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I used the Butter Treat on my hairline and smoothed it down w/a soft brush ...after it dried  I notice fine white flakes.   erplexed May be I should try it on towel dried hair ?



Yes. The only time I put it on wet/very wet hair is on my length and ends.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 13, 2008)

I've been using a lot of Ayurvedic powders and oils lately. I must say it has worked wonders for my hair. My hair has gotten stronger. The only thing I regret is not starting Ayurveda when I first joined site.

TaurusAngel, your hair looks great! Keep up the good work!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Platinum!!!!! I am so mad at myself for dropping the ball with my Ayurveda. I am making myself stay on it in 2009.


----------



## Morenita (Dec 17, 2008)

I got my ayurvedic herbs and oils from the mailbox yesterday. I will try them out on Friday. I am committing myself to only co-washing and deep conditioning twice a week no matter what new products I want to try lol! I am convinced that I need to manipulate my hair like 0%, so I'm going to do a pony-rollerset for Christmas and then stick to bunning for like forever  I think this would help you also Pr3tty.

I think that it's my transition that is causing my hair to break of so badly, and since that's not ending anytime soon, I need to figure out a better way to deal with it. I'm going to try to stay out of my hair as much as possible. I'm going back to what I know: Cowash in the shower. *Drench* my hair in conditioner. *CAREFULLY* detangle it using the conditioner, while sticking my head under the running shower water. Put it in a pony while still in the shower. After I get out, moisturize with almost no manipulation. Bun it up. Tie on scarf. Go to bed! Rinse and repeat in 3-4 days. Lowmani for me from now on. My ends are way too thin and I'm _fighting_ the urge to chop to APL big time. 

I also ordered a bunch of stuff from Hairveda after reading a thread a couple of weeks back about how  the products are. Can't WAIT to try them. I'm a conditioner/moisturizer junkie 

Anywho, just wanted to say that Taurus your hair is lovely!


----------



## xX-AfroDoll-Xx (Dec 17, 2008)

can someone post a link where i can join PLLLEAASSE


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 17, 2008)

xX-AfroDoll-Xx said:


> can someone post a link where i can join PLLLEAASSE


 
Hi!  This is the original thread and challenge:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=194209

Just go there, post and introduce yourself.  You need to start with a regimine, post a starting pic and set some goals for yourself.  It's up to you.  Then update ladies at the beginning of each month with your status and post an updated pic


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 17, 2008)

Platinum said:


> I've been using a lot of Ayurvedic powders and oils lately. I must say it has worked wonders for my hair. My hair has gotten stronger. The only thing I regret is not starting Ayurveda when I first joined site.
> 
> TaurusAngel, your hair looks great! Keep up the good work!



Can you tell us what ayurvedic powders/oils you've been using? Please?


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 17, 2008)

xX-AfroDoll-Xx said:


> can someone post a link where i can join PLLLEAASSE




Welcome! Just follow the link FM provided .


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 17, 2008)

FM! I finally got around to trying the Mixed Chicks deep condish, and I LOVE it! Thanks for putting me on to it.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Dec 17, 2008)

Morenita said:


> I got my ayurvedic herbs and oils from the mailbox yesterday. I will try them out on Friday. I am committing myself to only co-washing and deep conditioning twice a week no matter what new products I want to try lol! I am convinced that I need to manipulate my hair like 0%, so I'm going to do a pony-rollerset for Christmas and then stick to bunning for like forever  I think this would help you also Pr3tty.
> 
> I think that it's my transition that is causing my hair to break of so badly, and since that's not ending anytime soon, I need to figure out a better way to deal with it. I'm going to try to stay out of my hair as much as possible. I'm going back to what I know: Cowash in the shower. *Drench* my hair in conditioner. *CAREFULLY* detangle it using the conditioner, while sticking my head under the running shower water. Put it in a pony while still in the shower. After I get out, moisturize with almost no manipulation. Bun it up. Tie on scarf. Go to bed! Rinse and repeat in 3-4 days. Lowmani for me from now on. My ends are way too thin and I'm _fighting_ the urge to chop to APL big time.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so much Morenita. I so need to get into the whole protective styling thing. Its hard though. I love my heat. I think i can retain more if i did. I am currently on my 8th week and I want to stretch until February. If i do so, i definitely want to protective style my way there. 


xX-AfroDoll-Xx said:


> can someone post a link where i can join PLLLEAASSE


 
Welcome Afro!!!!! Fm pretty much summed it up for you


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 26, 2008)

Ladies! These will serve as my Jan. 1 update pics .
I got my hair done Christmas Eve and had a '40s type hairdo. It was cute, but then it was hard for me to do a length check.


Here's me at a relative's Christmas Eve party (yes, I actually went into their bathroom and took pics of myself ):












When I got home, I wrapped my hair so it could "flatten" and I could do a length check. As you can see, my left side still held some of the curl and was a bit bent:













I think I will be able to claim APL again by next month


----------



## TaurusAngel (Dec 26, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Ladies! These will serve as my Jan. 1 update pics .
> I got my hair done Christmas Eve and had a '40s type hairdo. It was cute, but then it was hard for me to do a length check.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Galadriel!!!!! Your hair is so shiny and thick. You look APL to me already!


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 26, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> FM! I finally got around to trying the Mixed Chicks deep condish, and I LOVE it! Thanks for putting me on to it.


 
Girl, tell me about it!!!  I buy 2-3 jars of it at a time bc it's the only thing that gives me enuf slip to detangle this 9 month post hair....it gives so much slip, you are liable to slip in the shower...not kidding...


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 26, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Ladies! These will serve as my Jan. 1 update pics .
> I got my hair done Christmas Eve and had a '40s type hairdo. It was cute, but then it was hard for me to do a length check.
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Girl, your hair is TOO DOGGONE PRETTY!!!!!* 

About how much relaxed hair do you have left?


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 27, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *Girl, your hair is TOO DOGGONE PRETTY!!!!!*
> 
> About how much relaxed hair do you have left?




Thank you!!! I have about 1 inch of relaxed hair left. I should be done with my transition soon .


----------



## leona2025 (Dec 28, 2008)

I did some coloring and I love it!!!! In the past all I have used was rinses, but I was getting pretty fed up with them. The color didn't last long and was barely visible, but with my hair being healthy and growing I was scared to try the perm dyes out there that could lead to my hair breaking and a set back. 

I have been doing a lot research trying the best way to get a color I wanted. the problem was I didn't know what exact shade I wanted. I heard about clairol luminize from Marbel and she had been using it for a while. I asked a lot of questions and she was very helpful although she had never used the color I had planned to use.

The first time I used luminize in red I was disappointed. It was that same thing with the rinse. You could only see it in bright light. I put Dark and Lovely Ravishing Red over it. Marbel had told me it took her several times in using it to get the color she liked, but I just had expected more. The first pic is from the first time I used it. I did the streaks by putting the clairol on chunks of the hair. I did this in what I call hidden spots so that if the hair fell out I could easily hide it. I bought about 5 bottles of the red from a BBS. It has been discontinued and it will be hard to find so I don't want to fall in love with it. 

The second time which is the two bottom pictures I did Adore rinse in paprika. On a previous strand test it had showed a lot of color on just my natural hair. Well after it dried it was looking nice, but not as bright as I had hoped and DH was teasing and saying it just looks plain brown. 
So then I went back and did a small section with clairol luminize in clear and this is the result I got. 

Oh and you know you only suppose to leave it on for 10 minutes, but I left on for about 40. I really didn't want a solid head of color. So I just did a small section in the front to see how it would look. Clear difference between my darker hair and the Clairoled hair. Next time I'll do more of the front. I don't really care if the back is colored and it creates a sort of two tone effect which I like. What do you ladies think? See Taurus Angel my plate works. Oh yeah product rave. I used this sample of Sexy Hair Color Me Sexy Moisturizing treatment. LOOOOOOOOOOVED it. My hair was so soft and buttery.


----------



## 25Nona (Dec 28, 2008)

*Happy Holidays Ladies!*

I hope you all are enjoying the holiday season, and I wish all the best to you and your families.


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 28, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> *Happy Holidays Ladies!*
> 
> I hope you all are enjoying the holiday season, and I wish all the best to you and your families.



Happy Holidays! And btw, I LOVE your hair!


----------



## 25Nona (Dec 29, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Happy Holidays! And btw, I LOVE your hair!


 
 Thanks, but I have to admit, that was a little over 2 mos ago.  I'm lookin a little tore up now, I'm 11wks post and girlllll, let me tell ya......I'm relaxing on Tuesday and will post my end of year update pic, hopefully I've had some growth, I've been wet bunning, co washing and DCing 2 times a week for the last 4 weeks so that should  have helped a little with retention.

And you are talkin bout me, I went ga ga when I saw your check in pic, you hair is looking GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## pr3tty (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy Holiday Everyone

It was great sharing the year with all u wonderful ladies.... 

I luv the progress we have all made and ladies ur hair is beautiful im looking forward to another year together....


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi ladies! I've been reading the posts on a regular basis but not responding.  Sorry about that.  I will say that everyone's hair looks so beautiful and healthy.  I am coming to share an update.  I relaxed today after a 17.5 week stretch with Mizani Sensitive Scalp.  I am not happy about my ends but I am not trimming.  Please bear with the pics. The first is from Sept 1st and the
2nd one is from today.


----------



## Galadriel (Jan 1, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Hi ladies! I've been reading the posts on a regular basis but not responding.  Sorry about that.  I will say that everyone's hair looks so beautiful and healthy.  I am coming to share an update.  I relaxed today after a 17.5 week stretch with Mizani Sensitive Scalp.  I am not happy about my ends but I am not trimming.  Please bear with the pics. The first is from Sept 1st and the
> 2nd one is from today.



Congrats on your 17 week stretch . Do you wear a lot of protective styles or baggy your ends? (btw, I hate trimming )


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy Holidays ladies!!!!! I hope you all enjoyed your Christmas and are enjoying your New Year.... I'm relaxing tomorrow at 10 weeks post. I will have to wait on posting pics... left my USB cord at school . But i will take pics and post them as soon as possible.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Galadriel said:


> Congrats on your 17 week stretch . Do you wear a lot of protective styles or baggy your ends? (btw, I hate trimming )


 
I started bunning about half way through.  I should have started sooner.  I wasn't really consistent with baggying until about the last month.  The next stretch I will do both on a consistent basis.


----------



## Morenita (Jan 7, 2009)

Galadriel said:


> Thank you!!! I have about 1 inch of relaxed hair left. I should be done with my transition soon .



*Gorgeous* Galadriel! 1 inch left!?!?! I'm soo jealous!


----------



## KLomax (Jan 7, 2009)

Happy New Year LADIES !!!!!!!​ 


Galadriel said:


> Ladies! These will serve as my Jan. 1 update pics .
> I got my hair done Christmas Eve and had a '40s type hairdo. It was cute, but then it was hard for me to do a length check.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very funny, hardcore LHCFer taking hair pics during a party. You look beautiful and your hair looks  APL right now !!!! 



FindingMe said:


> Girl, tell me about it!!! I buy 2-3 jars of it at a time bc it's the only thing that gives me enuf slip to detangle this* 9 month post hair*....it gives so much slip, you are liable to slip in the shower...not kidding...


Congrats on the successful 9 months 



bign__17 said:


> *Happy Holidays Ladies!*
> 
> I hope you all are enjoying the holiday season, and I wish all the best to you and your families.


 
Hello Bign your hair looks soooo healthy :notworthy


pr3tty said:


> Happy Holiday Everyone
> 
> It was great sharing the year with all u wonderful ladies....
> 
> I luv the progress we have all made and ladies ur hair is beautiful im looking forward to another year together....


 
Thanks...almost a year already !!! I joined this challenge last February.

I'll post pics soon !!!


----------



## KLomax (Jan 10, 2009)

Good Evening Ladies  ...I know I am late but here is the pic for January.  I am still rollersetting. SIZE]


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello ladies 

Just letting everyone know I cut about 3 inches off my hair yesterday. My hair was looking so weird and I was trying to hold out and not trim. (I hate cutting anything off my hair) but I decided against it. 

I am very happy with the trim I was getting a little carried away but I caught myself. My hair looks so much better and fuller I was shocked. This is the best thing Ive done to my hair in a while.

I am 10 weeks post and im really thinking if I should relaxer again or just transition.. We will see


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 10, 2009)

KLomax said:


> Good Evening Ladies ...I know I am late but here is the pic for January. I still am rollersetting. I think I can safely claim MBL !!!


 
Congrats its lovely


----------



## Galadriel (Jan 11, 2009)

pr3tty said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Just letting everyone know I cut about 3 inches off my hair yesterday. My hair was looking so weird and I was trying to hold out and not trim. (I hate cutting anything off my hair) but I decided against it.
> 
> ...



I know it's hard to trim/cut, but sometimes you just have to do it . I'm glad that you're pleased with it and that your hair is thickening up. Before you know it, you'll regain those 3 inches quickly.


----------



## Galadriel (Jan 11, 2009)

KLomax said:


> Good Evening Ladies  ...I know I am late but here is the pic for January.  I am still rollersetting. SIZE]




Klo, your hair is just luscious! You're WL now? So pretty!


----------



## KLomax (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello Ladies ... It's been a year!!!!! I just posted my 1st thread!!!!!

One Year on LHCF...Progress Pics !!!


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 12, 2009)

KLomax said:


> Hello Ladies ... It's been a year!!!!! I just posted my 1st thread!!!!!
> 
> One Year on LHCF...Progress Pics !!!



Ah! Jealous! Your hair is gorgeous . It has thickened up a lot, and the length is awesome! What have you been doing lately to your hair?


----------



## KLomax (Feb 12, 2009)

Galadriel said:


> Ah! Jealous! Your hair is gorgeous . It has thickened up a lot, and the length is awesome! What have you been doing lately to your hair?


 
Hey Girrrrl !!

Henna/Indigo... Joico DPR & Intense hydrator & ponytail roller setting :heart2:

Does this mean I'm not a newbie no mo' ?????


----------



## leona2025 (Feb 12, 2009)

KLomax said:


> Hello Ladies ... It's been a year!!!!! I just posted my 1st thread!!!!!
> 
> One Year on LHCF...Progress Pics !!!


Girl your hair is beautiful. I think I might be happy if I reach that length. How are my fellow sisters doing? Here are my updated pics for Feb. I found a new product I can't live without. Aphogee Green Tea Restructurizer. Everyone was raving about, but I didn't expect much, but I was pleasantly surprized. I relaxed, flat ironed, and colored. I'm going for WL by Summer. Someone said it was possible...


----------



## KLomax (Feb 12, 2009)

leona2025 said:


> Girl your hair is beautiful. I think I might be happy if I reach that length. How are my fellow sisters doing? Here are my updated pics for Feb. I found a new product I can't live without. Aphogee Green Tea Restructurizer. Everyone was raving about, but I didn't expect much, but I was pleasantly surprized. I relaxed, flat ironed, and colored. I'm going for WL by Summer. Someone said it was possible...
> View attachment 27083
> 
> View attachment 27085
> ...


 
Thanks Leonia...your hair is beautiful. I'll have to check out that Aphogee.
You'll be WL in no time.


----------



## Morenita (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey everyone  I think our thread might be dying a bit. I didn't post for a long time and thought I was really out of the loop but my last post was on the page before this one! Well, it has to die sometime I guess. Ya'll are still my newbie sistas tho.

I posted in your thread Klo. I said it then and I'll say it now. Beautiful! And as somebody remarked then, you really do look WL. I see the scarf and all, but seriously, you look WL! You're like an inch away it looks like.

I will post an update soon. I plan on doing a rollerset for Valentine's Day weekend. My hubby's B-Day is Sunday and we always make a 2-day celebration out of that so hopefully my hair will turn out nice. I'm taking him out to dinner! We never get to go anywhere since we don't have a babysitter, so it will be very nice to get out for a change. In the meantime, I updated my siggy pic today and put like 6 more pics in my Fotki. I am thinking of cutting some more though... More pics to come soon I pwomise!

Edit: Leona your hair looks Fab! Gl with WL.


----------



## KLomax (Feb 12, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Hey everyone  I think our thread might be dying a bit. I didn't post for a long time and thought I was really out of the loop but my last post was on the page before this one! Well, it has to die sometime I guess. Ya'll are still my newbie sistas tho.
> 
> I posted in your thread Klo. I said it then and I'll say it now. Beautiful! And as somebody remarked then, you really do look WL. I see the scarf and all, but seriously, you look WL! You're like an inch away it looks like.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so much Morenita...The rollerset lasts several day...your hair will be beautifulall weekend.


----------

